# Show your Gucci collection!



## SunshineSweden

Hi,

I would love to see some Gucci collections, as I'm love Gucci - it is the top of the line premium brand! Makes the most stylish bags - way on top of all others!! I currently have 2 beautiful Gucci bags (+ wallet and 2 pair of cool sunglasses) - I just started off my collection. 

I would love to see your collection!! It is too little GUCCI here! - To much Louis Vuitton!


----------



## Kat

I love Gucci too!  Here's a pic of my Jackie bag (keeping my Tod's tote company)


----------



## Kat

and here is my new Gucci I bought for the summertime.


----------



## USCgerl

Aww Kat that's such a beautifully adorable bag!  I love it!  Are there any studs/feet on the bottom to keep it from getting too dirty?


----------



## pursegalsf

Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


----------



## *JJ*

i have mostly gucci bags, i put the pics in my bag showcase:

http://www.purseforum.com/your-bag-showcase/my-bags-2372.html


----------



## jenna

Kat said:
			
		

> and here is my new Gucci I bought for the summertime.


 
woo, what a great summer bag


----------



## clinkenwar

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


I love the one with the red trim..for some reason I really love when guccis have the colored trim like red or blue or pink!


----------



## pursegalsf

He,he, I love that bag too.


----------



## roey

Does anyone have a picture to post of the large tan leather horsebit?  I have one on the way to me this week from Bergdorf Goodman.  Originally bought it in black last year but don't really use black bags all that much.  So they let me exchange it for the tan (cognac shade) which is on the way.  I'm really excited about it, but I want to see a picture of the bag to get a feel for the color as it is different from the old tobacco color from years ago.

The black was pretty, but I much prefer brown and cognac bags.


----------



## atn242

is Gucci a good brand compared to others? I'm thinking about buying my first Gucci but I don't know much about them


----------



## kylieReese

here are my two gucci bags


----------



## bex

Starting my collection...


----------



## lmpsola

Bex, I luv your red bag


----------



## bex

lmpsola said:
			
		

> Bex, I luv your red bag



Thanks!  Although I'm starting to regret my purchase. :sad2: There are so many others bag I'd rather have!  This doesn't speak to me like it used to.


----------



## minicoop

Here is blue guccissima hobo.


----------



## melisande

Hey Gucci collectors. I'm curious. Does anybody have one of the classic bamboo handle bags? Would love to see it, if you do...

And thanks for posting your pics., I always love to look at Gucci!


----------



## telylie

bex said:
			
		

> Starting my collection...


 
Oooh... Lovin' the red one!!!


----------



## SuLi

minicoop said:
			
		

> Here is blue guccissima hobo.


 
I love your blue Guccissima!  It's a beauty  !


----------



## bagcrazy

I also like Gucci bags but I do much more prefer their shoes!


----------



## ayla

bagcrazy said:
			
		

> View attachment 6063
> 
> 
> I also like Gucci bags but I do much more prefer their shoes!



Oooh I love the hobo and the tote !


----------



## Kat

USCgerl said:
			
		

> Aww Kat that's such a beautifully adorable bag! I love it! Are there any studs/feet on the bottom to keep it from getting too dirty?


Yes, there are, USCgerl.  There are five of them on the bottom.


----------



## Kat

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


I LOVE your bag with the red trim!


----------



## Kat

atn242 said:
			
		

> is Gucci a good brand compared to others? I'm thinking about buying my first Gucci but I don't know much about them


IMO Gucci is one of the finest brands out there.


----------



## fendigal

I think Gucci is a good brand, just as good as anyone else except maybe Chanel and of course the Hermes.  Even though Hermes is more expensive, I still think Chanel has more style.


----------



## jeannie77

melisande said:
			
		

> Hey Gucci collectors. I'm curious. Does anybody have one of the classic bamboo handle bags? Would love to see it, if you do...
> 
> And thanks for posting your pics., I always love to look at Gucci!


 
Here is a picture of my guccis (including some of my shoes... i tend to have more gucci shoes than bags...  ) In the picture there's a classic bamboo black leather bag that I got years ago.


----------



## jade109

*drool over all the horsebits* hahaha They're going to have a sale in JUNE ladies!!! 3 more months!!! I'm so excited =D


----------



## pursegalsf

Kat said:
			
		

> I LOVE your bag with the red trim!



Thank you!


----------



## mewlicious

My sm hobo that has come with me to school and out and about in the winter. Let's hope I can make my collection a little bigger with a spring/summer piece.


----------



## nansie

This one just came home with me today! I just wanted a small, elegant leather shoulder bag.My mom got the S/S horsebit shoulder bag in bronze. I'll post a pic of it later... it's gorgeous!


----------



## minicoop

I love all your Gucci choices ladies!


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition




----------



## mewlicious

TheArtofAcquisition said:
			
		

> View attachment 6228



Love that purse!  Gorgeous collection!


----------



## SunshineSweden

Hi,

I think Gucci is "the brand" that is my favourite. LV is too much copied (although Gucci is too) and quite boaring, everything looks the same.


----------



## SunshineSweden

HI "Bagcrazy"

Love your collection!! Beautiful bags!! I really love all of them and I'm especially in love with the white large tote. Just one question, and I do not want to be rude, but is the white large tote really authentic? Because if I compare your image of the bag with Guccis homepage, the scarf differs. Yours have a linning/trim (not sure about the correct English word) that differs from the Gucci homepage. Yours have about a cm of white trim on the outer part of the scarf but this does not show when Gucci displays their bag on their homepage, see link http://www.gucci.com/uk/product-shots/uk-english/uk/cr06_hb_153033_D594G_9011.asp

Anyhow, just love your bags!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes




----------



## TravelBug

Yeah ... I love Gucci. I want one of those classic bags with the bamboo handle!!! Here is my small collection ...


----------



## dceneus

jeannie77 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my guccis (including some of my shoes... i tend to have more gucci shoes than bags...  ) In the picture there's a classic bamboo black leather bag that I got years ago.


 
What!!!??? In 3 months!!!/???? What type of sale?? How much off??????


----------



## SunshineSweden

Anyone more that would like to show their gourgous Gucci handbags?

I'm sooooo looking forward travel to Italy and Florence this summer to buy some more Gucci bags...in fact I have even dreamed about it...a bit crazy...


----------



## MandM

mewlicious -- I love your cute little gucci.  Is it an 8013 from just this past season?  I've been thinking of getting one, but couldn't tell if they were more black, or brown?  I think the "g's" look brown but the fabric black.  What colors did you wear yours with?  Thannks


----------



## asl_bebes

Here's my small Gucci collection:


----------



## mrs. sweet

melisande said:
			
		

> Hey Gucci collectors. I'm curious. Does anybody have one of the classic bamboo handle bags? Would love to see it, if you do...


 
i have this....


----------



## supersaucy

mrs. sweet said:
			
		

> i have this....


 
I love it!   Inspires me to actually get around to taking pics of my bags!


----------



## print*model

Here is my Gucci collection:

- Flora bag with matching horsebit shoes.

- Horsebit clutch with purple/black stripes and metal bamboo link strap.

- Large black leather red/green stripe hobo with metal bamboo rings.

- Purple leather hobo with gold-tone logo.

The pictures of my shoes are going to take some time!  Will add them later.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## stefyp

Gucci was my first love actually...  
I have the baby pink(actually a kind of lilac) bamboo bag,the canvas one with GG logo all over...i don't know if you were speaking of that one.Anyway now i'm sure i MUST take some pics of them and share!!!  The only problem is i don't have a digital camera...:cry: :cry:  so my pics will be blurry...I ALREADY KNOW!!Will come back soon with my collection...:shame:


----------



## fendifemale

Kat said:
			
		

> I love Gucci too! Here's a pic of my Jackie bag (keeping my Tod's tote company)


U need to totally go back to the GUCCI forum post where we asked what was your fave Gucci bag of all time. Jackie O was mine and I posted a pic just like the one u own! LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## fendifemale

print*model said:
			
		

> Here is my Gucci collection:
> 
> - Flora bag with matching horsebit shoes.
> 
> - Horsebit clutch with purple/black stripes and metal bamboo link strap.
> 
> - Large black leather red/green stripe hobo with metal bamboo rings.
> 
> - Purple leather hobo with gold-tone logo.
> 
> The pictures of my shoes are going to take some time! Will add them later. Thanks for looking!


scared of you! i saw that black hobo in the GUCCI Galleria store and almost started drooling .


----------



## print*model

Thanks!  It's one of my favorites of all the bags I have!  Very comfortable to carry and I just love the bamboo rings!


----------



## aprild

Hey Printmodel I gave the same Blondi bag but its in black I love it and Pursegalsf I love your orange bag.  I will post my pics of my collection and shoes.  Gucci is my brand by far.


----------



## Beach Bum

I bought the charm tote last year in 3 colors..I love it sooo much!!!!


----------



## print*model

Everyone's bags are soooooo nice!  Keep the pictures coming folks!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

PRINT*MODEL!!!
ive never seen your purple bag before *well i have my mum has it in black* but what i mean is since my mum bought it you are the first person ive ever seen with one the same! ever and shes had hers for nearly two years.  Wow thats mad i was reading the posts and was thinking about it too!! its so comfy to wear isnt it, and the colour is beautiful but my mum uses her black one everyday

Have you seen many more of them? not many people can afford designer bags where im from you see and you hardly see any authentic ones around.  Wasn't it a ltd edition one? thats what the woman who sold us it in paris said... 
anyway sorry for rambling on!


----------



## print*model

gucci girl gg:  It's so interesting that you would say it's rare because the only other one I've ever seen was in NY a few months back!  A girl had the same purple one I have at Times Square!  I was breaking my neck looking at it because I've never ever seen anyone with another just like mine!

That's cool your mom has the black one and uses it every day!  It's extremely comfortable to wear and hangs just right when it's loaded down with all of my stuff 

I really don't know if it's limited edition or not.  It just may be!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

haha yer i have to be honest when she bought it i didnt like it and it has taken over a year to grow on me but it finally has.  After having a speedy and therefore carrying a bag on the crook of my arm for 2 months i can appreciate what a comfy bag the gucci is.
btw the purple colour is beautiful


----------



## print*model

gucci_girl_gg said:
			
		

> haha yer i have to be honest when she bought it i didnt like it and it has taken over a year to grow on me but it finally has. After having a speedy and therefore carrying a bag on the crook of my arm for 2 months i can appreciate what a comfy bag the gucci is.
> btw the purple colour is beautiful


 
Thanks!  It's my favorite color!


----------



## Leila

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:



I have the same bedset as you! Comforter and bedskirt and all... love it  I just bought these beaaaaaaaautiful red sheer curtains to match.


----------



## janice

That RED bag is Fabulous!! I forgot how much I liked that collection.


----------



## rochasgirl

bagcrazy said:
			
		

> View attachment 6063
> 
> 
> I also like Gucci bags but I do much more prefer their shoes!


Oh my god!!! I love that horse-bit bag with blue crystals details.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale.   I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!

Chocolate Guccissima bag and matching boots

Black Guccissima bag and matching Guccissima slides with gold horsebit and matching Guccissima black short boots that I am undecided about keeping due to pointy toe

White blondie? boston? bag

Beige and ebony monogram bag (I got this last memorial day weekend in Aruba when the Holloway girl went missing!  The Gucci shop there was 20% off US prices!!) and matching beige monogram boots and beige monogram slides with mandarin orange trim

Black barrel? bag with green/red stripes and gold hardware

Black w/ red/green stripe and gold horsebit hardware bag that can be carried as a clutch or it has a shoulder strap that detaches to transform it into a wristlet.

Pink monogram slides

and hopefully I am done for a while although I want the green/red stripe slides/sandals with gold horsebit detail to match my bags and I want the chocolate Guccissima slides/sandals but they sold out in size 11 .


----------



## print*model

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale. I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!
> 
> Chocolate Guccissima bag and matching boots
> 
> Black Guccissima bag and matching Guccissima slides with gold horsebit and matching Guccissima black short boots that I am undecided about keeping due to pointy toe
> 
> White blondie? boston? bag
> 
> Beige and ebony monogram bag (I got this last memorial day weekend in Aruba when the Holloway girl went missing! The Gucci shop there was 20% off US prices!!) and matching beige monogram boots and beige monogram slides with mandarin orange trim
> 
> Black barrel? bag with green/red stripes and gold hardware
> 
> Black w/ red/green stripe and gold horsebit hardware bag that can be carried as a clutch or it has a shoulder strap that detaches to transform it into a wristlet.
> 
> Pink monogram slides
> 
> and hopefully I am done for a while although I want the green/red stripe slides/sandals with gold horsebit detail to match my bags and I want the chocolate Guccissima slides/sandals but they sold out in size 11 .


 
Your collection is beautiful!  I love your red gloves and your white bag!  Have you been to the new Gucci at The Collection in Chevy Chase yet?!?!?  We were there on Saturday and saw some really beautiful things!  If you haven't been - check it out!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

print*model said:
			
		

> Your collection is beautiful! I love your red gloves and your white bag! Have you been to the new Gucci at The Collection in Chevy Chase yet?!?!? We were there on Saturday and saw some really beautiful things! If you haven't been - check it out!


 
thank you ...no i usually just do Tysons Corner...but I will need to go try that store....every store you go to seems to have different styles


----------



## wannabelyn

print*model said:
			
		

> Your collection is beautiful! I love your red gloves and your white bag! Have you been to the new Gucci at The Collection in Chevy Chase yet?!?!? We were there on Saturday and saw some really beautiful things! If you haven't been  check it out!



i love the red gloves too. very lucious
the bowling bag in white is my fave!


----------



## roey

This is my only Gucci bag - the large horsebit in tan. Gucci changed the leather in 05 and even though I was disappointed at first (too flat with only a very slight grain), it is fast growing on me. I've stopped being self conscious that people will think it's fake. The sheer size and striking color have quite an impact on people when they see me with it.

I also have the tortoise colored Gucci sunglasses on order at Saks - used a gift card for a steal of a price!  I hope they look good upon arrival.


----------



## roey

I would love to see more leather horsebit hobos in here, especially pre-05 with the older leather (tobacco especially - SO sorry I missed that one when it was popular).


----------



## fendifemale

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> thank you ...no i usually just do Tysons Corner...but I will need to go try that store....every store you go to seems to have different styles


Are your red Gucci gloves pony hair/suede?


----------



## fendifemale

roey said:
			
		

> This is my only Gucci bag - the large horsebit in tan. Gucci changed the leather in 05 and even though I was disappointed at first (too flat with only a very slight grain), it is fast growing on me. I've stopped being self conscious that people will think it's fake. The sheer size and striking color have quite an impact on people when they see me with it.
> 
> I also have the tortoise colored Gucci sunglasses on order at Saks - used a gift card for a steal of a price! I hope they look good upon arrival.


Those glasses are sick!  I like the way the emblems pop out.


----------



## aprild

_



			
				BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		


			My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale. I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!
		
Click to expand...

_



			
				BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> My friend has that same problem with Gucci shoes the SA told us all of the size 11's are in NY we live in FL and they rarely get sizes over  91/2 can u believe that.  I'm glad I wear a size 7.5.


----------



## aprild

p.s I love shopping at Tysons Corner when I lived near there it was like heaven on earth.


----------



## NoKnockOffs

jeannie77 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my guccis (including some of my shoes... i tend to have more gucci shoes than bags...  ) In the picture there's a classic bamboo black leather bag that I got years ago.


 
Awww, I've been eyeing those sneakers for a while now!


----------



## NoKnockOffs

nansie said:
			
		

> This one just came home with me today! I just wanted a small, elegant leather shoulder bag.My mom got the S/S horsebit shoulder bag in bronze. I'll post a pic of it later... it's gorgeous!


 
Lucky you!!  That must be brand new in the stores b/c I wanted a small black bag a couple months ago and ended up with the fabric version.  I'll post pics in a second after I comb thru the other posts.


----------



## NoKnockOffs




----------



## essential

NoKnockOffs said:
			
		

>


 
beautiful collections!!! I love those shoes -- perfect for work!!


----------



## fendifemale

U already know how I feel about them.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

aprild said:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlkLadyLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale. I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlkLadyLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has that same problem with Gucci shoes the SA told us all of the size 11's are in NY we live in FL and they rarely get sizes over 91/2 can u believe that. I'm glad I wear a size 7.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeh i always have to have them ordered and i can never wait for them to go on sale...i have to get them right away or they are sold out
Click to expand...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

jeannie77 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my guccis (including some of my shoes... i tend to have more gucci shoes than bags...  ) In the picture there's a classic bamboo black leather bag that I got years ago.


 
I love the green color


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

forgot to include my favorite wallet!


----------



## rochasgirl

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## telylie

roey said:
			
		

> I also have the tortoise colored Gucci sunglasses on order at Saks...



Hi there roey! How much are they?


----------



## roey

The sunglasses retail for $230 on saks.com.  If you use the code SHOPAPRIL at checkout, you'll get a 10% discount and free shipping!  It worked for me last week when I ordered, plus I applied a $72 gift card.  I can't wait to get them, but they are on backorder until early May (New purchases are on backorder until June, so if you order now you can save until they ship, and your card won't be charged until they ship.).


----------



## fendifemale

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> forgot to include my favorite wallet!


love this wallet.
are those gloves pony hair and suede?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The gloves are red leather and suede and the stripes are fabric...interior is lined in silk.


----------



## massina

hey, this is my first post. 
i wanted to show you some of my new guccis, i have a lot more...


----------



## stefyp

Here there are some of my loves. ..more pics and close ups soon available on the collection thread!!    Tomorrow i'll take some more pics of Gucci accesories!

1 Totes , Bostons/Bowling, Bardot
2 Jackies
3 Alligator clasps


----------



## MissL

bex said:
			
		

> Starting my collection...


 
I really like the plain Gucci print w/ the pink zipper but I know nothing about Gucci, what is the design called? What are the dimensions and price? 

Thanks!


----------



## ajamesgrly

I only have vintage gucci...but I love em so much!  my mother kept them in great condition and I use them a bunch, I've modified the first one into a shoulder bag, it's supposed to worn across the body, but now I can where it either way!


----------



## NoKnockOffs

^^^ Those are in excellent condition.


----------



## fendifemale

stefyp said:
			
		

> Here there are some of my loves. ..more pics and close ups soon available on the collection thread!!   Tomorrow i'll take some more pics of Gucci accesories!
> 
> 1 Totes , Bostons/Bowling, Bardot
> 2 Jackies
> 3 Alligator clasps


What a Jackie O haven!!!! I love that classic bag  !


----------



## fendifemale

MissL said:
			
		

> I really like the plain Gucci print w/ the pink zipper but I know nothing about Gucci, what is the design called? What are the dimensions and price?
> 
> Thanks!


I love that Guccissima hobo, BEX !!!!


----------



## telylie

roey said:
			
		

> The sunglasses retail for $230 on saks.com. If you use the code SHOPAPRIL at checkout, you'll get a 10% discount and free shipping! It worked for me last week when I ordered, plus I applied a $72 gift card. I can't wait to get them, but they are on backorder until early May (New purchases are on backorder until June, so if you order now you can save until they ship, and your card won't be charged until they ship.).



lovely! THANKS!


----------



## aprild

My gucci collection!


----------



## atn242

^ very nice collection. love your horsebit!


----------



## Jinsun

Me and my horsebit


----------



## hfxshopgirl

here's my small gucci shoulder


----------



## LuvsLV

here's mine.. i have a couple more not in the pic - monogram hobo with bamboo handles and tote with green/red web handles


----------



## aaallabama

hfxshopgirl, i know this is OT, but your doggy is adorable in that bumble-bee suit


----------



## Irissy

I only have one right now: 




I'm waiting for my chocolate brown Gucci wallet from Bluefly.


----------



## welovelouie




----------



## aaallabama

*JJ* said:
			
		

> i have mostly gucci bags, i put the pics in my bag showcase:
> 
> http://www.purseforum.com/your-bag-showcase/my-bags-2372.html



*JJ*, i loooooooooooove your powerpuff girl icon


----------



## hfxshopgirl

aaallabama said:
			
		

> hfxshopgirl, i know this is OT, but your doggy is adorable in that bumble-bee suit


 
thanks!!!


----------



## aaallabama

what kind of doggy is that, a bichon, westie, mix-breed???


----------



## hfxshopgirl

aaallabama said:
			
		

> what kind of doggy is that, a bichon, westie, mix-breed???


 
she's a parson russell terrier, which is essentially a jack russell terrier.  there are a few coat types and she has the rough coat, that's why she looks different from the short haired jacks you usually see.


----------



## BooYah

Kat said:
			
		

> I love Gucci too! Here's a pic of my Jackie bag (keeping my Tod's tote company)


 
Kat! That's the exact same color I want in the Jackie O   Would you happen to have the SKU or Serial number on it because I looked on the Gucci website and it's not listed. I want to contact some dept stores and check if they still carry it. I think I have a better chance at getting this bag than the white blondie boston bowler that BlkLadyLaw has   Thanks for all of your help!

BTW, I love everyone's Gucci collection. I will post what little Gucci I have soon :shame:


----------



## chloehandbags

bagcrazy said:
			
		

> View attachment 6063
> 
> 
> I also like Gucci bags but I do much more prefer their shoes!


 

What a beautiful collection!  I love them all!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

print*model said:
			
		

> Here is my Gucci collection:
> 
> - Flora bag with matching horsebit shoes.
> 
> - Horsebit clutch with purple/black stripes and metal bamboo link strap.
> 
> - Large black leather red/green stripe hobo with metal bamboo rings.
> 
> - Purple leather hobo with gold-tone logo.
> 
> The pictures of my shoes are going to take some time! Will add them later. Thanks for looking!


 

I don't usually like obvious logos, but there is something about the double Gs hardwear on leather, I find aesthetically pleasing!  I particularly like the purple hobo.


----------



## chloehandbags

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> forgot to include my favorite wallet!


 

Oooh!  It's lovely in red!  

I have that wallet in green.


----------



## kaka

here's my gucci's        ladies was going thru all the pics here amazing love all your guccis


----------



## janice

Great collection!! I need to post pics!


----------



## Alice From Italy

My small collection:

http://static.flickr.com/63/168354152_4db3bf2990.jpg

http://static.flickr.com/60/168354151_9f1dd240ae.jpg

http://static.flickr.com/71/166624603_577d72cc7c.jpg


----------



## zeitgeist4

Not a collection, since it's my one and only, but I'll post anyway.


----------



## fendifemale

Cute bag Zeitgeist4!


----------



## fendifemale

Jinsun said:
			
		

> Me and my horsebit


that bag looks bigger than you ! still cute.


----------



## banjo

The start of my itty bitty collection.   (The small little two on the right are older ones passed down from my mom.)


----------



## whoadiana

BlkLadyLaw said:
			
		

> My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale.   I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!
> 
> Chocolate Guccissima bag and matching boots
> 
> Black Guccissima bag and matching Guccissima slides with gold horsebit and matching Guccissima black short boots that I am undecided about keeping due to pointy toe
> 
> *White blondie? boston? bag*
> 
> Beige and ebony monogram bag (I got this last memorial day weekend in Aruba when the Holloway girl went missing!  The Gucci shop there was 20% off US prices!!) and matching beige monogram boots and beige monogram slides with mandarin orange trim
> 
> Black barrel? bag with green/red stripes and gold hardware
> 
> Black w/ red/green stripe and gold horsebit hardware bag that can be carried as a clutch or it has a shoulder strap that detaches to transform it into a wristlet.
> 
> Pink monogram slides
> 
> and hopefully I am done for a while although I want the green/red stripe slides/sandals with gold horsebit detail to match my bags and I want the chocolate Guccissima slides/sandals but they sold out in size 11 .








i know im late, but i love your white purse!


there's no buying/selling/trading on tPF.


----------



## wannabelyn

welovelouie said:
			
		

>



i lile this bag!! i think it must've sold out cos it's so nice!
can i ask how much it was :shame:


----------



## jewlzz

zeitgeist4 said:
			
		

> Not a collection, since it's my one and only, but I'll post anyway.



 That's the bag I wanted! Did you get it on sale? EXCELLENT purchase!


----------



## zeitgeist4

jewlzz said:
			
		

> That's the bag I wanted! Did you get it on sale? EXCELLENT purchase!




Thank you!!   Yes, I bought it online the first day of the Gucci sale.


----------



## mas2388

From left to right:
Gucci Bardot with rose gold hardware
Denim and brown monogram fabric hobo with brown leather strap
Vintage Gucci tote bag that can be worn across the body (with a strap) or folded like a clutch. (I like that the best.)
black Gucci alligator clasp bag. 

Not pictured are 2 other alligator clasp bags. One is the same as the black monogram except it's brown, and the other one is the bigger size in all black leather. I love the alligator clasps! I'm so sad that it's been discontinued!

Also, I have a black leather clutch from Mango that has the same exact alligator clasp. So I like to pretend it's from Gucci. 

Sorry for the awful picture. I had to crop the hell out of it before the forum would let me upload!


----------



## stefyp

fendifemale said:
			
		

> What a Jackie O haven!!!! I love that classic bag  !


 

Thanx!!!   I didn't take the wallets and accessories pics anymore...:shame: :shame:  
Anyway i added a couple of new purchases in  the last pages of my showcase!!


----------



## LALALA

these are my 2 babies: i LOVVVVVE them:












and yes i bought the _EXACT_ same bag in two different colors the jade green and the black leather...i didnt like the gg fabric one or i wouldve got that too because i like the bamboo rings so much


----------



## BrownPaperBag

LALALA said:
			
		

> these are my 2 babies: i LOVVVVVE them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i bought the _EXACT_ same bag in two different colors the jade green and the black leather...i didnt like the gg fabric one or i wouldve got that too because i like the bamboo rings so much





I bought the exact same bag in the black leather.  Isn't it gorgeous?! The chunky bamboo rings (And the bamboo zipper tab) look so luxe.  Even with the plain leather it makes such a bold statement.  I didn't like the GG fabric either. I felt it took the focus away from the bamboo rings too much.  You've got great taste!


----------



## innocent smilez

not a collection, but it's my baby b/c i worked hard for it. i also got a great deal for it....it pays to intern there.  

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/luvablepinay/P1010229.jpg


----------



## Jenn83

I just have the Gucci horsebit hobo and a wallet


----------



## jewlzz

innocent smilez said:
			
		

> not a collection, but it's my baby b/c i worked hard for it. i also got a great deal for it....it pays to intern there.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/luvablepinay/P1010229.jpg




It's pretty!


----------



## vivienne13

I like this bag so much.... 







I saw it from the yahoo auction long long time ago.... but this was already out of stock in the Gucci shop.... really wanted to find one even a 2nd hand, folks any idea????


----------



## GucciGirl

massina said:
			
		

> hey, this is my first post.
> i wanted to show you some of my new guccis, i have a lot more...


i LOVE the last one, i have been thinking about getting that one for a while.


----------



## luvs2shopalot

here are mine

My newest





My messenger is amongst my other bags...sorry it's the only photo I've got of her!


----------



## Janicemph

luvs2shopalot said:
			
		

> here are mine
> 
> My newest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My messenger is amongst my other bags...sorry it's the only photo I've got of her!


 
Great looking handbags!  What and where did you get the cognac duffle bag?


----------



## Janicemph

vivienne13 said:
			
		

> I like this bag so much....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it from the yahoo auction long long time ago.... but this was already out of stock in the Gucci shop.... really wanted to find one even a 2nd hand, folks any idea????


 
ME TOOOO!!


----------



## BooYah

Wonderful collections, gals!


----------



## BooYah

*vivienne13, Janicemph, *i say don't give up on the search for your dream bag-i just recently found an authentic one (with great help from lovely PFers here, esp. aaallabama) of that exact white webbed blondie on ebay a few weeks ago. here's a pic of mine: *sorry, bottom of pic is cropped cause file was too large*


----------



## innocent smilez

jewlzz said:
			
		

> It's pretty!


 
aww, thank you!


----------



## mssmelanie

Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!


----------



## spylove22

I love that combo too!


----------



## gucci for life

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!


 
Love it, love it, love it. Best combo


----------



## bijou

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!



i *adore* the 3 larger bags


----------



## abandonedimages

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!



Love them all!

You ladies are making me fall in love _hard _for Gucci right now with all your beautiful Gucci collections!


----------



## solitair

love ur bags all of u gucci girls  
keep em coming

and here r mine


----------



## bb10lue

*awesome* collections, girls~~


----------



## SunshineSweden

Hi,

Finally I can show my Gucci collection! I just started one year ago. Hope you are able to view my loved ones. I just bought 4 new Gucci bags (the ones to the right in the picture)


----------



## daffie

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!


 
I love that combo & your heels are TDF!! =)


----------



## delsolgurl

Kat said:
			
		

> and here is my new Gucci I bought for the summertime.


luv this! what is the name of this bag? i didn't see it at the gucci store.


----------



## chanelvgirl

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


 
*Nice collection, pursegalsf *


----------



## chanelvgirl

stefyp said:
			
		

> Here there are some of my loves. ..more pics and close ups soon available on the collection thread!!   Tomorrow i'll take some more pics of Gucci accesories!
> 
> 1 Totes , Bostons/Bowling, Bardot
> 2 Jackies
> 3 Alligator clasps


 
*Nice collection*


----------



## chanelvgirl

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!


* the combo,   the shoes *


----------



## deluxeduck

hello. this is my first time posting in the Gucci forum. im an avid LV fan/collector but i've got 2 Gucci bags to share with you guys... here's a photo with Ted:





i've also got other miscellaneous Gucci pieces like shoes and such - i will take a group photo of them soon to post.


----------



## grl_next_door

melanie, i love the second moon shaped one. do thet still have it?


----------



## mssmelanie

I bought it at the 5th Ave NYC Gucci when they were pre-selling in June...It was originally $850 and I paid $645 with NJ tax and shipping since they sent it to my house.


----------



## coreenmd

is the zipper on that hard to open? i had a similar one that i ended up returning because of the darn zipper! i couldn't open and close it properly! but it is gorgeous! is this a bone white or white white trim? 
i love your collection! so refreshing!


----------



## mssmelanie

Thanks Pixie!  It's the bone white / cream.
I would say it's harder to open because of the curve of the zipper.. So it opens but you have to go with the curve of it.  Definitely not as easy as something with just a straight zipper..  I am wanting the Gucci Pelham with the white leather trim... That might make my collection not as monotonous!  LOL


----------



## bkbaggirl

SunshineSweden...LOVE LOVE LOVE your collection.  Such variety! Congrats on your recent additions.


----------



## Pelinaka

Wow, such lovely collections!    Well, here's mine...


----------



## gucci for life

Pelinaka said:
			
		

> Wow, such lovely collections!  Well, here's mine...


 

Very, very nice,  your new hobo  . 
I wish it comes in other colors. I was told this is the only color  .


----------



## Pelinaka

gucci for life said:
			
		

> Very, very nice,  your new hobo  .
> I wish it comes in other colors. I was told this is the only color  .



Thank you! Hmm, the SA at Saks said that there was gonna be other styles in Black too. You may wanna check it out


----------



## icechick

I've loved looking at all those pictures, you girls have some gorgeous pieces. Here are mine:


----------



## Pelinaka

Very nice icechick! The Guccissima Hobo is TDF!!!


----------



## icechick

Thanks, I love the hobo, the color is just so rich and yummie


----------



## siworae

kinda new here... first section of this forum that i headed to, of course, was Gucci!

wow... you guys have some gorgeous handbags.  i'll get pic up of mine once i find my digi cam.


----------



## jadecee

bagcrazy said:
			
		

> View attachment 6063
> 
> 
> I also like Gucci bags but I do much more prefer their shoes!


 
Love those bags!  The larger clutch/purse is so unique!  and the white scarf bag (I've never seen in all white), but after seeing the canvas version with white leather trim & the scarf.. I fell in love with it..it is totally TDF! 

Thanks everyone for posting pictures!  It's interesting to see what bags are popular among gucci lovers and it's a real treat to see bags in your collections that I've never seen before!

Loved all the horsebit clutches, the first red guccisima hobo posted, and the pink canvas (looked like an angled tote), and the regular canvas angled tote with the white braided leather!


----------



## Janicemph

Jenn83 said:
			
		

> I just have the Gucci horsebit hobo and a wallet


 
Great looking Gucci bag!


----------



## ShoooSh

those are mine


----------



## ShoooSh

one more


----------



## Sunnydqt

stefyp said:
			
		

> Here there are some of my loves. ..more pics and close ups soon available on the collection thread!!   Tomorrow i'll take some more pics of Gucci accesories!
> 
> 1 Totes , Bostons/Bowling, Bardot
> 2 Jackies
> 3 Alligator clasps


 
I am seriously drooling


----------



## fendifemale

LALALA said:
			
		

> these are my 2 babies: i LOVVVVVE them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i bought the _EXACT_ same bag in two different colors the jade green and the black leather...i didnt like the gg fabric one or i wouldve got that too because i like the bamboo rings so much


 LaLa I love them.  Esp the jade green.


----------



## fendifemale

Chloe said:
			
		

> those are mine


That tan one on the end is fierce! Looks nubuck. How does it feel? I think the shoes give it a sexy twist.


----------



## trishhh

here's my Gucci collection... 

1. red/green stripes strap boat bag
    turquoise cosmetic bag
    double G shoulderbag
    large piston shoulderbag



2. canvas messenger bag
    leather trim large messenger bag with lock and key
   leather trim wallet with red/green stripes
   canvas wallet with red/green stripes



3. black D ring shoulderbag
   white large shoulderbag with square Gucci buckle


4. leather trim file case
    leather trim medium handbag


----------



## M_Butterfly

zeitgeist4 said:
			
		

> Not a collection, since it's my one and only, but I'll post anyway.


 
What it the name of this style.  I absoltutely love it.


----------



## M_Butterfly

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!


Mssmelanie you are converting me into Gucci.  I love all your collection.


----------



## mssmelanie

Thanks m_Butterlfy!  You must Convert!    Or at least get one!


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

Sorry My Camera Isnt Working, But I Have 3 Pairs Of Sunglases, One Pair Ofshoes And 10 Bags


----------



## Alice From Italy

Mine


----------



## LVpug

Pelinaka said:
			
		

> Wow, such lovely collections!  Well, here's mine...


 
Very nice collection...is the red one in your collection a Tom Ford design...cruise collection sweet!!!!!


----------



## Pelinaka

guccci gal said:
			
		

> Very nice collection...is the red one in your collection a Tom Ford design...cruise collection sweet!!!!!


 
Thank you   Yes, the red one is from the Cruise '06 collection


----------



## LVpug

Pelinaka said:
			
		

> Thank you  Yes, the red one is from the Cruise '06 collection


 
Was that collection by Tom Ford....because I have one and was told that it would be a collectors item because it is the last of Tom Ford's work for Gucci. Not sure if it is true or I was given a line of ********. Telll me it is a Tom Ford design...how can I find out????


----------



## Pelinaka

guccci gal said:
			
		

> Was that collection by Tom Ford....because I have one and was told that it would be a collectors item because it is the last of Tom Ford's work for Gucci. Not sure if it is true or I was given a line of ********. Telll me it is a Tom Ford design...how can I find out????


 
I'm not sure. I thought the Blondie bags were Tom Ford's last collection. I will ask my SA and PM you hon


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

*I love everyone's bags...gorgeous Gucci.  I am now wanting beige monogram with the white/cream leather trim combo.  That looks very posh.*


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Pelinaka said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. I thought the Blondie bags were Tom Ford's last collection. I will ask my SA and PM you hon


 
Fall/Winter 2004 was his last collection.

In March 2004, he presented his last collection for YSL Rive Gauche and Gucci, amid very emotional farewells. Both collections were smash hits.


----------



## LVpug

Here are some of my bags.....three are Gucci...which I love . Two are Prada, a black hobo bag from the couture line and a small tan bag with brushed gold studs. Then I have my MJ by MJ bag(the style is called Danielle). Also I own a hot pink coach that my dh bought me.The gold metallic bag is by Juicy Couture. All my bags were purchased from Holt Renfrew which sells only authentic handbags. The LV was purchased off of ebay and I think it is a higher end replica. After my bad experience with ebay I decided that I am not buying via ebay and would rather pay more and know that I am getting the real thing. I have not used the LV because of that and it sits in my closet. I am very picky and only like carrying authentic bags.

 Gucci by far is my favorite this year. Gucci is sooo hot  . The Britt bag and the Anniversary bags are sooo beautiful.


----------



## eping

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


 

HI wondering if you can help me.. in one of ur photos you have that bucket looking brown gucci... what is that called? and i see them on EBAY but are any of them authentic??


----------



## LVpug

eping said:
			
		

> HI wondering if you can help me.. in one of ur photos you have that bucket looking brown gucci... what is that called? and i see them on EBAY but are any of them authentic??


 
Hi there,

My chocholate brown guccissima shopper is from Holt Renfrew. It has the serial number and is authentic. I would not buy off of ebay because there are too many con artists and I learnt my lesson with the replica fake LV that the vendor claimed was authentic. Holt's in Canada has amazing sales in July and January. All three of my Gucci bags were purchased at Holt's end of season sale and I got such awesome deals. I definitely got lucky because I just happened to be in the store and the market downs took place a few minutes earlier. With such a sale I could not refuse. In fact the next day I went back to see the forth bag that I was eyeing and all of the spring summer bags were gone. The fall bags are out and are gorgeous. According to the SA the black bags never make it to the sale so, I will have to get my Britt soon. Also the anniversary bags are limited therefore you purchase one soon. With all the money I saved I do not paying full price for the handbags that I truly want. Good luck and go to a reputable shop.

Cheers....


----------



## LVpug

eping said:
			
		

> HI wondering if you can help me.. in one of ur photos you have that bucket looking brown gucci... what is that called? and i see them on EBAY but are any of them authentic??


 
Go to bag borrow and steal.com and look up the Gucci Large Chocolate Guccissima tote...also you can look at mine...I can send you more detailed pics with serial number, interior etc. that way you can make a truly informed decision before buying off of ebay. Good Luck


----------



## eping

guccci gal said:
			
		

> Go to bag borrow and steal.com and look up the Gucci Large Chocolate Guccissima tote...also you can look at mine...I can send you more detailed pics with serial number, interior etc. that way you can make a truly informed decision before buying off of ebay. Good Luck


 
AWW THANKS for the replies... i myself is from canada too, and the only authorized dealer her in Holt.... so they DO have sales... even GUCCI??.. i never new... i saw the sales there but i didn't know it applied to the bags... >_<" i missed it then...
yah i better stayaway from EBAy i suppose...
so borrow or steal will have good stuff too eh??

^_^     i love that bucket bag you have, my mom has the pink one,,, i want to get the brown one...  if i find somthing i'll lety ou check for it!!


----------



## LVpug

eping said:
			
		

> AWW THANKS for the replies... i myself is from canada too, and the only authorized dealer her in Holt.... so they DO have sales... even GUCCI??.. i never new... i saw the sales there but i didn't know it applied to the bags... >_<" i missed it then...
> yah i better stayaway from EBAy i suppose...
> so borrow or steal will have good stuff too eh??
> 
> ^_^    i love that bucket bag you have, my mom has the pink one,,, i want to get the brown one...  if i find somthing i'll lety ou check for it!!


 
I lucked out because all of my Gucci bags were half off at Holt's. It was like winning the lottery that day because I never get designer bags on sale like that. Women were hoarding around the bags and I had my paws on four and ultimately bought three because the prices were incredible. MY SA mentioned that July and January are the dates to mark in your calendar for the now or never sale. Holt's sales are much better than any ebay bag and you are getting an authentic handbag..no guessing because some of the replica's can be deceiving for newbies. Good luck and get a chocholate guccissima they hold so much stuff.  Mind you lately I have been carrying my bouvier hobo which is great for summer.


----------



## eping

guccci gal said:
			
		

> I lucked out because all of my Gucci bags were half off at Holt's. It was like winning the lottery that day because I never get designer bags on sale like that. Women were hoarding around the bags and I had my paws on four and ultimately bought three because the prices were incredible. MY SA mentioned that July and January are the dates to mark in your calendar for the now or never sale. Holt's sales are much better than any ebay bag and you are getting an authentic handbag..no guessing because some of the replica's can be deceiving for newbies. Good luck and get a chocholate guccissima they hold so much stuff. Mind you lately I have been carrying my bouvier hobo which is great for summer.


 
Ekk...   just reading ur reply makes me smile...   ... yeah i ALWAYS go when they have the now or never sale but never really thought the designer bags would go on sale too... *___*... okay... JANUARY... i'll mark my calendar...  ....  and some sales were HALF off? 
CRAZY...    ... i guess thats why better than buying off of ebay, always second guessing myself... AND the seller... feel no good! okok thanks for the infoooooooooooooooooooo ^_^,,, gotta go mark my calendar now keke..


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Here's my *updated *Gucci family. I sold one of my belt bags, and added the black Guccissima Boston .


----------



## mssmelanie

I love your collection.  I love that you have the staple belt bag and I'm love the embossed leather!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> I love your collection.  I love that you have the staple belt bag and I'm love the embossed leather!



thanks ! i fell in love with the belt bag after i saw it on _Sex & the City_, and the Guccissima leather is my absolute favorite !


----------



## mssmelanie

I was thinking the same thing about that bag!  I've always wanted one but my friend has it and she always says I could borrow it.  

OK.. Here's my updated pics..since my post in another thread was confusing.. This my current collection for now...  Who knows when it will change .  My recent additions were the Pelham bag and my little black Gucci for $200.


----------



## LVpug

Yeuxhonnete and mssmelanie...great updates love everything...200. for your black Gucci what a deal!!!! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## RoseMary

i love looking at all those beautiful gucci bags!


----------



## Sunnydqt

mssmelanie, I still can't believe you found that bag for $200. That was such a good bargain. Next time, I'll have to shopping w/ you to find a gucci bag!  lol


----------



## mssmelanie

Sunnydqt said:
			
		

> mssmelanie, I still can't believe you found that bag for $200. That was such a good bargain. Next time, I'll have to shopping w/ you to find a gucci bag! lol


 
I can't believe I got it either!  It was at Sak's.. I did see it before for $400 but I passed on the deal.. I'm sure glad I held out!  

You can shop with me anytime!  Just don't make fun of my driving    I am so slow and I take Kelly drive to Sak's cuz I hate driving the Schukyll.


----------



## jbelle

Beautiful bags, ladies!!! 

This is my favourite Gucci ever: my Made-To-Order handbag!!!  I picked the style and the leather, and they monogrammed my first name into the interior flap.  

Love her!


----------



## jbelle

Hey, where's she go?  Here she is!


----------



## Co_Co

My only Gucci:

[URL=http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=guccism8.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rica

Can you call 2 gucci bags a collection:shame:


----------



## crystalstar79

I got the purple one as an impulse buy (dont know the name of the bag  ) , for my mum, but she doesnt like it, so im thinking of putting on Ebay....


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Here is my collection....and hopefully i will be adding a white blondie soon!!


----------



## coreenmd

oh wow purseenthusisast! you have the same horsebit clutch as amanda bynes! do u mind if i ask how much you got it for and what season?


----------



## Sunnydqt

purseenthusiast, I love your collection. They are all adorable!


----------



## esiders

Here is my collection...from oldest to newest


----------



## esiders

double post


----------



## coreenmd

here's mine with all of them together!  i try to get different colors so the colors are kinda mixed up!   i've always loved gucci the most! i really identify with their fashion and style concept.


----------



## Sabine

oeh i like your bags Ayla!


----------



## EMMY

crystalstar79 said:


> I got the purple one as an impulse buy (dont know the name of the bag  ) , for my mum, but she doesnt like it, so im thinking of putting on Ebay....


 

 Your bags are tdf!!!  Congrats!!  Emmy


----------



## BeckyL

Pixiedust, I love your red bag & the horsebit clutch!  Gorgeous... I need to post my bags soon.


----------



## LouisLady

ooooh la laaaaaa!!!!

everyones bags loook soooo beautiful!!!

i only have 1 gucci for now, the right one is mine, and the left one is my friends!


----------



## Michelle1025

I have 2 Gucci bags, which I have not taken pics of, but I LOVE their shoes:


----------



## mssmelanie

I am in love with your Gucci Shoe collection!  Especially the first and last ones!


----------



## Couturegrl

LADIES!!!! Your bags are gorgeous!!! Especially your Abbey hobos

Michelle--your stuff is fab as usual Looooooove the heels in the last pic


----------



## jadecee

mssmelanie said:


> I am in love with your Gucci Shoe collection! Especially the first and last ones!


 
Totally agree!!  Gorgeous shoes!!!  I only have one pair of Gucci shoes so far... and can't WAIT to add another!


----------



## edollasign

fabulous gucci collections everyone~!  here's my gucci collection.  i have a few "vintage" pieces circa the 80's.  my mom actually has a 8 piece luggage gucci set from the 80's which the brief case, the bag to it's left, & the large back with the red & green handle came from.  timeless pieces!  i always get compliments on them.


----------



## Michelle1025

Thanks all : )

I think Gucci shoes are the most comfortable! Even better than my Manolos and Jimmy Choos! Gotta love Italian shoes.


----------



## Lola24

Michelle1025 said:


> Thanks all : )
> 
> I think Gucci shoes are the most comfortable! Even better than my Manolos and Jimmy Choos! Gotta love Italian shoes.



I think you're right, all my gucci shoes are super comfy too!


----------



## LVpug

pixiedust82 said:


> here's mine with all of them together!  i try to get different colors so the colors are kinda mixed up!  i've always loved gucci the most! i really identify with their fashion and style concept.


Wow lovely stunning collection...love your bouviers and the abbey very nice choices...the ballet shoes are super cute.....


----------



## LVpug

Michelle1025 said:


> I have 2 Gucci bags, which I have not taken pics of, but I LOVE their shoes:


Great shoe collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coreenmd

ticklemethu! those look like best friend bags haha. 

i love the last pair of shoes,   i also only have one now but will add another one probably this december!


----------



## LouisLady

pixiedust82 said:


> ticklemethu! those look like best friend bags haha.
> 
> i love the last pair of shoes,  i also only have one now but will add another one probably this december!


----------



## coreenmd

oh yeah, thanks gucci gal!:shame: 

ticklemethu, thanks for the flowers haha!


----------



## brandedlover

melisande said:


> Hey Gucci collectors. I'm curious. Does anybody have one of the classic bamboo handle bags? Would love to see it, if you do...
> 
> And thanks for posting your pics., I always love to look at Gucci!




here's my gucci bamboo... 
although i'm a chanel freak, gucci always has a special place in my heart... (it's my 1st designer bag i have)


----------



## xoxo_jess

omg i love your collection! i recently purchased the gucci belt pouch!


----------



## Michelle1025

Thanks Gucci Gal. 

Keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## ShoooSh

michelle ... drooooooooooooooooling over ur pieces


----------



## makeupmama

hi everyone!
i'm posting a pic of some of my gucci (and a lone coach wristlet). i don't know the names of all of them, though. i just got the black horsebit suede slingpack from one of the pf'ers yesterday (to match my slippers- thanks anne). then there's my cream "crest" hobo with light gold hardware, then there's my medium gucci tote in gg fabric with red and green webbing. the clutch and the other small gucci purse were handed down to me by my mother. the other pair of gucci shoes are from this year's fall/winter collection. love them!
i'm really enjoying seeing everyone's collections, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## mssmelanie

Love the shoes!


----------



## handbag addict

Some of my Gucci items...


----------



## xoxo_jess

I love your collection! awesome selection!


----------



## mssmelanie

handbag addict said:


> Some of my Gucci items...
> View attachment 74737



I am a big fan of the eclipse hardware!  Love it..


----------



## Gucciasmama

Hey Gucci girls. I own the goldie medium tote

Here my little girl gucciA:






and here she is having lunch ; )


----------



## 4everLV

My small Gucci family:


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Gucciasmama said:


> Hey Gucci girls. I own the goldie medium tote
> 
> Here my little girl gucciA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is having lunch ; )


 
See the stripe on your bag there is a hobo bag with that on the strap I think. I think its hobo. I love it And I can find it any where :shame:


----------



## glistenpearls

I only can take pics of 2 of my gucci bags and 1 shoes only. I have 2 more bags and shoes but they are in Texas right now...


----------



## charlenebelle

My Collection.. Mostly are vintage ones..





And here's another one.. from my mom's collection..


----------



## juicy couture jen

charlenebelle-

great collection! yay for the abbeys!


----------



## charlenebelle

Thanks!  And yay for the abbeys! ;D


----------



## klj4hope

Hi! New to this, but I am looking for a Gucci Handbag from the Pop Collection from this years Spring/Summer line?? Not sold in stores anymore? Would buy gently used? Can anyone help me??


----------



## Beach Bum

Lets stick this and make it a POST PHOTOS ONLY thread Please(no Chit chatting!!LOL!)


----------



## blew415

I only have one so far, but it is a really cute tote.  I am hoping to add to my collection in the next couple of months.


----------



## jackietrainer

My New Gucci Shoes


----------



## tsugumu

I love the gucci bags you have here!!

here is my gucci collection.


----------



## ShoooSh

tsu awesome collection .. ur horsebit belt is TDF


----------



## Chrystalline

Beautiful sandals tsugumu!


----------



## tsugumu

Chloe said:


> tsu awesome collection .. ur horsebit belt is TDF


 
tnx! I love to use that belt over chunky long cardigans!!


----------



## taygalchi

*delurking to post my small Gucci family*

2004 Horsebit Mules
2004 Horsebit Bag - bought at the same time as the mules
2006 Marbled Sunglasses - only thing I remember the price of ($310)
2005 (?) Shearling Boots - scored at the Gucci Outlet in CA. Only pair and they were my size. Yay for big feet!


----------



## allbrandspls

love the horsebit bag


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

does anyone have gucci 85th anniversary edition bag? especially boston bag...because I'm thinking to have one, anyone can help me  show your 85th collection to help me decide which color that would be great.


----------



## blew415

Just added 2 vintage bags to my collection...3 total and many more to go:

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o185/blew415/Gucci/DSCF2956.jpg


----------



## sharbear508

taygalchi said:


> *delurking to post my small Gucci family*
> 
> 2004 Horsebit Mules
> 2004 Horsebit Bag - bought at the same time as the mules
> 2006 Marbled Sunglasses - only thing I remember the price of ($310)
> 2005 (?) Shearling Boots - scored at the Gucci Outlet in CA. Only pair and they were my size. Yay for big feet!


 
Pretty horsebit bag...love the grommets!


----------



## superstar

super cute shoes.


----------



## keodi

esiders said:


> Here is my collection...from oldest to newest


beautiful collection esiders


----------



## knn

Hi!!  This is my small gucci collection:


----------



## megan294

knn said:


> Hi!! This is my small gucci collection:


 
is that a small collection???haha
great ones!!!


----------



## taygalchi

Thanks everyone!!! You dern enablers.  

I don't think I've seen this bag on here - here's the latest addition to my Gucci collection.  Been wanting this for so long!   The only name I know it by Medium Hobo with grommets.


----------



## superstar

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my *updated *Gucci family. I sold one of my belt bags, and added the black Guccissima Boston .


 

      your bags!


----------



## Suzie

These are the only 2 designer bags I have so far.


----------



## Diva Divina

taygalchi said:


> Thanks everyone!!! You dern enablers.
> 
> I don't think I've seen this bag on here - here's the latest addition to my Gucci collection. Been wanting this for so long!  The only name I know it by Medium Hobo with grommets.


 
Wow...I love gucci and I adore this bag.  I have seen this similar style before but not with all the grommets on the face of the bag.  Where did you get it and do you know if there are any more out there?  Was this from this years collection?


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

superstar said:


> your bags!



thanks !

although i just sold the little boat-shaped pochette to a friend a few weeks ago, because i don't use small bags anymore


----------



## minami

one of mine..I use it mostly as a work bag.


----------



## taygalchi

Diva Divina said:


> Wow...I love gucci and I adore this bag.  I have seen this similar style before but not with all the grommets on the face of the bag.  Where did you get it and do you know if there are any more out there?  Was this from this years collection?



Hi!  I scored this on ebay from a woman who got it @ Off Fifth (Saks Fifth Avenue Outlet, the tags are still in it), so there may still be a few kicking around at the outlets. I first saw this bag in Neiman Marcus - I want to say it was in Summer 2005  because I bought a Mulberry Roxanne instead of this and COULD NOT stop thinking about this bag. 

I remember there were two sizes with the grommets on the face - this one and a slightly smaller one.  I think the proper name is Borchie Bag?

HTH and thanks for the compliments!


----------



## nutmehgz

its not a collection. my only Gucci purse: medium pelham bag... i love it though


----------



## lilrachelt

Here's my fabulous little collection:

Blue Guccisima horsebit tote (perfect as a work bag or with jeans)
Vintage Floral tote (totally filthy when I got it, but my dry cleaner made it practically new--super for summer)
Vintage Gucci duffle (so luxurious to have matching luggage 
Black monogram briefcase/tote (so classic)
Black monogram tote (now sold)
Large pink floral hobo Spring 06 (it's just gorgeous)
Dragon gucci in canvas (Getting my hands on this bag was a real adventure, but worth it  Sometimes, I just want to pet this bag it's so yummy)




And later additions:
Vintage black monogram carry-on suitcase (I need to have a matching Jackie-O now!)
Red Guccisima Cupid satchel/tote/Dr bag (I fell in love with this bag, just look at the cute little heart locks!!!)


----------



## bagsnbags

abandonedimages said:


> Love them all!
> 
> You ladies are making me fall in love _hard _for Gucci right now with all your beautiful Gucci collections!









*I saw a girl today with the pochette..It's gorgeaous!!! Sorry I don't know anything about Gucci, what is the name of the pochette, is it still available in stores??*

*Abandonimages, your collections are TDF!!! I love the combo..*


----------



## ekx012

first time posting here  

*my gucci collection:*













thanks to my bf who works at gucci and supplies my addiction


----------



## mbarbi

its not a collection yet (hopefully its gonna be a collection soon)...she's my first gucci and i love her


----------



## love2travel

Omg, Im having convulsions while viewing this thread.  

Im in heaven right now.




*Bex* - great start.  you've probably added more since your red hobo and little cosmetic bag.

*minicoop* - too cute.  the guccissima is so pretty in blue.

*TheArtofAcquisiton* - Awesome!  The first combo is stunning, the gold buckle hardware is beautiful, I love every piece they did with that.

*print*model* - the flora combo is so darn lovely.  I have that combo, except my bag is another style, cant remember the name...a shoulder bag with bamboo handles.  Our collections are similar. hahaha

*Jinsun* - that bag is so hot on you.  Is that the mandarin (orange) trim??

*mssmelanie* - I love that combo too, but you're making me love it even more.  Very consistent collection, haha.  I also have the ethos--when you have a good thing, why stop at just one?? hehe  You must be a hot mama!  

*Booyah* - Congratulations, it was fate.  Thats got to be my favorite gucci of all-time.

*Solitair* - Omg, stop.  You're my bag sister.  Those combos are soooo me, I wish I had thought of them.    I wanted those wedges, but I waited too late--LOVE them fushchia/orchid, and that bag is perfect for them.  LOVE the solid teal shoes with the logo conv. clutch w/ teal/off-white stripe.   

*SunshineSweden* - you're the first Ive seen with piece from the crest collection, GREAT one.  Esp. in that style!!!  I have the thong sandals in mustard.

*Pelinaka* - Dog carrier!!   another precedent has been broken.  

*Michelle1025* - I   those emerald sequin flats.  I would sooo get those off ebay if they popped up in my size, Id take the blue or the green.  ALL of your gucci shoes are lovely, I just LOOOVE their shoes too.

*glistenpearls* - cute.

*mbarbi* - awesome first bag.  I have tried that one, the large....the tan leather is so pretty with the pink/green stripe.


----------



## mssmelanie

I haven't seen this thread in awhile and saw a pic of my collection.  I've had a few changes since that picture so I'm just updating it.  

Bagsnbags - I think it was just called the horsebit clutch/pochette.  I haven't seen any with the stripe anymore. I've seen the one without the stripe just last week in Sak's in Bala Cynwyd.  I thought that was unusual since they are from at least 1 year ago. 

Love2travel ~ thanks!  I'm still in love with that combo as you can tell.  I u did get a black gucci bag.. It was only $200 so I just HAD to get it.


----------



## love2travel

Guys, that bag is called the 'convertible clutch' and first came out like fall '03 I think??  It was the last collection tom ford did.  Im surprised too, that you spotted one in Saks!  

Do you use your eclipse messenger often??  

I love that new wallet.  I didnt know they provided a chain strap so it can be used as a wristlet!!?  That looks lovely with the cream leather trim too.

Great hobo!!  I love that buckle detail.  I tried on the sunnies like that, and they looked horrible on me.  Maybe I can score the boots on ebay one day.  Then Ill wanna get the bag too though. hehe


----------



## gucci fan

Here is my collection. It is mostly Gucci and a few other designers. Gucci is still my favorite. The Bouvier is my most recent purchase. I received i 4 days ago! She's my new favorite


----------



## mssmelanie

love2travel said:


> Guys, that bag is called the 'convertible clutch' and first came out like fall '03 I think??  It was the last collection tom ford did.  Im surprised too, that you spotted one in Saks!
> 
> Do you use your eclipse messenger often??
> 
> I love that new wallet.  I didnt know they provided a chain strap so it can be used as a wristlet!!?  That looks lovely with the cream leather trim too.
> 
> Great hobo!!  I love that buckle detail.  I tried on the sunnies like that, and they looked horrible on me.  Maybe I can score the boots on ebay one day.  Then Ill wanna get the bag too though. hehe



I use my ECLIPSE messenger every weekend or if I shop during the week!  It's part of my shopping outfit!  I wear a juicy tracksuit, slip on sneakers, and my Gucci Messenger and I'm SOOOO ready to shop in comfort and style.  I love being hands free with my Gucci messenger.  I was really on the fence about buying it when I was in the store...Now I can't live without it.  When I wear it in Gucci, other customers always ask me about it.  Or they point to me and ask the SA's about it. 

The wallet is awesome!  I haven't used it yet but I love the fact it came with a chain strap.  That was the big seller for me.  I love my Coach Wristlets and I really wanted a new long wallet so this was perfect!

Gucci fan ~ I love the horsebit chain hobo!  I'm hoping to add that to my collection one day


----------



## love2travel

The eclipse collection is SO underrated.  For the longest time, I didnt like them.  But I ended up getting one, because at the time, they were the only gucci bags that came with pink trimmings.  And I needed a logo bag with some pink on it.  When it arrived, I was surprised, I liked it SO much.   And most of the styles were sold-out, so I had to get a bigger style than I wanted.  But the sized ended up being perfect, and I was glad I didnt get the smaller tote.

That wallet is so cute with your large eclipse too!!!  

That was a good move to get the messenger because Im sure they've discontined the eclipses.  Like I said, I had the toughest time finding one (this was couple years ago), they were being phased out.  I wish Id thought to get a messenger.  That would be too cute with some Juicy!!!


----------



## gilbyc

hi lovetotravel   is your ecclipse the one with the bamboo detail?


----------



## love2travel

^^Nooo, eclipses dont have bamboo detail.  They are the two bags in mssmelanie's collection above, she has a large eclipse tote and an eclipse messenger.....they have moon shaped silver hardware around the base of the straps.  

Were you referring to the moonshaped bags with the bamboo rings??


----------



## gilbyc

oh yeah, saw it already...  thanks!


----------



## BriiLicieux

My favourite sunnies and brand new handcuff clutch/wristlet in ivory patent leather.


----------



## shopaholiccat

ekx012 said:


> first time posting here
> 
> *my gucci collection:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to my bf who works at gucci and supplies my addiction


 
wow lovely! hehe my godsister's friend used to work at gucci in hong kong and she told me employee discount is 50%


----------



## ekx012

shopaholiccat said:


> wow lovely! hehe my godsister's friend used to work at gucci in hong kong and she told me employee discount is 50%


 
yeah the discount is pretty awesome!


----------



## sweet_pees

shopaholiccat said:


> wow lovely! hehe my godsister's friend used to work at gucci in hong kong and she told me employee discount is 50%


 

       why dont i live in hong kong and work in a gucci store??


----------



## love2travel

There's a pigna wristlet???!!!

I have that charm tote, but with brown logo fabric.  Its my everyday bag. 

Cute flats, are the flora ones comfy?


----------



## coreenmd

gucci fan said:


> Here is my collection. It is mostly Gucci and a few other designers. Gucci is still my favorite. The Bouvier is my most recent purchase. I received i 4 days ago! She's my new favorite


 
I love your bouvier!  I have the gold guccissima one with the same sig stripe!


----------



## coreenmd

ok, i just realized that the pic I uploaded before isn't quite working anymore so here's a re-post of my small gucci treasury.   The first one is everything sans the red bouvier while the second one is all of them.  













I am actually on a gucci break at the moment and am fulfilling some lv wants.  hehe! I am pretty much content with this collection right now   though I will always be a gucci girl. At the moment, i'm waiting for another gucci that I absolutely must have, LOL!


----------



## gilbyc

your collection! i just love the red bouvier and and the matching gold shoes and bag...


----------



## BriiLicieux

gilbyc said:


> your collection! i just love the red bouvier and and the matching gold shoes and bag...


 
Yes!!! Am crazy over your gold shoes and bag! Awesome pixiedust!!!


----------



## InezzJ

my latest one :
Flickr: Photos from InezzJ


----------



## mssmelanie

InezzJ said:


> my latest one :
> Flickr: Photos from InezzJ


the photos aren't showing?


----------



## gilbyc

yup...   she's right, pics can't be viewed yet


----------



## InezzJ

gilbyc said:


> yup... she's right, pics can't be viewed yet


 
oops..thanks for highlighting.. managed to fix it .. shd be ok now I hope.


----------



## love2travel

Pretty red gucci!!!  I bet that picture doesnt do it justice.  Is it a rusty red??  Like the suede boots from the same season.  Is the stripe green/red?


----------



## gilbyc

niceee!


----------



## coreenmd

BriiLicieux said:


> Yes!!! Am crazy over your gold shoes and bag! Awesome pixiedust!!!


 
thank you gilbyc and bricilieux.  :shame:


----------



## dia222

Hello,
I have a question concerning these Gucci sandals.
Here is the link where you can see the photo:

Supload.com // Free Image Hosting


Anyone know how they are called and for how much they retailed at Gucci? I have looked on every fashion blog/site/forum and found nothing. They are gorgeous! I wore them once and now i put them for sale on ebay and i would like to know if the "price is right"...

I alos have the Gucci matching dress....the one that's beaded with hundreds of Swarovski, the one Jessica Alba wore at the Fantastic Four Premiere. The dress costed 8000 dollars at Gucci, but i have no idea how much the sandals were...Anyone can help?

Thank you,

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The dress was part of the Gucci 2005 Fall collection:

Supload.com // Free Image Hosting

Supload.com // Free Image Hosting


----------



## Staci B

TravelBug said:


> Yeah ... I love Gucci. I want one of those classic bags with the bamboo handle!!! Here is my small collection ...
> 
> View attachment 6925


 
what is the name of the gucci messenger stle bag


----------



## coreenmd

^^there is no messenger style bag in the attachment.. which one are u referring too?


----------



## Staci B

bagsnbags said:


> *I saw a girl today with the pochette..It's gorgeaous!!! Sorry I don't know anything about Gucci, what is the name of the pochette, is it still available in stores??*
> 
> *Abandonimages, your collections are TDF!!! I love the combo..*


 
those shoes are so cute


----------



## dia222

Here's my Collection of Vintage Gucci Bags (except the Green Jackie-O):

Supload.com // Free Image Hosting


----------



## dia222

Here are my babies.
Small collection, but growing up 

Supload.com // Free Image Hosting
Supload.com // Free Image Hosting
Supload.com // Free Image Hosting
Supload.com // Free Image Hosting
Supload.com // Free Image Hosting


----------



## sxytegal

I have Guccie prescription glasses and I have gotten many compliments! not only does it help me see but people realize it! wow...


----------



## pquiles

bex said:


> Starting my collection...


 
I love that red bag.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I love gucci...they're the reason i got into designer bags and they're still my favorite...here are my babies!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

cant leave out my shoes


----------



## pquiles

Here's my new Gucci bowler.


----------



## Staci B

pixiedust82 said:


> ^^there is no messenger style bag in the attachment.. which one are u referring too?


 
i mean the bag with the beige gg fabric and the green/red/green web and white leather trim.


----------



## theglamorous

Great collections.


----------



## pquiles

Those sandals are TDF.  Simply HOT!!


----------



## fusfer

I really really like your white boston bag. I have been trying to find it on gucci website, but do not seem to find one. Where did you buy it, and how much did you pay for it? I chanced upon it on online retailers (the two links below) but not sure if they are authentic. Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you! Happy New year anyway!

eDesigner Italia, Authentic Designer Handbags,Burberrys,Chanel,Chloe,Gucci,Fendi,Prada,Kooba,JP Tods,Tods,Yves St Laurent,Marc Jacobs - Gucci Signature Bowling Bag
Guci Large Beige Boston Handbag 114914




BlkLadyLaw said:


> My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale. I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!
> 
> Chocolate Guccissima bag and matching boots
> 
> Black Guccissima bag and matching Guccissima slides with gold horsebit and matching Guccissima black short boots that I am undecided about keeping due to pointy toe
> 
> White blondie? boston? bag
> 
> Beige and ebony monogram bag (I got this last memorial day weekend in Aruba when the Holloway girl went missing! The Gucci shop there was 20% off US prices!!) and matching beige monogram boots and beige monogram slides with mandarin orange trim
> 
> Black barrel? bag with green/red stripes and gold hardware
> 
> Black w/ red/green stripe and gold horsebit hardware bag that can be carried as a clutch or it has a shoulder strap that detaches to transform it into a wristlet.
> 
> Pink monogram slides
> 
> and hopefully I am done for a while although I want the green/red stripe slides/sandals with gold horsebit detail to match my bags and I want the chocolate Guccissima slides/sandals but they sold out in size 11 .


----------



## Chrystalline

PurseEnthusiast said:


> cant leave out my shoes


 
Love your green and gold sandals  . A-may-zing!


----------



## leslie_x

Great collections, everyone! (how can it not be, it's Gucci )
here is my Gucci collection so far. I love love love Gucci! It's my first and last love! I hope to buy plenty more in the future!


----------



## sneezz

charlenebelle said:


> My Collection.. Mostly are vintage ones..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another one.. from my mom's collection..



^I'm looking for that tote (2nd pic) with pink ribbing and straps, anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## leslie_x

hi again, I purchased this little jewel (amalfi hobo) yesterday. (on sale  )


----------



## itsgood2beme

Okay, FINALLY I have photos of my little GUCCI collection, so here it is....


----------



## itsgood2beme

Not sure why the 1st image above is so blurry, but here is another photo:


----------



## Silesia

leslie_x said:


> Great collections, everyone! (how can it not be, it's Gucci )
> here is my Gucci collection so far. I love love love Gucci! It's my first and last love! I hope to buy plenty more in the future!
> 
> View attachment 111203
> 
> 
> View attachment 111204
> 
> 
> View attachment 111205


 
Love the white one!


----------



## Vaya

zeitgeist4 said:


> Thank you!!  Yes, I bought it online the first day of the Gucci sale.


 
What is the website that you purchased it from


----------



## Vaya

abandonedimages said:


> Love them all!
> 
> You ladies are making me fall in love _hard _for Gucci right now with all your beautiful Gucci collections!


 

What style # is the purse in the back left corner it looks like a hobo, it's really nice.  I love your collection!!


----------



## vivianhw




----------



## love2travel

pquiles said:


> Here's my new Gucci bowler.


 

Thats the bag I want!  

Except Im craving the black.  LOVE the brown though!!!!  

Did you get it on sale?  It was marked down to around $1150 during the sale. lol


----------



## love2travel

NICE collection vivian!  How do you like lil one with the gucci ribbon handles? (in front of the princy)


----------



## pquiles

lilrachelt said:


> Here's my fabulous little collection:
> 
> Blue Guccisima horsebit tote (perfect as a work bag or with jeans)
> Vintage Floral tote (totally filthy when I got it, but my dry cleaner made it practically new--super for summer)
> Vintage Gucci duffle (so luxurious to have matching luggage
> Black monogram briefcase/tote (so classic)
> Black monogram tote (now sold)
> Large pink floral hobo Spring 06 (it's just gorgeous)
> Dragon gucci in canvas (Getting my hands on this bag was a real adventure, but worth it  Sometimes, I just want to pet this bag it's so yummy)
> 
> View attachment 94883
> 
> 
> And later additions:
> Vintage black monogram carry-on suitcase (I need to have a matching Jackie-O now!)
> Red Guccisima Cupid satchel/tote/Dr bag (I fell in love with this bag, just look at the cute little heart locks!!!)
> 
> View attachment 94884
> 
> View attachment 94885


 

I love the red.  Just deliciously hot looking.


----------



## pquiles

love2travel said:


> Thats the bag I want!
> 
> Except Im craving the black. LOVE the brown though!!!!
> 
> Did you get it on sale? It was marked down to around $1150 during the sale. lol


 
Thanks.  I got her from the sale.  I think it came out to about 600.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My Gucci bag collection attached.  I'm too lazy tonight to load scarves and shoes.  I posted a lot of my Gucci shoes in the Glass Slipper forum.


----------



## coreenmd

gorgeous collection! love it!


----------



## pinkyboogucci

roey said:


> Does anyone have a picture to post of the large tan leather horsebit?  I have one on the way to me this week from Bergdorf Goodman.  Originally bought it in black last year but don't really use black bags all that much.  So they let me exchange it for the tan (cognac shade) which is on the way.  I'm really excited about it, but I want to see a picture of the bag to get a feel for the color as it is different from the old tobacco color from years ago.
> 
> The black was pretty, but I much prefer brown and cognac bags.



Horsebit!!! I really want to buy the large tan leather one toooo!!!!


----------



## diorgrl

mssmelanie said:


> I was thinking the same thing about that bag!  I've always wanted one but my friend has it and she always says I could borrow it.
> 
> OK.. Here's my updated pics..since my post in another thread was confusing.. This my current collection for now...  Who knows when it will change .  My recent additions were the Pelham bag and my little black Gucci for $200.


LOVE your collection - you have officially converted me to the the white trim Gucci!  My first will be the new britt w/ white...
Have you updated your collection since this post??


----------



## diorgrl

Does anyone know if the Eclipse collection is still available in Canada? Or do you have to order it online?
thanks!


----------



## mprincessm

i need hellppp... someone is trying to sell me this bag for a really resonable price that its almost to good to be true... im jus wondering if anyoen can help me tell if its fakee cuz im a little worried it is... thankss alot appreciate ittt xoxox


----------



## leslie_x

mprincessm said:


> i need hellppp... someone is trying to sell me this bag for a really resonable price that its almost to good to be true... im jus wondering if anyoen can help me tell if its fakee cuz im a little worried it is... thankss alot appreciate ittt xoxox


 
this is a fake bag. it looks plastic and the controllato card (the one who looks like a credit card) is fake. gucci never uses such controllato cards. 

ps i think it's better to ask in the "authenticitate this gucci" thread.


----------



## mssmelanie

diorgrl said:


> LOVE your collection - you have officially converted me to the the white trim Gucci! My first will be the new britt w/ white...
> Have you updated your collection since this post??


 
Thank you!  And I have not updated my Gucci collection since the last post..  I gotta be a good girl for awhile ush: I spend way too much on myself


----------



## love2travel

Gucci logo DOES look really good with white or cream.  The white trim britt is WAY hotter than the brown.  I need some cream too!!!


----------



## lee7781

Here's part of my Gucci collection.
The strange looking shoes in front of the bullet bag are the grosgrain heels on my avatar!


----------



## Lisasbags

great thread!


----------



## ekx012

lee7781 said:


> Here's part of my Gucci collection.
> The strange looking shoes in front of the bullet bag are the grosgrain heels on my avatar!


beautiful collection!!
the long black one with the bamboo....what is it called?
i have the same one in brown gg canvas with leather.


----------



## lee7781

ekx012 said:


> beautiful collection!!
> the long black one with the bamboo....what is it called?
> i have the same one in brown gg canvas with leather.


 
Thanks! The long black leather one is the Bullet bag. And boy is it heavy!!!
I just sold the keychain that matched the tan logo bag on ebay last week.

I just realized how terribly bright my camera's flash was! It's made some of the colors look very strange.


----------



## ekx012

lee7781 said:


> Thanks! The long black leather one is the Bullet bag. And boy is it heavy!!!
> I just sold the keychain that matched the tan logo bag on ebay last week.
> 
> I just realized how terribly bright my camera's flash was! It's made some of the colors look very strange.



yeah its is heavy! and i dont like the fact i cant put it over my shoulder. but i still love it!


----------



## theglamorous

Great collections.


----------



## helmi

lee7781 said:


> Here's part of my Gucci collection.
> The strange looking shoes in front of the bullet bag are the grosgrain heels on my avatar!


Just an observation but is the black bag in the back a large horsebit hobo? I have one and the handle on my bag is much stiffer, it could never slouch like that. Is that one authentic?


----------



## lee7781

helmi said:


> Just an observation but is the black bag in the back a large horsebit hobo? I have one and the handle on my bag is much stiffer, it could never slouch like that. Is that one authentic?


 
Since you mentioned that.... I have NO idea. Of all my Gucci bags, that is the 1 bag I didn't buy.
My mom's friend gave it to me about 2 weeks ago, and said it was just too big for her,  I assumed it was real since she's given me some authentic pieces in the past, so I never even questioned it. Luckily I haven't even used it. Time for research!!


----------



## ReRe

I just picked up this new Gucci Watch.  Do you like it?


----------



## See My Halo

I love it!   In fact, I have the exact same watch.   Great taste.


----------



## lee7781

I'm jealous... I've actually been wearing my boyfriends old Timex Ironman watch.


----------



## Miss Teen

*ohh i love Gucci!Nice collection!*


----------



## Lainey

lee7781...Nice collection!


----------



## Karenada

just wanna know what is da name of your red gucci bag with the bamboo ring detail on da hand plz fnks as i wanna get dat bag soon as im saving up money 4 it. ps can u plz reply on this page as my account anit workin fnks.


----------



## secret shopaholic

I dont have much but here is what I have


----------



## Suzie

Wow, the pink and purple one is beautiful..Love it..


----------



## kookielf124

i love love love the velvet horsebit!



secret_shopaholic said:


> I dont have much but here is what I have


----------



## Smides

My new Britt


----------



## Staci B

Here is my one and only gucci. (It isn't so much a collection but hopefully one day it will be:shame: )


----------



## luvs2shopalot

Here is my small collection.


----------



## cmonster

i also have a matching wallet, but didn't feel like taking more pictures :]


----------



## La Parisienne

Here is my Gucci collection, enjoy!! 




- black large canvas horsebit hobo
- black medium canvas horsebit hobo
- black canvas messenger bag
- beige canvas pochette
- cream vintage bag

At one point I'll hope to add a small beige canvas waistbag or a messenger bag and some beige shoulder bag with brown leather details to my collection but after that I'll be pretty much done I think.


----------



## gucciobsession

Here is my Gucci Blondie collection. I have several others however, this is my pride and joy!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Wow...*gucciobesession*...that is one heck of a collection, of course I'm partial to the white bowler  , but their all beautiful!!!

*Vistapop
*
Congrats on your new Britt!!! I have it too, don't you just love it??


----------



## una

cmonster said:


> i also have a matching wallet, but didn't feel like taking more pictures :]



Lovely!  That Gucci really suits you!


----------



## llson

Can't seem to get my files to load for pics


----------



## Beth1433

Oh my goodness girls, you have some beautiful bags.  I'm envious.


----------



## mlgbaglady

La Parisienne said:


> Here is my Gucci collection, enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 139615
> 
> 
> - black large canvas horsebit hobo
> - black medium canvas horsebit hobo
> - black canvas messenger bag
> - beige canvas pochette
> - cream vintage bag
> 
> At one point I'll hope to add a small beige canvas waistbag or a messenger bag and some beige shoulder bag with brown leather details to my collection but after that I'll be pretty much done I think.


I LOVE the horsebit hobo's!


----------



## yesther

gucciobsession said:


> Here is my Gucci Blondie collection. I have several others however, this is my pride and joy!


Your bags are TDF!!!!  I   them!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi everyone. I am new here. I love all of your bags! I am just starting to buy Gucci. I have the items below.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi everyone. I am new here. I love all of your bags! I am just starting to buy Gucci. I have the items below. I bought the set in December and its just starting to get warm so I was finally able to use it today! Hope to get some more pink Gucci and shoes next visit.


----------



## cailynn

hi,

im new here.... i wanted to ask a question i bought this bag but is it real or fake please help me what do you think???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300100747290&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Pamajama

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here. I love all of your bags! I am just starting to buy Gucci. I have the items below. I bought the set in December and its just starting to get warm so I was finally able to use it today! Hope to get some more pink Gucci and shoes next visit.


I love your GUCCI!!  I'm especially   over that ring..TDF!!!  Welcome to tPF!!


----------



## thithi

gucciobsession said:


> Here is my Gucci Blondie collection. I have several others however, this is my pride and joy!


Love your blondie collection, the hobos are great!


----------



## eeboston

Hi Everyone,

I finally got around to taking picturs of my Gucci bags. I've been collecting for about 6 years now...


----------



## lintot

Hi all, I am new to Gucci.

Here is my collection..


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

here's my gucci! it's my first .. and only (so far ..) i just bought it less than a week ago  

sorry the pic isn't so great .. she wasnt in the mood to model! haha!


----------



## MaxCat

lintot said:


> Hi all, I am new to Gucci.
> 
> Here is my collection..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those shoes are awesome!  I wasn't a huge fan of that patterin in the handbags, but I love it on the shoes.


----------



## dudeiambored

heres my two gucci sunglasses
ive got more somewhere around my house...
hhahaha dunno where tho!

o and my diaper bag i use for school!


----------



## dudeiambored

i found another pair of sunglasses!


----------



## rachel620

dudeiambored said:


> heres my two gucci sunglasses
> ive got more somewhere around my house...
> hhahaha dunno where tho!
> 
> o and my diaper bag i use for school!




love your diaper/school bag!


----------



## Bay

I love every1's Gucci's!


----------



## fabs04

heres my small collection!


----------



## wendywkl

Here are my humble collections  but I love them all..and more!!


----------



## socalgem

Once I get all my lovelies in my house I will post my collection.

Love the pics so far.


----------



## beljwl




----------



## orangesmurf8

Well, mine is not much of a collection...more like just one bag...


----------



## BagAngel

Here is my one & only Gucci, given to me by a dear friend. Black snakeskin I love it.
I really want a big Gucci bag now perhaps the Brit!

                         Love all the bags & shoes on here!


----------



## gucci fan

BagAngel said:


> Here is my one & only Gucci, given to me by a dear friend. Black snakeskin I love it.
> 
> I really want a big Gucci bag now perhaps the Brit!​
> Love all the bags & shoes on here!​


 
This is one of my all time favorite styles!  Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## BagAngel

Thank you Gucci fan


----------



## oneedition

cmonster said:


> i also have a matching wallet, but didn't feel like taking more pictures :]



I LOVE YOUR BAG!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR THE EXACT SAME ONE RIGHT NOW!. what size is that? small or medium?


----------



## emald37

cmonster has the medium size.


----------



## hautehobo

Gotta luv the hobos!


----------



## love2travel

oneedition said:


> I LOVE YOUR BAG!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR THE EXACT SAME ONE RIGHT NOW!. what size is that? small or medium?


 

She returned it and got the smaller version.  The one pictured is the medium.


----------



## tifferz1978

Here's my newly expanded family...as you can see, Gucci rules!!!


----------



## oneedition

^^
beautiful collection. There's at least five things I want from yur collection  how do you like the mini lin?


----------



## tifferz1978

oneedition said:


> ^^
> beautiful collection. There's at least five things I want from yur collection  how do you like the mini lin?


 

Love it...a really durable everyday bag you don't have to be afraid of ruining...plus, the fabric and color are a little more understated, so it doesn't scream out "label!" so blatantly (not that I have a problem with that, as you can see from my collection).

Out of curiosity, which other bags from my collection would you get for yourself?


----------



## gucci fan

tifferz1978 said:


> Here's my newly expanded family...as you can see, Gucci rules!!!


 

Ok, seriously love, love, love your collection.  You have fabulous taste.  Those are my favorite bambo and the indy is sooo hot.   Lucky, lucky girl.  I like everything!


----------



## missruby

My very very small need of some expansion Gucci collection


----------



## simpleplan

gucci fan said:


> Ok, seriously love, love, love your collection. You have fabulous taste. Those are my favorite bambo and the indy is sooo hot. Lucky, lucky girl. I like everything!


i love your damier azur!


----------



## tifferz1978

gucci fan said:


> Ok, seriously love, love, love your collection. You have fabulous taste. Those are my favorite bambo and the indy is sooo hot. Lucky, lucky girl. I like everything!


 
Thanks so much!  There's nothing like feeling the love from a Gucci forum gal, you truly understand!  The Bamboo Hobos will forever remain the Queen Bees of my collection, no matter what I add to it!


----------



## tifferz1978

simpleplan said:


> i love your damier azur!


 
Thanks!  That was one of my few homages to Louis...


----------



## just_jill325

I only have two, but I love 'em both!

Abbey is my first one, I just completely loooove it!! It fits more than I thought and looks good with everything! very chic and Classic

Horsebit Med Hobo is my fav. The color is TDF and the leather is sooo buttery soft. BTW...I can use this bag in the rain right? (cuz I do, just want to make sure that it won't ruin the leather)


----------



## Bee-licious

tifferz1978 said:


> Thanks so much! There's nothing like feeling the love from a Gucci forum gal, you truly understand! The Bamboo Hobos will forever remain the Queen Bees of my collection, no matter what I add to it!


 
LOVE your bamboo hobos. after i saw your collection, i added it to my wish list! i know it'll take me YEARS to find one haha but one day if you ever wake up and realise you HATE your sand mono bamboo hobo, you can sell it my way  hehehe


----------



## DuRoBags

tifferz1978 said:


> Here's my newly expanded family...as you can see, Gucci rules!!!


 
I *LOVE* the bamboo hobos!!!! I am still looking for that bag  I just love your collection


----------



## kookielf124

my small collection.. hoping to add some more pieces to it soon!!


----------



## lvmhgirl

Hi everyone! 

This is my first post in the Gucci Forum! I love everyone's bags and accessories -- they are fabulous!!!

I don't have a "collection", but here are my Gucci goodies:
Black Loafers (these are oldies but goodies from 1995!)
Black Medium Makeup case
Black Wallet with double billfold, coin sections and 10 CC slots


----------



## bonybynatur2003

kookielf124 said:


> my small collection.. hoping to add some more pieces to it soon!!


 
LOVE the long wallet! TDF!


----------



## bonybynatur2003

tifferz1978 said:


> Here's my newly expanded family...as you can see, Gucci rules!!!


TDF collection! WOW! Love the LV, Beige Bamboo, and Horsebit hiding in the back!


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Small, but it's a start!


----------



## Addy

I have only one but I  her!

*Gucci 07 F/W Abbey Medium Shoulder* (open top) in *PLATINUM BRONZE* - color was difficult to capture so I took a bunch of pics


----------



## bonybynatur2003

missruby said:


> My very very small need of some expansion Gucci collection


I am DYING for those boots in the mid-calf style! Hubby cut me off too early!
GORGEOUS, congrats!


----------



## gucciabbey

My small collection, tiny compared to some other TPFers! I need some more bags... and shoes... and sunglasses... and clothes!

First pic, my Gucci abbey in platinum trim, the shoes I got at the sale and a pair of sunglasses.

Second pic, Gucci silk jacket. I have 2 other pieces of Gucci clothing, a black top and silk pants.


----------



## oneedition

ohhh those shoes!!!! oh so very flashy but they're HAWT!!!


----------



## ldldb

I have lots of Gucci shoes, clothes, accessories and will try to post group shots later, but below are my BELOVED Gucci bags (though I've sold the last one and don't have a picture of the calf hair zebra bag that I just recently scored from Woodbury Commons in May):


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Love the guccissima one!


----------



## kneehighz

DuRoBags said:


> I *LOVE* the bamboo hobos!!!! I am still looking for that bag  I just love your collection



I love the bamboos as well, I just got one on gucci.com if you're interested. I liked the black leather ones but I didnt have any monogram canvas so I got that one instead:


----------



## kneehighz

ooh and here are my guccis (well the bags anyway).


----------



## kneehighz

uh LOL they didnt show up.


----------



## PoohBeez

All of you'z collection are gorgeous and stunning!!!

This is my collection (so far  HAHA ), along with my purple coach hobo. Enjoy~







My Gucci and LV Family Group Pic!


----------



## tabbi

Great collection! Oh I just love the neverfull


----------



## bonybynatur2003

PoohBeez said:


> All of you'z collection are gorgeous and stunning!!!
> 
> This is my collection (so far  HAHA ), along with my purple coach hobo. Enjoy~
> 
> 
> 
> My Gucci and LV Family Group Pic!


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THE COLLECTION! GORGEOUS LOT. IM IN LOVE WITH THE SPEEDY, THAT IS NEXT ON MY LIST. THEN I NEED TO DECIDE BETWEEN AN LV OR A GUCCI TOTE FOR SCHOOL. ANY OPINIONS LADIES?


----------



## LVLorri

LV is my 'thing' but I have a few classic Gucci shoes/bags


----------



## Sarina

PoohBeez, you have gorgeous collection! 

LVLorri, I love ur gucci shoes! &#9829;


----------



## PoohBeez

LVLorri said:


> LV is my 'thing' but I have a few classic Gucci shoes/bags


 

My Goodness!!! LVoe your classic gucci pieces!!! esp the red one! HOTNESS!

Thanks everyone's compliment on my growing collection~


*bonybynatur2003*: Get the speedy~ It's one nice piece to add to you collection!!


----------



## missruby

new addition...FINALLY!


----------



## tanj

missruby said:


> new addition...FINALLY!


 

I envy you I want this bag so bag but funds are low right now.Congrats girl!


----------



## ali w

missruby said:


> new addition...FINALLY!


 
Missruby this is one fabulous bag!


----------



## missruby

thanks ladies! Im in LOVE lol


----------



## NYCBelle

missruby said:


> new addition...FINALLY!


 
this is a great bag.  i saw a girl with it once.  i love it!  congrats and enjoy!


----------



## pebbles8482

missruby said:


> new addition...FINALLY!


 
O I want this bag...in the black sooo bad! But I think I am going to wait until my birthday (October). I'm only 5'1 petite, so I know its going to be big but I love love love big bags! Enjoy!


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Thanks PoohBeez! I'm trying to work on the hubby for that one next!


----------



## mzleah

Great bags ladies!!! I love GUCCI...


----------



## Banana311

Drool


----------



## JaneGucci

Addy said:


> I have only one but I  her!
> 
> *Gucci 07 F/W Abbey Medium Shoulder* (open top) in *PLATINUM BRONZE* - color was difficult to capture so I took a bunch of pics


I been drooling over this. I love it!


----------



## JaneGucci

tifferz1978 said:


> Here's my newly expanded family...as you can see, Gucci rules!!!


Wow! those gucci are TDF and you got cool collection!


----------



## tifferz1978

kneehighz said:


> uh LOL they didnt show up.


 
I Loooooooooooooooove the white guccissima wallet...makes me want to get one!


----------



## LV Luvr

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my *updated *Gucci family. I sold one of my belt bags, and added the black Guccissima Boston .


I LOVE your tote! Do you have a modeling pic of it?


----------



## Banana311

I love your guccissima leather bags, they are so gorgeous in person


----------



## rensky

im in LOVE with the second bag, what is that bag called??? 



ldldb said:


> I have lots of Gucci shoes, clothes, accessories and will try to post group shots later, but below are my BELOVED Gucci bags (though I've sold the last one and don't have a picture of the calf hair zebra bag that I just recently scored from Woodbury Commons in May):


----------



## sarahmarie

my new addition:






got it at Saks for $2000 less than the original retail price


----------



## sillygooose

this is my first post in the gucci forum cos i've kind of ashamed of my small 'collection' :shame: i haven't bought anything from gucci this year so my stuff is from 2005/6 i think. ancient! haha anyhows, here they are!









my only gucci bags.. i'm hoping to get more though..





my accessories, shades, glasses, billfold wallet, guccissima heart coin purse and card case.

i still have a pair of guccissima heels somewhere lying around..i'm kinda lazy to dig for it now


----------



## kneehighz

sarahmarie said:


> my new addition:
> 
> got it at Saks for $2000 less than the original retail price



WHOA! Good deal! Beautiful bag


----------



## kneehighz

sillygooose said:


> this is my first post in the gucci forum cos i've kind of ashamed of my small 'collection' :shame: i haven't bought anything from gucci this year so my stuff is from 2005/6 i think. ancient! haha anyhows, here they are!
> 
> my only gucci bags.. i'm hoping to get more though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my accessories, shades, glasses, billfold wallet, guccissima heart coin purse and card case.
> 
> i still have a pair of guccissima heels somewhere lying around..i'm kinda lazy to dig for it now



LOVE that heart coin purse!! I've never seen those for some reason! They have one in the regular canvas with white leather as an online exclusive now so I went ahead and bought that, but I  yours!


----------



## sillygooose

*Kneehighz* thanks! i got mine last december but a canvas with white leather trimming sounds gorgeous too!


----------



## missruby

*sillygoose: *iam in LOVE with that heart coin purse, IN LOVE!


----------



## kneehighz

It's cute, but I wish I had more options. Still a heart is better than no heart. Here's mine:


----------



## tanj

I had just mentioned that I was dying for a chain' large.I got me one but only its the chain' medium.I love it.I had me some vintage pieces but I sold them but she won't be alone for too long I'm sure.


----------



## piggybag

What is the name of  bag with  green/red  strap & where  did  you purchase?


----------



## loungegirl

kneehighz said:


> uh LOL they didnt show up.



Kneehighz, may I ask what size (inches) is that Gold/yellow Boston Britt bag?  I'm thinking of getting the black one but the smallest size available in Canada is about 15inches.  thx.


----------



## kneehighz

loungegirl said:


> Kneehighz, may I ask what size (inches) is that Gold/yellow Boston Britt bag?  I'm thinking of getting the black one but the smallest size available in Canada is about 15inches.  thx.



It's approx: 12"(l) x 7"(h) x 4.5"(w) (but they might be a tiny bit bigger when its full. Handles are almost 8.5", so total height is about 15.5". I really liked this size, the bigger one was too big for me (I'm 5'3).


----------



## loungegirl

^^ thanks so much!  That's the perfect size (for me too) but it's not available in Toronto as I've searched everywhere!  I love that bag!!  I've only seen the large & the medium size so I'm torn... I don't know if I should still buy the medium size (15") since I'm not sure if the smaller size will eventually be available in here.  AHHH!!!


----------



## llson

This is my Gucci collection, still have at least one more to add (85th anniversary hobo).


----------



## lvsforme

llson said:


> This is my Gucci collection, still have at least one more to add (85th anniversary hobo).


 
Lovely Gucci collection!  The white guccissima hobo is TDF!


----------



## tanj

llson very nice collection!


----------



## kneehighz

loungegirl said:


> ^^ thanks so much!  That's the perfect size (for me too) but it's not available in Toronto as I've searched everywhere!  I love that bag!!  I've only seen the large & the medium size so I'm torn... I don't know if I should still buy the medium size (15") since I'm not sure if the smaller size will eventually be available in here.  AHHH!!!



I know! I had originally wanted the ivory one with the white-gold-white detailing, but by the time I had a chance to get it they took the smallest size off gucci.com! I tried on the black but I was desperate for the ivory. The sand was nice too but more expensive, and I honestly liked the Ivory better. I actually found this one on ebay, its a little used but authentic and I got a great deal so I snagged it. Haven't used it yet but I'd rather have it than not, really loved the style..

Do you think you can order by phone or online from a US store and have it shipped over there? Also try some authentic online stores like bluefly, I saw them carrying in a couple of weeks ago. I've seen several black ones on Ebay and they looked authentic, so you could look there but remember to get then checked out on the authenticate this thread first!

Or if you know someone in the US you can have it sent to their house and they can mail it to you (desperate times call for desperate measures, I'm always willing to do so!)


----------



## llson

Thank you *tanj* and *lvsforme.*


----------



## caruava

There are also more pics in my collection.


----------



## kneehighz

I like your bunny collection the best Kav...lol. No love your guccis too (posted something on your showcase thread)


----------



## peevenjo

Hi all, here is my small collection!


----------



## beejerry

kavnadoo said:


> There are also more pics in my collection.


 
Not fair! You got the *pink wallet & key ring* !!!!!!  Very nice collection, keeping you Gucci-happy everyday . 

BTW, is that _you_????


----------



## beejerry

peevenjo said:


> Hi all, here is my small collection!


 
I can tell you're a classy lady that has to have matching purse and wallet!


----------



## tanj

peevenjo said:


> Hi all, here is my small collection!



Very nice.I need to jump on the accessories bandwagon too,lol!


----------



## Karenada

*Kavnadoo *love your collection..........i wish that was my collection.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

BagAngel said:


> Here is my one & only Gucci, given to me by a dear friend. Black snakeskin I love it.
> 
> I really want a big Gucci bag now perhaps the Brit!​
> Love all the bags & shoes on here!​


 Gorgeous Bag!!!


----------



## caruava

beejerry said:


> Not fair! You got the *pink wallet & key ring* !!!!!!  Very nice collection, keeping you Gucci-happy everyday .
> 
> BTW, is that _you_????



Thanks for the compliments *beejerry*. If you mean "is that you" who got the pink wallet and keyring during the sale, yes it is.  I remember you mentioning it. And I remember you got the cream one that I wanted but wasn't on sale.


----------



## beejerry

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks for the compliments *beejerry*. If you mean "is that you" who got the pink wallet and keyring during the sale, yes it is.  I remember you mentioning it. And I remember you got the cream one that I wanted but wasn't on sale.


 
I meant the Avatar picture, hehe, is that you? Should have been more clear, never good at words...


----------



## I wear Gucci

DuRoBags said:


> I *LOVE* the bamboo hobos!!!! I am still looking for that bag  I just love your collection


Nice Collection! Can we insure our bags under home insurance?  Anyway...I need to take pics of all my recent Guccis and post them too!


----------



## I wear Gucci

llson said:


> This is my Gucci collection, still have at least one more to add (85th anniversary hobo).


Very Nice!


----------



## wantingmore

kavnadoo- You have to get me these shoes... Can I get a model pic?  Where can I find them?? Do they run TTS and narrow/wide?


----------



## DuRoBags

Here's my lil collection but I'm missing sunglasses, a bracelet and earrings.


----------



## DuRoBags

here's the rest of my gucci


----------



## m77573

I guess I get to post here now!!!  
I only have 3, but I just started!  There's really no more that I want from this season, but perhaps this spring   I do have the Medium Chain Hobo coming in the Black Logo with Silver Hardware.  It may be too similiar to the Large Black Leather that I just got, but we'll see!


----------



## mzleah

Very nice collections ladies!!!


----------



## caruava

beejerry said:


> I meant the Avatar picture, hehe, is that you? Should have been more clear, never good at words...



Oh yes... It is me. Don't you worry, I am absolutely shocking with words myself.


----------



## caruava

wantingmore said:


> kavnadoo- You have to get me these shoes... Can I get a model pic?  Where can I find them?? Do they run TTS and narrow/wide?



Sure thing, here is a modelling pic that I took for a Fendi thread. It was a quick model for the bag, which doesn't really go with the outfit, I just took the pic when I happened to be going out that night. I absolutely love these heels...






I bought these shoes about 1.5 years ago in Dec of 2005 and they were from the Britt collection. They have similar shoes, without the ankle strap, from the New Britt that was on sale recently. For me I found that they were accurate in sizing.


----------



## sarah2808

My only Gucci!  But I really do like it.
I am soooo envious of all of your collections.


(I hope this works!  I am having some problems figuring out how to send pictures


----------



## baglady925

Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-07-16


----------



## Banana311

kavnadoo.....I really like those heels, they are completly different on then what I had expected.  Very cool shoes


----------



## caruava

Thanks. I don't wear them as often as I would like. They're not the kind of heels that you can wear with skinny jeans which is what bugs me as I would love to wear them more. The ankle strap just doesn't work with anything close to it.


----------



## wantingmore

kavnadoo- Thanks for posting pics! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## ali w

baglady925 said:


> Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-07-16


 
 OMG... I am so in love


----------



## llson

llson said:


> This is my Gucci collection, still have at least one more to add (85th anniversary hobo).


 

My newest addition, picked up a couple of months ago - Large 85th Anniversary hobo.


----------



## melissa914

that's my bag i got a couple months ago at the houston galleria gucci store






 lol my dog Chewi and my bag taking a trip 


p.s. Is there a "what's in your Gucci" thread? I just came from the whats in your lv thread. I have a thing with seeing whats in people's bags lol


----------



## beejerry

melissa914 said:


> that's my bag i got a couple months ago at the houston galleria gucci store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my dog Chewi and my bag taking a trip
> 
> 
> p.s. Is there a "what's in your Gucci" thread? I just came from the whats in your lv thread. I have a thing with seeing whats in people's bags lol


 
Nice bag but CUTE puppy! 

You can start a new thread in the main forum if you like! I'm interested to see what's in your Gucci bag too.


----------



## caruava

Lol, with a name like Chewi, I hope he doesn't like to chew stuff! Esp Gucci's!!!


----------



## kneehighz

^^ aww melissa Chewi's sooo cute! Looks great on the bag


----------



## princessjacqui

i love that purse! i have it in black. uber cute pup!


----------



## melissa_talent

*melissa914* you dog is by far the cutest little thing ever! my bf just refuses to get a dog. he does however support my handbag purchases.. and your bag is gorgeous, the lining looks awesome.


----------



## Farah

print*model said:


> Here is my Gucci collection:
> - Horsebit clutch with purple/black stripes and metal bamboo link strap.




 I've been looking for this bag for years now!! I love it!!


----------



## Farah

My Gucci collection. Small but I like it!
Gucci was my first designer handbag!After that, it's been crazy


----------



## Farah

Some more:


----------



## missruby

Melissa..your doggy! O MY! SO cute!


----------



## shorty0527

beejerry said:


> Nice bag but CUTE puppy!
> 
> You can start a new thread in the main forum if you like! I'm interested to see what's in your Gucci bag too.


 
ohh melissa914 and beejerry.. lets start that thread 'what's in your gucci... hehe im curious too. how do you make it so its one of the main threads though?


----------



## shorty0527

ldldb said:


> I have lots of Gucci shoes, clothes, accessories and will try to post group shots later, but below are my BELOVED Gucci bags (though I've sold the last one and don't have a picture of the calf hair zebra bag that I just recently scored from Woodbury Commons in May):


 
omgoodness. i just had a mini heart attack when i saw this purse. gorgeous.


----------



## RampagE

my 1st gucci given by the bf.. 
unfortunately found a stain just a lil while ago


----------



## cancam

MY GUCCI collections & others family too


----------



## theglamorous

Great Gucci collections.


----------



## lvsforme

My small Gucci collection.


----------



## Karenada

baglady925 said:


> Shot with Canon PowerShot SD630 at 2007-07-16


 
Love this bag how much did you pay for it?


----------



## ahertz

Ok Ladies, this is my first attempt to post a photo...
I don't have a collection specific to Gucci, but I'm VERY fond of this beauty. The color is more of a magenta than a fuschia and she's striking. I get comments constantly!


----------



## shirfene

I still have other bits and pieces like sunnies, shoes and scarfs...will post them when I have time.


----------



## leslie_x

here's an update (from post nr 305 p 21) from my gucci-collection :


----------



## mssmelanie

ahertz - gorgeous bag!  I have seen this style in guccissima IRL and it's hot!

shirfene - I've always wanted to get a coated canvas bag with the light trim.  I'm jealous! 

leslie x - I'm totally loving your white guccissima chain hobo!  It's TDF.

Love everyone's collections!


----------



## beejerry

*Leslie_x*, your bag on the left in tan leather w/ the small GG in the middle is adorable! Have never seen this one before. The chain Guccissima hobo is gorgeous too.


----------



## Lady Peepers

Hello! I've been lurking here and I love this forum. I only own one Gucci which is the medium monogram horsebit. Bought it in 2004. I plan on getting the Jackie-O for my birthday next month.


----------



## pebbles8482

lovely pics!


----------



## leslie_x

> leslie x - I'm totally loving your white guccissima chain hobo! It's TDF.



thanks mssmelanie!! I actually get a lot of compliments on my off-white guccissima chain hobo !



> Leslie_x, your bag on the left in tan leather w/ the small GG in the middle is adorable! Have never seen this one before. The chain Guccissima hobo is gorgeous too.


 
thanks beejerry!! I always look if anybody has this bag and look on ebay too. but the only ones I see are some black one's (with the perfo leather) and 1 turquoise one.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

My small collection. There are some stuff missing and I'm too lazy to search for them, another time I guess


----------



## tabbi

^ love your shades!


----------



## baglady1982

Here is my Gucci bag.
Don't know the name of it (maybe you do?)

http://www.fotopocket.nl/view.php?friendly=gucci5


----------



## queen.asli

baglady1982 said:


> Here is my Gucci bag.
> Don't know the name of it (maybe you do?)
> 
> http://www.fotopocket.nl/view.php?friendly=gucci5


 
hi, try asking in Name That Gucci!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zibeline91

My very small collection...


----------



## baglady1982

queen.asli said:


> hi, try asking in Name That Gucci!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I did, but no one answered...


----------



## paolochua

*my mom's Gucci.*


----------



## kneehighz

Cute!^


----------



## paolochua

haha, thanks. she hasn't used it yet because
she's hiding it from my dad. my dad says that
bags aren't investments. rawr, whatever! he has
a Bally messenger. haha.


----------



## jessie117cn

Zibeline91, Love your bags. Especially the white one on the top right. What's the name of it? how much did you get it for?


----------



## emald37

^That is the treasure boston bag.


----------



## mzleah

I love the Treasure Boston bag as well. Lucky you for having that bag in your possession.  Cool collection!!!


----------



## PortugueseGirl

DuRoBags said:


> here's the rest of my gucci


 

I love your bags rosa!!! And those earrings ....well you know how much I like them


----------



## DuRoBags

PortugueseGirl said:


> I love your bags rosa!!! And those earrings ....well you know how much I like them


Aww, thank you!!


----------



## shopprincess

sarahmarie said:


> my new addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it at Saks for $2000 less than the original retail price


 
drools that's a hot bag


----------



## beejerry

Sarahmarie, your bathroom is c-l-e-a-n...


----------



## pro_shopper

Well I have never really been a big fan of Gucci but I absolutely love this bag and I purchased it in Oregan...but then a few days later I flew out to Vegas with my boyfriend and some friends...well I bought 3 more bags there lol! Now i'm just thinking about the practicality of this handbag..let me see I paid $1690 for this particular Indy...I love the handle on it and the mink fur tassels...I think it is much better than the leather tassels...and if you could see the trim on the handbag it is a shiny metallic tobacco color leather (its gorgeous!) My main concer is the fact that the bag does not sit up and the corners may get scratched! Ohhh and also mine is in light gold hardware (unlike the picture).  Ohh another thing I noticed that also drives me nuts is the fact that this handbag does this wrinkly slouchy thing when it is not properly stuffed (like in the store) but I have noticed that most handbags that fold over have this problem! Kind of having a hard time deciding if I should keep it or not! Maybe you guys can give me some valuable input???


----------



## pro_shopper

Shopprincess : How much did you get that bag for it is really cute...Too bad I didn't see it when I was at saks!


----------



## baglady925

Kitty2sweet said:


> Love this bag how much did you pay for it?


 
Im so sorry iv'e been away for a while. i paid $1270


----------



## Tintin

Meet my two Gucci, Abbey and Indy!


----------



## baglady1982

This is my black Gucci bag, this time with a picture that  is actually attached the normal way! I don't know the name of it.


----------



## Tintin

baglady1982 said:


> This is my black Gucci bag, this time with a picture that is actually attached the normal way! I don't know the name of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 255590


 
Maybe it's a 'Britt' Is the bag old?


----------



## baglady1982

Tintin said:


> Maybe it's a 'Britt' Is the bag old?


 
Thanks Tintin, it's about 1,5 year old. I will search for the Britt bags, see if one matches!


----------



## rox_rocks

***Here's a couple of pictures of my Gucci's, in pairs. They seem to get lonely by themselves so I end up getting them a partner of sorts. ***


----------



## cmonster

love2travel said:


> She returned it and got the smaller version.  The one pictured is the medium.



who said i was going to return it? i've never even thought of returning it~


----------



## babevivtan

Óh you gals have fab Guccis!!! You make me wanna post mine and join in the fun too


----------



## fluffly

pro_shopper said:


> Well I have never really been a big fan of Gucci but I absolutely love this bag and I purchased it in Oregan...but then a few days later I flew out to Vegas with my boyfriend and some friends...well I bought 3 more bags there lol! Now i'm just thinking about the practicality of this handbag..let me see I paid $1690 for this particular Indy...I love the handle on it and the mink fur tassels...I think it is much better than the leather tassels...and if you could see the trim on the handbag it is a shiny metallic tobacco color leather (its gorgeous!) My main concer is the fact that the bag does not sit up and the corners may get scratched! Ohhh and also mine is in light gold hardware (unlike the picture). Ohh another thing I noticed that also drives me nuts is the fact that this handbag does this wrinkly slouchy thing when it is not properly stuffed (like in the store) but I have noticed that most handbags that fold over have this problem! Kind of having a hard time deciding if I should keep it or not! Maybe you guys can give me some valuable input???


 

i think you've already made up your mind


----------



## gucci lover

*here's my collection.... mixed in with some LV *​ 



 
*Here's my very first marc jacobs [hudson] bag.*
*i sold it earlier this week on ebay. *
*i only used it twice.... and with the add of the indy*
*i knew i would not use as much.*​ 
*



*​


----------



## mzleah

What a great collection Gucci Lover. I like your choices in handbags. We pretty much have the same taste.


----------



## gucci lover

Thank you MzLeah... i worked very hard for my lil collection but i am sorry to say, i just sold all 3 of my canvas purses, YESTERDAY.  The striping tote to a girlfriend of mine, the cream hobo and wallet to my little sister, and the web strap to my best friend.  I knew i wasn't going to use it much longer since i got the indy, so mind as well sell it to people close to me that knows it is authentic and will get great use out of it.  And the good thing is, it's all their FIRST gucci purchases, so im very happy for them


----------



## BMac

Gucci lover:  LOVE your collection!!  Is that the large Indy??  
Thanks!  Beth


----------



## GGLOVER33

I wouldn't call this a collection, but it's a start. I just got the Princy Hobo in San Francisco today. I love it !!!!!!!


----------



## teemmmbee

THIS BAG IS HOT!! I love chocolate brown!!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

My Gucci collection.  I really hope to expand my collection in the future.  I have pics of more Gucci sunglasses in my collection thread.


----------



## caruava

^Goodness that is a lot of sunnies! And you say you have more?


----------



## LV&Lexus07

kavnadoo said:


> ^Goodness that is a lot of sunnies! And you say you have more?


 
Yeah.  I have 8 more Gucci sunglasses plus another 25 from other designers.  They're posted in my collections thread.


----------



## GGLOVER33

I'm not sure why my picture didn't stay. Here it is again.





GGLOVER33 said:


> I wouldn't call this a collection, but it's a start. I just got the Princy Hobo in San Francisco today. I love it !!!!!!!


 ​


----------



## gucci whore

here's 1/2 of my gucci fam


----------



## gucci whore

here's the other 1/2 of my gucci fam


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Love your medium horsebit gucciwhore!!


----------



## armanigirl

gucci fan said:


> This is one of my all time favorite styles! Your bag is gorgeous.


 
OH my GOD!! is this an old style?? I really want this clutch/purse! anyone know where I can buy it?? =(


----------



## armanigirl

BagAngel said:


> Here is my one & only Gucci, given to me by a dear friend. Black snakeskin I love it.
> 
> I really want a big Gucci bag now perhaps the Brit!​
> Love all the bags & shoes on here!​


 
oops forgot to put the pic of the purse!! is it still out or an old style??


----------



## jande1130

i have only two items of gucci's collection~and i luv them!


----------



## caruava

armanigirl said:


> oops forgot to put the pic of the purse!! is it still out or an old style??



There are a few authentic snakeskin horsebits on eBay at the moment. Can't remember the prices. The canvas ones might be available at the outlets if you're in the States.


----------



## coleigh

My Gucci essentials....


----------



## jessicalee

coleigh said:


> My Gucci essentials....


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE those shoes coleigh... they are GORGEOUS....


----------



## valerieteo

i love your silver metallic bag coleigh!


----------



## valerieteo

sorry the lighting is really bad! but it was late at night! enjoy!


----------



## coleigh

Vaerieteo, I've been happy with it.  I was unsure about it when I ordered it because Saks only had it in the GG fabric in the store.  I felt the GG fabric would lose its shape, and I thought this would happen to the Guccissima bag.  It has been a great bag, and it has kept its shape.  I've had it since June.  What I like best is that most people don't recognize it.  That's good in a way.  Gucci enthusiast immediately gravitate towards it and pet it with awe.


----------



## coleigh

Jessicalee, I love the shoes, and my husband picked them out.  He definitely knows my style.


----------



## coleigh

Valerieteo, love your collection.  I bet it compliments your whole wardrobe.


----------



## valerieteo

thankS! yes! i do believe gucci is so versatile and can be adaptable to any item in anyones wardrobe! or rather, their wardrobe be adaptable to gucci =D


----------



## jessicalee

coleigh said:


> Jessicalee, I love the shoes, and my husband picked them out. He definitely knows my style.


 
They're hot... have not seen them in my local gucci... do they come in gold?
Lucky you...a great handbag collection AND a husband that has fabulous taste!!
What more do you need?!!!!!!!


----------



## caruava

jessicalee said:


> They're hot... have not seen them in my local gucci... do they come in gold?
> Lucky you...a great handbag collection AND a husband that has fabulous taste!!
> What more do you need?!!!!!!!



They came in a gold leather (non Guccissima) and they went on sale last season and sold out here in Australia.


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Styles and prices listed with close up photos beneath. ETA ... all bags and accessories were purchased in 2006 and 2007 (for catalog reference).


----------



## Karenada

Tiffany_Darling i loooooooooooove ur collection esp da eva high heels there gorgeous. by da way are they easy to walk in?


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

_Very_ ... but you are talking to someone who wears 4in stilettos. The heel on those shoes is a tad thicker I don't get stuck in sidewalk cracks. I had one mishap (which thankfully no one saw  ) but after the second try I was a pro. 



Kitty2sweet said:


> Tiffany_Darling i loooooooooooove ur collection esp da eva high heels there gorgeous. by da way are they easy to walk in?


----------



## coleigh

TD, Great collection!


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Thank you, coleigh. 



coleigh said:


> TD, Great collection!


----------



## Adore

Here is my growing Gucci collection! 

I am wondering if Gucci may be my favorite designer brand (I "wonder" only because I really enjoy all of them equally)... I am so drawn to the styles and my collection is bigger with more variety than other designers I own. 
My newest are the Gucci eyeglasses that I love! 

Enjoy!


----------



## coleigh

Adore, I adore your bags.  They look easy to carry for a busy lifestyle.


----------



## queen.asli

Hi, Take a look at my little Gucci collection


----------



## caruava

queen.asli said:


> Hi, Take a look at my little Gucci collection



Love your floral bouvier! The black signoria is so practical as well and I like the pelham. Love them all!!! And the blondie purse! Gorgeous!!


----------



## queen.asli

kavnadoo said:


> Love your floral bouvier! The black signoria is so practical as well and I like the pelham. Love them all!!! And the blondie purse! Gorgeous!!



thanks, B -yes just as you say Signoria is so practical-  I like it more and more


----------



## caruava

Plus the leather on the Signoria is so durable. The one you got is a good size. Reminds me of the smaller horsebit hobo (don't like the horsebit style) but without the chunky handle.


----------



## Korilynn

Large Amalfi Hobo, bought in Paris. 
Wallet (dont know name) also bought in Paris.
 I am waiting for my Large Chain Hobo to come in the mail!!!


----------



## Karenada

Loove evryone's collection


----------



## beejerry

queen.asli said:


> Hi, Take a look at my little Gucci collection


 
 Oh, they are all matchy-matchy! Your rose Blondie wallet is so cute  The Signoria hobo will last you a long time, if you ever get tired of it, give me a buzz 

Very nice collection!


----------



## beejerry

Korilynn said:


> Large Amalfi Hobo, bought in Paris.
> Wallet (dont know name) also bought in Paris.
> I am waiting for my Large Chain Hobo to come in the mail!!!


 
Like the bamboo horsebit and zipper pull, very Gucci-ish! You've great taste


----------



## queen.asli

beejerry said:


> Oh, they are all matchy-matchy! Your rose Blondie wallet is so cute  The Signoria hobo will last you a long time, if you ever get tired of it, give me a buzz
> 
> Very nice collection!



Thanks Be :okay:


----------



## Korilynn

beejerry said:


> Like the bamboo horsebit and zipper pull, very Gucci-ish! You've great taste


 Thank you Thank you THANK YOUUUU! I love it!  I was hoping it would still be stylish in 20 years!


----------



## beejerry

Korilynn said:


> Thank you Thank you THANK YOUUUU! I love it! I was hoping it would still be stylish in 20 years!


 
Yes, yes, it will be! Now I remember your wallet is from the Punch collection.


----------



## Korilynn

My new addition!!  Large Chain Hobo

And, Beejerry you are right, I checked the box for my wallet and it says Punch!


----------



## wordpast

I'm in the process of selling 2 so I only have 2 left

The orange one is my fav out of all my handbags. Even my BBags!


----------



## Annac2002

looove the large chain hobo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korilynn

Annac2002 said:


> looove the large chain hobo!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

is it only for bags? are clothing or shoes included?


----------



## [coco]

pradafanatic said:


> is it only for bags? are clothing or shoes included?


 
pradafanatic - I would *LOVE* to see your whole collection. Especially Gucci clothes and shoes, which we do not see enough of............ x


----------



## SweetPurple

Here's my Gucci Bag and Wallet collection. Third pic is of a vintage I bought in 1986 back in Florida ~ not sure what it's called.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

here my jacket and shoes collection...












hope i can get great deals at thanksgiving SALE...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cont'd......






the puffy jacket is so kewl as its reversible....


----------



## gucciabbey

Pradafanatic, I love your jackets! Especially the first one!


----------



## beejerry

*Pradafanatic*, nice collection you've there! I wish my hubby is as fashionable as you're.


----------



## [coco]

pradafanatic..... hot. 
Great taste...


----------



## [coco]

beejerry said:


> *Pradafanatic*, nice collection you've there! I wish my hubby is as fashionable as you're.


 
haha LOL beejerry I LOVE your saying "banned but still buying" ....that is great!!


----------



## LauraandShane

Does anyone know if on the leather tag that says GUCCI made in italy, are the 2 a's stamped like this "a" or are they the other type of a (like a circle with the line, like we all had to learn to draw back in elementary school)?  Thanks!  I just bought a Gucci purse and I think it is fake!!


----------



## mssmelanie

LauraandShane said:


> Does anyone know if on the leather tag that says GUCCI made in italy, are the 2 a's stamped like this "a" or are they the other type of a (like a circle with the line, like we all had to learn to draw back in elementary school)?  Thanks!  I just bought a Gucci purse and I think it is fake!!



Hi and Welcome to the Forum..It should be the circle with the line and NOT like this type of "a" 

Post pictures in the AUTHENTICATE THIS thread and someone can try to help you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-17676-870.html


----------



## Roxana

Hey everybody,
Just wanted to share my very small, but loved Gucci collection!
Hope you like em!


----------



## designermummy

Roxana said:


> Hey everybody,
> Just wanted to share my very small, but loved Gucci collection!
> Hope you like em!


 
Love the wellies!!!


----------



## gucci lover

*pradafanatic* - that bubble jacket is hawwwwwt!!!


----------



## gucci fan

gucci whore said:


> here's 1/2 of my gucci fam


love your collection!  I've never seen the horsebit chain hobo with green trim.  Very pretty!


----------



## [coco]

Ha!!! Those wellies are AWESOME.... never seen anything like that. But can I ask... where do you wear them and with what???


----------



## MissDior698

sorry, im not posting a pic, just sharing a thought/memory...

my 1st designer piece was a gucci wallet from my boyfriend. and at that time i didnt "appreciate" designer goods. haha i wasnt addicted yet! LOL! but i remember him asking me if i wanted to buy the matching bag and i said...NO!!! hahahha, *what the hell was i thinking?!??* well now he cant get me to stop begging for designer goods!


----------



## Roxana

[coco];4484578 said:
			
		

> Ha!!! Those wellies are AWESOME.... never seen anything like that. But can I ask... where do you wear them and with what???


I like em for rainy days and especially when I take my doggy to the forest for a walk.. And well, any other time I just like to put on some warm an resistant booties 
Every person should have some wellies, might as well be some classy ones!  And for gucci's I thought they weren't even that expensive!


----------



## valerieteo

my small family


----------



## gucci lover

Great collection!!  i LOOOOVE your bamboo ring hobo!!


----------



## baglady2006

My collection is mainly shoes, Gucci makes the most comfortable shoes ever!  I'm going to be adding more bags in the next few months.


----------



## edes

my small collection

:shame:


----------



## lecolquitt

Gucci Cruise bag [travel/men]


----------



## Aniko

Heres my infant collection. Hopefully I can grow it soon!


----------



## princessjacqui

baglady2006 said:


> My collection is mainly shoes, Gucci makes the most comfortable shoes ever!  I'm going to be adding more bags in the next few months.


 
your collection is amazing baglady!


----------



## princessjacqui

my collection is small but now that i see that gucci has sooo many sales, i am going to increase it for sure!


----------



## princessjacqui

Korilynn said:


> My new addition!!  Large Chain Hobo
> 
> And, Beejerry you are right, I checked the box for my wallet and it says Punch!


 
great purchase! very classy!


----------



## bijou

eeboston said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally got around to taking picturs of my Gucci bags. I've been collecting for about 6 years now...
> 
> View attachment 165449
> 
> 
> View attachment 165450
> 
> 
> View attachment 165451



i love the fuchsia mono bag! is it a makeup clutch?


----------



## coachfreak

My one and only... another to follow next week.

Large Chain Hobo dark brown trim


----------



## .pursefiend.

*Gucci Medium Guccissima Boston Bag
*

this is the only picture i have right now...i need to take more of my bags now that i'm apart of this forum. but this is my FAVE gucci and i'm thrilled i haven't seen anyone in my area with this one...I got it last year in Tyson's Corner,VA

oh and my little gucci makeup bag...


*note*i had to save these at the lowest file sizes


----------



## miss gucci

baglady2006 said:


> My collection is mainly shoes, Gucci makes the most comfortable shoes ever!  I'm going to be adding more bags in the next few months.


I loooooooooooooove your collection....


----------



## kiara58

first two are new purchases!!! The green one is from like 40+ years ago!! I bought it on ebay from a lady who's grandmother had it for many years, I think it is amazing!


----------



## miss gucci

It's not exactly that kind of picture i would like to put here..but in this moment i don't have any of my things on pictures...i i'll do some for the next time i promise...
 picture"me my boyfriend and my gucci bag..


----------



## princessjacqui

coachfreak said:


> My one and only... another to follow next week.
> 
> Large Chain Hobo dark brown trim


 
hi coach freak 

did u get this purse on sale by any chance? i love this purse!!! thanks.


----------



## SabrinaS

miss gucci said:


> I loooooooooooooove your collection....





Oh my godness,  I would die for those gucci shoes....


----------



## lilmarcool

eeboston said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally got around to taking picturs of my Gucci bags. I've been collecting for about 6 years now...
> 
> View attachment 165449


Love your bags-can you tell me the name of the black bag  (is it a Jackie-O) with the clasp, and do you know the name of the clasp? I have been trying to find out as it is so unique.


----------



## lilmarcool

miss gucci said:


> It's not exactly that kind of picture i would like to put here..but in this moment i don't have any of my things on pictures...i i'll do some for the next time i promise...
> picture"me my boyfriend and my gucci bag..


Your so cute -love what I see of your bag!


----------



## lilmarcool

Baglady2006-LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes!!!


----------



## shorty0527

kiara58 said:


> first two are new purchases!!! The green one is from like 40+ years ago!! I bought it on ebay from a lady who's grandmother had it for many years, I think it is amazing!


 
*kiara*, where did you get your pelham? the straps look different than mine?


----------



## baglady2006

Thanks ladies, I'm a bit of a shoe nut.. can't wait for the next Gucci sale  

Kiara58- those bags are gorgeous, Congrats!!!


----------



## baglady2006

I'm not sure if I've posted this pic on this thread, last Gucci sale purchase:


----------



## Korilynn

BagLady, 
Your name should be Shoelady!!! Those are gorgeous! Love your collection!


----------



## [coco]

*miss gucci* that is a fabulous shoe collection. Can I see positano shoes....? LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## miss gucci

lilmarcool said:


> Your so cute -love what I see of your bag!


 
thanks *lilmarcool*
*it was night out with my bf and friends..u can see it in my eyes...*


----------



## leslie_x

couldn't resist posting a pic of my white & milk chocolate darlings 






and another pic of my bags


----------



## leslie_x

I looooove your shoes *baglady2006*!


----------



## lilmarcool

leslie_x said:


> couldn't resist posting a pic of my white & milk chocolate darlings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pic of my bags


 
OMG-I LOVE ALL your bags! I agree with you some (1 pair would also be OK) shoes would be nice wouldn't they!


----------



## pursemama

Here's my modest but much loved collection.   The last one I just bought so, I didn't get to take a personal pic of it (pic is from Neimans).


----------



## [coco]

*pursemamma* very stylish collection you have. When do you receive your new bag? How exciting!!


----------



## lilmarcool

pursemamma-very nice


----------



## leslie_x

lilmarcool said:


> OMG-I LOVE ALL your bags! I agree with you some (1 pair would also be OK) shoes would be nice wouldn't they!


thanks *limarcool*!!
this year: shoes priority ! on a handbag-ban this year, but I think I'll be breaking this ban soon when I see the new collection  

*pursemama* I love the white!! is it easy to hold? handheld?


----------



## lilmarcool

leslie_x said:


> thanks *limarcool*!!
> this year: shoes priority ! on a handbag-ban this year, but I think I'll be breaking this ban soon when I see the new collection
> 
> *pursemama* I love the white!! is it easy to hold? handheld?


 

leslie_x--Good luck on the ban - let us know how it's working for you


----------



## nuzz

Staci B said:


> Here is my one and only gucci. (It isn't so much a collection but hopefully one day it will be:shame: )




well, but it surely one beautiful bag !! 
i'm sure it'll grow


----------



## queen.asli

nuzz said:


> i'm sure it'll grow



If not - please tell me how


----------



## pursecrzy

I think this will work.

Here's my Gucci purple snakeskin Bardot:


----------



## lilmarcool

pursecrzy-LOVE it-what a wonderful colour!


----------



## pursecrzy

Thank you!


----------



## shorty0527

leslie_x said:


> couldn't resist posting a pic of my white & milk chocolate darlings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pic of my bags


 
*leslie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *these two bags are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gpoop

Are these brown Gucci logo-ed bags behind the bag dust covers? (got the pics from Leslie x)  





If so, I'd so use them as regular bags! haha


----------



## [coco]

^^^ oohhh nice collection. Yes they are dust covers... I prefer these covers to the mono-silky ones by far.


----------



## mzleah

*pursemama*.....i'm loving all your bags!!!  You have exquisite taste...even the LV ones are TDF!!! 

*leslie*...i know i've mentioned this to you before but all the handbags in your collection are very classy and will withstand the test of style and time.  Love your guccissimas!!!


----------



## leslie_x

thanks *shorty0527, coco & mzleah*!!


----------



## gucciabbey

Ok, here's my updated collection, after almost a year (got my first Gucci Jan 24) of Gucci collecting:

6 purchases in one year, not a bad start I guess. I need more bags - would love a chocolate Guccissima next (I need to be literally locked away for a few months, otherwise the temptation to buy gets too great!)

I didn't buy the other clothes apart from my cruise 2008 dress, they were given to me by my sister-in-law (some of them didn't fit her anymore). I'm not sure what collection the other clothes I have are from - the top and the monogrammed pants have a tag inside that is not quite the same one used on clothes today, it's like an older version of the font... I'm guessing maybe Tom Ford era? I'm not sure about the jacket either, though the tag it came with was with the gold font, so it's quite recent.


----------



## gucciabbey

Continued...


----------



## sheena

I love your Gucci bag collection of quality and unique design.


----------



## Korilynn

Gucciabbey, 
I LOVE your sunnies! They are too cute!


----------



## gucci lover

great collection!! i  your view.... it's so nice!


----------



## miss gucci

i love your collection..but i don't like those trousers..


----------



## gucciabbey

miss gucci said:


> i love your collection..but i don't like those trousers..


 
 I didn't buy them, they were given to me! They look better on than on the rack, though I've never worn them out before, they kind of just sit in my closet.


----------



## lilmarcool

Wow- nice collection, I love your shoes- maybe you could model the trousers... they look unique.


----------



## crazyme

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my *updated *Gucci family. I sold one of my belt bags, and added the black Guccissima Boston .


what's the name of the white bag, im not familiar with guccis, im in love with the white bag.


----------



## miss gucci

gucciabbey said:


> I didn't buy them, they were given to me! They look better on than on the rack, though I've never worn them out before, they kind of just sit in my closet.


 
oo that's other thing...but it's good u have it in your closet.
i have milion things they been given to me or i bought to myself...
and know are sitting there.but doesn't matter..
only thing what matter u have it and maybe now or later u can wear it..i always saying u can never have too much clothes...


----------



## gucciabbey

crazyme said:


> what's the name of the white bag, im not familiar with guccis, im in love with the white bag.


 
That is the Punch tote in white Guccissim, gorgeous bag! It looks stunning IRL, I've seen it in store and outside.


----------



## junglegirljlt

very nice collection!


----------



## lilmarcool

yeuxhonnetes said:


> Here's my *updated *Gucci family. I sold one of my belt bags, and added the black Guccissima Boston .


 

OMG they are TDF- love them!!


----------



## lilmarcool

shorty0527 said:


> *leslie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *these two bags are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
leslie_x- hows that purse ban going???? 
Your collection is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## leslie_x

lilmarcool said:


> leslie_x- hows that purse ban going????
> Your collection is absolutely amazing!!



thanks limarcool!!!

well I'm gonna buy me some Gucci-shoes in march and I was already thinking of buying a  not too expensive bag to go with it... :ninja:
I'm convincing myself that I need a brown bag for work 
but I'm fighting againts it :boxing: it's a hard battle


----------



## lilmarcool

leslie_x said:


> thanks limarcool!!!
> 
> well I'm gonna buy me some Gucci-shoes in march and I was already thinking of buying a not too expensive bag to go with it... :ninja:
> I'm convincing myself that I need a brown bag for work
> but I'm fighting againts it :boxing: it's a hard battle


 Yes, every girl need a brown one for work-no question about that!! What shoes are you looking at-ones to go with the brown bag perhaps???!:okay:


----------



## cookiejar




----------



## lilmarcool

cookiejar said:


>


 OMG-TDF


----------



## krazy4bags

Gucciabbey I love your dress!! It's gorgeous! By the way, I'm planning on going back to H.K this winter, when does the Gucci sale usually happens? I know sometimes they have summer sale, but not sure if they have good sale in winter. 





gucciabbey said:


> Continued...


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

lilmarcool said:


> OMG they are TDF- love them!!



thanks!


----------



## gucciabbey

Cookiejar, I love your L.A. platform pumps! That shade of gold is gorgeous.


----------



## Pursefreak25

Cookiejar- those are beautiful


----------



## leslie_x

*cookiejar,* nice pumps! I'm always looking at those!!




lilmarcool said:


> Yes, every girl need a brown one for work-no question about that!! What shoes are you looking at-ones to go with the brown bag perhaps???!:okay:


 
hi *lilmarcool*, hehe there are several I want (hope to buy 2 before the summer):
bamboo pumps: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/classics/womens-shoes/#138711_F4FX0_9768
britt sandal: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/classics/womens-shoes/#163433_A3N00_1000
minerva heel: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#190835_B6U00_9022
minerva high heel: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#190834_B6U00_1000
horsebit nail: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#190847_BEC00_9022
bamboo slide 'blush': http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#138713_FI0E0_8079
cyprus 'blush': http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#172579_FI000_8070
malibu mid heels: http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/womens-shoes/#182027_F4000_9742
malibu: http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/womens-shoes/#171064_FCEE0_9750
and the pumps of cookiejar 

lve the canvas malibu heels but I'm a bit afraid the canvas will get dirty fast ... 
I don't know yet which ones I'm gonna buy. (hope my handbag ban will be a success...)


----------



## queen.asli

Britt is my new bag 
 I must like black bags ush:


----------



## emald37

^Great collection, *queen.asli*!  I like black bags too, since you can wear them with everything.


----------



## queen.asli

emald37 said:


> ^Great collection, *queen.asli*!  I like black bags too, since you can wear them with everything.



Thanks Emald37 - I like the leader bags most - I think I will skip the other two


----------



## gucci lover

i  it Queen!!!  Such great eye candy :coolpics:


----------



## mssmelanie

queen.asli said:


> Britt is my new bag
> I must like black bags ush:



I'm loving your collection!  Especially your wallets!


----------



## queen.asli

mssmelanie said:


> I'm loving your collection!  Especially your wallets!



thanks - I love the black blondie very  much  use  it  every  day  . 

thanks to gucci lover


----------



## baybeesuga

queen.asli said:


> Britt is my new bag
> I must like black bags ush:


 
does your britt hold a lot... it's not very wide is it? i'm thinking of getting it as a diaper bag


----------



## queen.asli

baybeesuga said:


> does your britt hold a lot... it's not very wide is it? i'm thinking of getting it as a diaper bag



Yes it hold a lot - and I think it very wide - it´s a big bag

if you need some more pic I take some


----------



## lilmarcool

queen.asli said:


> Britt is my new bag
> I must like black bags ush:


 Wow--what more can I say, they are to die for Great collection!


----------



## emald37

*queen.asli*, I like the avatar pic of your dog with your new Gucci!


----------



## lilmarcool

leslie_x said:


> *cookiejar,* nice pumps! I'm always looking at those!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi *lilmarcool*, hehe there are several I want (hope to buy 2 before the summer):
> bamboo pumps: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/classics/womens-shoes/#138711_F4FX0_9768
> britt sandal: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/classics/womens-shoes/#163433_A3N00_1000
> minerva heel: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#190835_B6U00_9022
> minerva high heel: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#190834_B6U00_1000
> horsebit nail: http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#190847_BEC00_9022
> bamboo slide 'blush': http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#138713_FI0E0_8079
> cyprus 'blush': http://www.gucci.com/be/uk-english/be/spring-summer-08/womens-shoes/#172579_FI000_8070
> malibu mid heels: http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/womens-shoes/#182027_F4000_9742
> malibu: http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/womens-shoes/#171064_FCEE0_9750
> and the pumps of cookiejar
> 
> lve the canvas malibu heels but I'm a bit afraid the canvas will get dirty fast ...
> I don't know yet which ones I'm gonna buy. (hope my handbag ban will be a success...)


Wow-Leslie- I wouldn't want to be in your shoes trying to decide-Love them all


----------



## queen.asli

emald37 said:


> *queen.asli*, I like the avatar pic of your dog with your new Gucci!



*Thank you Emald37 and lilmarcool :okay:*


----------



## gucci lover

i totally agree with you on this one.  It holds ALOT!!!  



queen.asli said:


> Yes it hold a lot - and I think it very wide - it´s a big bag
> 
> if you need some more pic I take some


----------



## Gpoop

here's my little Gucci collection!


----------



## gucci lover

Congrats on the duffel Gpoop!!! you got it afterall... i like it.  Nice collection~~


----------



## Gpoop

Thanks!


----------



## chubbycat

baybeesuga said:


> does your britt hold a lot... it's not very wide is it? i'm thinking of getting it as a diaper bag


 
Hi Baybeesuga,

I have the brown leather britt that Bee and Emald helped me authenticate. ebay seller id: myremmie.

It's a great purse and holds alot, but I always get scared the single handle will break..although it's very strong because we went to Disney and I had my son's clothes and snacks in it. I would probably recommend the britt with double handles as it might hold a bit more? I'm now wishing I bought the double handle one as it sits on it's own because it has a flat bottom if that makes sense?


----------



## DizzyLizzy

wow that red gucci bag is geoooorrrgeouusssss .... I absolutely LOVE IT!!! sigh! I wish i could get my hands on more gucci bags!!! *drools* ... everyone has such wonderful collection ... i wonder if my collection would ever be as great!


----------



## gingarita

this is a small collection mostly all were bought back in 80's and one in the 70's (doctor bag) the first one BLACK was from 2001 bought on rodeo drive on sale
would love to get rid of all of them and get NEW ONES!
will check this forum to find the right new baby!










these two need repair they are old but i still love em


----------



## queen.asli

gingarita said:


> this is a small collection mostly all were bought back in 80's and one in the 70's (doctor bag) the first one BLACK was from 2001 bought on rodeo drive on sale
> would love to get rid of all of them and get NEW ONES!
> will check this forum to find the right new baby!



great bag.


----------



## kh9079

love them all thanks!


----------



## Karenada

Plz *gingarita* ur collection si beuatfuil and i would love to have every piece dont get rid.


----------



## gingarita

queen.asli said:


> great bag.


will check this forum to find the right new baby!







great bag. 
__________________


thanks so much this was the one i got SOOO many years ago and took it as carry on when travelling but really didn't wear it a lot...HOWEVER as you might be able to see in pic the leather is worn in places .....WHERE do you get it fixed or is it fixable????? help! thanks so much!


----------



## Julie_in_MT

Here are my two vintage Gucci Kelly's from the early sixties.


----------



## queen.asli

Julie_in_MT said:


> Here are my two vintage Gucci Kelly's from the early sixties.



oh, both bags are very


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

My queen hobo.. more to come!


----------



## Julie_in_MT

queen.asli said:


> oh, both bags are very


 


Thank you so much!!!!!!


Julie in Montana


----------



## law1005

Cute queen hobo!


----------



## tabbi

my Gucci babies =)


----------



## queen.asli

tabbi said:


> my Gucci babies =)



nice all round collection  - not as mine - all in black ush:


----------



## emald37

tabbi said:


> my Gucci babies =)



The shoes with the light pink horsebit and leather trim is so cute! I've not seen that one before!


----------



## gucci lover

very nice tabbi


----------



## mzleah

tabbi you have such a cute collection!!! I love it!


----------



## tabbi

thank you thank you so much! 

*emald37*: i bought them early january last year, but the designs we have here in our country are usually late. so I assume they might be from the season before? i don't really remember.


----------



## brandnameaddict

*Please u tell me the name of this GUCCI BAG ?* 


I bought it 3 years ago from thailand shop around 1900 $ 
( 59000 bahts/ 30 ) serial no : 145845486128

so i just remember shorten name are pvc luggage . Yesterday my friend would like to buy this bag SAME AS me but i didn't remember the full-name and then she can't order from Italy 

THERE FORE PLEASE U TELL ME THE FULL NAME OF THIS BAG , ,and if possible please u tell me dollar rate for me that would be appreciated.

Thank you for advance *


----------



## brandnameaddict

*please u tell me name of this GUCCI BAG ?* 
I bought it 3 years ago from thailand shop around 1900 $ and this time i guess it up to 2300 $ ( 30 baht = 1 $  )

serial no : 145845486128

so i just remember shorten name are pvc luggage . Yesterday my friend would like to buy this bag SAME AS me but i didn't remember the full-name and then she can't order from Italy 

THERE FORE PLEASE U TELL ME THE  NAME OF THIS BAG , ,and if possible please u tell me dollar rate for me if  buy it from italy that would be appreciated.

Thank you for advance *


----------



## brandnameaddict

Again , how can i remove leather's smell out of this bag coz i really headache when i used it and then i 'm  not frequently often be used . I 'm really shy when i carried it to  air condition room  coz it have a lot of smell..


----------



## peach6

My Vintage Gucci's


----------



## queen.asli

peach6 said:


> My Vintage Gucci's



oh, what nice bags


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Here's my vintage collection


----------



## ileex3

what countries do they sell the pink gucci?  i remember seeing it in local shops in hong kong... but i never went inside the gucci store when i was there =(  i never see anyone with pink gucci in new york....


----------



## Azumie

My tiny collection


----------



## queen.asli




----------



## mzleah

great collection *azumie*!!! I would love to add that bag with the bamboo handle in my collection (if i could find one )  I love the new britt hobo too!


----------



## mssmelanie

That is not tiny!  I love your bags!  Especially the white leather with the hardware


----------



## gucci lover

Azumie - great collection!  i  your bamboo hobo


----------



## spajunky

oops wrong thread


----------



## spajunky

queen.asli said:


> Britt is my new bag
> I must like black bags ush:


 

Love your collection!!  I, too, love black bags - it goes with absolutely everything.


----------



## queen.asli

thank you *spajunky 
*


----------



## Azumie

Thanks everyone! I love all of them


----------



## d4l4

Here's my Gucci collection:
*85th Anniversary Limited Edition ~ Large Boston Bag ~ Rusty Guccissima leather*
*Princy Large Top Handle Tote ~ Chocolate Guccissima leather*
*Medium Hobo ~ Forest Guccissima leather *
*French Flap Wallet ~ Forest Guccissima leather*


----------



## queen.asli

*d4l4 - *Love your collection - the green bag and wallet is  so  nice  together.


----------



## emald37

Great collection *d4l4*, I love Guccissima and the green color is gorgeous!


----------



## gucci lover

Wow, nice collection D4l4.  Lovin' all the guccissima!!


----------



## d4l4

*queen.asli*, *emald37*, and *gucci lover*: 
Thanks so much for all your kind words. 
This is my first post in the Gucci forum and I feel welcome and at home already!


----------



## mzleah

love your collection d4l4...very colorful and elegant.  Welcome to Gucci!


----------



## Catbaglover

I love your bag collection, too D414!  I'm especially fond of your green Guccissima pieces!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## d4l4

*mzleah* and *catbaglover*:
I'm glad to know that you share the love for my little collection, thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

I only have a small Gucci collection, but I these are my very favourite piceces...I want to get the GG Fabric Messenger bag in black next (the one with the perforations on the bottom)!  But I've been banned by DH until Xmas 2010 coz we've just bought a new house. I'll just have to see if I can get around him sooner. 

Gucci Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag
Gucci Eclipse Large Tote
Gucci Abbey Medium Shoulder Bag
Gucci Charmy Card Wallet
Gucci Cosmetic Bag


----------



## accio sacculus

And a couple more misc items:


----------



## emald37

Nice collection *wentworthsgal*! Love the pelham!


----------



## mzleah

you all have such great tastes!!! great collection *wentworthsgal*!!! I especially love the pelham and the abbey shoulder bag... I know exactly how it is with the house and stuff...Don't worry time flies, next thing you know it's DEC 2010 and SHOPPING TIME again!


----------



## accio sacculus

emald37 said:


> Nice collection *wentworthsgal*! Love the pelham!


 


mzleah said:


> you all have such great tastes!!! great collection *wentworthsgal*!!! I especially love the pelham and the abbey shoulder bag... I know exactly how it is with the house and stuff...Don't worry time flies, next thing you know it's DEC 2010 and SHOPPING TIME again!


 
Thanks, emald37 & mzleah!  The Pelham and Abbey shoulder bags are really similar in style, but I just love that look! I actually bought the Abbey first coz I thought the Pelham was too expensive...and then I ended up getting the Pelham anyway coz it haunted me in my sleep!   It's was my unicorn - but I finally got it for myself as a late Xmas gift!    I'm so bad...I just got my first Fendi Spy bag, just a month after I got the Pelham...and now I'm looking for my next bag already...no wonder my DH has cut me off!  HOUSE, HOUSE, HOUSE...I just have to keep remembering that!


----------



## gucci lover

wentworthsgal, your collection is so nice and very classic!  But OMGGGGGGGGG, banned till 2010?  wow!!  I have to give you some kudos for holding out that long.  You're a good wifey!!   Congratulations on the house, I would give up purses too for another new house.. hehe


----------



## .pursefiend.

1. blue Medium Guccissima Boston Handbag2. belt bag
3. makeup bag
4. Studded BLONDIE 
5. 5 pairs of sunglasses

oh and 6. my OLD sneakers that i now work in, lol
and my hat is still waitlisted


----------



## gucci lover

Oooooooooo *.pursefiend*. i love your collection!!!  I really really really adore your studded blondie and your sunnies are sooo freaggin nice!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i sell sunglasses part time. so i never see my money...just sunglasses lol


----------



## mzleah

wow your collection is great!! that blue guccissima is TDF  not to mention your sunglasses!!! you've inspired me to finally get those sunnies at Gucci that i've been trying on for the past 4 times i've been at the mall.


----------



## mssmelanie

Wasn't this thread a sticky?  Or am I wrong?


----------



## .pursefiend.

mzleah said:


> wow your collection is great!! that blue guccissima is TDF  not to mention your sunglasses!!! you've inspired me to finally get those sunnies at Gucci that i've been trying on for the past 4 times i've been at the mall.




thank you! i love gucci sunglasses. i think they are the best we have...well next to the new jimmy choo's


----------



## pink angel

The logos cannot be seen clearly in this pic





Family portrait


----------



## newmom

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## ileex3

my first bag was the little tote   but i dont like it anymore because its too small.
then i got the diaper bag for school, but it started to hurt my shoulders when i carried heavy books.
and then the small messenger which fits perfect for notebooks.







and this is my new small spring/summer collapsible duffle bag.   its so pretty... but so cheap.. meaning the material..

hopefully i can get a leather gucci someday, but those are expensive :s


----------



## mssmelanie

Oooh.. I like the pink one especially!  Bummer about the cheap material though.. I was contemplating getting this down the road.   I just love those straps!


----------



## gucci lover

ileex3, you have a lvely collection.  I totally agree with msmelanie, i really like your duffel bag as well.  Enjoy... it's sooo cute!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my Gucci collection (so far ). 

I've got a *black Signoria Large Dome Bowler*, plus an older *red D ring tote* that I acquired with the help of a lovely tPFer.


----------



## queen.asli

two very nice bags


----------



## Charmed05

Cute bag! I don't see any on the website?


----------



## gucci lover

So lvely Cosmo.  the signoria is TDF, excellent bags!!!



Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's my Gucci collection (so far ).
> 
> I've got a *black Signoria Large Dome Bowler*, plus an older *red D ring tote* that I acquired with the help of a lovely tPFer.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gucci lover said:


> So lvely Cosmo. the signoria is TDF, excellent bags!!!


 
Thanks *gucci lover* and *queen.asli*!


----------



## mzleah

*cosmo*....I love your signoria dome bowler!!! It looks so classy and elegant!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mzleah said:


> *cosmo*....I love your signoria dome bowler!!! It looks so classy and elegant!


 
Thanks *mzleah*, that's a very nice compliment!


----------



## baglady2603

i love your bamboo hobo!


----------



## baglady2603

wentworthsgal said:


> I only have a small Gucci collection, but I these are my very favourite piceces...I want to get the GG Fabric Messenger bag in black next (the one with the perforations on the bottom)!  But I've been banned by DH until Xmas 2010 coz we've just bought a new house. I'll just have to see if I can get around him sooner.
> 
> Gucci Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag
> Gucci Eclipse Large Tote
> Gucci Abbey Medium Shoulder Bag
> Gucci Charmy Card Wallet
> Gucci Cosmetic Bag


 
I meant i love this bamboo hobo that you have!! What a beauty!


----------



## ileex3

Charmed05 said:


> Cute bag! I don't see any on the website?




lol it was on the gucci website.. i actually ordered it from there.. i dont know why its not on there anymore =[....


----------



## Charmed05

oh, i was just whining. I hate it when I see a bag i like and then can't find it online. The closest gucci boutique is 5 hours away.


----------



## queen.chow

wentworthsgal said:


> And a couple more misc items:


 

i love all your bags! so jealous


----------



## queen.chow

wentworthsgal said:


> I only have a small Gucci collection, but I these are my very favourite piceces...I want to get the GG Fabric Messenger bag in black next (the one with the perforations on the bottom)!  But I've been banned by DH until Xmas 2010 coz we've just bought a new house. I'll just have to see if I can get around him sooner.
> 
> Gucci Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag
> Gucci Eclipse Large Tote
> Gucci Abbey Medium Shoulder Bag
> Gucci Charmy Card Wallet
> Gucci Cosmetic Bag


 



oops i meant these ones hehe


----------



## shyne1025

MIne is a joy medium tote bag in beige/ebony GG.. got it at gucci.com..ill post the pics later.. anybody else have the same bag as i do? 

I am also on waitlist for the new britt medium hobo..


----------



## binwin

deleted


----------



## pursecrzy

Here's my Gucci collection:
L to R: 
Red Leather ______ (don't know the name of this bag)
Yellow Ostrich Jackie O (?)
Caramel Crocodile _____ (Don't know the name of this bag)
Purple Snakeskin Bardot (posted previously in this thread)


----------



## gucci lover

pursecrzy, what a lovely and diverse collection you have.  the colors are amazing  thanks for sharing.


----------



## binwin

here's my 'lil collection that i'm oh so proud of. more to come...!


----------



## mzleah

nice collection *pursecrzy*! I love the caramel croc purse!!! 

*binwin* your collection is great!!! I really want a horsebit clutch . I've got to include that in my collection.


----------



## ileex3

binwin said:


> here's my 'lil collection that i'm oh so proud of. more to come...!




oh soo cool!!! the orange bag is so pretty!!!


----------



## miss gucci

omg what a lovelly collection all u have..
i need to find some time make a pictures of mine post pictures...


----------



## cherylpaige

i love gucci...they have the best shoulder bags


----------



## miss gucci

^^
gucci have best everything.lol


----------



## echo928




----------



## echo928

Sorry, I guess my last link didn't work huh?  I'm pretty new to this site, and I'm also new to gucci   and I love it! . Here's the bag I got at the end of January.  and I'm planning to buy another one later this year, maybe in July/Aug.  I'm definitely saving up for that!   Does anyone know when the fall/winter selection will be out?  I'm starting to love this one :
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/spring-summer-08/handbags/#0-160401-189833FFPIG9693

I got to try it on at NM the other day too.  I hope it'll still be around by the time I'm ready for it  .


----------



## gucci fan

binwin said:


> here's my 'lil collection that i'm oh so proud of. more to come...!


Love your collection!


----------



## gucci fan

Azumie said:


> My tiny collection


Love the one with the bamboo handle!


----------



## Charmed05

Echo, I Really like your abbey! Looks great on you. I've been thinking about that one or the pelham.


----------



## miss gucci

echo:great bag u have...


----------



## sinny

My first gucci

gucci fan: u have a great collection. I love esp that one front left


----------



## Souzie

/\ /\ I believe that's the charmy boston bag.  I can't remember what season it's from, but it retailed for 680


----------



## sinny

xsouzie said:


> /\ /\ I believe that's the charmy boston bag.  I can't remember what season it's from, but it retailed for 680



Thx u so much xsouzie It helps alot


----------



## Charmed05

Your charmy is really pretty, *sinny.* Does it hold a lot?


----------



## sinny

Charmed05 said:


> Your charmy is really pretty, *sinny.* Does it hold a lot?



Thx Charmed05. Unfortunately this purse cant hold many things. If u have a wallet, cellphone and some makeup, it feel already to much in this. But I love my purse


----------



## amnA-

My First Gucci! I love this bag it shows luxury class and the leather is fantastic


----------



## miss gucci

^^looks absolutely gorgeous ....


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Here's my one and only Gucci, with accessories.  I purchased this bag about 22 years ago so I guess it's now "Vintage"!


----------



## newmom

CrazyforBags - such a lovely matching set, looks in amazing condition. Love the contrast between the white monogram and the khaki leather!!


----------



## newmom

amnA- said:


> My First Gucci! I love this bag it shows luxury class and the leather is fantastic


 
Love the Guccissima leather in this colour


----------



## amnA-

^ thnk u - i agree completely!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

newmom said:


> CrazyforBags - such a lovely matching set, looks in amazing condition. Love the contrast between the white monogram and the khaki leather!!


Thanks.  I've always loved the contrast too.  I love the bag when I received 20+ years ago and still love it today.


----------



## queen.asli

Crazy for Bags said:


> Thanks.  I've always loved the contrast too.  I love the bag when I received 20+ years ago and still love it today.



Yes I understand you - your collection are very nice


----------



## newmom

Here's what I have so far


----------



## mzleah

great collection *newmom*!!! love your abbeys and your peggy


----------



## queen.asli

newmom - nice collection


----------



## newmom

Thanks mzleah and queen!


----------



## monablu

here is my small gucci collection, although the first buy was way back in the 80's and the most recent this past week, not bad for a 20 year span


----------



## amnA-

nice collection love the gold trim bag.. yumm


----------



## ItalianFashion

My little collection. I hope to add more britts and blondies


----------



## queen.asli

:coolpics:  nice collection !!


----------



## newmom

ItalianFashion said:


> My little collection. I hope to add more britts and blondies


 
Love your wallets, and your Blondies of course!!


----------



## mssmelanie

Love your collection!  All those Britt and Blondies!  I love that GG Hardware.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thank You guys!  I love the GG hardware Guccis so much.  Just added some Grease GG shoes to my collection.


----------



## krazy4bags

!


----------



## krazy4bags

*Here's my collection so far...The Positano is definitely my favorite and I got it for only $750!  I'm hoping my next Gucci will be a Guccissima!*


----------



## queen.asli

krazy4bags said:


> *Here's my collection so far...The Positano is definitely my favorite and I got it for only $750!  I'm hoping my next Gucci will be a Guccissima!*



I would love to see some big pic of your collection


----------



## krazy4bags

queen.asli said:


> I would love to see some big pic of your collection



Did the picture show up very small?


----------



## queen.asli

krazy4bags said:


> Did the picture show up very small?


----------



## krazy4bags

*I guess the last picture that I posted didn't work    but here's the new one, hope it works this time! I'm hoping the next new Gucci family member will be a Guccissima! *


----------



## queen.asli

krazy4bags said:


> *I guess the last picture that I posted didn't work    but here's the new one, hope it works this time! I'm hoping the next new Gucci family member will be a Guccissima!*



thank you for big pic of a nice collection


----------



## gucci lover

Great collection everyone!!  I love looking at everyone's pics.  Keep them coming!!!


----------



## shorty0527

krazy4bags said:


> *Here's my collection so far...The Positano is definitely my favorite and I got it for only $750!  I'm hoping my next Gucci will be a Guccissima!*


 
can i ask how you got the positano for 750???? JEALOUS MUCH!!!


----------



## krazy4bags

shorty0527 said:


> can i ask how you got the positano for 750???? JEALOUS MUCH!!!



I was veeeeeeery lucky!! I got it during last November's semi annual sale! Another thing is I have an excellent SA in Hawaii (I live in Seattle) who would go above and beyond and try to get any bags that I want. He's the best SA ever!!


----------



## baybeesuga

krazy4bags said:


> *I guess the last picture that I posted didn't work  but here's the new one, hope it works this time! I'm hoping the next new Gucci family member will be a Guccissima! *


 
i love every piece in your collection!  can i ask what season was that baby blue handle tote and the gold abbey


----------



## krazy4bags

baybeesuga said:


> i love every piece in your collection!  can i ask what season was that baby blue handle tote and the gold abbey


 
Thank you baybeesuga!
The gold abbey is Spring/Summer 2007 collection and it is a Hawaii Exclusive (there's a gold tag inside the bag that says "Hawaii Exclusive", I love this bag). I got the baby blue tote in November 06 in the Bahamas and they told me it just came out, so I'm guessing it's the Spring/Summer 2007 collection as well??


----------



## luxurina

superstar said:


> your bags!


I'm in love with the black one..what is it called?


----------



## luxurina

i love the white ne..what is it called?


----------



## vanbruntsa

My only Gucci's so far...but I plan to add more 

A medium horsebit hobo in all black leather and an ivory wallet/clutch in all leather.


----------



## krazy4bags

vanbruntsa said:


> My only Gucci's so far...but I plan to add more
> 
> A medium horsebit hobo in all black leather and an ivory wallet/clutch in all leather.



 your clutch!


----------



## vanbruntsa

krazy4bags said:


> your clutch!


 
thanks and i got it for a steal!


----------



## farakhan80

My Gucci collection, My fave is the Clucth, its so fab and im hoping to get matching shoes & wallet with the Choc Guccisimma


----------



## MichelleShops

OMG, your clutch is AMAZING!!  It's absolutely stunning.  Beautiful collection!


----------



## farakhan80

MichelleShops said:


> OMG, your clutch is AMAZING!! It's absolutely stunning. Beautiful collection!


 
Thank you, it truely is beautiful, i dont think the pics do it justice!! Its snake skin and worth every penny!!!


----------



## krazy4bags

farakhan80 said:


> My Gucci collection, My fave is the Clucth, its so fab and im hoping to get matching shoes & wallet with the Choc Guccisimma



The chocolate Guccissima is gorgeous!! I've heard sooo many good things about the Guccissima leather...gotta invest in one!


----------



## krazy4bags

vanbruntsa said:


> thanks and i got it for a steal!



Really?? where did you get it from? and how much if you don't mind me asking


----------



## vanbruntsa

krazy4bags said:


> Really?? where did you get it from? and how much if you don't mind me asking


 
from the outlet mall in san marcos texas for $289


----------



## krazy4bags

OMG that is a steal!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## vastare

vanbruntsa said:


> from the outlet mall in san marcos texas for $289


 

I love your clutch. When did you buy it and do you think your outlet have any more of them. Please let me know ASAP. I am dying to get my hands on one too. If you can give me the phone number of a SA there would love you for it. Pleaseeeeee reply fast.


----------



## b00mbaka

Here's my Gucci collection so far: 

Charcoal Grey monogram belt with gold buckle (from filene's basement)
Pink/Goldish snake skin pumps (from Marshall's)
Silver guccisma bursa abbey (from outlet)
Brown monogram zip top princy (from last winter's sale)
Black monogram rubber rainboots (from last winter's sale) 
Red leather trim cosmetic pouch (from bluefly)
I think I'm allergic to retail prices!


----------



## krazy4bags

b00mbaka said:


> Here's my Gucci collection so far:
> 
> Charcoal Grey monogram belt with gold buckle (from filene's basement)
> Pink/Goldish snake skin pumps (from Marshall's)
> Silver guccisma bursa abbey (from outlet)
> Brown monogram zip top princy (from last winter's sale)
> Black monogram rubber rainboots (from last winter's sale)
> Red leather trim cosmetic pouch (from bluefly)
> I think I'm allergic to retail prices!



 your cosmetic pouch and the pink pumps!!


----------



## vanbruntsa

vastare said:


> I love your clutch. When did you buy it and do you think your outlet have any more of them. Please let me know ASAP. I am dying to get my hands on one too. If you can give me the phone number of a SA there would love you for it. Pleaseeeeee reply fast.


 
512-392-9130

Ask for Marissa or Victor  

Oh, there were only 2 left when I bought it on Saturday and I think someone else got the other


----------



## gucci lover

farakhan80 said:


> My Gucci collection, My fave is the Clucth, its so fab and im hoping to get matching shoes & wallet with the Choc Guccisimma


 
What a lvely collection.  My fav is the clutch as well.  Absolutely gorgeous 




b00mbaka said:


> Here's my Gucci collection so far:
> 
> Charcoal Grey monogram belt with gold buckle (from filene's basement)
> Pink/Goldish snake skin pumps (from Marshall's)
> Silver guccisma bursa abbey (from outlet)
> Brown monogram zip top princy (from last winter's sale)
> Black monogram rubber rainboots (from last winter's sale)
> Red leather trim cosmetic pouch (from bluefly)
> I think I'm allergic to retail prices!


 
Awesome collection!!!  I just  your new silver guccissima abbey


----------



## b00mbaka

krazy4bags said:


> your cosmetic pouch and the pink pumps!!


 


gucci lover said:


> Awesome collection!!! I just  your new silver guccissima abbey


 
Thanks! I really have to thank you gals here for all the deals I've caught on these!


----------



## queen.asli

farakhan80 said:


> My Gucci collection, My fave is the Clucth, its so fab and im hoping to get matching shoes & wallet with the Choc Guccisimma



very, very nice collection -  your clutch is AMAZING!!


----------



## vastare

vanbruntsa said:


> 512-392-9130
> 
> Ask for Marissa or Victor
> 
> Oh, there were only 2 left when I bought it on Saturday and I think someone else got the other


 
Thanks so much but I called and they were all gone. I am so dissapointed! You are truly lucky to own such a beauty. Thanks again.


----------



## vanbruntsa

vastare said:


> Thanks so much but I called and they were all gone. I am so dissapointed! You are truly lucky to own such a beauty. Thanks again.


 
Aww...darn 

Maybe one will pop up on ebay? I swear it was dumb luck for me....bc I am never lucky


----------



## cinderella388

I'm new to Gucci and this is my one and only so far.  Just bought her today!


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i  the D ring line!  Congrats!!!


----------



## queen.asli

cinderella388 said:


> I'm new to Gucci and this is my one and only so far.  Just bought her today!



Congraits with your first bag - but i don´t think it would bee your last gucci :shame:


----------



## mssmelanie

That bag is so pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## cinderella388

oh you know it!  i'm already on the website looking to see which will be my next purchase!  hahaha


----------



## GGLOVER33

I really like your bag *cinderella388.* I love the color combo of the brown and white.


----------



## tiny_but_feisty

queen.asli said:


> Britt is my new bag
> I must like black bags ush:



Ive been looking for a versatile gucci and i think im stuck on black as well. however im torn between the two in your last picture...the very left and very right. 

which ones your favorite out of the two? im torn \(


----------



## ileex3

b00mbaka said:


> Here's my Gucci collection so far:
> 
> Charcoal Grey monogram belt with gold buckle (from filene's basement)
> Pink/Goldish snake skin pumps (from Marshall's)
> Silver guccisma bursa abbey (from outlet)
> Brown monogram zip top princy (from last winter's sale)
> Black monogram rubber rainboots (from last winter's sale)
> Red leather trim cosmetic pouch (from bluefly)
> I think I'm allergic to retail prices!



nice collection!! you know how to shop... lol
omg i wanted to get the Silver guccisma bursa abbey (from outlet)   BUT IT WAS ALL GONE WHEN I WENT!!!:cry:


----------



## LovePink

this is my collection, I'm eying the Hysteria Guccissima chocolate, Crytal clutch , and maybe Silver Guccissima Pelham


----------



## LovePink

LovePink said:


> this is my collection, I'm eying the Hysteria Guccissima chocolate, Crytal clutch , and maybe Silver Guccissima Pelham


 
oh no, i can not attach it...why??? I'm "inserted image" click on my album at photobucket...but can not view...Hmmm
 OK....so please to view at my album
http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01302.jpg


----------



## ijmoran

I finally got a chance to take a picture of my tiny, but growing Gucci collection.  I started collecting Gucci this year but I think I am trying to make progress and acquiring some good pieces.  I am on the quest for a white blondie Gucci.  I hope you fellow TPF'rs will help me get my hands on one.


----------



## gucci lover

*LovePink* & *ijmoran* - EXCELLENT EXCELLENT collection.  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ijmoran

LovePink said:


> oh no, i can not attach it...why??? I'm "inserted image" click on my album at photobucket...but can not view...Hmmm
> OK....so please to view at my album
> http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01302.jpg



I love your horsebit hobos.  You have a fab collection!


----------



## krazy4bags

ijmoran said:


> I finally got a chance to take a picture of my tiny, but growing Gucci collection.  I started collecting Gucci this year but I think I am trying to make progress and acquiring some good pieces.  I am on the quest for a white blondie Gucci.  I hope you fellow TPF'rs will help me get my hands on one.



 your chocolate zipper pouch!  that color!!


----------



## manish&gw

ijmoran, you hv such great collection...


----------



## queen.asli

tiny_but_feisty said:


> Ive been looking for a versatile gucci and i think im stuck on black as well. however im torn between the two in your last picture...the very left and very right.
> 
> which ones your favorite out of the two? im torn \(



I don´t rely  know  if  it the 1. pic with all bags  ore 2. pic with only two bags   :shame:


----------



## GGLOVER33

*queen.asli* I love your collection. Especially the black Pelham. Ive been thinking about getting one for a while now. I just havent been able to bring my self to pay the $1580 + tax (8.50% where I live) yet. I usually try to keep my bag purchases under $1200. I know its part of the classic collection, but has anyone ever seen one on sale?


----------



## gucci lover

^^GGLOVER - it's part of the gucci sale!!  40% off


----------



## GGLOVER33

gucci lover said:


> ^^GGLOVER - it's part of the gucci sale!! 40% off


 
OMG, are you serious. Thanks so much for the info. I'm talking about the black monogram Pelham. Is that the one thats on sale? Can I ask where you saw it on sale?


----------



## gucci lover

OMG, i don't know what i was typing or reading!  I thought you typed the britt ush:ush:ush: I'm sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## xpurseloverx

great collections everyone3


----------



## makeupmama

my designer bag addiction started with gucci. here's my humble but well-loved collection.


----------



## mssmelanie

Very Nice!  I lespecially ove all the horsebit!


----------



## mzleah

love your collection *makeupmama*!!! I'm in-love with your medium horsebit hobo and your horsebit clutch!


----------



## gucci fan

LovePink said:


> oh no, i can not attach it...why??? I'm "inserted image" click on my album at photobucket...but can not view...Hmmm
> OK....so please to view at my album
> http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01302.jpg


Awesome horsbit!  I've never seen the cream and brown with the bamboo handle.  Beautiful.


----------



## alfiebach

LovePink said:


> oh no, i can not attach it...why??? I'm "inserted image" click on my album at photobucket...but can not view...Hmmm
> OK....so please to view at my album
> http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk284/lovepinkninja/bagnbling/?action=view&current=DSC01302.jpg


love your collection, my fav is the indy  alfie luck lady


----------



## royalhyness

*HERE IS MY COLLECTION THUS FAR
Have tried to choose different & versatile pieces in colors,fabric,weight & size 

*

*first & second picture is my very first Gucci...the "Royal"...this was a birthday 07 gift from my husband... such a sweetie
*
*third picture is medium chain horsebit hobo in black GG canvas... so handsome....is not a gucci wallet & please ignore the laundered socks in the corner of the photo,
*
*fourth picture is the lovely medium shoulder "Abbey" with gunmetal trim in sand GG  canvas... love her*
*fifth picture Mr chain horsebit hobo with his little sister Abbey... mr chain horsebit looks like he's had a little to drink
*
*possibly something in guccissma leather, maybe brown, maybe large horsebit hobo????  WILL SEE*
SORRY THE PICTURES ARE SEPERATE, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF ONE. I WILL HAVE TO TRY TO GET A FAMILY PORTRAIT DONE SOON

​


----------



## queen.asli

*royalhyness* thanks for pic of your collection of nice bags - I love your wallet


----------



## Jannilicious83

Me & My Gucci Joy Boston Bag.


----------



## candy2100

*Jannilicious83*

*  You look gorgeous!!!  Such a pretty bag, and that headwrap is super stylish *


----------



## gucci lover

That is such a cute pic jannilicious  i  the joy bag!


----------



## Jannilicious83

Thanks you Candy 2001 and Gucci Lover


----------



## luxurina

farakhan80 said:


> My Gucci collection, My fave is the Clucth, its so fab and im hoping to get matching shoes & wallet with the Choc Guccisimma


I love your entire collection, but I must agree, the clutch is tdf


----------



## Expy00

Here are a few photos of my new Gucci items, which were purchaed last week at 60% off the orig. retail price... hobo from Saks and shoes from Gucci pre-sale: 


_*Wave hobo (large) with dark brown leather trim *_













_*Pelham sandals*_







_*Matching GG pumps*_


----------



## mssmelanie

Expy! ~ You really made out well with that sale!  Love all your new goodies!


----------



## Expy00

Thanks, Melanie. I wasn't planning on getting both pair of shoes but that 60% off was quite the incentive to do so.


----------



## GGLOVER33

Hi *Expy00*. I love all of your sales items. Can you tell me it the Pelham sandals run true to size? I'm thinking about getting a pair after seeing yours.


----------



## Expy00

GGLOVER33 said:


> Hi *Expy00*. I love all of your sales items. Can you tell me it the Pelham sandals run true to size? I'm thinking about getting a pair after seeing yours.


 

Thank you, GGLOVER33. I found that both the Pelham sandals and GG pumps were running a bit big/wide. I normally wear a size 37 1/2 in Gucci shoes but I purchased a size 36 1/2 in both the Pelham sandals and GG pumps this time around. To be quite honest, I probably could have even squeezed into a size 36 in both the sandals and pumps but they would have been a little too tight for me in the toe area.


----------



## GGLOVER33

^^ Thanks for the info. I just went to Gucci.com to order them. I figured since they were showing up they must be available, but when I went to select a size, they were all grayed out. I guess there sold out .


----------



## Expy00

GGLOVER33 said:


> ^^ Thanks for the info. I just went to Gucci.com to order them. I figured since they were showing up they must be available, but when I went to select a size, they were all grayed out. I guess there sold out .


 
Yes, the Pelham sandals were sold out online since last week. I would recommend calling your local Gucci store to see if they can track down the sandals for you. The sandals are available in both the white and dark brown leather and are currently on sale for $189 USD. There is also a high heeled Pelham sandal but the heel is about 4 - 4.5 inches in height and I was teetering and tottering on them when I tried those sandals on at my Gucci store this afternoon.


----------



## pinaygucci

Hi Expy00! im just new here and just wondering which SAKS store did you buy your Wave with 60% off?


----------



## Expy00

Hi pinaygucci. Welcome to TPF. I purchased my Wave hobo at the Saks store in San Francisco. However, as of last Thurs./Fri., they only had a few of the hobos left in stock in the US. Also, Saks only carried the hobo with the dark brown leather trim. Neiman Marcus also carries the Wave hobo but it's priced at about $70 for than the sale price at both Saks and Gucci.


----------



## pinaygucci

Thanks Expy! i guess im gonna have to start calling stores tomorrow...


----------



## Expy00

You're welcome, pinaygucci. Here's hoping that you're able to track down the Pelham sandals.


----------



## TnC

wow Expy00, i'm so jealous of you cause you always get good deals when it comes to matching pumps with the bags. i need to see your whole collection altogether, all brands. i'm curious to see how many bags and matching pumps you got. i love those gucci ones and especially the legacy stripes you got too.


----------



## Expy00

TnC said:


> wow Expy00, i'm so jealous of you cause you always get good deals when it comes to matching pumps with the bags. i need to see your whole collection altogether, all brands. i'm curious to see how many bags and matching pumps you got. i love those gucci ones and especially the legacy stripes you got too.


 

Thank you for the compliments on my recent acquisitions, TnC. I'm now on a major shopping ban as my recent purchases have put a bit of a dent into my budget/savings. Thank goodness that Coach, Macy's, and Gucci have special sales events as that certainly helps; added savings. I just wish that LV would go on sale but alas, that's what helps the brand retain it's value. The majority of my matching (shoes/hand bag) sets are Coach, followed by LV, with just a few matching sets for my Gucci and Chanel items. I decided a few years ago that I wanted shoes to match my hand bags and it's now become a little obesssion or passion of mine. I've got a few photos of my matching sets posted in  the club/collection areas of LV and Chanel here on TPF. I can't remember if I've posted any photos in the club/collection area of Coach though.


----------



## dancer1

Hi All,

I'm primarily a LV girl, but also have a passion for Gucci.

Here is my collection.  Enjoy!

http://public.fotki.com/dancerBK/gucci-collection/


----------



## gucci lover

^^you have an awesome collection *dancer1* - OMG  i  your new metallic flip flops!!!  I've been eyeing those but could never bring myself to buy it.  I know they will look great with your silver guccissima


----------



## ItalianFashion

dancer1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm primarily a LV girl, but also have a passion for Gucci.
> 
> Here is my collection. Enjoy!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/dancerBK/gucci-collection/


 

Oh wow I love the beat sandals and the wallets and the black bag on the far right with the stripe.  Very nice!


----------



## dancer1

gucci lover said:


> ^^you have an awesome collection *dancer1* - OMG  i  your new metallic flip flops!!! I've been eyeing those but could never bring myself to buy it. I know they will look great with your silver guccissima


Thank you Gucci Lover, the wallets and flip flops were new purchases from the pre-sale.

The guccissima was a great acquisition from the outlet.  Can't wait until I hit the beach or vacation.


----------



## dancer1

ItalianFashion said:


> Oh wow I love the beat sandals and the wallets and the black bag on the far right with the stripe. Very nice!


 
Thank you.


----------



## gucci lover

dancer1 said:


> Thank you Gucci Lover, the wallets and flip flops were new purchases from the pre-sale.
> 
> The guccissima was a great acquisition from the outlet. Can't wait until I hit the beach or vacation.


 
I  the metallic guccissima, i purchased the princy tote! Perfect for summer  I posted a pic of it here http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/post-pics-of-your-presale-purchases-304513.html


----------



## xoxomandylyn

I received my very first Guccis today!  I could not be happier.  What an extraordinary maker of handbags.  I'm hooked.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2901670900102428226obwoEI?vhost=good-times


----------



## gucci lover

^^congrats & thanks for sharing


----------



## kimle888

guccime said:


> I received my very first Guccis today! I could not be happier. What an extraordinary maker of handbags. I'm hooked.
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2901670900102428226obwoEI?vhost=good-times


 Nice cute set!!! Congrats!!!! Great choice!!!!


----------



## bella girl1

Here are my first Gucci's that I picked up in the sale. I am forever hooked and can't wait till the one day sale in October and the December sale. I hope the picture comes up right, I'm not that computer literate.


----------



## gucci lover

Wow *bella girl* - you have a great haul!  Good work and at sale prices too!


----------



## bella girl1

Thanks!!!  It's like once I got started I couldn't stop.  I got each one at adifferent location.  I got the Aviatrix on line.  I bought a Sabrina as well for my mom (she was not crazy about it, hopefully it will grow on her like it has on me).  I was camping out at the Gucci on Worth Ave.  Here in West Palm Beach.  I was a mad woman.  I'm banning myself for a while.


----------



## ijmoran

bella girl1 said:


> Here are my first Gucci's that I picked up in the sale. I am forever hooked and can't wait till the one day sale in October and the December sale. I hope the picture comes up right, I'm not that computer literate.



I really like the white britt.  Perfect for summer.


----------



## valval

krazy4bags said:


> *Here's my collection so far...The Positano is definitely my favorite and I got it for only $750!  I'm hoping my next Gucci will be a Guccissima!*



Great collection there!! 
I'm new here but can you tell me the tote with the scarf, what's the name for bag? Which season was it? I believe it has been continued?

Sorry, got lots of questions!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Here's my current collection, mostly accessories  
That scarf is actually a shirt from the cruise 07 collection, there's a picture of it on the runway in my signature


----------



## mssmelanie

Very cute collection!  I love the top too!


----------



## Senbei

valval said:


> Great collection there!!
> I'm new here but can you tell me the tote with the scarf, what's the name for bag? Which season was it? I believe it has been continued?
> 
> Sorry, got lots of questions!



It is the Positano.


----------



## cou cou

Here is my collection.


----------



## krazy4bags

Thanks!! Yup Senbei was right, it's the Positano and unfortunately this bag is discontinued. I got it during last year's sale.




valval said:


> Great collection there!!
> I'm new here but can you tell me the tote with the scarf, what's the name for bag? Which season was it? I believe it has been continued?
> 
> Sorry, got lots of questions!


----------



## jenny8283

I love your collection it's so classy.  I'm such a fanatic of white


----------



## Purses

gucci whore said:


> here's 1/2 of my gucci fam


 
The first one you have on the left, the large bag with green handle....I think I've seen that bag everywhere on campus.  I was surprised how many girls bought this as a school bag.

Can you see that one being used as a school bag and can it fit one text book and a macbook?


----------



## amyjo0428

Right now my only Gucci handbag is the back signature Abbey tote with the 2 front snap pockets.  However I have the Gucci Twirl watch as well as a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## Purses

All these bags are beautiful!


----------



## shyne1025

my small collection..


----------



## fendifemale

Very nice Shyne!


----------



## Lady_Exclusive




----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Can't see the pic


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

Sorry! this is my first time trying to get my pictures up.. I'm having a little problem but i will get it LOL Let's hope


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

Ok, I think I have it! Here they are my little collection


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

Sorry So big I'm still learning Don't be mad at me people


----------



## gucci lover

*Lady_Exclusive* - Very nice collection!!!  I like everything you have.  We have very similiar taste in bags.  The clutches are to die for!!  Thanks for sharing.  

Don't worry about the pics being so big.  Next time, just press enter in between pictures, so that way they don't expand to the right.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

LOVE your collection *Lady_Exclusive*!
Those clutches are my favorites!


----------



## queen.asli

*Lady_Exclusive - *I realy love every one of you leather bags,  but the small one with the britt gg´s   I need this in my colletion


----------



## xoxomandylyn

^ Mmmmmmm I want a horsebit clutch SO BADLY!  That's gorgeous!


----------



## amythest

how do you post the pics.?


----------



## Raffaluv

My Gucci  NY Family


----------



## shyne1025

OMG!!


----------



## hlchen

My first Gucci's from my DH:

Abbey Black Guccisima Shoulder Bag, Horsebit Brown hobo, D-ring wallet


----------



## gucci lover

^^very nice *hlchen* - i  black guccissima!  Your bags look really good next to each other


----------



## Raffaluv

shyne1025 said:


> my small collection..


 

Love your collection!!


----------



## chinsumo

I bought this gigantic gucci shawl last week at gucci in Chevy Chase.


----------



## janepurse

Can one anyone show me them wearing their Gucci Belt Bag? I want to buy one but want to see others wear them first  Thank you!


----------



## allisongrayce

roey said:


> This is my only Gucci bag - the large horsebit in tan. Gucci changed the leather in 05 and even though I was disappointed at first (too flat with only a very slight grain), it is fast growing on me. I've stopped being self conscious that people will think it's fake. The sheer size and striking color have quite an impact on people when they see me with it.
> 
> I also have the tortoise colored Gucci sunglasses on order at Saks - used a gift card for a steal of a price!  I hope they look good upon arrival.





Oooo lala that purse is absolutely stunning. I want it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Chinsumo*, your shawl looks so COZY for fall/winter. I am loving everything with grey for fall too!!!! I am so ready for it to turn cold in D.C.!

I recently tracked down an older Gucci that I always wanted: a *green Wave Boston bag*! Green is my favorite color.







And here are my two other Gucci bags, a *black Signoria Large Dome bowler* and a *red D ring tote*...


----------



## gucci lover

*Cosmo*, congrats on your new guccissima.  It's TDF.  I think i already commented on your signoria bowler, 
but i'll say it again....   it's absolutely gorgeous   The black leather on it is so rich and thick.  I think i need one 



*chinsumo* - love the shawl   you'll def have to post a modeling pic.  
I've seen your posts in the wardrobe thread and you have great style


----------



## flipchickmc

I don't believe I've posted my first Gucci bag purchase yet. I got this online at gucci.com during their sale last month. I took this with my camera phone so not a good pic but here it is:  Abbey Large Tote sand/ebony GG fabric with gunmetal leather trim.


----------



## ijmoran

COSMOPOLITAN - your green purse is GORGEOUS!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## Marmotte

Here in Switzerland we love Gucci!
Here are my last purchases:
- Babouska evening bag with chain strap in beige/ebony crystal GG fabric
- Hysteria mid heel pump in beige/ebony crystal GG fabric
- Ranch mid heel mocassin with horsebit and fringe detail in black

Love them!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Marmotte said:


> Here in Switzerland we love Gucci!
> Here are my last purchases:
> - Babouska evening bag with chain strap in beige/ebony crystal GG fabric
> - Hysteria mid heel pump in beige/ebony crystal GG fabric
> - Ranch mid heel mocassin with horsebit and fringe detail in black
> 
> Love them!


 
Ooohh! I LOVE all of these! My favorite is the Babouska evening bag! You wouldn't happen to have any modeling pics would you? I'd love to see what it looks like on


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thank you *gucci lover* and *ijmoran*!


----------



## gucci lover

*marmotte* - love the crystal gg clutch.  Oh i want the hysteria flats, they're just like your pumps but no heel.  So cute!!!


----------



## IheartLV99

ItalianFashion said:


> My little collection. I hope to add more britts and blondies


 
IF - your collection is AWESOME - LUV the Blondie items - esp. that black and pink wallet, you luck lady, you!!!


----------



## rbaby

My modest Gucci collection:
Large Jolicoeur
Abbey
Vintage Speedy
My HG: Snakeskin Tom Ford Dragon


----------



## luckyblonde3295

*rbaby*- that dragon bag is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks *Cosmo*, I'm soOO ready for fall/winter in DC. It needs to be cold, NOW. And, that green guccisima bag is gorgeous. Have you posted your entire collection in _bag showcase_ yet? I bet its really impressive!

*Gucci Lover*, thanks as well. I took a terrible 'modeling' pic of me and the scarf, just for you! (I look fat).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^*Chinsumo*, somehow you manage to look very cool in your shawl even though its 100 freakin degrees in DC! 

I haven't posted in the Bag Showcase yet. Hopefully sometime soon. (But maybe not til after the election?) I don't have the biggest or most extravagant bag collection on tPF, not by a longshot, but I do have a closet full!


----------



## chinsumo

Haha, I'm definitely NOT wearing that, or have worn it out yet. I just took the pic to show you ladies how it looked on. 

If I did, I'd be a pool of Asian water in the street right now.  hahaha.


----------



## gucci lover

*Chinsumo* - thanks so much for the modeling pic.  Fat?  Where?  I don't see any FAT   You look great and i love how you wear it


----------



## queen.asli

rbaby said:


> My modest Gucci collection:
> Large Jolicoeur
> Abbey
> Vintage Speedy
> My HG: Snakeskin Tom Ford Dragon



that Dragon bag


----------



## LVpug

Some of my Gucci's.....


----------



## queen.asli

LVpug said:


> Some of my Gucci's.....



nice collection - with much different bags- not like mine all in black


----------



## LVpug

asli..love your collection..I love black handbags...love colour too!!!


----------



## howardu09

chinsumo said:


> Thanks *Cosmo*, I'm soOO ready for fall/winter in DC. It needs to be cold, NOW. And, that green guccisima bag is gorgeous. Have you posted your entire collection in _bag showcase_ yet? I bet its really impressive!
> 
> *Gucci Lover*, thanks as well. I took a terrible 'modeling' pic of me and the scarf, just for you! (I look fat).




Looks great. And, yes, winter in DC is my favorite!!I've been outlet shopping for Polo sweaters and can't wait to wear them. lol


----------



## howardu09

I have only 1 Gucci tote from the Neiman Marcus sale a few months ago and I love it. It was only $250!!!! 

Its on the very bottom of the photo


----------



## OG_Baby

howardu09 said:


> I have only 1 Gucci tote from the Neiman Marcus sale a few months ago and I love it. It was only $250!!!!
> 
> Its on the very bottom of the photo


 

HowardU, I swear you are so Fabulous!  I can just imagine you strutting down Georgia Ave...all eyes, or perhaps Wisconsin Ave...or even in Georgetown.

I went to AU.  I love looking at your stuff...you have great style!


----------



## howardu09

^^^Thanks so much.. I love all of those places..lol...I love Tenleytown too..the Best Buy there is the best one I've ever been to.


----------



## Elsie87

My Gucci collection:



1. My entire Gucci bag collection.

2. My standard GG canvas collection with matching shoes.

3. My silver canvas collection with matching wallet.

Will post my Gucci shoe collection soon!


----------



## queen.asli

Elsie87 said:


> My Gucci collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My entire Gucci bag collection.
> 
> 2. My standard GG canvas collection with matching shoes.
> 
> 3. My silver canvas collection with matching wallet.
> 
> Will post my Gucci shoe collection soon!



Love how your great collection are matching:okay:


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Elsie87 said:


> My Gucci collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My entire Gucci bag collection.
> 
> 2. My standard GG canvas collection with matching shoes.
> 
> 3. My silver canvas collection with matching wallet.
> 
> Will post my Gucci shoe collection soon!


 
Great collection! Can't wait to see all your shoes!


----------



## howardu09

Elsie87 said:


> My Gucci collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My entire Gucci bag collection.
> 
> 2. My standard GG canvas collection with matching shoes.
> 
> 3. My silver canvas collection with matching wallet.
> 
> Will post my Gucci shoe collection soon!



Love your collection, especially the waist bags.


----------



## howardu09

LVpug said:


> Some of my Gucci's.....



Love them. Very unique pieces.


----------



## jonna888

Raffaluv said:


> My Gucci  NY Family


 
i love your ny gucci family collection


----------



## echo928

Ok... so I think I finally figured this out... 
Here's my small Gucci collection... I'm like waiting and waiting for the jockey hobo to come out this month to add to my collection here... then I'll probably ban myself for awhile =D


----------



## queen.asli

echo928 said:


> Ok... so I think I finally figured this out...
> Here's my small Gucci collection... I'm like waiting and waiting for the jockey hobo to come out this month to add to my collection here... then I'll probably ban myself for awhile =D



two nice bags - congrats !!


----------



## flipchickmc

Sorry for the poor quality - these were taken with my camera phone.

1. My humble collection that I just started in June of this year.
2. Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag
3. Abbey Large Tote Sand with Gunmetal Trim and Matching Flap French Wallet
4. New Britt Black Hobo with matching continental wallet
5. Monogram Makeup Case


----------



## baybeesuga

flipchickmc said:


> Sorry for the poor quality - these were taken with my camera phone.
> 
> 1. My humble collection that I just started in June of this year.
> 2. Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag
> 3. Abbey Large Tote Sand with Gunmetal Trim and Matching Flap French Wallet
> 4. New Britt Black Hobo with matching continental wallet
> 5. Monogram Makeup Case


 
Gorgeous collection


----------



## stanneon

great! nice collection, i like your Abbey Large Tote Sand...


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

New ADDITION to my gucci collection!!!


----------



## LuLuLV

Jinsun said:


> Me and my horsebit



I LOVE this bag and you're wearin' it well!


----------



## aquablueness

cosmo,  i love your leather gucci bags. the green one looks TDF, so glad you tracked it down, and it's meant to be yours!!


----------



## louis fanatic

My Gucci collection are mostly vintage.  And if anyone knows how to deal with interior flaking please help.  Couple of the bamboo interior is cracking and a bit sticky. when you put your hand over it then it starts to flake off or if I put my wallet in the black leather interior will sometimes stick to the wallet like little glunk flakes.  Any advise?


----------



## queen.asli

waw, what a collection, congrats !!!!! (the lv too)


----------



## lilmarcool

queen.asli said:


> waw, what a collection, congrats !!!!! (the lv too)


 
 louis fanatic-Wow is right-What a collection!!!!
I also have a few vintage and I too would like to know how to at least slow down the flaking. I have a black doc bag that is particularly bad- and -it is on the outside, not the inside-  I would really like to limit the flaking on this one. Help please anyone-Peppy???


----------



## Jenita143

I'm so jealous! my gucci collection just started today! lol..I'll post pictures once they arrive in the mail.


----------



## Swipetek

Yea these threads make me very jealous =/


----------



## adorabellus

he's my tiny but growing gucci collection


----------



## queen.asli

adorabellus said:


> he's my tiny but growing gucci collection



Tiny?  - nice? - congrats !!


----------



## Shreevuitton

Wow, All you ladies have gorgeous gucci bags. Adorabellus - your gucci treasure boston is fabulous. My friend has the patent leather dark blue one, Im so jealous. LOL but I love it so much!


----------



## llson

My newest Gucci addition, bought a couple of months ago -- probably gets the most compliments of any bag I own.


----------



## gucci lover

^^very very nice!  so chic


----------



## LovePink

llson said:


> My newest Gucci addition, bought a couple of months ago -- probably gets the most compliments of any bag I own.


 
it's so cute!


----------



## tjwjddnjs88

i can't find my other gucci bags..
i have a broken refrigerator at my closet where i store
all my bags. yeah.. a refrigerator haha
it's actually unique and good storage place for storing your
bags because it has nice comparments and it's easy to find
bags you need. 
anyways the other gucci stuff i think it's in my car or 
at somewhere in my house..
i need to take a good care of my bags-

ill post more when i find them


----------



## QueenCoco

ijmoran said:


> I finally got a chance to take a picture of my tiny, but growing Gucci collection. I started collecting Gucci this year but I think I am trying to make progress and acquiring some good pieces. I am on the quest for a white blondie Gucci. I hope you fellow TPF'rs will help me get my hands on one.


 


I love your indy!!!  I just got one today but Im not sure it is so comfortable....I havent taken it out yet though so I am contemplating a return although it is so gorgeous...how do you find it? Does it grow on you comfort wise over time???


----------



## Jenita143

My collection began today when these arrived!


----------



## queen.asli

Jenita143 said:


> My collection began today when these arrived!



congrats !! great began, think you soon will have a whole family


----------



## myMANybags

Hi all,

Here's part of My Gucci Bags collection

1) Gucci Caramel Python Skin Large Tote
2) Guccissima Brown leather tote with Guccioli 'Oliver' Bag Charm
3) Gucci Checkered Canvas Tote
4) Gucci GG Monogram Green and Red Web Tote
5) Gucci GG Monogram Belt Bag

More to come:-P

Kevin


----------



## gucci lover

*myMANybags* - Wow  what an awesome collection, very diverse.  I love it   Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## myMANybags

Thank you, Gucci Lover

Glad you like the bags.

Have more on my blog...I am such a bag fanatic. hehe.

Kevin



gucci lover said:


> *myMANybags* - Wow  what an awesome collection, very diverse.  I love it   Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## howardu09

Kevin, I love the tote with Oliver. I was considering the same bag and charm. How do you like the bag? Is comfortable on the shoulder? TIA.


----------



## myMANybags

Hi Howard,

glad you like the bag and even thought about getting the same bag and bag charm With regards to your questions, I love the bag. The shape is what I like most. It's not overwhelming and yet roomy enough to carry a huge amount. The rich leather is expensive looking (You won't believe how good value the price is!) and easy to match up for day or night. It is comfortable for me to shoulder carry as well..but I have to say the handles are pretty short. Unless you do not have thick arms, then you can sling it on the shoulders. My SA tried on his shoulder and he barely can fit it..so that's not very comfortable.

I had an issue with the bag when I first got it. There was a crack on  the side of the leather surface on my first use without carrying too much and I was upset. But I got it exchanged to a new piece and now it is fabulous. I doubt you can carry very heavy things in the bag. I will not drop in heavy books or laptop inside. The leather might not hold.

Hope this helps. I posted in my blog about the cracking of the leather and how I got a favourable exchange in the end.

http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2008/07/my-bag-collection-35.html

http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2008/08/what-turn-of-events-2.html

that will give you an idea on the crack on the leather situation. I feel the crack was inherent in the leather when I got it...so not wear and tear.

Cheers,
Hope you make a good decision!

Kevin



howardu09 said:


> Kevin, I love the tote with Oliver. I was considering the same bag and charm. How do you like the bag? Is comfortable on the shoulder? TIA.


----------



## echo928

So here are all the purses I bought just this year... do you see now why I should ban myself for awhile (especially the gucci bags)?   I love'em all!


----------



## Azumie

new addition to my collection 







and some modelling pics


----------



## queen.asli

*Azumie* both look great on you - congrats!!


----------



## gucci lover

So cute Azumie - you look great!


----------



## krazy4bags

Azumie -  the Queen bag! Both are beautiful!!


----------



## Azumie

Thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## flipchickmc

Azumie - VERY nice.  Thanks for the modelic pics too - those are always helpful.


----------



## dolcexoxo

That green wave bag is stunning!


----------



## lovelylips

Ohh, you and the bags both look amazing!!


----------



## mzleah

*azumie*...love your new additions!!! The queen and the new pelham looks awesome on you.


----------



## T.J.

here is my newest addition....


----------



## bebelastrange

it may not be a collection...but its a start to it for sure...hehe


----------



## queen.asli

bebelastrange said:


> it may not be a collection...but its a start to it for sure...hehe



congrats, but a good start I think


----------



## bebelastrange

OMG i loved that season w/ the Flora print... wish i met my fiance a little sooner =)


----------



## bebelastrange

Jinsun said:


> Me and my horsebit


thanks for sharing!!! Love It! 
BTW nice to see a person actually modeling the bag=)


----------



## sneezz

Here's my small collection so far, since joining TPF!!









Sorry the pics are so dark..


----------



## beejerry

*Sneezz*, you've a great collection! You like hobos, don't you? I really cannot tell


----------



## queen.asli

sneezz said:


> Here's my small collection so far, since joining TPF!!



nice Collection -  I  love the black bag and wallet


----------



## sneezz

Beejerry, haha, I hadn't noticed!

Queen.asli, lol, that's actually chocolate guccisma and a brown duchessa wallet.  The lighting sucks sorry!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I like your collection sneez! The pink abby hobo is so beautiful. I also love the brown guccissima and the britt hobo.


----------



## QueenDalia

Hey Gucci lovers, just wanted to share with you my first gucci bag.. I don't know what this style is called (I got it in 2005).. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and this is my favorite hands free bag.. I used it so much the fabric is so worn out..


----------



## costarica6

Here's my starter up kit so far.


----------



## QueenDalia

costarica6 said:


> Here's my starter up kit so far.


I really like your bronze Gucci... gorgeous color


----------



## costarica6

Thanks very much.  Haven't used it yet, since I'm waiting on the gold women's sneakers Gucci has on-line.


----------



## costarica6

Forgot this. ush:


----------



## gucci lover

Nice stash *Sneez*  love the guccissima hobo 

*costarica6* - your britts are amazing  and your sunnies are hot!


----------



## mzleah

T.J. said:


> here is my newest addition....


 
OMG *TJ* I love it!!!  love the pink...


----------



## mzleah

*sneez *your hobo collection is amazing. 

*costarica6 *love your collection.  The neiman exclusive is awesome!


----------



## sneezz

Thanks  beejerry, queen.asli, italianfashion, mzleah, and gucci lover!
I could've easily put the pics in the hobo thread also lol.  I really didn't know how much I love to carry hobos!
Love that color costarica6!


----------



## costarica6

gucci lover said:


> Nice stash *Sneez*  love the guccissima hobo
> 
> *costarica6* - your britts are amazing  and your sunnies are hot!



Thanks hon!  I'm loving your stuff as well!


----------



## costarica6

mzleah said:


> *sneez *your hobo collection is amazing.
> 
> *costarica6 *love your collection.  The neiman exclusive is awesome!



Thanks much.  I had to eye their site for weeks before I was able to make the decision to plunk down the doe.  ush:


----------



## FlyDiva

costarica6 said:


> Here's my starter up kit so far.


 

*Costarica* - That bronze guccisima is killer!! Nice starters!


----------



## eturny

T.J. said:


> here is my newest addition....


 
I am extremely jealous!


----------



## chichi-princess

eturny said:


> I am extremely jealous!


 
me too


----------



## FlyDiva

Hi Everyone! This is my first post on the Gucci Forum. Here is a pic of me and my 2 bday gifts to myself last year - one of which is my Silver Gucci Boston bag! I wore that sucker all summer long...


----------



## FlyDiva

The Infamous Indy Bag  Cream Guccissima!


----------



## FlyDiva

FlyDiva said:


> The Infamous Indy Bag  Cream Guccissima!


 
Ooops! Here is the pic...


----------



## GGLOVER33

Beautiful bags *FlyDiva .*


----------



## xIcyBluex

My first and only!






Small Duchessa Boston Bag


----------



## ItalianFashion

FlyDiva said:


> Hi Everyone! This is my first post on the Gucci Forum. Here is a pic of me and my 2 bday gifts to myself last year - one of which is my Silver Gucci Boston bag! I wore that sucker all summer long...


 

I love this bag! Beautiful!


----------



## ContinentalGT

This is my collection. Not that big (yet ) but i'm working on it 





The bags





the shoes





the belts


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

My GUCCIs, in several poses....


----------



## FlyDiva

*ItalianFashion* and *GGlover* - Thank you so much! 

Nice Collections *VuittonBoy* and *ContinentalGT*!  Thumbs up!!


----------



## mzleah

WOW everyone looks great!  Love your modeling pics *Flydiva & IcyBlue*!!!

awesome collection *VuittonBoy & ContinentalGT*!!!   Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## gucci lover

mzleah said:


> WOW everyone looks great! Love your modeling pics *Flydiva & IcyBlue*!!!
> 
> awesome collection *VuittonBoy & ContinentalGT*!!!  Keep the pictures coming!!!


 
OMG Leah, you took the words out of my mouth!  I completely agree with the above statement  
Good job everyone!


----------



## FlyDiva

mzleah said:


> WOW everyone looks great! Love your modeling pics *Flydiva & IcyBlue*!!!
> 
> awesome collection *VuittonBoy & ContinentalGT*!!!  Keep the pictures coming!!!


 

Thank you guys!!


----------



## mzleah

gucci lover said:


> OMG Leah, you took the words out of my mouth! I completely agree with the above statement
> Good job everyone!


 
I just got sooo excited that more people are posting their collections in this thread.  How bout your collection Kay?!?  I want to see more!!!


----------



## gucci lover

^^awww i wish i had a "collection" Leah. I've downsized sooo much.  But i have some pics in my album what my collection "used" to look like before TPF and what I have now and stick to classic pieces


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

Thank you. I hope that my collection will grow soon. Currently I have more Louis but I guess it is better for me to have more GUCCI as well.


----------



## ItalianFashion

ContinentalGT said:


> This is my collection. Not that big (yet ) but i'm working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the belts


 

I love the pink and brown bag!  Nice collection


----------



## ItalianFashion

VUITTON_BOY said:


> My GUCCIs, in several poses....


 

wow! Very Nice!


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

thank you


----------



## poonski

Here's my very small gucci collection!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Very Nice! I like the tote bag can be used for many things


----------



## MACsarah

Eeep.
You girls have tons of bags.
*drools*
so pretty,sparkly,pretty,pretty..
Can I ask,Why do you guys save the boxes/bags that have "gucci" on them? :|

I'll take a picture of my very very small "collection" once i find my camera >.<




janepurse said:


> Can one anyone show me them wearing their Gucci Belt Bag? I want to buy one but want to see others wear them first  Thank you!



Do you still want a picture?




-and no,its not a "kids"-..;I don't think gucci makes stuff for kids(yet)-
It goes into most jeans/pants/shorts..


----------



## dianafrances

princy tote with matching shoes and green belt


----------



## melodie1010

Just got a Vanity Medium Top Handle from my hubby as a birthday pressie!


----------



## krazy4bags

Nice bag melodie1010!!! Definitely unique! Congrats!! [quote=melodie1010;8349607]Just got a Vanity Medium Top Handle from my hubby as a birthday pressie! 



[/quote]


----------



## krazy4bags

all your belts!!! Nice collection!




ContinentalGT said:


> This is my collection. Not that big (yet ) but i'm working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the belts


----------



## NY_fashionista

The "bag you get the most compliments on" thread inspired me to start posting photos of my bags. I have quite a large collection, so I'm starting with some of my Gucci favorites, the flora collection:

Black flora:







Beige flora:







Black flora evening bag (it's silk and didn't photograph very well):







My flora family:







Lots more pics to come when I can find the time!


----------



## bernbaby

My 2 Gucci Patent Leather Collection, more photos to upload once I shrink them photos


----------



## bernbaby

My Entire Gucci Collection:
Pic1:Gucci Flora Blue Hat
Pic2:Guccissima Punch Collection Brown
Pic3:Gucci Accessories-2 scarves, 1 hat, 1 wallet, 1 sunglasses.
Pic4:My Gucci Family Photo!
Pic5:Gucci Black Flora Bouvier Hobo Medium


----------



## mchgon

Hi queen.asli - just wanted to thank you for directing me to the LV thread...am new to this so sorry if I'm not on the proper thread!


----------



## tanj

Is that real?


----------



## beejerry

tanj said:


> Is that real?



That's spam! Ignore that.


----------



## echo928




----------



## cammy1

echo928- really like your Gucci collection- u model them well


----------



## yufold

wow ,like a big show!!!lovely!i like the gold shoes!!hahah


----------



## FlyDiva

Echo - Love your bags!  Especially the Pelham!


----------



## bebelastrange

my gucci loves...


----------



## cuti0021

OMG I can't wait until I can find the Guccissima pet carrier


----------



## luxurina

FlyDiva said:


> Ooops! Here is the pic...


 
Great modeling pic..Is that a Medium or a large? I just ordered the medium in smooth black leather..


----------



## Karenvuitton

I know Im not Flydiva, But that looks like the Medium one to me. I have a Large indy, and it dosen't look like that.

BTW- Flydiva, your name fits you perfectly.


----------



## D liu

Here is mine:
Joy Babouska Medium Boston Bag ,and I love beige!


----------



## Charmed05

Full Moon Hobo


----------



## luxurina

Karenvuitton said:


> I know Im not Flydiva, But that looks like the Medium one to me. I have a Large indy, and it dosen't look like that.
> 
> BTW- Flydiva, your name fits you perfectly.


 
Thanks Karen..I just ordered the Medium from the gucci website and wasn't sure about the size..


----------



## FlyDiva

melodie1010 said:


> Just got a Vanity Medium Top Handle from my hubby as a birthday pressie!


 

Congrats!!


----------



## FlyDiva

luxurina said:


> Great modeling pic..Is that a Medium or a large? I just ordered the medium in smooth black leather..


 
Hey there! This is the medium size.  I think its perfect because the bag can get a little heavy with the handle being so hard.  You will love it!! I get so many compliments on that one!

Thanks a million Karen!!! **Muah**


----------



## luxurina

FlyDiva said:


> Hey there! This is the medium size.  I think its perfect because the bag can get a little heavy with the handle being so hard.  You will love it!! I get so many compliments on that one!
> 
> Thanks a million Karen!!! **Muah**


Thanks gorgeous..I can't wait for the delivery person..I believe I'll have it on Friday!!


----------



## FlyDiva

You will definitely love it! Can't wait to see some of your "in action" pics!  Here is another one of mine....


----------



## FlyDiva

Gucci Crystal Hysteria Clutch!!


----------



## Karenvuitton

Wow, Flydiva. Never seem to dissapoint me. Love looking at your pictures. Also the white or cream indy is gorgeous, I wish I could get that indy. But I guess the rust one would be suffice. LOL

Keep them coming Flydiva


----------



## Spo0oky

Hello 
here is my small Gucci collection:
- Brown logo sneakers
- Black "Guccissima" sneakers
- Brown logo wallet
- A couple of ties

(Sorry about the bad quality photos but it was the only way to get them to fit TPF sizes)


----------



## FlyDiva

Karenvuitton said:


> Wow, Flydiva. Never seem to dissapoint me. Love looking at your pictures. Also the white or cream indy is gorgeous, I wish I could get that indy. But I guess the rust one would be suffice. LOL
> 
> Keep them coming Flydiva


 
Thanks *Karenvuitton*! You know whats funny?? I wanted the rust one soo bad when I got the cream one.  That color is gorgeous.  

*Spo0ky* - Nice collection! Love the sneakers and ties!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Charmed05 said:


> Full Moon Hobo


 

That looks great on you charmed! does it hold a lot?  I need to add a brown monogram to my collection one day.  I keep saying I am going to get one but spend the money on another blondie.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Fly Diva,  You look great with the Indy and the Clutch!  You always have great pics and look so nice!


----------



## emmababy

Some old stuff i have....






The small pink collection






I think this is my latest buy....mid this year.


----------



## ang3lina33

^^OOoooh..thas soo pretty... I need a pink GG plus tote too!!


----------



## luxurina

FlyDiva said:


> You will definitely love it! Can't wait to see some of your "in action" pics!  Here is another one of mine....


FlyDiva you are making me soooooooo anxious to get mine ..The hysteria clutch looks very nice with your outfit..I love it cuz it's not like those tiny clutches where you can barely fit your cell phone, a lipgloss and CC, let alone your car keys..


----------



## FlyDiva

luxurina said:


> FlyDiva you are making me soooooooo anxious to get mine ..The hysteria clutch looks very nice with your outfit..I love it cuz it's not like those tiny clutches where you can barely fit your cell phone, a lipgloss and CC, let alone your car keys..


 
Thanks so much girl! I cant wait to see yours when yo get it!  I love that clutch! I have another one that I got from Gucci that is so small and like you said, you cant fit ANYTHING in it.  Sometimes I feel like it was a waste of money because I never want to wear it due to its itty bitty size.

Anyway, i am patiently waiting... Keep me posted!


----------



## FlyDiva

Emmababy!!! This is so ridiculous! I love it!


----------



## FlyDiva

ItalianFashion said:


> Fly Diva, You look great with the Indy and the Clutch! You always have great pics and look so nice!


 

Thank you so much! Can't wait to see some of your pics too!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Here is my updated collection

Gucci Blanket






Gucci Petbed


----------



## ItalianFashion

Accessories





Bags Shoes Wallets


----------



## ItalianFashion

Blondie and wallet





Silver guccissima


----------



## mzleah

AMAZING collection *IF*!!! I love them all especially the blondies and the pink boston bag!


----------



## gucci lover

*IF* - absolutely stunning   your collection is TDF


----------



## ghall

oh IF  . . . . .


----------



## queen.asli

Oh, *IF *what a collection - I think more bags than in the Gucci store in Copenhagen


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thank you for the nice comments on my collection.  MZ Leah, I love that pink bag so much that I have not used it.  Im scared to get it dirty.

See this is what I mean about never being satisfied... You would think this would be enough Gucci but I am still always looking for more . There is always something you want to buy because of the sales, outlets and ebay. I just added this bag below last night. I need more self and only buy the one bag I must have the black blondie with pink GG's


----------



## baybeesuga

ItalianFashion said:


> Thank you for the nice comments on my collection. MZ Leah, I love that pink bag so much that I have not used it. Im scared to get it dirty.
> 
> See this is what I mean about never being satisfied... You would think this would be enough Gucci but I am still always looking for more . There is always something you want to buy because of the sales, outlets and ebay. I just added this bag below last night. I need more self and only buy the one bag I must have the black blondie with pink GG's


 
I loveeee your collection! I have 15 bags and I'm always wanting more so I know how you feel lol. Esp during the sales, if I don't buy it I'm throwing a great deal out the window since I could buy 3 bags for the price of one  If you ever plan to sell that pink boston msg my way


----------



## caruava

ItalianFashion said:


> Here is my updated collection
> 
> Gucci Blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Petbed



OMG Luigi got a pet bed??!!!  Has he tried to eat it yet?


----------



## FlyDiva

* IF *- You have some pretty amazing stuff!  The pet bed is so nice!


----------



## FlyDiva

Here are a few of my Gucci Bags...

Gucci tote


----------



## FlyDiva

Itty bitty Guccisima Clutch...


----------



## FlyDiva

Gucci Waist pouch


----------



## futurerichGirl!

FlyDiva said:


> Here are a few of my Gucci Bags...
> 
> Gucci tote


 
Is this the large Jolicouer tote?


----------



## mzleah

*flydiva...* you and your friends are always looking good!!! Love all your stuff!


----------



## FlyDiva

futurerichGirl! said:


> Is this the large Jolicouer tote?


 
Yes ma'am!


----------



## FlyDiva

mzleah said:


> *flydiva...* you and your friends are always looking good!!! Love all your stuff!


Thanks *mzleah*! You are so sweet!


----------



## madiemom

Hi there Fly Diva ~ I love the photo of your Gucci signature Hysteria bag. I just love that bag and it looks so good on you!!


----------



## madiemom

Hi Ladies ~ Does anyone know where there is a Gucci outlet and also if they ship?  Would I be able to call the outlet and ask what styles, prices, etc.?  

I so LOVE everyone's bunny photos!!  Too cute with the sunglasses!!  

Thanks ladies.


----------



## ItalianFashion

kavnadoo said:


> OMG Luigi got a pet bed??!!!  Has he tried to eat it yet?


 

Well yeah he tried that right after the pic... Now the pet bed is in our home in Italy so he does not have access to it.  Probably a good thing.


----------



## ItalianFashion

madiemom said:


> Hi Ladies ~ Does anyone know where there is a Gucci outlet and also if they ship? Would I be able to call the outlet and ask what styles, prices, etc.?
> 
> I so LOVE everyone's bunny photos!! Too cute with the sunglasses!!
> 
> Thanks ladies.


 

Look on the deals thread here. They are in TX CA FL and NY  They do ship for $10  The bunny got mad  at the Gucci glasses and did this afterwards


----------



## ItalianFashion

FlyDiva said:


> Itty bitty Guccisima Clutch...


 

I love this clutch!  Thats is one thing I have not yet bought.


----------



## oneedition

yess the clutch!! great taste.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

FlyDiva said:


> Yes ma'am!


 
Thankya very much.


----------



## ghall

so after alot of buying and selling and buying and selling. this is my collection.. All of this was purchased from the end of October until today...and after christmas i will have my Damier Neverfull GM and hopefully a black leather Gucci (hopefully guccissima) from the sale.
All of my goodies...





All LV and Gucci bags and accessories. Sunglasses are: Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Marc Jacobs, and Gucci.

All of my Guccis..





detail of my sunnies..




my glasses




where my loves sleep





the ornament adds to my GG plus tote.


----------



## caruava

^Very nice!

*flydiva* I wish I had 1% of the style you are oozing then I would be super super chic!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love your collection ghall! I want that crystal bag and the glasses with the pink stones.  I have been debating on getting those glasses for a while from ebay.


----------



## queen.asli

Congrats, *ghall* with all your lovely bags


----------



## gucci lover

*ghall* - you have a very nice collection.  thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr.Dee

My Gucci Hat, not my only Gucci. But more pictures will be coming.


----------



## Dr.Dee

Sorry forgot to add the picture.


----------



## ItalianFashion

very nice Dr Dee!


----------



## ghall

ItalianFashion said:


> I love your collection ghall! I want that crystal bag and the glasses with the pink stones.  I have been debating on getting those glasses for a while from ebay.


Thanks IF! i love the sunglasses. i've had them for about 2 years. they're my favorite!


----------



## june_c21

i love GUCCI


----------



## emmababy

Ya i love it too.. Its such a cute bag 



FlyDiva said:


> Emmababy!!! This is so ridiculous! I love it!


----------



## howardu09

My little Gucci collection. They bring me so much joy.


----------



## howardu09

ghall, IF, flydiva, I love the photos and bags...thanks for sharing.


----------



## mzleah

awesome collections *ghall* and *howard*!!!


----------



## lvdevyn

ItalianFashion said:


> Here is my updated collection
> 
> Gucci Petbed


 
*faints* this is offically the cutest gucci picture I have ever seen in my life! OMG ur bunny is too adorable! haha


----------



## Jenita143

And my newest addition:


----------



## howardu09

^^^Those sunglasses . Great collection.


----------



## ItalianFashion

howardu09 said:


> My little Gucci collection. They bring me so much joy.


 

Very nice totes howard! Is that the dog tag bracelet?


----------



## ItalianFashion

lvdevyn said:


> *faints* this is offically the cutest gucci picture I have ever seen in my life! OMG ur bunny is too adorable! haha


 

awww Thank you.  I love dressing him up but he does not like it so much


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jenita143 said:


> And my newest addition:


 

Nice collection and those first pair of glasses are tdf!


----------



## queen.asli

*Jenita 143* - nice collection - congrats with your new bag.


----------



## howardu09

Thanks IF. Yes, its the dogtag bracelet. It was part of my 21st bday shopping spree.


----------



## elfqueen2

I have been collecting these for years.  I like the vintage stuff better than the new stuff (actually, I can't afford the new stuff so I tell myself this!)
The silver hunter goblets are my favorite.  
	

		
			
		

		
	









They were made in the 60s and they sit upright on the animal's head to drink out of or right-side up to display.  Anyway, I really enjoy them--hope you all do too!


----------



## elfqueen2

i hope this works. I was having a hard time loading.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Fabulous vintage collection elfqueen!   you are like me with the blondies never enough!


----------



## ItalianFashion

howardu09 said:


> Thanks IF. Yes, its the dogtag bracelet. It was part of my 21st bday shopping spree.


 
I like it.  I was wondering what it looked like IRL and the tags are not too big hmmm..


----------



## lvdevyn

elfqueen2 said:


> I have been collecting these for years. I like the vintage stuff better than the new stuff (actually, I can't afford the new stuff so I tell myself this!)
> The silver hunter goblets are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602429
> 
> 
> View attachment 602431
> 
> 
> View attachment 602430
> 
> They were made in the 60s and they sit upright on the animal's head to drink out of or right-side up to display. Anyway, I really enjoy them--hope you all do too!


 
Omigosh, such an amazing collection! I hope I have a huge beautiful collection like you one day


----------



## Jenita143

thanks for the lovely compliments. here is one more pic of the sunglasses


----------



## Jenita143

another new addition to match my pelham! ^_^


----------



## ItalianFashion

Nice Jenita! Is this wallet on sale?


----------



## nov.lilies

ItalianFashion said:


> Here is my updated collection
> 
> Gucci Blanket
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Petbed


 
 Oh my gosh! Your bunny and petbed is SOOO cute! That's one spoiled bunny. Sleeping on a nice gucci bed.. *jealous.. Your collection is amazing... love it.


----------



## ghall

ItalianFashion said:


> Nice Jenita! Is this wallet on sale?


it is on sale online IF!


----------



## gucci lover

*IF *- it sure is!  The Dallas boutique had these, so you can call them if you want to presale... just incase online orders get cancelled


----------



## dopestyle

FlyDiva said:


> Itty bitty Guccisima Clutch...



I'm not sure what I'm more impressed with your overall style, your purses or your hair!!!! You truly are your namesake.


----------



## cherubicanh

I used to be an avid LV collector, but I converted to Gucci! My little loved collection.


----------



## ItalianFashion

You have some nice classic Guccis. very nice! Great shoes also.  They are my favorite.


----------



## NJ Hunnie

Nice collection Cherub!!


----------



## bbarry

wonderful collection Cherub!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

My little collection of vintage Gucci.
Some of you may remember the navy bag (3rd pic); some time ago I posted the saga of having it relined by Gucci Service.  Now I have recovered from the cost and am glad I did it .. great bag!


----------



## Jenita143




----------



## NJ Hunnie

Very nice Jenita!! Now we need modeling pics!


----------



## howardu09

love them..keep posting...more photos


----------



## princessqaisara

Opened a thread today http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/this-might-just-rekindle-my-love-for-gucci-393489.html..

Since not many comments in my thread, i thought i might as well post pics of my 2 guccis this year...


----------



## FlyDiva

Hey Gucci Girls!  Here is me today with my Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament!


----------



## FlyDiva

Dr.Dee said:


> Sorry forgot to add the picture.


 
Love this pic!  You look HOT!


----------



## FlyDiva

howardu09 said:


> My little Gucci collection. They bring me so much joy.


 
Oh my *Howard09*, I love that bag with the r/g stripe! Very classic


----------



## FlyDiva

lvdevyn said:


> *faints* this is offically the cutest gucci picture I have ever seen in my life! OMG ur bunny is too adorable! haha


 
I agree! IF - This is too cute!  Now you know you are doing it big when your BUNNY has a Gucci bed! Only the best for your baby!!


----------



## FlyDiva

I haven't been over here for a while but I just wanted to say *THANK YOU* for all the nice compliments!

Those of you that posted pics of your collections....they are AMAZING!  Keep em coming!


----------



## luxurina

Ok..So here's a picture of the Indy I purchased a few months ago! I took it with me on vacation to Mexico. This is the first time I post pics..lol, hopefully not the last..I know I promised pics of my guccissima pelham like a year ago and I have yet to deliver!


----------



## eturny

Flydiva, I love your boston! I was hunting for that in white guccissima but when I called the outlets, it was all sold out. :cry:

IF, your bunny is over-the-top pampered. I guess now I like your collection, plus your bunny's. ush:


----------



## ItalianFashion

Another nice pic Fly Diva! You look so good all the time and the Gucci bags make it even better! 

Luxurina: Very nice Indy bag! Im jealous! 

Eturny: haha I do tend to spoil him a lot since I do not have kids yet. I just bought him a gucci plate on ebay to eat on.


----------



## 2threads

I absolutely loveeee Gucci.
I just don't know where to start first but...
There are so many different styles that I want.
What do I buy first?


----------



## 2threads

FlyDiva said:


> I agree! IF - This is too cute!  Now you know you are doing it big when your BUNNY has a Gucci bed! Only the best for your baby!!



That is one spoilt bunny!!!
Lucky thing...


----------



## gucci lover

*Fly Diva* - you look great!  Is that one shirt or 2 layered shirts?  I like it!  

*Luxurina* - Wow, you are gorgeous and you look so pretty in that pic.  You are making me miss my indy :cry:  Do you have the pebbled leather with guccissima corner?  That's the one i use to have.


----------



## krazy4bags

He's just too cute!! I love all the pictures!! Keep them coming IF!! He's definitely one darn lucky bunny!! Oh by the way, how does he like the Gucci plate?




ItalianFashion said:


> Here is my updated collection
> 
> Gucci Petbed


----------



## melvel

emmababy said:


> Some old stuff i have....
> 
> I think this is my latest buy....mid this year.




I've tried longa and hard to look for this bag, to no avail.   Lucky you!


----------



## LouisVDon

Me with my gucci belt and sneakers, also my buddy in the black jacket has on gucci sneakers


----------



## LouisVDon

Closer shot of my gucci belt!!


----------



## luxurina

Thanks Gucci lover..I have the soft leather.

*Luxurina* - Wow, you are gorgeous and you look so pretty in that pic. You are making me miss my indy :cry: Do you have the pebbled leather with guccissima corner? That's the one i use to have.[/quote]


----------



## howardu09

LVDon- Love it. You and your friends are always show-show stopping. 

luxerina- you are so gorgeous with or without the gucci. that bag is perfect for you

flydiva- thanks! the charcoal tote with the signature web is one of my favorites and one of the least expensive. I love it when things work out that way


----------



## howardu09

ItalianFashion said:


> I like it.  I was wondering what it looked like IRL and the tags are not too big hmmm..



Thanks! It would look great on you. Mine is kind of chunky but the SA told me that they can be purchased in different weights. I just prefer the chunky bold weight. Here is another shot:


----------



## FlyDiva

Thanks *eturny*, *IF* and *gucci* *lover*!! You guys are great!

*Luxurina*, nice pic!


----------



## nay.nay01

*LouisVDon* - you and the crew look so FLY!!!!!


----------



## ang3lina33

Here's my current Gucci Collection...


----------



## ItalianFashion

You did great angelina! All of the fabulous guccis for such a great price. Which one is your favorite?


----------



## ang3lina33

Thanks IF!! The guccissima babouska and indy are mah favs!!! I can't decide between the two but I love em all!!


----------



## krazy4bags

^^I love your entire collection too ang3lina!!!  Love both of the babouska!!! All your bags are very different...all great buys!!! 

Do you mind me asking how much was the red babouska??

Oh by the way, your pom is sooooooo adorable!! He looks like a lil terry bear! Ever thought about getting him a Gucci carrier?? hehe


----------



## FlyDiva

Very nice collection *ang3lina*! Love your babouska set!


----------



## ang3lina33

krazy4bags said:


> ^^I love your entire collection too ang3lina!!!  Love both of the babouska!!! All your bags are very different...all great buys!!!
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much was the red babouska??
> 
> Oh by the way, your pom is sooooooo adorable!! He looks like a lil terry bear! Ever thought about getting him a Gucci carrier?? hehe




Thanks so much sweetie!!! The red babouska was $384 (got it PMd at Nordies)!! 

Milo appreciates the compliment!!  Yeah, I want to get him a carrier but he gets car sick. Everywhere I've taken him he ends up getting super sick n pukes... it's so sad..so if I take him somewhere, it's gotta be within a 15 minute drive because that's how long he can take being in a moving car without getting sick  Plus...he hates being inna confined space such as a carrier...he won't play with me for days!!


----------



## ang3lina33

FlyDiva said:


> Very nice collection *ang3lina*! Love your babouska set!



Thanks Fly! You have amazing taste urself! I have seen most of your collection too wit all em gorgeous pics of urs...I've even seen your pics in the Louis V sub-forum as well but don't own a bag yet (only accessories) so I won't officially post until I own a well-deserved bag


----------



## eturny

ItalianFashion said:


> Eturny: haha I do tend to spoil him a lot since I do not have kids yet. I just bought him a gucci plate on ebay to eat on.


 
 You have got to post the plate up when you have time. I really have to see this!  Pass my congrats to him for me!! Hehehe.

*ang3lina33*: My dog hates being in a confined space too. I put him in a carrier and he gives me the butt for days. Again, love your new purchases!! Such great deals.


----------



## ItalianFashion

krazy4bags said:


> He's just too cute!! I love all the pictures!! Keep them coming IF!! He's definitely one darn lucky bunny!! Oh by the way, how does he like the Gucci plate?


 
Thank you .  The way he acts you would think he had it rough. he definitely has a personality. He will dig  me and nip if I do not pet him long enough.  The plate should be here soon I hope! I will use it for his greens .  I have to use a deep bowl for the regular food because he digs out the food  looking for the best pieces in a shallow bowl.


----------



## ItalianFashion

eturny said:


> You have got to post the plate up when you have time. I really have to see this! Pass my congrats to him for me!! Hehehe.
> 
> I should have it soon unless they mailed parcel or something slow. I will post pics


----------



## ItalianFashion

howardu09 said:


> Thanks! It would look great on you. Mine is kind of chunky but the SA told me that they can be purchased in different weights. I just prefer the chunky bold weight. Here is another shot:
> 
> 
> 
> That bracelet looks great on you!  I would probably need to find a smaller weight but the tag size looks perfect.


----------



## ItalianFashion

LouisVDon said:


> Me with my gucci belt and sneakers, also my buddy in the black jacket has on gucci sneakers


 

What a great picture Hot shoes and belt. I like the red green stripe on the shoes.  Where did you get them? I would like some like that


----------



## niuniu75

I am more into LV....these are my tiny collection!!!


----------



## krazy4bags

^^Lovely collections niuniu!!! I really like the leather tote and the red cosmetic case!!


----------



## krazy4bags

OMG Are you serious??? That is a STEAL!!!!! AMAZING PRICE!!! I wonder why they priced it so low!!?!? I have never bought any Gucci from Nordies or any other dept stores, are the usually cheaper than the boutiques during the sales?? Because a lot of people bought their Gucci at Saks and Nordies for extremely good price. 




ang3lina33 said:


> Thanks so much sweetie!!! The red babouska was $384 (got it PMd at Nordies)!!
> 
> Milo appreciates the compliment!!  Yeah, I want to get him a carrier but he gets car sick. Everywhere I've taken him he ends up getting super sick n pukes... it's so sad..so if I take him somewhere, it's gotta be within a 15 minute drive because that's how long he can take being in a moving car without getting sick  Plus...he hates being inna confined space such as a carrier...he won't play with me for days!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

niuniu75 said:


> I am more into LV....these are my tiny collection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> 
> Great collection of totes! I love the cosmetic case and heart.


----------



## krazy4bags

Can't wait to see your bunny using the plate! hehe




ItalianFashion said:


> Thank you .  The way he acts you would think he had it rough. he definitely has a personality. He will dig  me and nip if I do not pet him long enough.  The plate should be here soon I hope! I will use it for his greens .  I have to use a deep bowl for the regular food because he digs out the food  looking for the best pieces in a shallow bowl.


----------



## ang3lina33

krazy4bags said:


> OMG Are you serious??? That is a STEAL!!!!! AMAZING PRICE!!! I wonder why they priced it so low!!?!? I have never bought any Gucci from Nordies or any other dept stores, are the usually cheaper than the boutiques during the sales?? Because a lot of people bought their Gucci at Saks and Nordies for extremely good price.



You know...I wouldn't know... lol 

I just got a good enough paying career to be able to afford my first Gucci a couple of months ago and bought a few more from the outlets and just went crazy when I heard about the Saks sale 

Always have been into designer stuff but never able to afford it...so I pretty much got lucky with my purchases and hopefully....they do this again!!!!


----------



## FlyDiva

ang3lina33 said:


> Thanks Fly! You have amazing taste urself! I have seen most of your collection too wit all em gorgeous pics of urs...I've even seen your pics in the Louis V sub-forum as well but don't own a bag yet (only accessories) so I won't officially post until I own a well-deserved bag


 
Sounds good hun!  You are off to an amazing start with these Guccis! Let me tell you, since I saw this pic, I have been DREAMING of that russet Guccissima Babouska....we might be twins in the near future!  

Thanks for the nice compliment!


----------



## LindaLove

I just recently started so please bare with me lol.


----------



## ItalianFashion

LindaLove said:


> I just recently started so please bare with me lol.


 

I love the tote! How much was that bag and which store did you buy it from?


----------



## FlyDiva

LindaLove said:


> I just recently started so please bare with me lol.


 

I agree with *IF*, that tote is nice!  Congrats!


----------



## LindaLove

ItalianFashion said:


> I love the tote! How much was that bag and which store did you buy it from?





Thank you FlyDiva
ItalianFashion I bought the tote at the Gucci boutique at Nordstroms. Retail was 795 but I got it for 520


----------



## krazy4bags

That's a good price LindaLove!!! I like the shape of the bag, it's different. That bag JUST came out...how did you get it for $520?? (if you don't mind me asking) 



LindaLove said:


> Thank you FlyDiva
> ItalianFashion I bought the tote at the Gucci boutique at Nordstroms. Retail was 795 but I got it for 520


----------



## LindaLove

krazy4bags said:


> That's a good price LindaLove!!! I like the shape of the bag, it's different. That bag JUST came out...how did you get it for $520?? (if you don't mind me asking)





Got a discount from a friend of mines.


----------



## krazy4bags

ahh so lucky!!! CONGRATS!! 



LindaLove said:


> Got a discount from a friend of mines.


----------



## ItalianFashion

LindaLove said:


> Got a discount from a friend of mines.


 

OMG get me a discount one one. Its so nice!


----------



## LindaLove

ItalianFashion said:


> OMG get me a discount one one. Its so nice!




Hehe I'll see what I can do


----------



## NJ Hunnie

LindaLove... lol, not sure you want to start that,  we are all going to ask for a group order . 

Very nice bag!!!


----------



## akaNAE

Here is my latest buy!!!


----------



## ang3lina33

akaNAE said:


> Here is my latest buy!!!



Oooh...I've never seen this bag..where did you get it from?


----------



## akaNAE

from London


----------



## howardu09

ang3lina33 said:


> Oooh...I've never seen this bag..where did you get it from?



They had this and other similar bags in Neiman Marcus a few days ago.


----------



## angelxplaya

I just got this for my gf. I put my puppy in it to model lol.






[/IMG]


----------



## krazy4bags

^^Great choice angelxplaya!!! That's so sweet of you! She's gonna  it and  you even more! Your puppy is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## LindaLove

*angelxplaya *your dog is so cute!*
*


----------



## akaNAE

howardu09 said:


> They had this and other similar bags in Neiman Marcus a few days ago.



Luv the black one ^^


----------



## emald37

angelxplaya said:


> I just got this for my gf. I put my puppy in it to model lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Your puppy is so cute! Great choice on the bag, I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## ang3lina33

YAY for puppies!!!  Awesome bag too!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

angel- I bet your g/f loves that beautiful bag. Cute photo of your puppy!


----------



## ItalianFashion

akaNAE said:


> Here is my latest buy!!!


 

Very nice I like the 2 materials together!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Here is my latest buy for Luigi a Gucci plate to eat on !


----------



## krazy4bags

^^Awww...Luigi loves it!!!! The plate is so cute!! Luigi needs to be our mascot in the Gucci forum!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

krazy4bags said:


> ^^Awww...Luigi loves it!!!! The plate is so cute!! Luigi needs to be our mascot in the Gucci forum!!


 
haha He tried to sling it when I started taking pics! He would be a great mascot and he is an italian rabbit also lol.


----------



## nay.nay01

Awww...that is too cute!


----------



## gucci lover

IF - so cute!  Luigi is so lucky


----------



## akaNAE

Thanx ItalianFashion
U hv no idea hw heavy my baby is. ^^
Ur Luigi is sooo cute w/ glasses 'n.......headband


----------



## howardu09

IF- Your bunny is so cute. 

angelxplaya- You're gf will surely be elated when she sets eyes on that bag   And your dog is very photogenic too.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

krazy4bags said:


> ^^Awww...Luigi loves it!!!! The plate is so cute!! Luigi needs to be our mascot in the Gucci forum!!



totally agree


----------



## ItalianFashion

Thank you naynay, guccilover, aknae, howard and LV prada. 

I should make a calendar so I can look at my two favorite things all the time. Luigi and Gucci!


----------



## aeonat

LindaLove said:


> Hehe I'll see what I can do


 
Congrats!! Love your tote, is it brand new cruises collection!! I am actually looking at the same bag but in large size. 

Of course who can beat the price... You scored a great deal!

Hhaha i want one of those discount too!


----------



## classybags

Hey, I love your pic. I may get this bag too. Can you tell me how tall you are? I'm small too and wonder if its too big for me. I'm 5'0 and weigh 108lbs.



Jinsun said:


> Me and my horsebit


----------



## classybags

Marmotte said:


> Here in Switzerland we love Gucci!
> Here are my last purchases:
> - Babouska evening bag with chain strap in beige/ebony crystal GG fabric
> - Hysteria mid heel pump in beige/ebony crystal GG fabric
> - Ranch mid heel mocassin with horsebit and fringe detail in black
> 
> Love them!




I love your hysteria heel pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## smalls

angelxplaya said:


> I just got this for my gf. I put my puppy in it to model lol.


 
awwww- that is too cute!  The bag and puppy are adorable!!!!  Your GF will love the new bag.


----------



## eturny

ItalianFashion said:


> Here is my latest buy for Luigi a Gucci plate to eat on !



That's SO CUTE! He's eating like a king. LOL.

*Angelxplaya* - you just made the already lovable bag more lovable! She'll sure love it.


----------



## Jenita143




----------



## GGLOVER33

^^ You have a lovely collection. Jockey and Pelham are two of my favorites.


----------



## Jenita143

i'm a sucker for the gg canvas and brown trim...can u tell? =(


----------



## gucci lover

Jenita - I love it all   very nice collection!


----------



## howardu09

great collection jenita!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Jenita143 said:


>


 

Love that pelham


----------



## sharebear

I love love love your collection Angelina!  It's so sick!  You didn't mess around when you started your collection!


----------



## ssangit

New Gucci Sunglasses....


----------



## luv4bags

Here is my Gucci collection.  Sorry for the bad pics.  I forgot all about my sunglasses and eyeglasses.


----------



## gucci lover

luv4bags - wow! What an amazing collection   I see you have a little something for the blondie hobos  I love everything and that Indy is so nice


----------



## love2shop_26

My updated collection:


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love it all Luv 4 bags!

Love 2 shop - Very nice collection. The purple wallet and pelham is gorgeous.


----------



## howardu09

ssangit said:


> View attachment 625886
> 
> 
> New Gucci Sunglasses....




You wear them so well. Congrats!!! They're great.


----------



## howardu09

luv4bags and luv2shop- great collections- 

I especially love the wallets you two have.


----------



## ssangit

howardu09 said:


> You wear them so well. Congrats!!! They're great.


 thx..


----------



## shellybelly

howardu09 said:


> They had this and other similar bags in Neiman Marcus a few days ago.


 

Howard, the first purse similar to the style of a Hermes, what is it called? Its BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## pepsimax

Hello,gucci lovers!
I am usually on the LV forum, but I also gucci...
Here is pics of my gucci collection


----------



## pepsimax

I almost forgot these...


----------



## DesignerEmma

Pepsi... WOW!!
can i be your best friend and borrow your luxury gear pleeeese!
all very very beautiful.

xx


----------



## Deborah1986

pepsimax said:


> I almost forgot these...


 
_love it_


----------



## pepsimax

Oops! I found another gucci I forgot to include in the collection.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Very nice collection pepsi max . My favorites are the blondies, boots , belt and the zebra bag.  Such unique and collectible pieces.


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for nice comments


----------



## luv4bags

Pepsi your collection is 2die4


----------



## MamaGG

So I finally decided to take a pic of my beloved Gucci babies, sorry I don't know how to just post the pics, so they're all attachments...

Gucci Family: 11 Handbags, 1 Backpack, 6 wallets, 1 makeup case, 1 pair of sunglasses, 1 pair of prescription glasses and 2 watches... and still growing... hehe


----------



## ang3lina33

^^^ you have a beautiful collection! Love your stuff


----------



## krazy4bags

*mamaGG* - LOVE your collection!! Everything is beautiful! I really like the Joy tote!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Great collection mamma GG . Love the Dgold and the joy!


----------



## MamaGG

*ang3lina33, krazy4bags and ItalianFashion:* Thanks! Hope you all had a great new year!


----------



## Dolly6637

MAMAGG , I agree with the other girls, Your collection is TDF!!


----------



## luciabugia

Mama GG,  you are truly a mama 'GG'  Huge collection!

Here's my litle tiny winny collection...


----------



## GGLOVER33

^^ I love both of your bags luciabugia. What style name is the brown one? Is it a really large bag?


----------



## luciabugia

Thanks, GGlover33!  The brown bag is Fullmoon grande from Autumn/Winter collection.  The size is just nice for everyday bag, something like the classic Pelham (with the double braided straps) grande.  But if you like smaller bags, it also comes in small.  For me, big is essential as I have lots of junk to put in


----------



## nen

Luciabugia~ i love both your bags!!


----------



## NieceyMo

I love all your collections tpferss!! I'm new to the forums so here is my modest gucci collection. I need a new gucci handbag!!! I've been buying too many of my first loves (shoes) which I need to stop ush:
If any one sees a boston babouska let me knowwww


----------



## ItalianFashion

Love the green red web shoes wallet and belt niecy! Where did you find the shoes?


----------



## luciabugia

Thanks nen!  I'm now eying the Charlotte bag in blue white leather..but it is very hard to find, so far only in Bergdorf and too bad I dont live in the States


----------



## howardu09

NieceyMo- Love the sneakers!!! You have a nice collection of gucci and I spy an LV bag in the background


----------



## howardu09

Mamma GG and gglover33- You both have great gucci bags... I really love the large totes.


----------



## NieceyMo

ItalianFashion said:


> Love the green red web shoes wallet and belt niecy! Where did you find the shoes?


 Thank you  I got them both at the gucci boutique here at south coast plaza.
 The belt I seen on gucci.com and it was out of stock forever and kept looking at the boutique until one day I finally found it  


And howard thank u darling! That's trevi peeking in the back one of my fav lv bags That I own
I seen your collection of bags and its tdf


----------



## LouisVDon

memphismecca.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=6876&g2_serialNumber=1


----------



## vicki_en

banjo said:


> The start of my itty bitty collection.  (The small little two on the right are older ones passed down from my mom.)


 
Hi banjo, 
my sis just got a bag that was the same as the middle one you had. May i know how much was that? Thks in advance..


----------



## Stephid

MamaGG and NiecyMo - love both of your collections! All your bags are gorgeous!

So I've finally been able to take pics of my Gucci collection and well here it is:
















And soo that's all of it. I would so love to add the Sukey to the collection. hehe.


----------



## peachi521

So my "collection" isn't really a collection really... just two bags   both gifts!

1. *Tan wristlet: *From my parents - bought it for me on a trip to Paris 

2. *Black shoulder bag: *From my (younger!) brother - bought it for me for Christmas from the Gucci store in Caesar's palace!  I think I am going to exchange it for the black guccissima leather version, which is more my style.

3. *Beige clutch:* Again... from my (younger!) brother - bought it for me for Christmas but my mother took it... lol   He also bought my cousin a small Gucci bag... he was on a roll that weekend!


----------



## Jenita143

pepsimax said:


> Hello,gucci lovers!


 
that boots are hella HOT!!!


----------



## howardu09

LouisVDon said:


> memphismecca.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=6876&g2_serialNumber=1



You look like a celebrity as usual...Love the Gucci 

Stephid- I'm still in love with your guccissima travel tote and the clutch.. Two of the best items ever 

peachi521- You must have a great brother. Nice collection.


----------



## peachi521

howardu09 said:


> You look like a celebrity as usual...Love the Gucci
> 
> Stephid- I'm still in love with your guccissima travel tote and the clutch.. Two of the best items ever
> 
> peachi521- You must have a great brother. Nice collection.



Thanks 

So I exchanged my black fabric bag for this black leather bag (picture attached)... I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!  My brother is awesome


----------



## flipchickmc

^peachi521 - your Ladies Web Hobo is yummy!  I really like it and your bro is so sweet!


----------



## xoxogg

My small collection in action and oo well I have a pair of summer shoes but they are in the garage in the box waiting for summer returns again


----------



## howardu09

^^Very nice...Love the charm too... Is that calculus on that page? I just had a bad flashback.


----------



## howardu09

peachi521 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So I exchanged my black fabric bag for this black leather bag (picture attached)... I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!  My brother is awesome




2 thumbs up  Beautiful bag


----------



## xoxogg

haha ya *howardu09* it's calculus, from my math class at university, I was bored and decided to take a pic of my Christmas bag


----------



## nen

*XOXOGG*~ i luv your charm!


----------



## xoxogg

thank you *nen*
I went to the store today and my SA was all the time talking how great it looks with the bag.
something more to the collection:


----------



## alexiaxalexia

xoxogg said:


> My small collection in action and oo well I have a pair of summer shoes but they are in the garage in the box waiting for summer returns again



Do you have any pics of you with the bag on? I'm looking to get it in black, but I'm still not too sure if I'd wear it


----------



## glistenpearls

Here is my little collection  I used to have more but I have given out 2/3 bags to my sisters plus I like to buy different brands too heheh
Some of my items are pretty old (except the red one), but since I took care of them (except the beige one-it used to be small shoulder bag, but the handles have peeled since so I cut them and use the bag as a clutch!)

Here is the pic, enjoy!!


----------



## xoxogg

alexiaxalexia said:


> Do you have any pics of you with the bag on? I'm looking to get it in black, but I'm still not too sure if I'd wear it



No I didn't take any yet but I will do some just for show you


----------



## krazy4bags

I  the one w/green trims!!!  I've always wanted a Gucci w/green!! When did you get that? and what's the name of it? \
The Hysteria is gorgeous too! 



glistenpearls said:


> Here is my little collection  I used to have more but I have given out 2/3 bags to my sisters plus I like to buy different brands too heheh
> Some of my items are pretty old (except the red one), but since I took care of them (except the beige one-it used to be small shoulder bag, but the handles have peeled since so I cut them and use the bag as a clutch!)
> 
> Here is the pic, enjoy!!


----------



## jassthomass

xoxogg said:


> My small collection in action and oo well I have a pair of summer shoes but they are in the garage in the box waiting for summer returns again


 Do you have any pictures of the bag itself?


----------



## glistenpearls

*krazy4bags*, you got me there! I can't remember the name at all-I bought it in 2005, I would guess that my bag is the older version of the current "Joy" shoulder bag? So sorry!! I'm sure someone else can help


----------



## Roxana

My updated and tiny bit grown Gucci collection...


----------



## gucci lover

^^that's not tiny at all   Love your gold flats!


----------



## krazy4bags

*roxana* - i  your gold flats too!


----------



## Roxana

^ah, thanks girls! I got them before the boston, but I guess they match pretty good with it..I love that!


----------



## PrincessD

i love your pink cosmetic pouch 



bex said:


> Starting my collection...


----------



## PrincessD

I've just started using designer bags since last summer, so my collection is relatively small. But here's what I've got =)


----------



## iluvtoshop441

PRINCESS D i love your joy boston!!! did u buy it during the sale?


----------



## gucci lover

^^the joy boston is so classic, i  it too *PrincessD*!  Ohhhh your bed looks so comfy  
That's another obsession of mine besides purses LOL - PREATTY BEDDING!!!


----------



## PrincessD

^^ Thanks guys, I love that boston bag too, it's a good alternative to the LV Speedy since almost everybody has that one. 

Actually, iluvtoshop441, I bought it prior to the sale... I saw it on the sales section as well, I was pretty sad about it. Oh wells, but this doesn't make me love my bag less or anything =p


----------



## Roxana

^I love that boston too PrincessD! I saw a pic online recently and loved it! the colorcombination with the stripes are so perfect! Congrats on such a pretty collection!


----------



## jrjs237

I have this Jackie O  Guicci it is over 15 years old I never used it.  Where can i go to find out its worth?  Its all leather with a silver chain handle..


----------



## yorin

I only recently found out about this site 
here are my two Guccis


----------



## xoxogg

jassthomass said:


> Do you have any pictures of the bag itself?




like this?


----------



## Roxana

yorin said:


> I only recently found out about this site
> here are my two Guccis








Gorgious!! what is the color of the leather one, it looks like yellow? 
I love it!!


----------



## jassthomass

> xoxogg


thank you so much


----------



## yorin

Roxana said:


> Gorgious!! what is the color of the leather one, it looks like yellow?
> I love it!!


 
Thanks  The leather one is kind of a darkish beige, like tan.
It doubles as a clutch, so now I'm on the search for a coin purse that can fit inside!


----------



## Selena

My collection:




LOVE GUCCI!!! I have the Valentines Day Boston on its way to me this week as well!!


----------



## nay.nay01

^^^ OMG love all the bostons! Very nice collection!


----------



## xoxogg

Selena said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE GUCCI!!! I have the Valentines Day Boston on its way to me this week as well!!




ooo wow lovely collection!!!can I steal some??hehehe

do you have a heart bag charm in the hearts bag?did it come with the bag?or you bought it apart??


----------



## Selena

Hi THanks!! The heart charm comes with the bag!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hey all... love all yr collection form fellow tpf..

i dun have any Gucci bags as there not much a guys can buy in term of bags that i liek so far  BUT i do have a few pairs of shoes/boots

But i do LOVE their RTW and i have 12 jacket/coat...can i post them?


----------



## Selena

Yummy! Love mens jackets!  You have a hot bod by the way, but I am sure you know that.


----------



## tanj

*Selena* you make my bag look like an orphan with your collection.Very nice!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Selena said:


> Yummy! Love mens jackets!  You have a hot bod by the way, but I am sure you know that.



eheheh.... u make me blush

should i make a new thread abt my stuff?


----------



## slh1913

Me & Gucci Bouvier Hobo


----------



## .pursefiend.

selena, i need that treasure boston


----------



## Roxana

Wow Selena! you have an impressive Gucci collection! I love the boston with the little hearts! They're sooo cute  Is that from current season as well?


----------



## gucci lover

Great collection Selena.  The boston's are all beautiful and i love that crystal clutch


----------



## ItalianFashion

Great collection selena I love your treasure bag


----------



## ItalianFashion

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> hey all... love all yr collection form fellow tpf..
> 
> i dun have any Gucci bags as there not much a guys can buy in term of bags that i liek so far BUT i do have a few pairs of shoes/boots
> 
> But i do LOVE their RTW and i have 12 jacket/coat...can i post them?
> 
> View attachment 659647
> 
> 
> View attachment 659648


 

Love the coat pic and you have tons of ready to wear!  I wish they would send more pics of ready to wear from the outlets.


----------



## Selena

Roxana said:


> Wow Selena! you have an impressive Gucci collection! I love the boston with the little hearts! They're sooo cute  Is that from current season as well?




Yes same as the valentine bag.


----------



## beejerry

Selena said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE GUCCI!!! I have the Valentines Day Boston on its way to me this week as well!!



WOW!!!! 

Great collection and I  your bathroom!!!! OMG!!!!

 again...


----------



## Selena

Thanks!!!


----------



## daani!

Selena said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE GUCCI!!! I have the Valentines Day Boston on its way to me this week as well!!


 
*Two Words:*

*Je-LOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Love you collection it is toooooo enviable!!!*


*~LOVE~*


----------



## krazy4bags

*Selena -  *your collection! Nice bostons


----------



## aeonat

I have started a thread to show my collection, but I thought I should post it my modest gucci collection on the official "show your gucci collection" thread!  To avoid duplication, I have just posted some of pics here.  To see more or individual shot, check on this link 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/counting-my-blessing-gucci-collections-420127.html


----------



## aeonat

Forgot the group shot!


----------



## GGLOVER33

*aeonat,* i love everything!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rango3629

aeonat said:


> I have started a thread to show my collection, but I thought I should post it my modest gucci collection on the official "show your gucci collection" thread!  To avoid duplication, I have just posted some of pics here.  To see more or individual shot, check on this link
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/counting-my-blessing-gucci-collections-420127.html




That purple guccisima is FABULOUS! Im sure everyone is a little bit jealous of that one!


----------



## aeonat

GGLOVER33 said:


> *aeonat,* i love everything!! Thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you!!  I love them all too!!


----------



## aeonat

rango3629 said:


> That purple guccisima is FABULOUS! Im sure everyone is a little bit jealous of that one!


 
I am totally in love with the shade of purple they have on that guccissima as well!!


----------



## LRC

All Very Beautiful!!...makes me feel like going shopping!


----------



## pinkfitfit

My two bags.


----------



## gucci lover

^^so cute *pinkfitfit*!


----------



## nen

Roxana said:


> My updated and tiny bit grown Gucci collection...


 I love your boston!


----------



## gueancla

Jenita143 said:


> that boots are hella HOT!!!


 
Yes, check those out on Jennifer Lopez in her thread under celebrity section.  I love those boots too but unfortunately they are not available to purchase anymore. Some one suggested me ebay but with size is so difficult.


----------



## Loft Lady

Here is my small collection of Gucci's. It is  not the greatest  picture.  New medium Sukey to the left!


----------



## gucci lover

*Loft Lady* - Not small at all   you have a great collection.. congrats on the sukey... it's so cute!!!


----------



## jonalice

Loft Lady, I love your collection, great taste in bags!


----------



## gagaforgucci

For Sure!!!  Its not often we get a hot mans opinion! CL should pick u up for chanel runway dear ..Well if your not already contaracted by LV!...MG!


LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> eheheh.... u make me blush
> 
> should i make a new thread abt my stuff?


----------



## madda.fashion

my accesory of gucci!!!


----------



## LouisVDon

Gucci Leather Jacket, Gucci Scarf, and Gucci skull cap


----------



## gucci lover

^^very nice


----------



## yourhighness

I got my first Gucci  item 2006 december from my freshly new boyfriend and since then i have improved my collection a bit 
The best item is my black bag , from 2007 spring and iam still loving and wearing it
Like u can see golden shoes are one of my fav as well.


----------



## Dawn

aeonat said:


> I have started a thread to show my collection, but I thought I should post it my modest gucci collection on the official "show your gucci collection" thread!  To avoid duplication, I have just posted some of pics here.  To see more or individual shot, check on this link
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/counting-my-blessing-gucci-collections-420127.html



aeonat - what is the black bag with the long-looking black nylon strap? LOVE IT!


----------



## waverine

my one and only Gucci bag


----------



## JMF77

^ Oooo, very cute!


----------



## handbglvr

My first post (on the Gucci forum).  I just got Oliver today as a gift! My first Gucci piece! I have a pug so this was perfect!


----------



## jadorejoan

i only have 3 Gucci bags & they're not really very recent anymore. my favourite is the abbey because i really love the shade of pink!!


----------



## jadorejoan

handbglvr said:


> My first post (on the Gucci forum).  I just got Oliver today as a gift! My first Gucci piece! I have a pug so this was perfect!



The pug is so adorable!!!!


----------



## Miss Panda

jadorejoan said:


> i only have 3 Gucci bags & they're not really very recent anymore. my favourite is the abbey because i really love the shade of pink!!


 
Your pink abbey is absolutely beautiful.  Awesome for spring time.


----------



## flipchickmc

Love all the new additions ladies!  Keep them coming.

*handbglvr* - Oliver is adorable - thanks for sharing.


----------



## shopaholicious

Here is my Gucci family picture.

Small D Ring hobo in rose suede
Large Ducchessa boston bag in blush crystal GG with brown leather trim
Mini Treasure boston bag in offwhite guccissima leather
Medium Creole hobo in lavender guccissima leather


----------



## flipchickmc

shopaholicious said:


> Here is my Gucci family picture.
> 
> Small D Ring hobo in rose suede
> Large Ducchessa boston bag in blush crystal GG with brown leather trim
> Mini Treasure boston bag in offwhite guccissima leather
> Medium Creole hobo in lavender guccissima leather


 
Love all the colors in your collection.  The Mini Treasure is so darn cute!


----------



## aeonat

shopaholicious ... lovely collection!


----------



## bikini_martini

ItalianFashion said:


> Blondie and wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver guccissima


 
My Gosh!! I am literally drooling!! I love your Silver Britt!!!


----------



## symphoney

wowwww


----------



## Ilovepurse007

shopaholicious said:


> Here is my Gucci family picture.
> 
> Small D Ring hobo in rose suede
> Large Ducchessa boston bag in blush crystal GG with brown leather trim
> Mini Treasure boston bag in offwhite guccissima leather
> Medium Creole hobo in lavender guccissima leather



love the mini treasure boston, congrats


----------



## keywi100

_I've been on tpf for a while but never posted my items

From left to right:
Black leather hobo- S/S 2003
Small Black GG hobo- S/S 2005
Cosmetic case w pink trim- S/S 2009
Chain medium hobo (white leather trim)- F 2008
small orange jackie o- cruise 2004
navy leather hobo- cruise 2006 (I think)_


----------



## amnA-

Recent Action shot with my Gucci Moonlight Clutch - Swarovski ring.


----------



## Selena

I have the moonlight in gold and silver its such an adorable clutch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for the picture!


----------



## amnA-

^ oh wow gold AND silver!! wohoooo...
i love the clutch, since u dont need to carry a mirror to check ur lippy heheh... its absolutely gorgeous indeed.


----------



## ooohh_mle

very new to gucci. these are my purchases from the last 2 weeks/my small collection..for now.


----------



## krazy4bags

nice purchases* ooohh_mle*!! i like the d gold a lot! i'm sure your collection will expand real soon! sale is coming up! =D


----------



## amnA-

^ when does the online one start?


----------



## ooohh_mle

thanks krazy4bags!


----------



## mzbag

Hi here's one of my Vintage Gucci bags Profiling resting on a Chair.


----------



## Royal-k

GUCCI F/W 2004 Dragon Mink Evening bag


----------



## Royal-k

GUCCI S/S 2005 Golden Heels


----------



## Royal-k

GUCCI S/S 2003 RTW Kimono mini dress


----------



## Royal-k

HI everyone, I just started to join the Gucci forum!, which is my another loving brand (clothing mostly) so Most of my collection are ready to wear..but it always fun to share your passion !!


----------



## gucci lover

^^great stuff* Royal-k*   I love the gold sandals.  thanks for sharing and i would love to see more


----------



## Royal-k

thx gucci lover! when i have time i will post some more!:okay:


----------



## darkknight11




----------



## wmgomez

Luv the Brown GG and white leather collection. AWESOME


----------



## BDL

Classic bamboo clutch


----------



## BDL

Misc accessories...


----------



## ijmoran

BDL said:


> Classic bamboo clutch


 

Love the clutch.  So classic.


----------



## wmgomez

Awesome Collection. Love the lavender Guccissima 





shopaholicious said:


> Here is my Gucci family picture.
> 
> Small D Ring hobo in rose suede
> Large Ducchessa boston bag in blush crystal GG with brown leather trim
> Mini Treasure boston bag in offwhite guccissima leather
> Medium Creole hobo in lavender guccissima leather


----------



## N. Tosca

This bag is by far my favorite handbag in my collection. This is part of *Gucci's* *Limited Edition* *Dragon* collection that showcased in the fall/winter collection of '06. 

I purchased this beauty in Italy on my honeymoon from the outlets just outside of Florence...Ladies, if you ever get over to Italy GO TO THE OUTLETS! This incredible masterpiece barely set me back at only $500, but originally retailed for $2500. It's construction uses only the highest quality materials that include; burnout silk velvet, gold coated handles, Swarovski crystals, alligator and the interior is lined in silk. 

I only pull this baby out to use on very special occasions and I treat it like a museum piece. I always get a multitude of compliments from women _and men_ when I use this purse.

_Note: I haven't figured out how to compress photos yet, so I wasn't able to download the pics of mine to this post, the image shown is from the internet. The only difference between mine and this one is on mine the main body color and alligator are a rich burgandy. When I figure out how to compress photos, I'll repost this entry with the pics of mine._


----------



## krazy4bags

^^that's a gorgeous bag!!! i can't believe you got it for $500 that's a steal!


----------



## Dolly6637

Royal-K I love those Sandals!!


----------



## devoted7

*the first handbag is my first Gucci ever, and 2nd designer I've ever had! And of course I still love this handbag! It has always been my fav. and still is! *​ 





*then came along this one...*​ 



*

and then came 4 other Gucci's which are now long lost gone 

and then my eyes were opened up to new designers...
and back to wanting to purchase a Sukey 
*​


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My small Gucci Collection:


----------



## Megana_

My small "collection"  Have some lovely sunglasses aswell, but no pics of those.


----------



## saccharine12

xoxogg said:


> ooo wow lovely collection!!!can I steal some??hehehe
> 
> do you have a heart bag charm in the hearts bag?did it come with the bag?or you bought it apart??



great collections .. is that boston bag the large one ?? been looking for an actual pic and i came across your collection..


----------



## Senbei

Megana_ said:


> My small "collection"  Have some lovely sunglasses aswell, but no pics of those.



Ooh cool! I have the same one. but yours looks to be in a more pristine condition than mine. I've traveled around with it a bit too much.


----------



## bagangelic 07

*A friend from Italy gave this to me. Love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















http://i713.photobucket.com/albums/ww133/amenaamena/Picture015.jpg*


----------



## krazy4bags

^^very nice bag! i love the little bamboos!


----------



## shopaholicious

wmgomez said:


> Awesome Collection. Love the lavender Guccissima



Thanks!


----------



## pepsimax

Here is my latest gucci bag,I think its called jockey,its dark brown suede
leather:


----------



## Scopiogirl

Selena said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE GUCCI!!! I have the Valentines Day Boston on its way to me this week as well!!



what a collection!!!!!! wowzerSSSS!!!


----------



## smvida

my (slowly) growing gucci collection


----------



## gucci lover

^^very nice collection but I am very fascinated with your furniture too!  I love it


----------



## Selena

Scopiogirl said:


> what a collection!!!!!! wowzerSSSS!!!



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Expy00

Here are a few photos of my red/white Boston - tatoo bag that was delivered earlier this morning...


----------



## Bag Lady 923

^ That is very pretty Expy!


----------



## Expy00

Bag Lady 923 said:


> ^ That is very pretty Expy!


 
Thank you, Bad Lady 923.


----------



## flowerbobon

This is my first Gucci ever and I will keep this bag till I'm old In future I am sure I will have more.


----------



## aikan

Just purchased theses from Nordstrom Rack I only spent 80.00 they retail on bluefly $210 they come in brown too
heres bluefly link
http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-metal-bow-wrap-sunglasses/cat20066/303699301/detail.fly


----------



## MaliaNia

here's my small collection:


----------



## Jaeniver

I have only two Gucci's - a little black mini messenger and a gold Hysteria evening clutch. Hopefully I will have more in the future but I am that kind of person that I like to buy bags from different brands


----------



## M_Butterfly

bagangelic 07 said:


> *A friend from Italy gave this to me. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i713.photobucket.com/albums/ww133/amenaamena/Picture015.jpg*


 

Woman I need a friend like that. I love this bag!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Here's my small collection. 

Bostons: Black/Brown Hawaii Exclusive, Sand Guccissima, White/Beige





Black Guccissima Chain Medium Hobo





D Gold Large Shoulder Bag with Yellow Trim


----------



## gucci lover

^^very nice!  all so beautiful


----------



## N. Tosca

I have no Gucci "collection", I have only one Gucci...One absolutely gorgeous and amazing bag!  I consider it to be the crown jewel of my collection.  I purchased it in Florence Italy on my honeymoon!


----------



## krazy4bags

^^One of the Tom Ford bags...G O R G E O U S!!! I love it! I wish I have one of those...


----------



## N. Tosca

Thanks krazy4bags!  I love it too!  The bonus is I got a killer deal on it, I purchased it at the Gucci outlet in Italy.  This amazing bag set me back only $500, yeah you heard right.  I treat this bag like a museum piece, I use it only on very special occasions, I stuff it and use a lent roller on it before storing it again.  This is my baby.


----------



## sarahlouise06

The bags shown aren't just Gucci, sorry, I've no other pictures!

Starting from the left I have; Gucci white 'Jackie O' bag '09, Dolce and Gabbana tan bag from roughly two or three years ago, Gucci 'Indy' bought in the Bal Harbour mall two Christmases ago, x2 Louis Vuitton (both are over 30 years old, the poor clutch is falling apart and the holdall is just as bad, the handles were replaced along with the zip). In front of the Louis Vuittons, I have two clutches, on the left I've a small Jimmy Choo clutch, and on the right I've my patent Gucci clutch.

I've also got a small Gucci canvas bag, I'm not that big a fan of it, so I'm considering selling it even though it's in excellent condition. I've also got a red patent Dolce and Gabbana handbag with matching shoes, but my mum's using them at the moment.

All in all, I don't think that's too bad a start for a fashion obsessed 18 year old!


----------



## claudis_candy

Its a begining of my collection


----------



## claudis_candy

I cant paste it here ;/


----------



## claudis_candy

Its a begining of my collection  











now thats  ok


----------



## gucci lover

sarahlouise06 said:


> The bags shown aren't just Gucci, sorry, I've no other pictures!
> 
> Starting from the left I have; Gucci white 'Jackie O' bag '09, Dolce and Gabbana tan bag from roughly two or three years ago, Gucci 'Indy' bought in the Bal Harbour mall two Christmases ago, x2 Louis Vuitton (both are over 30 years old, the poor clutch is falling apart and the holdall is just as bad, the handles were replaced along with the zip). In front of the Louis Vuittons, I have two clutches, on the left I've a small Jimmy Choo clutch, and on the right I've my patent Gucci clutch.
> 
> I've also got a small Gucci canvas bag, I'm not that big a fan of it, so I'm considering selling it even though it's in excellent condition. I've also got a red patent Dolce and Gabbana handbag with matching shoes, but my mum's using them at the moment.
> 
> All in all, I don't think that's too bad a start for a fashion obsessed 18 year old!


 
the jackie o and indy are both divine!  the little patent clutch is cute as well.... and i looooove your heardboard


----------



## mv_envy

ItalianFashion said:


> Here is my updated collection
> 
> Gucci Blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Petbed




super cute and adorable!!!! i love that pet bed!!!!   !


----------



## Odeelia

Does anybody know what's left in UK Gucci Outlet that's on sale? Im looking at guccisima and plain leather collections


----------



## mzbag

A touch of vintage Gucci


----------



## N. Tosca

mzbag said:


> A touch of vintage Gucci


 

Great vintage collection!  I've just started looking for vintage items to add to my modern collection.


----------



## mzbag

N. Tosca said:


> Great vintage collection! I've just started looking for vintage items to add to my modern collection.


 
Thank you


----------



## gucci lover

*mzbag* - lovin' the vintage bags!  i'm hoping to add a small vintage messenger one day!


----------



## eyesight8

here's my small collection of gucci bags... i just started it this year


----------



## mzbag

eyesight8 said:


> here's my small collection of gucci bags... i just started it this year


 
Your collection is Beautiful


----------



## mzbag

gucci lover said:


> *mzbag* - lovin' the vintage bags! i'm hoping to add a small vintage messenger one day!


 
Thank you


----------



## eyesight8

mzbag said:


> Your collection is Beautiful



thank you


----------



## Dandy77

This is my total Gucci collection


----------



## Chocolatier

My only Gucci wallet which I but in Rome for about a year ago.


----------



## GoP-Demon

photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs118.snc1/4860_123718455539_508920539_3433520_3396343_n.jpg

My first ever luxury anything :O 50% off! Wallet is my mom's 30% off.  I didn't realize that the material on the wallet would be better than the material of the bag though.


----------



## HauteGlam29

Dandy77 said:


> This is my total Gucci collection


 
Wow! You have a great collection.


----------



## mamavuitton

This is my complete Gucci collection. I purchased my first Gucci bag in July 2008 and my collection has grown rapidly this year.

I will be on purse ban until the next sale.


----------



## mamavuitton

Here are some indivdiual pictures of some bags that are hard to see in the group shot.










Chocolate Guccissima Zip Top Tote









Large Hysteria Tote Small Hysteria Tote








AbbeyGuccissima Tote Bauboska Russet Guccissima Tote


----------



## mamavuitton

Here are more pictures:




Travel Tote





Large Jockey Hobo





Medium Black Patent D Ring Tote





Medium Black Bauboska Tote





Horsebit 





Black wallet and Crystal GG case





Joy Boston Collection


----------



## mamavuitton

Here are more pictures:




Medium Linen Hysteria Messenger Tote





Yellow french wallet and key fob





Pelham





Medium Crystal GG Babouska Tote





Red and Green Heart Boston and GG Plus wallet





Heart Boston, Heart Wallet, and GG Plus Cosmetic Case





Medium Irina Tote





Babouska Boston and Crystal GG Wallet


----------



## mamavuitton

Here is the last photo:




Tortoise Hysteria Hobo and French Wallet


----------



## flipchickmc

Love all the latest additions!

mamavuitton - great collection!


----------



## Spoiled Royalty

mamavuitton said:


> Here is the last photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortoise Hysteria Hobo and French Wallet


 
You have a lovely collection!!


----------



## amnA-

^ totally drooling over the tortoise line - its so chic, screams character but not brand! lovely!


----------



## ijmoran

Wow mamavuitton, nice collection.  That linen hysteria looks lovely!


----------



## mzbag

mamavuitton your collection is awesome!

 Love your collection Wow!  Luvin the Bostons.


----------



## Scopiogirl

mamavuitton said:


> this is my complete gucci collection. I purchased my first gucci bag in july 2008 and my collection has grown rapidly this year.
> 
> I will be on purse ban until the next sale.



you.are.my.hero!!!!!!!


----------



## ayla

mamavuitton said:


> This is my complete Gucci collection. I purchased my first Gucci bag in July 2008 and my collection has grown rapidly this year.
> 
> I will be on purse ban until the next sale.



Holy !!! What an amazing collection, and built so quickly too !


----------



## preity_4

what is the name of the bag in the middle???
I've been looking for them from the time I saw a girl carry it... 
but wasn't sure what they are called.
when did u get those?


----------



## gucci lover

mamavuitton said:


> This is my complete Gucci collection. I purchased my first Gucci bag in July 2008 and my collection has grown rapidly this year.
> 
> I will be on purse ban until the next sale.


 
 Wow!  Love it all~!!!!


----------



## wmgomez

Wow, amazing!!!


----------



## bag_shopper

oh my goodness! what's a great collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Just added these heels to my tiny collection.


----------



## callyne18

I'm so thrilled when I got my first Gucci bag - the Sukey!! and I wanna share my happiness!! Here the picture:


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i  it!!


----------



## AMKbagaholics

*SO beautiful. I am saving hard to get my SUKEY but you already did it. Congrats!! *


----------



## callyne18

@ gucci lover - I love it too!! I never regret to get this instead of pelham.. but probably will get the pelham on the right time. lolz!! 

@ AMKBagaholics - it is SO BEAUTIFUL! and thank you.. 

this doesnt stop me from buying another one or more!!


----------



## mzbag

mssmelanie said:


> Here's my Gucci Collection! I know they are all the same in that it's the Brown GG with the white leather trim but I love that combo!


 
Beautiful Love your collection!


----------



## muchiko19

mamavuitton said:


> This is my complete Gucci collection. I purchased my first Gucci bag in July 2008 and my collection has grown rapidly this year.
> 
> I will be on purse ban until the next sale.



Purse ban? you better be! hehe kidding.  Loving everything! bravo!


----------



## Zucnarf

chillyne said:


> I'm so thrilled when I got my first Gucci bag - the Sukey!! and I wanna share my happiness!! Here the picture:




Gorgeus bag!


----------



## Milena7




----------



## OCDaboutPurses

Hello everyone! Former lurker here.. couldn't stay in the lurches anymore without sharing my Gucci collection. I'm not sure how to post pics and there are MANY so please bear with me. This is a pathetic shame the amount of bags.. but as my name says.. Obessive Compulsive about purses! I will be doing this in 2 posts so continue to scroll down..


----------



## OCDaboutPurses

PART 2.. There is more Gucci expected today *sigh* Also my daughter has 3 of my bags plus 2 pairs of shoes that I couldn't add.  It sucks wearing the same size shoe as her because she always takes them!


----------



## OCDaboutPurses

PART 3






Shoes: I could only find 1 of a few pairs lol









Sea of Gucci





I haven't bothered with the sunglasses.. I'm exhausted lol  There is more Gucci expected today *sigh* Then I'm officially on purse lockdown!!  Now who's going to help me put all this stuff back??


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i'll help you put it back...just soon as i make some room in my closet 

that is ALOT OF GUCCI!!!


----------



## OCDaboutPurses

.pursefiend. said:


> ^i'll help you put it back...just soon as i make some room in my closet
> 
> that is ALOT OF GUCCI!!!



LOL I know it's pathetic really.. I hope to get over my purse obsession one of these days :shame:


----------



## OCDaboutPurses

I found more Gucci in the back of my daughter's closet and there's a yellow leather Hysteria bag I can't seem to locate but here are a few more pics of purse porn:


----------



## mv_envy

^^^^ wow OCDaboutPurses i love your collection and variations!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Beenie

OCD, I am SO happy you came out of lurk mode for this! Thanks for the fun!  AND I am happy you got your package!


----------



## gucci lover

*OCD* - thank you for coming out to play with us!  Don't hide those gorgeous bags.. we wanna see the eye candy too   Love your user name... OCD.  it has a nice ring to to it


----------



## OCDaboutPurses

Thanks everyone glad you enjoyed! I am definitely "Guccied-out" so no more for me..


----------



## dsignacio

like your collection...

here is what i have as my first one!


----------



## Milena7

My Gucci jacket, wear it all the time


----------



## polljimmy

I never mind to show my collection but my collection is very antic. So, i launch my blog for this collection ! You find this in on web.


----------



## gucci lover

Milena7 said:


> My Gucci jacket, wear it all the time
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/i/63193164.jpg/


 
Wow!  It's gorgeous and you look great wearing it!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fashionista524

print*model said:


> Here is my Gucci collection:
> 
> - Flora bag with matching horsebit shoes.
> 
> - Horsebit clutch with purple/black stripes and metal bamboo link strap.
> 
> - Large black leather red/green stripe hobo with metal bamboo rings.
> 
> - Purple leather hobo with gold-tone logo.
> 
> The pictures of my shoes are going to take some time! Will add them later. Thanks for looking!


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE your purple bag, your entire collection is nice


----------



## Fashionista524

Milena7 said:


> My Gucci jacket, wear it all the time


  Whoah! You look Amazing  and your jacket is so FAb!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## Fashionista524

mamavuitton said:


> This is my complete Gucci collection. I purchased my first Gucci bag in July 2008 and my collection has grown rapidly this year.
> 
> I will be on purse ban until the next sale.


 I'm IN LOVE with your collection, job well done you have incredible taste...I LOVE them ALL!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Milena7 said:


> My Gucci jacket, wear it all the time


 

 loveeeeeeeeeeee it!!! is this jacket still available?


----------



## Milena7

^ Wouldn't be able to tell you, I got it 2 yrs ago 


Thanks everyone


----------



## Milena7

2 more shots of jacket


----------



## NoKnockOffs

^ Oh Milena, I LOVE that jacket!!!


----------



## Milena7

^ Thanks!

One of my Gucci bags


----------



## louvre1256

Wow! Milena, both bags look good on you.  What type was the black bag you were wearing with your Gucci black leather jacket? That looks fabulous!  How about the canvas with brown trims and handle,  what do you call that?  Sorry, I'm just learning the Gucci bags.


----------



## Milena7

louvre1256 said:


> Wow! Milena, both bags look good on you.  What type was the black bag you were wearing with your Gucci black leather jacket? That looks fabulous!



Thanks  That's a Prada bag (check the Prada pics thread, I posted more of it there).


----------



## louvre1256

Yes, it was Prada.  You wore it next to your Gucci jacket so when I saw the red and green I thought it was part of the bag.   Thanks.  How about the canvas Gucci with brown trims and handle, what type of Gucci is that?  I'm sorry, I'm a Gucci newbie.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## louvre1256

Hello Melina! Is it the 'secret' medium top handle bag with lock detail?  It's beautiful.


----------



## Expy00

Gucci beige/orchid tote with matching mules, purchased in 2005 from NM:


----------



## gucci lover

^^very pretty expy!  Great combo


----------



## Expy00

Thank you, Gucci lover.


----------



## CrazyHermesGirl

Holly lady!!! That much bags in such a short time. WOW! They are all beautiful. Do you collect any other brands?


----------



## bkp0

Very nice! Is that a tall version of the abbey tote? I really like that its north/ south and not east/west.



Expy00 said:


> Gucci beige/orchid tote with matching mules, purchased in 2005 from NM:


----------



## Expy00

Thank you, Bkp0. I'm not sure if this is an abbey tote or not as the NM and Gucci tags don't state the style name or collection for the bag. It's definitely more of a north/south tote though. The style number for the bag is listed as 130739 F4DYG 8591.


----------



## Milena7

^^ Sooooooooooo pretty!! I want that bag badly!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh...

I have this one w/ the sandals, but yours is prettier (sorry about the quality I scanned it)


----------



## Milena7

One of my very well used Gucci bags


----------



## Expy00

Milena7 said:


> ^^ Sooooooooooo pretty!! I want that bag badly!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> I have this one w/ the sandals, but yours is prettier (sorry about the quality I scanned it)


 


Thank you, Milena7. Your beige/pink Gucci set is very nice indeed, I love the sandals. It looks like we both like matching Gucci sets... hand bags and shoes! You take gorgeous photos and your Gucci collection is wonderful


----------



## Milena7

*high fives* her Gucci pal *Expy00*


----------



## neverenoughbags

Hey...where is that pic taken....Belgium??  Just a guess...


----------



## Milena7

^ Mexico.


----------



## Fashionista524

Expy00 said:


> Gucci beige/orchid tote with matching mules, purchased in 2005 from NM:


 
I totally LOVE it!! they look soooooooooooooooo GOOD together


----------



## Expy00

Thank you, Fashionista524.


----------



## NoKnockOffs

What a fabulous set Expy. I admire your way of matching and I see you have been doing this for a while if you've had this since '05. I know matching shoes and bag are not required but I'm one of those people that thinks it just looks better. 


Expy00 said:


> Gucci beige/orchid tote with matching mules, purchased in 2005 from NM:


----------



## Beenie

Expy I am here drooling over that beige/orchid set!  Was that a Hawaii color? I wish they had those brighter colors again. I am still waiting to hear what size shoes you are sending me (since aren't the shoes all still up for grabs ) but after seeing your feet it looks like they are too tiny for me!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

I'm lovin' all the newest additions ladies!


----------



## Beenie

^^ Yours TOO, Flip!!!


----------



## Expy00

NoKnockOffs said:


> What a fabulous set Expy. I admire your way of matching and I see you have been doing this for a while if you've had this since '05. I know matching shoes and bag are not required but I'm one of those people that thinks it just looks better.


 

Thank you, NoKnockoffs. Yes, I'm a sucker when it comes to matching sets, hand bags and shoes that is  I've been matching hand bags and shoes for quite some time now: Gucci, LV, Coach, and Chanel. It just kills me though that sometimes, the shoes can cost almost as much as a hand bag.


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> Expy I am here drooling over that beige/orchid set! Was that a Hawaii color? I wish they had those brighter colors again. I am still waiting to hear what size shoes you are sending me (since aren't the shoes all still up for grabs ) but after seeing your feet it looks like they are too tiny for me!!!


 
Beenie, the beige/orchid tote was a NM exclusive, per my SA. I also miss the bright colored trim and handles on the beige GG bags. To this day, I still regret having returned a turqouise trimmed shoulder bag (one with double handles and piston lock closure) only because the bag had rose colored hardware and I wasn't able to find a pair of matching shoes for it... big mistake    By the way, I typically wear a size 37 in flats and either a size 37 or 37 1/2 in heels, depending on the Gucci shoe style. Will the shoes work out for you or do I need to send them off to someone else?


----------



## JLa

Should i get this in my Gucci collection? I can't stop thinking about it after blogging it here.


----------



## bonny_montana

Hi here are a few of my Gucci bags... But, I am not very good at naming bags, but I shall try my best and hope I am not wrong with the names. thks
oops don't know this name.


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

Black gucci with bamboo handles






[/URL]


----------



## bonny_montana

Fur Gucci


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

Limited edition, Indy? I think?


----------



## bonny_montana

tatto boston with shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Pelham tote limited edition


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

Last one my Gucci backpack


----------



## ~cat~

OMG, this is so cuuuuuuuute, bonny.
Love, love, love the fur



bonny_montana said:


> Fur Gucci


----------



## mighty1911

Milena7 said:


> 2 more shots of jacket



Nice jacket! Nice pegase  change your phone


----------



## Beenie

Expy00 said:


> Beenie, the beige/orchid tote was a NM exclusive, per my SA. I also miss the bright colored trim and handles on the beige GG bags. To this day, I still regret having returned a turqouise trimmed shoulder bag (one with double handles and piston lock closure) only because the bag had rose colored hardware and I wasn't able to find a pair of matching shoes for it... big mistake  By the way, I typically wear a size 37 in flats and either a size 37 or 37 1/2 in heels, depending on the Gucci shoe style. Will the shoes work out for you or do I need to send them off to someone else?


 
BOO! I think I am a 39  I have BIG feet!


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> BOO! I think I am a 39  I have BIG feet!


 

You don't have big feet, Beanie How about if I let you borrow the orchid tote? Although, my mom has already claimed first dibs on it


----------



## Expy00

Bonny_montana, what a diverse and wonderful Gucci collection! I also like the fur hand bag


----------



## Beenie

Expy00 said:


> You don't have big feet, Beanie How about if I let you borrow the orchid tote? Although, my mom has already claimed first dibs on it


 
DEAL when your mom is done with it. I am obsessed with that bag!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

~cat~ said:


> OMG, this is so cuuuuuuuute, bonny.
> Love, love, love the fur


 
Thank you cat.


----------



## bonny_montana

Expy00 said:


> Bonny_montana, what a diverse and wonderful Gucci collection! I also like the fur hand bag


 
Thank you Expy00, the fur one is lovely.x


----------



## papertiger

Milena7 I adore your jacket, practical, everlasting beauty.


It will just look better and better!


----------



## papertiger

Expy00 that colour on your sandals.bag set is chic and a little bit sexy too. Suits you down to the ground.


----------



## papertiger

bonny_montana said:


>



What can I say bonny_montana - always pure pleasure to look at your bags of every brand but of course I love Gucci best.

This bag is from the same season as my Burgundy top handle but the same great colour as my suede Babushka Boston from last year - what I divine combo. That bag is such great quality and in such a lovely hue of blue. 

Congrats on some the best Guccis from many remarkable seasons.


----------



## missb

I am now left with only 2 Gucci bags 

Gucci Black Blondie Webbed Hobo





Gucci Guccissima Lilac Creole Hobo





I am a sucker for hobos


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> DEAL when your mom is done with it. I am obsessed with that bag!!!


 

OK, I've got you written down for second dibs on the orchid tote   By the way, I sometimes come across the turquoise trimmed shoulder bag on eBay but have never recived a response from the sellers to my inquires regarding a guaranteed authenticity on their bag.


----------



## Expy00

papertiger said:


> Expy00 that colour on your sandals.bag set is chic and a little bit sexy too. Suits you down to the ground.


 
Thank you, Papertiger. The orchid hand bag/shoe set is very special to me as it's the first Gucci set that I purchased. I fell in love with the tote due to the orchid colored leather trim, handles, and interior. When my SA informed me that there were also matching mules available, I was over the moon


----------



## Beenie

Expy00 said:


> OK, I've got you written down for second dibs on the orchid tote  By the way, I sometimes come across the turquoise trimmed shoulder bag on eBay but have never recived a response from the sellers to my inquires regarding a guaranteed authenticity on their bag.


 
Yeah I have seen the turquoise ones as well and liked them and figured due to the beautiful bright color they were from the same season.


----------



## bonny_montana

papertiger said:


> What can I say bonny_montana - always pure pleasure to look at your bags of every brand but of course I love Gucci best.
> 
> This bag is from the same season as my Burgundy top handle but the same great colour as my suede Babushka Boston from last year - what I divine combo. That bag is such great quality and in such a lovely hue of blue.
> 
> Congrats on some the best Guccis from many remarkable seasons.


 
papertiger, thank you so much for the lovely comments. I too Love Gucci most of my first bags I ever owned were from Gucci and Fendi.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Me and my only Gucci. New Britt Hobo.


----------



## aimeng

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> Me and my only Gucci. New Britt Hobo.


 A beautiful tote! love the lining


----------



## e_33_1

Not sure if this link will work. let me know... but my blue gucci sukey and wallet is in my album 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=4578


----------



## Northergirl

e_33_1 said:


> Not sure if this link will work. let me know... but my blue gucci sukey and wallet is in my album
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=4578


 

I love your blue sukey  I want one now.


----------



## baby*

my collection


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Thank you* aimeng* !!


----------



## Suzzeee

My tiny starter collection -- all bought at the outlet or on sale!  4 pair sunnies, Irina Flap and my new Guam pumps.


----------



## Expy00

Suzzeee said:


> My tiny starter collection -- all bought at the outlet or on sale! 4 pair sunnies, Irina Flap and my new Guam pumps.


 

Great Gucci finds, Suzzeee! It's great to see you posting here on the Gucci forum


----------



## Expy00

Thanks to the assistance of Aeonat, yet again, I was able to acquire this Gucci web set:


----------



## smvida

Expy00 said:


> Thanks to the assistance of Aeonat, yet again, I was able to acquire this Gucci web set:


love that duo *Expy00*!!!


----------



## missb

Expy00 said:


> Thanks to the assistance of Aeonat, yet again, I was able to acquire this Gucci web set:



OMG! Gorgeous! I'm so jealous. I so want the Gucci web hobo too in Guccissima  I saw on Gucci's website and the Guccissima leather is actually cheaper than the monogram canvas, if I remember correctly


----------



## flipchickmc

Expy00 said:


> Thanks to the assistance of Aeonat, yet again, I was able to acquire this Gucci web set:


 
 - Expy - I looooooove them both!  Omagosh I'm totally drooling over the shoes! I love matching sets.


----------



## Expy00

smvida said:


> love that duo *Expy00*!!!


 

Thank you, Smvida. This web set brings back fond memories of when I first fell in love with the "old school" Gucci hand bags back in the early 90's.


----------



## Expy00

missb said:


> OMG! Gorgeous! I'm so jealous. I so want the Gucci web hobo too in Guccissima  I saw on Gucci's website and the Guccissima leather is actually cheaper than the monogram canvas, if I remember correctly


 
Thank you, Missb. The web hobo in guccissima is so gorgeous and it's priced at only $80 more than the canvas/fabric version, per the Gucci web site. I'm hoping that the guccissima version will be included as part of the Gucci sale in Nov.... sometimes the classic bags actually do go on sale.


----------



## Expy00

flipchickmc said:


> - Expy - I looooooove them both! Omagosh I'm totally drooling over the shoes! I love matching sets.


 
Thank you, Flipchickmc. I lucked out as my outlet SA set the mules aside for me as soon she noticed that they were my size. They were the only pair of web mules that the outlet received! I love matching sets as well but for me it's all about the shoes and hand bags


----------



## parachute_3

Expy00 said:


> Gucci beige/orchid tote with matching mules, purchased in 2005 from NM:


adorable...loved it with the matching shoes!


----------



## Beenie

EXPY! OMG I am in LOVE with those shoes (as usual!) and we're kind of bag twins since I have the web hobo in black. Now I am going to obsess over the shoes you have since they ARE the perfect match!


----------



## Expy00

parachute_3 said:


> adorable...loved it with the matching shoes!


 

Thank you, Parachute_3.


----------



## Expy00

Beenie said:


> EXPY! OMG I am in LOVE with those shoes (as usual!) and we're kind of bag twins since I have the web hobo in black. Now I am going to obsess over the shoes you have since they ARE the perfect match!


 
Yay... I'm glad to hear that we both own the canvas web hobo, Beenie  The next time that I stop by the Gucci store or outlet, I'll keep an eye out for the matching mules for your black web hobo. I've seen the black leather pumps with the web design, in the circular Gucci logo, at the Gucci store and they're gorgeous.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Expy00 said:


> Gucci beige/orchid tote with matching mules, purchased in 2005 from NM:




love it!!!!


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Here's a picture of my first Gucci along w/ the wallet.  My hubby bought it for me last year in San Marcos during the Black Friday event.

I absolutely love it and am so ready for another one!!


----------



## Expy00

GabLVoesvuitton said:


> love it!!!!


 

Thank you, GabLVoesvuitton. The orchid Gucci set is one of my all-time favorites  Your new Britt hobo is quite lovely and you look so stylish and gorgeous modelling your new Gucci! I hope that you're enjoying your new hobo.


----------



## Expy00

Crystal_Dallas said:


> Here's a picture of my first Gucci along w/ the wallet. My hubby bought it for me last year in San Marcos during the Black Friday event.
> 
> I absolutely love it and am so ready for another one!!


 
What a great Gucci set, Crystal_Dallas... very nice indeed! I've yet to visit the San Marcos outlet but am plotting to do so the next time that I travel to TX


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Expy00 said:


> What a great Gucci set, Crystal_Dallas... very nice indeed! I've yet to visit the San Marcos outlet but am plotting to do so the next time that I travel to TX


 
Thanks Expy!  I love the SM outlet and am hoping to make it out there next weekend.  I am hoping that they'll have a sale for Labor Day but I'm not too sure if they do. 

Does anyone know if the outlets will have a sale for Labor Day??


----------



## Jenita143

here is my latest update:
i've sold some older ones to fund my chanel collection, but these are my keepers.


----------



## Crystal_Dallas

Jenita143 said:


> here is my latest update:
> i've sold some older ones to fund my chanel collection, but these are my keepers.


 
Gorgeous, I love your Gucci collection Jenita!!


----------



## dirrtyboi87

1st TPF post!

My Spring summer 09 men runway tote with pink handles..


----------



## tashaplus3

Very nice collections.  Love the matching shoes!!!!


----------



## dirrtyboi87

Here are the rest..


----------



## papertiger

dirrtyboi87 said:


> Here are the rest..



FAB bags dirrtyboi - (ssshh - even your  M bayswater)


----------



## trisha48228

dirrty, i loooooove your collection.  Very nice.  I wanted that ysl bag and never purchased it. Who is the big black tote by?


----------



## papertiger

trisha48228 said:


> dirrty, i loooooove your collection.  Very nice.  I wanted that ysl bag and never purchased it. Who is the big black tote by?



Black (men's travel) tote's Gucci from this summer (I know this coz I have the 'brother' and I wear my GG 'Sam' charm on it ))

YSL?


----------



## trisha48228

YSL, the tan brief looking bag in the middleof the family photo.


----------



## papertiger

trisha48228 said:


> YSL, the tan brief looking bag in the middleof the family photo.





Looks like an Oak croc-stamped Mulberry Bayswater to me


----------



## dirrtyboi87

papertiger said:


> Looks like an Oak croc-stamped Mulberry Bayswater to me




Papertiger u're sharp! It's a M Piccadilly though, a larger version of the bayswater. Sorry bout that in the pic.


----------



## papertiger

dirrtyboi87 said:


> Papertiger u're sharp! It's a M Piccadilly though, a larger version of the bayswater. Sorry bout that in the pic.



Very nice collection altogether. We have no problems admiring lovely bags of ALL SORTS at the Gucci forum


----------



## seasterling2k

Here they are.....................


----------



## seasterling2k

Crystal_Dallas said:


> Gorgeous, I love your Gucci collection Jenita!!


Those shades are HOT! Great collection!


----------



## seasterling2k

dirrtyboi87 said:


> Here are the rest..


You have an awesome collection. Can't wait until my collection gets that big!


----------



## papertiger

Seasterling - beautiful - esp blk/web Boston - you must be very proud, it's a great (and not so little) collection


----------



## heatherlc123

Here is my collection:

Large Horsebit Hobo in Black Canvas




Large Princy Hobo in Chocolate Guccissima




85th Anniversary Boston in Sienna Guccissima




Medium Bullet in Pink/Black Canvas




Entire collection with Prada Fairy Shopping Tote and Marc Jacobs Quilted Stam in Gold


----------



## bonny_montana

Burgundy gucci(sorry posted this already but forgot)


----------



## bonny_montana

White with gold


----------



## bonny_montana

Black Canvas


----------



## bonny_montana

And finally,


----------



## papertiger

bonny_montana said:


> And finally,



All lovely B_M. Thanks for going to all the trouble to post them on the Gucci forum


----------



## papertiger

heatherlc123 said:


> Here is my collection:
> 
> Large Horsebit Hobo in Black Canvas
> 
> Large Princy Hobo in Chocolate Guccissima
> 
> 85th Anniversary Boston in Sienna Guccissima
> 
> Medium Bullet in Pink/Black Canvas
> 
> Entire collection with Prada Fairy Shopping Tote and Marc Jacobs Quilted Stam in Gold



Fab - ulous heather. Do I detect a little sneaking in MJ gold and Prada fairies into the Gucci mix?


----------



## heatherlc123

I HAD to have the fairy tote, bleeding ink and all! Sadly, I don't get to carry it often in humid Florida. The MJ was an impulse buy but I really love it. They were too beautiful to leave out of the "family" photo.


----------



## trisha48228

Good eye Paper.  I'm not very familiar with Mulberry, so I would have never figured it out.  :shame:


----------



## krazy4bags

I  every single one of these bags!!! The doctor speedy (correct me if I'm wrong with the name) in blue is one of my all time Gucci favorites!!! They are so classic and just simply beautiful...B E A U T I F U L!!! 




bonny_montana said:


> And finally,


----------



## bonny_montana

Papertiger it was fun posting them here, always is. Thank you

 Krazy4bags, thank you too! sorry really not fully educated on bag names yet lol


----------



## neverenoughbags

bonny_montana said:


> And finally,


 
This has got to be one of the best pictures.....  I love the doggie in the background....


----------



## flipchickmc

Love all the newest additions everyone!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bonny_montana

Neverenoughbags: Thank you for your lovely comment, was so nice to read.

Picked up these 2 Gorgeous Vintage Gucci's today For a great deal. 
I think they are fab. Hope you think so too.


----------



## papertiger

bonny_montana said:


> Neverenoughbags: Thank you for your lovely comment, was so nice to read.
> 
> Picked up these 2 Gorgeous Vintage Gucci's today For a great deal.
> I think they are fab. Hope you think so too.



Lovely B_M both Lizard and suede


----------



## bonny_montana

papertiger said:


> Lovely B_M both Lizard and suede


 
Papertiger thanks for that, I was wondering what it was!!! lol


----------



## funbags68

papertiger said:


> Lovely B_M both Lizard and suede


Papertiger...those are too gorgeous for words:kiss::kiss:


----------



## ijmoran

Gorgeous additions papertiger!!


----------



## papertiger

ijmoran said:


> Gorgeous additions papertiger!!



:shame: Not mine ijmoran and funbags, they are Bonny_Montana's.

Sadly  I can't have ALL the beautiful Gucci things in the world 

however hard I try!!!


----------



## heatherlc123

Just wanted to show my Craig's List find from this weekend for $90!  The exterior is in great shape and the interior is great, no flaking or cracking and the paper authenticity tag is still intact. The color in the picture is a little off because it was an iphone picture I took this morning.


----------



## flipchickmc

Congrats on your vintage deals *Bonny & heather*!


----------



## bonny_montana

flipchickmc said:


> Congrats on your vintage deals *Bonny & heather*!


 
Thank you so much flipchickmc.


----------



## bonny_montana

heatherlc123 said:


> Just wanted to show my Craig's List find from this weekend for $90!  The exterior is in great shape and the interior is great, no flaking or cracking and the paper authenticity tag is still intact. The color in the picture is a little off because it was an iphone picture I took this morning.


 
Heather., We are bag twins!!! Lovely bag and great bargain too!


----------



## heatherlc123

flipchickmc said:


> Congrats on your vintage deals *Bonny & heather*!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## heatherlc123

bonny_montana said:


> Heather., We are bag twins!!! Lovely bag and great bargain too!


 
I saw that!  I love your bags, this was my first "vintage" bag and I was really excited to get it.

Thanks!


----------



## bonny_montana

heatherlc123 said:


> I saw that! I love your bags, this was my first "vintage" bag and I was really excited to get it.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Thank you too!


----------



## dolphinhl

You are my idol!!!


----------



## dolphinhl

I am SO getting the bed for my doggie!!!!!


----------



## dolphinhl

i love to hold a Guccissima  right now!!!!


----------



## dolphinhl

Stephid said:


> MamaGG and NiecyMo - love both of your collections! All your bags are gorgeous!
> 
> So I've finally been able to take pics of my Gucci collection and well here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And soo that's all of it. I would so love to add the Sukey to the collection. hehe.


omg!!!!!!

I want your bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolphinhl

hey guys....

i got my very own Guccissima Dark Brown leather Tote YESTERDAY!! oooooohhhhhh so exciting!! here's my baby!


----------



## christiandior

:coolpics: wow!! love your collections!! i am going to grab one soon~~~




LuvsLV said:


> here's mine.. i have a couple more not in the pic - monogram hobo with bamboo handles and tote with green/red web handles


----------



## beauTY05

dirrtyboi87 said:


> 1st TPF post!
> 
> My Spring summer 09 men runway tote with pink handles..




I REALLY NEED THIS BAG IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, is it available anywhere?????? I need this bag!!!!


----------



## ebabydoll

My only 2 Guccis:

Gold/cream python large chain hobo
Black leather large chain hobo


----------



## amnA-

^ absolutely insane! love tht snakeskin hobo!! stunner!


----------



## papertiger

ebabydoll said:


> My only 2 Guccis:
> 
> Gold/cream python large chain hobo
> Black leather large chain hobo


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

bonny_montana said:


> And finally,




Amazing! I think a lot of the vintage Gucci pieces look so much better than some of the modern styles.


----------



## clothingguru

My only Gucci bag...straight form Italy Milan: The hysteria collection:


----------



## fairy14344

Gucci baby#1
Messenger/Sling bag


----------



## fairy14344

Gucci Baby#2 

Belt/Waist Bag


----------



## fairy14344

Gucci Baby#3

Gucci Brown Wallet


----------



## fairy14344

Gucci Baby#4

Large Sukey Tote


----------



## fairy14344

Gucci baby #5

coming very soon, phone died (those were phone camera pics, will have to locate charger, lol)


----------



## MrsTGreen

My little Gucci collection...
www.i974.ph






otobucket.com


----------



## soleilbrun

My collection (as of today)


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

flipchickmc said:


> Love all the newest additions everyone! Keep 'em coming!


 



Great collection.   Enjoyed viewing your collection.


----------



## SugarPrincess

Loving (actually drooling) the pics! Have a trip to the store planned at the end of the month, then will post all of mine.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here's my small gucci collection minus the sunnies and the dog and cat charms:





Large Bamboo Top Handle, medium gg plus boston, sukey boston, medium jockey hobo, Hysteria top handle and medium guccissima boston


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's my small gucci collection minus the sunnies and the dog and cat charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Bamboo Top Handle, medium gg plus boston, sukey boston, medium jockey hobo, Hysteria top handle and medium guccissima boston



Just gorgeous *Ghstdreamer*, each one is amazing on its own but what a collection


----------



## airborne

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's my small gucci collection minus the sunnies and the dog and cat charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Bamboo Top Handle, medium gg plus boston, sukey boston, medium jockey hobo, Hysteria top handle and medium guccissima boston


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks airborne and PT!!!


----------



## Goodluxegirl

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's my small gucci collection minus the sunnies and the dog and cat charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Bamboo Top Handle, medium gg plus boston, sukey boston, medium jockey hobo, Hysteria top handle and medium guccissima boston


 
Wow, this is a gorgeous collection.  I love each and every one of these treasures!  You have fab taste!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's my small gucci collection minus the sunnies and the dog and cat charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Bamboo Top Handle, medium gg plus boston, sukey boston, medium jockey hobo, Hysteria top handle and medium guccissima boston


 
Wow Ghst your collection is gorgeous... Congrats on all the amazing Gucci..


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks CA and Goodluxegirl! 

Both of you should show your gucci collection too!


----------



## txmhargis

atn242 said:


> is Gucci a good brand compared to others? I'm thinking about buying my first Gucci but I don't know much about them


 
Gucci is AMAZING and very diverse!! I collect vintage but have a few up to date pieces as well. Treat yourself and  go Gucci!!


----------



## txmhargis

pursegalsf said:


> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


 
Veddy Nice! (using my best Borat accent)


----------



## mzbag

GhstDreamer said:


> Here's my small gucci collection minus the sunnies and the dog and cat charms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Bamboo Top Handle, medium gg plus boston, sukey boston, medium jockey hobo, Hysteria top handle and medium guccissima boston


 
Lovely collection ! Beautiful ! I luv all your Guccis ! Enjoy !


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Thanks mzbag! I haven't added anything to my Gucci collection - then again the last bag I purchased with the MJ Alyona in July!


----------



## anasanfran

Beautiful collection, GhstDreamer! Loving it!


----------



## taya19

Hi ladies, here is my one and only Gucci Charlotte with a G ornamnent, i love the bag its easy to carry it around and stylish.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1318772&stc=1&d=1297012009

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1318775&stc=1&d=1297012188

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1318776&stc=1&d=1297012188

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1318778&stc=1&d=1297012188


----------



## keywi100

Here's my collection:

Pina jackie-o (beauvier)- new-to-me from an e-bayer



Pina jackie-o with my small orange jackie



Black small canvas hobo and web sandals



Navy leather hobo with red/white web



Medium chain hobo- one of my favorite Gucci styles


----------



## keywi100

Canvas sandals with pink leather trim



And last but not least.....canvas cosmetics bag with pink trim. I use the cosmetics bag as a small handbag


----------



## DizzyFairy

my small gucci family =)


----------



## iadmireyoo

my small, but expanding gucci collection


----------



## bry_dee

My Gucci items! Hmmmm... I lean towards messengers  Mostly (if not all) black and brown


----------



## bry_dee

And five more!


----------



## anasanfran

*dizzyfairy, *your collection is perfect! I love them, especially the black tote with charms! Was going to buy that myself but figured I have enough black Gucci.*

keywi*, LOVE your pink Gucci!! They are too cute together!! I love Gucci shoes along with a Gucci bag!

*Iadmireyou*, BEAUTIFUL collection!! You got it going on, girl!

*bry_dee*, I love your collection. I'm pretty much a vintage buff myself!!

Congrats to all!! Wish I had ALL your collections! Guess it's time to post mine. Very soon, promise!!! Gucci rocks!


----------



## jcjsjc

Hello! I've been lurking around TPF for some time now, but have yet to post anything of my own :shame: This is my really small collection and apologies for the dreadful background. I got the Princy tote back in 2008, the continental wallet in 2009, and the Sukey medium boston in 2010. It sucks to live in a country with high retail pricing and low salary ush:


----------



## dolphinhl

Reposting my Choc Guccissima travel tote, with the leather now slouchy & broken in. Also in pic is my BAL mandarin RH coin purse


----------



## bry_dee

anasanfran said:


> *bry_dee*, I love your collection. I'm pretty much a vintage buff myself!!
> 
> Congrats to all!! Wish I had ALL your collections! Guess it's time to post mine. Very soon, promise!!! Gucci rocks!



Thanks so much dear for the love!


----------



## redheadedbeauty

It's not a collection yet, but it's a start


----------



## NYCBelle

My tote I got in 2004. Very heavy from the hardware on top 

My wristlet was a gift from DH when we were dating. He went to HK for work and returned with this lovely wristlet that has a Jackie O bag charm


----------



## Sandycap

Are Gucci bags a good investment?


----------



## missaudrie

OCDaboutPurses said:


> I found more Gucci in the back of my daughter's closet and there's a yellow leather Hysteria bag I can't seem to locate but here are a few more pics of purse porn:


OMG...I LOVE IT


----------



## Weekend shopper

Here is my collection:


----------



## gtvicky

http://


----------



## BgaHolic

Sandycap said:


> Are Gucci bags a good investment?


 Hi *Sandycap* and :welcome2:  No bags are an investment.  If you mean will they hold up and last for many years to come, my answer is yes.  From what I can see, there resale value is not high if you are thinking of selling a Gucci after you own it but as far as quality, IMO, Gucci is wonderful and has a great service department.


----------



## gtvicky

Here are my Guccis: white patent leather Indy, Guccissima camel tote, blue/beige tote, brown canvas with leather trim bag and vintage crocodile brown bag


----------



## chocolux

I love Gucci & LV!  Here's my duo.... love them!


----------



## vonvonne

I don't have any bags but here are some pics of my beloved Gucci Twirl Bangle Watch.  I love Gucci bangle watches!


----------



## missbullissima

Okay, okay- while I did say that Burberry is my BABY...
I must also say that Gucci pieces are simply CLASSIC 

My first ever Gucci piece: a pair of brown sunglasses bought
some 10years ago.  Yeah... that old... but it never goes out of style.

My second Gucci piece: a very dainty-looking square-dialled watch.
The thin black strap is oh so sexy!

My third Gucci piece: Jolie medium tote in beige color.  Definitely, my go-to bag.  Nope, it does not look like your everyday grocery bag. 
It is sleek, casual, and very feminine.


----------



## macaroonchica93

missbullissima said:


> Okay, okay- while I did say that Burberry is my BABY...
> I must also say that Gucci pieces are simply CLASSIC
> 
> My first ever Gucci piece: a pair of brown sunglasses bought
> some 10years ago.  Yeah... that old... but it never goes out of style.
> 
> My second Gucci piece: a very dainty-looking square-dialled watch.
> The thin black strap is oh so sexy!
> 
> My third Gucci piece: Jolie medium tote in beige color.  Definitely, my go-to bag.  Nope, it does not look like your everyday grocery bag.
> It is sleek, casual, and very feminine.




You have a very beautiful Collection


----------



## missbullissima

macaroonchica93 said:


> You have a very beautiful Collection


thank you macaroonchica93 

i sure baby them to the maxx!


----------



## Aeris

My first Gucci bag! What do you guys think of it?  I ordered the Medium Boston Bag in Blue from Saks Fifth Avenue (ok , so I jumped the gun a little....FedEx arrives in a few hours, but here are the pics from the Gucci site) 
http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/247205FWCZG4080#


----------



## assireme

bex, i love your small looks cosmetic pouch


----------



## assireme

gtvicky: i love your blue/beige tote


----------



## assireme

NYCBelle : i have the same tote 2004 gucci bag that u have., i bought it in ebay.. im not sure if this is authentic..can you help? thank you


----------



## assireme

missbullissima: i really love your jolie  congrats


----------



## assireme

GhstDreamer: WOW i Love your bag.. congrats


----------



## glamaryz




----------



## kacaruso

here is my little contribution, sorry i still haven't figured out how to attach big pictures


----------



## kacaruso

and few more


----------



## jjtete

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150335234224164.353121.714094163&l=30a3b349e9&type=1


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kacaruso: love your handbag collection!


----------



## kacaruso

GhstDreamer said:


> Kacaruso: love your handbag collection!



thank you


----------



## 2manykitties

Hi there!! This is my only Gucci bag, just startes collecting this designer and I'm absolutely in love!!device/home/user/camera/IMG-2011107-00063.jpg


----------



## papertiger




----------



## 2manykitties

papertiger said:


>



Beautiful colection!!! Is that a Hysteria clutch??? Lovely!!


----------



## 2manykitties

This is my Gold Malika Python Clutch. Hope you like!!!
Http://device/home/user/camera/IMG-20111-007-0063.jpg


----------



## 2manykitties

http://IMG-20111-007-00063.jpg


----------



## 2manykitties

Sorry I'm having trouble posting the links to the pictures.


----------



## 2manykitties

http://Device/home/user/pictures/IMG-20111-007-0063.jpg


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

kacaruso said:


> here is my little contribution, sorry i still haven't figured out how to attach big pictures



you have a lovely collection


----------



## kacaruso

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you have a lovely collection



thank you


----------



## baglady215

Hello ladies here is part of my collection!


----------



## anasanfran

baglady215 said:


> Hello ladies here is part of my collection!



OMG, you have the Diamonte Crest Boule that I have been searching for for so long now!! (been on my wish list forever!!) Give it back!!  I simply ADORE that bag!! You are the only one I know who has one, even on tPF. Do you love it?? I am *JEALOUS* with a capital J!!!!


----------



## baglady215

anasanfran said:


> OMG, you have the Diamonte Crest Boule that I have been searching for for so long now!! (been on my wish list forever!!) Give it back!!  I simply ADORE that bag!! You are the only one I know who has one, even on tPF. Do you love it?? I am *JEALOUS* with a capital J!!!!




Yes I do LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! Purchased from Gucci Tysons Galleria in VA. It's one of my favorites.. it's timeless. I've only used it once and I've had it since it first came out. When I purchased it there was limited availability and I haven't seen anyone with it yet...love when that happens. lol You have great taste and I'll keep my eye open for you.


----------



## Jesslyn Klein

My Gucci Sukey Medium boston bag bought in Sep'11.


----------



## baglady215

anasanfran said:


> OMG, you have the Diamonte Crest Boule that I have been searching for for so long now!! (been on my wish list forever!!) Give it back!!  I simply ADORE that bag!! You are the only one I know who has one, even on tPF. Do you love it?? I am *JEALOUS* with a capital J!!!!



Hello! I tried to message you back but apparently I haven't reached the 10 post mark (I'm New) so I'm unable to send messages at this point. lol however I have added you to my friend list and you are my first friend!! Yayyy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jesslyn Klein said:


> My Gucci Sukey Medium boston bag bought in Sep'11.



it's so cute


----------



## LMF

Hello...could someone tell me what year this luggage was made??      thank you


----------



## ElleCK

Jesslyn Klein said:


> My Gucci Sukey Medium boston bag bought in Sep'11.



I love that bag


----------



## peace1029

iadmireyoo said:


> my small, but expanding gucci collection


 
wow, that's amazing!


----------



## peace1029

i don't have exactly a collection yet. in fact, just started my first only today 

















i foresee more to come


----------



## Milenaforum

I dont know the names of my bags, its just one of my fav !


----------



## jacobmeo

Here is my gucci bag 
http://www.guccistoreoutlet.net/gucci-canvas-large-tote-211944-in-coffee-p-1079.html


----------



## bm0226

My first... Miss Emily in jade


----------



## princesskiwi

jacobmeo said:


> Here is my gucci bag
> http://www.guccistoreoutlet.net/gucci-canvas-large-tote-211944-in-coffee-p-1079.html



ru sure it is not a fake tho?


----------



## jacobmeo

princesskiwi said:


> ru sure it is not a fake tho?



I don't know,how to spot the fake?
Thanks


----------



## papertiger

jacobmeo said:


> I don't know,how to spot the fake?
> Thanks



If you actually bought your bag from that site that you linked it needs to be posted on the Authenticate This Gucci thead ASAP and send it back and demand a refund if it is deemed fake - that site is not Gucci


----------



## anasanfran

Looks like it's all fakes on that site.


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

yeah, i don't think it's authentic...Gucci that type doesn't sell at 200$


----------



## LouChanMiuBal




----------



## COACH ADDICT

bm0226 said:


> My first... Miss Emily in jade


 
Oh WOW   just Stunning... Congrats..


----------



## peace1029

may I know what's the first and 2nd tote called? looks lovely! I've been seeing these 2 around recently.


----------



## PattyP

Here is some of my Gucci collection, I have some more shoes, but coulden´t find them right know!


----------



## papertiger

Fantabulous Gucci collection *Patty* you must rock 'em


----------



## louvre1256

jacobmeo said:


> Here is my gucci bag
> http://www.guccistoreoutlet.net/gucci-canvas-large-tote-211944-in-coffee-p-1079.html



Totally knock off. Please don't buy from this website, they are selling FAKES!


----------



## PattyP

papertiger said:


> Fantabulous Gucci collection *Patty* you must rock 'em


 
Haha, thank you... well, I try to..


----------



## GG1898

bm0226 said:


> My first... Miss Emily in jade


Lovely bag!


----------



## GG1898

louvre1256 said:


> Totally knock off. Please don't buy from this website, they are selling FAKES!



How can these sites stay in business? Ugh!


----------



## APRIL251

heatherlc123 said:


> Here is my collection:
> 
> Large Horsebit Hobo in Black Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Princy Hobo in Chocolate Guccissima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 85th Anniversary Boston in Sienna Guccissima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Bullet in Pink/Black Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire collection with Prada Fairy Shopping Tote and Marc Jacobs Quilted Stam in Gold


So loving the 85th anniversary bag. The color is so deep and rich.


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

peace1029 said:


> may I know what's the first and 2nd tote called? looks lovely! I've been seeing these 2 around recently.



Thanks for the compliment.
Emm...I'm not too sure either.  But for sure in any Gucci store, they will have it on display, either one or both.
The second tote is actually in a very huge size. Gucci usually has it in medium size, but they just have this huge size recently...


----------



## bcbgurl19

My small collection.


----------



## missyblueberry

Wah wah wah...Seems like alot gucci bag you have! Nice collection.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bcbgurl19 said:


> my small collection.


nice!


----------



## glamorioustasha

bcbgurl19 said:


> My small collection.



Classy collection


----------



## pcorazza

My new addition .... I love it.

http://www.gucci.com/int/styles/223958A261T2033#223958A2O0T2703


----------



## dFinerthangZ

30 Years and Going........


----------



## Missbailey1

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........


Impressive!


----------



## papertiger

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........



So that's where all the vintage bags went


----------



## lynnyb

minicoop said:


> Here is blue guccissima hobo.


beautiful!


----------



## lynnyb

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........


Wow, what a collection!!


----------



## lynnyb

redheadedbeauty said:


> It's not a collection yet, but it's a start
> 
> View attachment 1382295
> 
> 
> View attachment 1382296


your bag is gorgeous!! you can totally wear that with anything!


----------



## lynnyb

I'm in looove with the look of Guccissima leather and I'd love to look at your bags! Send me photos...I'm in the look out for one!


----------



## APRIL251

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........


This is one of the greatest collections yet.  So loving the vintage bags especially. You are so lucky enjoy.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........


 
WOW  what an amazing Vintage collection...  Major


----------



## BgaHolic

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........


----------



## dFinerthangZ

papertiger said:


> So that's where all the vintage bags went


----------



## dFinerthangZ

APRIL251 said:


> This is one of the greatest collections yet.  So loving the vintage bags especially. You are so lucky enjoy.



Thank you!  I wish I can say that I am done, but who am I kidding   There are a few more vintage pieces that are on my wishlist.  I have been lucky enough that most of my vintages were handed down and were kept pristine.


----------



## Sharice01

X read our rules!


----------



## larry.dot

hi everyone! i have been a big fan of this forum for some time and have finally joined. i have a Gucci by Gucci Book in the La Pelle Guccissima Leather Slipcase, it's one of my favourite belongings! does anyone have any idea how much it would be worth these days? best wishes!


----------



## papertiger

larry.dot said:


> hi everyone! i have been a big fan of this forum for some time and have finally joined. i have a Gucci by Gucci Book in the La Pelle Guccissima Leather Slipcase, it's one of my favourite belongings! does anyone have any idea how much it would be worth these days? best wishes!



 looks amazing!

I have the_ Making Of Gucci_  but now I am not allowed another Gucci book  at least not for a gift


----------



## kacaruso

PattyP said:
			
		

> Here is some of my Gucci collection, I have some more shoes, but coulden´t find them right know!



Sooo in Love with your collection!!!!


----------



## johannamaria

I Love seeing all the Beautiful Gucci bags on the forum!!!
I finally took some pictures of my Gucci Family 
Hope you will enjoy it :kiss:


----------



## Crystalized

Got 2 footwear styles from the F/W 2009 Division collection & then some amazing gray knit boots! The tall, thigh high Division boots being my favorite! Wish I could've found the "Kills" as well!
I used to have a pony hair Boston style bag BUT 3 months into owning it the fur starting wearing off so I had to take it back... 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v241/illusiveongaku/IMG_0631.jpg


----------



## johannamaria

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........



Wow........ GREAT collection


----------



## redheadedbeauty

I got it today and am super excited. I love it and can't wait till warmer weather to wear her 

Here is a group shot of my tiny but growing collection:


----------



## DawnL

Can anyone help with this Gucci bag I found in my grandmothers closet a few years ago. She gave it to me and its just been sitting in my closet. I am not too knowledgeable on vintage bags but I joined this site in hopes of finding out more info.

I have uploaded some photos here
http://s536.photobucket.com/albums/ff328/dogfrogleg/

Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## I'll take two

johannamaria said:


> I Love seeing all the Beautiful Gucci bags on the forum!!!
> I finally took some pictures of my Gucci Family
> Hope you will enjoy it :kiss:


Love your collection especially your lined boots !


----------



## johannamaria

I'll take two said:


> Love your collection especially your lined boots !




 Thank you


----------



## noonoo07

Here are mine


----------



## papertiger

noonoo07 said:


> Here are mine



Very, _very_ nice


----------



## WenD08

since it's Spring, it's time to bring out one of my Fave pairs of sandals.  i love items in pink and green so of course, i had to have these


----------



## jerseyjill

*Hi Everyone,**Happy holidays to all...it's been awhile since I've posted. Just purchased new Gucci Bella bag...it has a champagne pebbled leather flap with matching braided handles and braided tie with bamboo tassels. My question is that I've never owned a Gucci before( have 5 Louis's that NEVER GET OLD!!!) and I am concerned that the bag will not hold up as well as my LV's. Any words of advice(even though the Gucci looks beautiful online( waiting to get it any day!!!) thanks for any and all comments in advance.*

*Jill*


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

Here is my small collection....


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Hello everyone!

I put together a pic of only my gucci accessories since I didn't see RTW included in the Gucci collection photos I saw.

















Thanks for letting me share!

Edit: Just realized I left out my cognac loafers and my favorite scarf... a part two with clothes might be in order 
xoxo


----------



## papertiger

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I put together a pic of only my gucci accessories since I didn't see RTW included in the Gucci collection photos I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Edit: Just realized I left out my cognac loafers and my favorite scarf... a part two with clothes might be in order
> xoxo



Love your collection, especially your lizard G 1973 Flap 

 definitely post part II, RTW is totally welcome


----------



## papertiger

Iluvhellokitty said:


> Here is my small collection....



Love your D bags, lovely practical bag


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

Thank you!


----------



## nixnako

Soon i'm gonna have my first gucci collection 
And the first one I've just bought and it is on the way is Gucci vintage web boston medium in ebony 
Cant waitttttt


----------



## nixnako

*noonoo7* I loveeee your collection 
The bag is matching with the wallet


----------



## Borse1224

Beautiful bags!!


----------



## dibonne

On my feet. Its high and I'm in loveeee with them~  


casual outfit post on my blog~ ALL LOVE US


----------



## mashedpotato

I am going to get it soon lol

any suggestions for mans' wallet?


----------



## SillyYun

This is the only Gucci item i have


----------



## YYZAKS

hi! 

Im new here....take it easy on me!!


----------



## YYZAKS




----------



## YYZAKS




----------



## YYZAKS




----------



## YYZAKS




----------



## YYZAKS




----------



## YYZAKS

couple of fits....


----------



## YYZAKS




----------



## accio sacculus

My Gucci Girls...  






Both from DH  both custom-made for me 

Gucci 2010 New York Artisan Corner New Bamboo Top Handle Old Libeccio & Gucci Bamboo Diana Shoulder Bag 2012 Custom Grey.


----------



## Piiro

pursegalsf said:


> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


Nice


----------



## Piiro

bex said:


> Starting my collection...


 
 Beautyful


----------



## angeliermac

accio sacculus said:


> My Gucci Girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both from DH  both custom-made for me
> 
> Gucci 2010 New York Artisan Corner New Bamboo Top Handle Old Libeccio & Gucci Bamboo Diana Shoulder Bag 2012 Custom Grey.


nice Bag


----------



## missyblueberry

Nice collection!


----------



## mollymollyhung

SillyYun said:


> This is the only Gucci item i have



it's pretty!


----------



## kychoo

esiders said:


> Here is my collection...from oldest to newest


Hi esiders,


Hope you are well. I am browsing through this thread and came across your post/message showing your Gucci collection. Sorry to trouble you but would appreciate if you would be kind enough to share a bit to the brown leather bag, photo number 4 from top - name of the model, year / season. I recently purchased a similar one bag but in plain canvas from an online store. 

Many thanks.


----------



## esiders

kychoo said:


> Hi esiders,
> 
> 
> Hope you are well. I am browsing through this thread and came across your post/message showing your Gucci collection. Sorry to trouble you but would appreciate if you would be kind enough to share a bit to the brown leather bag, photo number 4 from top - name of the model, year / season. I recently purchased a similar one bag but in plain canvas from an online store.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi,
I think I purchased that bag in 2000 from Neiman Marcus Last Call.  If I remember correctly, it didn't have any paperwork with it, so have no idea what model it is.  It's a great bag though...my sister took it from me and carries it all the time.


----------



## kychoo

esiders said:


> Hi,
> I think I purchased that bag in 2000 from Neiman Marcus Last Call.  If I remember correctly, it didn't have any paperwork with it, so have no idea what model it is.  It's a great bag though...my sister took it from me and carries it all the time.


Hi there,

Many thanks.


----------



## Annya18

bex said:


> Starting my collection...


pretty red!


----------



## D.Grl12

My small Gucci Collection just started it in April or May...Gifford Crystal Tote, Abbey Tote and Princy Boston along with a wallet and cosmetic case. My next purchase will have to wait till next year  hubby just bought me an Louis Vuitton I feel like I am cheating...but hoping to get an all leather Gucci bag. Just waiting for the right one..One that calls my name and I LOVE.


----------



## tigerlook

Here's my first Gucci bag. 

I was torn between this and Sukey but since it is a sentimental gift from my loving husband, I decided to go with the more iconic and timeless design - the Jackie bag.


----------



## BoobooCess

Here's my collection, love each and every one!!


----------



## bucha

My small, but growing Gucci collection 

(Not pictured: Gucci belt bag - left it at work)


----------



## driftergugu

gucci shoes from DSW,, very high heels can't wear it often but i bought it anyway cause i  love the color so much. 
http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/45682841/T2i_egXkpbXXXXXXXX_!!45682841.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/45682841/T201uaXXFcXXXXXXXX_!!45682841.jpg


----------



## fendifemale

YYZAKS said:


>


Nice!


----------



## fendifemale

BoobooCess said:


> Here's my collection, love each and every one!!


Love the collection and the pockpacs. I do the same thing. Lol.


----------



## BoobooCess

fendifemale said:


> Love the collection and the pockpacs. I do the same thing. Lol.


aawww, thank you fendifemale  I was too lazy to take the pockpacs off LOL


----------



## Sarahguccimama

D.Grl12 said:


> My small Gucci Collection just started it in April or May...Gifford Crystal Tote, Abbey Tote and Princy Boston along with a wallet and cosmetic case. My next purchase will have to wait till next year  hubby just bought me an Louis Vuitton I feel like I am cheating...but hoping to get an all leather Gucci bag. Just waiting for the right one..One that calls my name and I LOVE.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807864


 
beautiful collection...  I am actually wanting the abbey tote whats the size like?


----------



## papertiger

bucha said:


> My small, but growing Gucci collection
> 
> (Not pictured: Gucci belt bag - left it at work)



 OMG, you MUST start a thread showing of that beautiful Duilio Brogue Hobo 

Btw, we are Horse-bit shoulder-flap sisters twice over (I have a chalk and a Jade version) Iconic bag


----------



## D.Grl12

Sarahguccimama said:
			
		

> beautiful collection...  I am actually wanting the abbey tote whats the size like?



Thank you 
It's a really good size. I can fit my IPad, wallet, sunglasses, and cosmetic case. It'll even close   its a great everyday kinda bag. I love it.


----------



## bucha

papertiger said:


> OMG, you MUST start a thread showing of that beautiful Duilio Brogue Hobo
> 
> Btw, we are Horse-bit shoulder-flap sisters twice over (I have a chalk and a Jade version) Iconic bag



I'd really like to start one! I just have to wait for a full account.

You also have horsebit shoulder flap bags? Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## papertiger

bucha said:


> I'd really like to start one! I just have to wait for a full account.
> 
> You also have horsebit shoulder flap bags? Do you have pictures of them?



Ah, I understand 

I know I have a pick of the chalk one somewhere, (I also have the evening version in black) I will find it when I'm back on my 'proper' computer


----------



## tokki_x

cat in bag


----------



## nanirina

redheadedbeauty said:


> I got it today and am super excited. I love it and can't wait till warmer weather to wear her
> 
> Here is a group shot of my tiny but growing collection:
> 
> View attachment 1641463



beautiful! BTW, where did you get the pelham? On the bay? I have wanted this bag for awhile now but Gucci no longer sells it Bummer should have gotten it years ago when it was widely available. Thanks!


----------



## J.A.N.

My tiny collection;


----------



## Raffaluv

Oldie but goodie Gucci loves NY bag! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eggtartapproved

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........



*jaw drop* that is truly impressive


----------



## eggtartapproved

PrincessD said:


> I've just started using designer bags since last summer, so my collection is relatively small. But here's what I've got =)



Twins on the wallet


----------



## fendifemale

redheadedbeauty said:


> I got it today and am super excited. I love it and can't wait till warmer weather to wear her
> 
> Here is a group shot of my tiny but growing collection:
> 
> View attachment 1641463





Raffaluv said:


> Oldie but goodie Gucci loves NY bag! Thanks for letting me share!



I love those shoes! And I don't think that bag CAN ever really go out of style.


----------



## PrincessD

eggtartapproved said:


> Twins on the wallet


 
lol!! which wallet????


----------



## eggtartapproved

PrincessD said:


> lol!! which wallet????


 
the brown one that matches the Boston! (great choice, btw, love the Bostons!)


----------



## PrincessD

eggtartapproved said:


> the brown one that matches the Boston! (great choice, btw, love the Bostons!)


 
I recently spot somebody using that wallet too!! It's the wallet I use the most too! Can't believe I had it for like almost 4 years now! It still looks really new!!


----------



## eggtartapproved

PrincessD said:


> I recently spot somebody using that wallet too!! It's the wallet I use the most too! Can't believe I had it for like almost 4 years now! It still looks really new!!


 
I know! It's the one I use the most too! I don't know why either because it doesn't actually go with anything I have haha but for some reason I always gravitate towards it. Mine looks brand new too! Absolutely love it - I didn't know they had a match Boston or else I would have bought that too! (maybe it's a good thing I didn't know haha). 

PS - also took a peek at your collection, twins on the Coach classic pochette haha


----------



## PrincessD

eggtartapproved said:


> I know! It's the one I use the most too! I don't know why either because it doesn't actually go with anything I have haha but for some reason I always gravitate towards it. Mine looks brand new too! Absolutely love it - I didn't know they had a match Boston or else I would have bought that too! (maybe it's a good thing I didn't know haha).
> 
> PS - also took a peek at your collection, twins on the Coach classic pochette haha


 
They actually had a tote bag from that collection too, but I'm glad I got the boston. I was surprised how often I used the bag even though it's a handheld one!
haha! the Coach is a classic!


----------



## Raffaluv

fendifemale said:


> I love those shoes! And I don't think that bag CAN ever really go out of style.


 

Thank you so much fendifemale!!  OMG and how absolutely cute is your avi & siggy pic, LOVE those cheeks & your fur baby is too adorable!


----------



## S.J.A.P

Hiiii 
I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...


----------



## BgaHolic

S.J.A.P said:


> Hiiii
> I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...


----------



## S.J.A.P

Means Good or Bad ? ... LoL !!!! Thanks


----------



## traveler2810

Does anyone know what type of Gucci this is?

http://jenniferhalet.com/wp-content/tn3/gucci-purse_l.jpg
http://jenniferhalet.com/wp-content/tn3/gucci-purse-3_l.jpg
http://jenniferhalet.com/wp-content/tn3/gucci-purse-label_l.jpg

I greatly appreciate the help!!


----------



## edgyme888

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale.   I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!
> 
> Chocolate Guccissima bag and matching boots
> 
> Black Guccissima bag and matching Guccissima slides with gold horsebit and matching Guccissima black short boots that I am undecided about keeping due to pointy toe
> 
> White blondie? boston? bag
> 
> Beige and ebony monogram bag (I got this last memorial day weekend in Aruba when the Holloway girl went missing!  The Gucci shop there was 20% off US prices!!) and matching beige monogram boots and beige monogram slides with mandarin orange trim
> 
> Black barrel? bag with green/red stripes and gold hardware
> 
> Black w/ red/green stripe and gold horsebit hardware bag that can be carried as a clutch or it has a shoulder strap that detaches to transform it into a wristlet.
> 
> Pink monogram slides
> 
> and hopefully I am done for a while although I want the green/red stripe slides/sandals with gold horsebit detail to match my bags and I want the chocolate Guccissima slides/sandals but they sold out in size 11 .


i love it all!


----------



## edgyme888

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........


wow!!!!


----------



## papertiger

S.J.A.P said:


> Hiiii
> I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...



Beautiful collection S.J.A.P


----------



## Michellechow

I dont have pictures of my gucci collection,but i remember the first one i had was a small pouch of guccisima canvas that i used for dinner or any fancy event,lol.and then my collection grows and became addiction.just wondering im kinda confused about my decision to purchase the gucci imprime black tote,as im gonna travel soon and my old gucci tote needs to retired ,i had it for almost 10years old.just wondering is the imprime really worth the money?im choose black cause i dont have any black bag,and it is a classic color for me.what do you guys think?is this bag is gonna be appropriate for any occassion too?since its black.Thx.gucci.com/au/styles/211137FP47N4075#211137FU49R1000

Here is the link 
http://www.gucci.com/au/styles/211137FP47N4075#211137FU49R1000


----------



## wendySpk

S.J.A.P said:


> Means Good or Bad ? ... LoL !!!! Thanks


 
It means good, really good!

And I agree


----------



## bondiboy1000

Some awesome Gucci pics!


----------



## CeePee08

larry.dot said:


> hi everyone! i have been a big fan of this forum for some time and have finally joined. i have a Gucci by Gucci Book in the La Pelle Guccissima Leather Slipcase, it's one of my favourite belongings! does anyone have any idea how much it would be worth these days? best wishes!



This is nice!


----------



## CeePee08

dFinerthangZ said:


> 30 Years and Going........



WW! Huge collection!!!


----------



## CeePee08

bm0226 said:


> My first... Miss Emily in jade



Pretty! I looove the color!


----------



## CeePee08

Jesslyn Klein said:


> My Gucci Sukey Medium boston bag bought in Sep'11.



Nice!


----------



## BgaHolic

S.J.A.P said:


> Means Good or Bad ? ... LoL !!!! Thanks



AWESOME!!!


----------



## cralleycat

S.J.A.P said:


> Hiiii
> I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...


Such a beautiful collection! I'm drooling over your Diana... and I also love the 1st one..thank you for posting..(and your pooh collection is too cute)


----------



## Iammehappy2be

Like?


----------



## BoobooCess

Iammehappy2be said:
			
		

> Like?



Thumb up! Classic elegant, like it alot


----------



## S.J.A.P

papertiger, wendySpk, BgaHolic, Cralleycat 
Thaaaannnkkk you all...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

S.J.A.P said:


> Hiiii
> I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...



You have a nice collection! Welcome to the purse forum!


----------



## papertiger

Iammehappy2be said:


> Like?



Gorgeous, from the 1950s


----------



## lovecaviar

Crystal GG works great when it rains! Which is quite often here!
I have the Crystal Boston, Crystal large Princy Boston & Guccissima bag! I LOVE them all
equally. 

3 sunglasses!


----------



## jfoster

my first Gucci bag! plus 2 pair of sunglasses if that counts... I am so excited to receive this bag! ahh!


----------



## jfoster

S.J.A.P said:


> Hiiii
> I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...



what is the model of the first bag? it's gorgeous!


----------



## pixi0r

Just purchased earlier this week.
The new Flora Diana bag, wallet and scarf


----------



## chryssa33

Hello all! 
Here is my small Gucci collection


----------



## BoobooCess

pixi0r said:
			
		

> Just purchased earlier this week.
> The new Flora Diana bag, wallet and scarf



Gorgeous!! Congratulation


----------



## christine74

Mini Gucci Collection.   My friend originally purchase 1 of the bag from private seller & sold it to me after few days cause it's too heavy .


----------



## diva1029

S.J.A.P said:
			
		

> Hiiii
> I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...



Awesome collection!


----------



## diva1029

christine74 said:
			
		

> Gucci Collection



Very nice collection!


----------



## christine74

diva1029 said:
			
		

> Very nice collection!



Thank you


----------



## 26Alexandra

http://twitpic.com/bgw39a
Mini flap french wallet with brown leather
Canvas small GG shoulder bag


----------



## papertiger

christine74 said:


> Mini Gucci Collection.   My friend originally purchase 1 of the bag from private seller & sold it to me after few days cause it's too heavy .



Very nice bags *christine * 

although 

I would def get that watch checked out for authenticity for your own peace of mind


----------



## papertiger

lovecaviar said:


> Crystal GG works great when it rains! Which is quite often here!
> I have the Crystal Boston, Crystal large Princy Boston & Guccissima bag! I LOVE them all
> equally.
> 
> 3 sunglasses!



Cool 



pixi0r said:


> Just purchased earlier this week.
> The new Flora Diana bag, wallet and scarf



These are so lovely, I _can't_ believe that more people have not commented on your thread how beautiful and perfectly Gucci they are


----------



## snoopysleepy

That's a great collection!!!! Love the watch!!!!


----------



## christine74

papertiger said:
			
		

> Very nice bags christine
> 
> although
> 
> I would def get that watch checked out for authenticity for your own peace of mind



Thank you papertiger . You're right I should have it Authenticated too just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Xuxu

christine74 said:


> Mini Gucci Collection.   My friend originally purchase 1 of the bag from private seller & sold it to me after few days cause it's too heavy .


wowwww


----------



## S.J.A.P

diva1029 said:


> Awesome collection!


Thanks Diva1029


----------



## S.J.A.P

jfoster said:


> what is the model of the first bag? it's gorgeous!



Sorry for late reply...It's a Marrakech Flap bag


----------



## Fashionista524

bucha said:


> My small, but growing Gucci collection
> 
> (Not pictured: Gucci belt bag - left it at work)



OMG GORGEOUS Bags!!!!


----------



## Dymplz79

About to start my Gucci collection.................


----------



## Phiomega

pixi0r said:


> Just purchased earlier this week.
> The new Flora Diana bag, wallet and scarf


Love the flora bag!


----------



## theYoungandChic

hey everyone! i wasn't sure where to post cuz there isn't a "in action" thread here like the ones in LV n Chanel. 

anyways, this is my first post in Gucci.  this is my lovely limited edition python handbag/messenger. there's more pics on my blog.


----------



## Prada_Princess

theYoungandChic said:


> hey everyone! i wasn't sure where to post cuz there isn't a "in action" thread here like the ones in LV n Chanel.
> 
> anyways, this is my first post in Gucci.  this is my lovely limited edition python handbag/messenger. there's more pics on my blog.



Awesome!


----------



## Bumbles

pixi0r said:


> Just purchased earlier this week.
> The new Flora Diana bag, wallet and scarf



Your floral purchase is absolutely gorgeous.  Am thinking of buying a Diana Shoulder Bamboo myself, but in the GG fabric with the beige trim. 

How is the Diana Shoulder bag? Does it fit alot of things in it? Does the bamboo hurt your shoulder when you use it?

Congrats on your purchase! Its gorgeous!


----------



## MsBusyBee

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My current Gucci collection, albeit the pink and red bags and gloves are listed for sale.   I love their shoes also...especially since they can fit my big sz 11 feet!
> 
> Chocolate Guccissima bag and matching boots
> 
> Black Guccissima bag and matching Guccissima slides with gold horsebit and matching Guccissima black short boots that I am undecided about keeping due to pointy toe
> 
> White blondie? boston? bag
> 
> Beige and ebony monogram bag (I got this last memorial day weekend in Aruba when the Holloway girl went missing!  The Gucci shop there was 20% off US prices!!) and matching beige monogram boots and beige monogram slides with mandarin orange trim
> 
> Black barrel? bag with green/red stripes and gold hardware
> 
> Black w/ red/green stripe and gold horsebit hardware bag that can be carried as a clutch or it has a shoulder strap that detaches to transform it into a wristlet.
> 
> Pink monogram slides
> 
> and hopefully I am done for a while although I want the green/red stripe slides/sandals with gold horsebit detail to match my bags and I want the chocolate Guccissima slides/sandals but they sold out in size 11 .


Lovely Collection


----------



## REDDBONE

does anyone know where i can buy a Gucci carrier for my Yorkie, i've looked EVERYWHERE online and only came up with fake ones. i already have a LV one, looking to change it up since he has a few Gucci outfits. Also does Burberry, Coach, Chanel, Juicy, etc make pet carriers? and where can i find those also, looking for a site that accepts paypal.

thanks in advanced! (new here so sorry if i post this in the wrong section.)


----------



## Florencema119

I am having a Gucci 1973, I lhttp://hk.image.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=A8tUwJqKfeZQcmgAuOu1ygt.;_ylu=X3oDMTBlMTQ4cGxyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1n?back=http%3A%2F%2Fhk.image.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dgucci%2B1973%26fr%3DFP-tab-web-t%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D317&w=1480&h=1632&imgurl=www.guccisingapore.net%2Fimages%2FGucci_1973%2FSingapore-Gucci-1973-gucci-0020.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.guccisingapore.net%2Fgucci-bags-gucci-1973-c-31_32.html&size=61.1+KB&name=%3Cb%3EGucci+1973%3C%2Fb%3E+%3A+guccisingapore.net%2C+Gucci+singapore&p=gucci+1973&oid=6432ebc403fd01b0c43a12faf28b77ea&fr2=piv-web&fr=FP-tab-web-t&tt=%253Cb%253EGucci%2B1973%253C%252Fb%253E%2B%253A%2Bguccisingapore.net%252C%2BGucci%2Bsingapore&b=301&ni=120&no=317&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=120slg9p7&sigb=13aih9sdo&sigi=12cccjanf&.crumb=VIyA2vnhY15ove it so much...


----------



## Ines12

These are my only Gucci


----------



## Ines12

Gucci


----------



## Ines12

Gucci G square pony balerines


----------



## asianbebydoll

pursegalsf said:


> He,he, I love that bag too.


lovely posts!!! i have that bag too! (along with way too many others... i think imma bag whore)   lol


----------



## Aduliq

I got just Guccissima GG pattern scarf, coll. 2011 purchased in Vienna, here is pic


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

S.J.A.P said:


> Hiiii
> I just joined this forum and would like to share my fav Gucci bags with all of you...


Love the read purse with the bamboo strap. Great color!


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

accio sacculus said:


> My Gucci Girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both from DH  both custom-made for me
> 
> Gucci 2010 New York Artisan Corner New Bamboo Top Handle Old Libeccio & Gucci Bamboo Diana Shoulder Bag 2012 Custom Grey.


You are one lucky lady!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ines12 said:


> Gucci G square pony balerines



Very cute shoes, love them!


----------



## girlhasbags

SunshineSweden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I can show my Gucci collection! I just started one year ago. Hope you are able to view my loved ones. I just bought 4 new Gucci bags (the ones to the right in the picture)




Love Love Love that black and Tan one. That is a really nice bag!


----------



## sergsnpresh

My ladies, both bought for less than P750/piece (one's bought at an outlet, one at a Gucci boutique in Las Vegas)


----------



## Stacey D

Fabulous bags!!


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> Here is my vinage bag


----------



## zen2580

Kat said:


> IMO Gucci is one of the finest brands out there.


I completely agree with you about Gucci being one of the best! I am so tired of people buying LV bags with the signature LV Canvas in different shapes and sizes! Why can't they just explore some Gucci? I love Gucci leather over LV any day even though I do own 3 LV bags, I have over 25 Gucci's!


----------



## kochupurackal

snoopysleepy said:


> That's a great collection!!!! Love the watch!!!!


just stopped by to sat i love your Dior panera


----------



## Manchoo78

Even though I own LV I prefer Gucci because LV fakes are everywhere here in NYC. There is more variety with Gucci!


----------



## docringram

Iammehappy2be said:


> Like?



Love!


----------



## da_beez

Just ordered my very first Gucci (so excited), so here's mine.  
http://fashionablyyours.shoprw.com/product.php?productid=1124&cat=116&page=2

Haven't actually received it yet....literally just bought it 2 min ago


----------



## vangiepuff

Hi all. Here's my first and second Gucci ever. So excited. Phone ordered the bag from a Gucci outlet for 550 and the cosmetic bag for 255 from Gucci website. It's a bummer I'm returning the cosmetic bag. It's so cute but I think the bow is crooked and I was planning to use it as a wallet. I'm not usually anal about this stuff but 255 is alot of money for me.


----------



## da_beez

vangiepuff said:


> Hi all. Here's my first and second Gucci ever. So excited. Phone ordered the bag from a Gucci outlet for 550 and the cosmetic bag for 255 from Gucci website. It's a bummer I'm returning the cosmetic bag. It's so cute but I think the bow is crooked and I was planning to use it as a wallet. I'm not usually anal about this stuff but 255 is alot of money for me.



super gorgeous vangiepuff!  Care to share the gucci outlet website??  I'm new to gucci so I'm trying to keep tabs on all the reputable dealers


----------



## vangiepuff

da_beez said:


> super gorgeous vangiepuff!  Care to share the gucci outlet website??  I'm new to gucci so I'm trying to keep tabs on all the reputable dealers



From what I know, there's no gucci outlet website. You have to call the store or email the SA that works there and order over the phone. I don't remember all the info on the top of my head but you can do a search and find it in the outlet thread. I ordered my bag from the outlet in Queenstown,MD.


----------



## SJG

Soft stirrup shoulder bag and a small vintage purse for my on-the-run-make up. (I now yearn for the soft stirrup shoulder bag in brown nubuck...)


----------



## da_beez

vangiepuff said:


> From what I know, there's no gucci outlet website. You have to call the store or email the SA that works there and order over the phone. I don't remember all the info on the top of my head but you can do a search and find it in the outlet thread. I ordered my bag from the outlet in Queenstown,MD.



okay, thanks!


----------



## SoLady

Love the shoulder bag!


----------



## BgaHolic

SJG said:


> View attachment 2073088
> 
> 
> Soft stirrup shoulder bag and a small vintage purse for my on-the-run-make up. (I now yearn for the soft stirrup shoulder bag in brown nubuck...)



  Gor G US!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:


----------



## da_beez

kellyng said:


> my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:




drool!!!


----------



## da_beez

my "starter" gucci collection 

hoping to buy another after tax refund time!


----------



## melikey

I don't think this counts as a collection but I thought I'd share my new favorite wallet, diamanté stud bi-fold.


----------



## Divanation

da_beez said:


> my "starter" gucci collection
> 
> hoping to buy another after tax refund time!


I like them!


----------



## Divanation

vangiepuff said:


> Hi all. Here's my first and second Gucci ever. So excited. Phone ordered the bag from a Gucci outlet for 550 and the cosmetic bag for 255 from Gucci website. It's a bummer I'm returning the cosmetic bag. It's so cute but I think the bow is crooked and I was planning to use it as a wallet. I'm not usually anal about this stuff but 255 is alot of money for me.


Nice!


----------



## Divanation

sergsnpresh said:


> My ladies, both bought for less than P750/piece (one's bought at an outlet, one at a Gucci boutique in Las Vegas)


Nice!


----------



## Katina01

SunshineSweden said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love to see some Gucci collections, as I'm love Gucci - it is the top of the line premium brand! Makes the most stylish bags - way on top of all others!! I currently have 2 beautiful Gucci bags (+ wallet and 2 pair of cool sunglasses) - I just started off my collection.
> 
> I would love to see your collection!! It is too little GUCCI here! - To much Louis Vuitton!


Hello All my Purse Lovers, 
I NEED YOUR HELP!
I am making a decision on what purse to purchase.  Tell me ur thoughts on the Large Gucci Soho vs the Leather Gucci Rania?  Tell me ur thoughts as I am stuck between the two!


----------



## ktliang

d1535dk28ea235.cloudfront.net/preset_65/photo_1_726.JPG

My Gucci 1400L


----------



## ktliang

For some reason all my eyewears are Gucci lol


----------



## amstevens714

kellyng said:


> my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:



Wow!!!! Totally gorgeous


----------



## docringram

kellyng said:


> my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:



Stunning!


----------



## mariamaria17

Love gucci&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my gold studded Gucci sandals.


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

here's another view of my Guccis. These should be more clear.


----------



## gk_2v

I've only just fallen in love with Gucci about 2 months ago when the finally brought out some colours I cant live without.

My first purchase was this amazing wallet / clutch / travel Document Holder. So freaking versatile, very cheap for all you get and really pretty too


----------



## gk_2v

My other item so far is the pen holder. This was my valentines day present from my husband  The photos don't do this justice!


----------



## papertiger

theYoungandChic said:


> from my blog entry today ~
> 
> here's another view of my Guccis. These should be more clear.



Love everything about them, and you wear them so well


----------



## papertiger

gk_2v said:


> I've only just fallen in love with Gucci about 2 months ago when the finally brought out some colours I cant live without.
> 
> My first purchase was this amazing wallet / clutch / travel Document Holder. So freaking versatile, very cheap for all you get and really pretty too



This is the first opportunity I've had to look at this piece. 

Congratulations, it's everything in one and simply chic too


----------



## Nat

gk_2v said:


> My other item so far is the pen holder. This was my valentines day present from my husband  The photos don't do this justice!



The pen holder is lovely. What a great present!


----------



## grammatophyllum

gk_2v said:


> I've only just fallen in love with Gucci about 2 months ago when the finally brought out some colours I cant live without.
> 
> My first purchase was this amazing wallet / clutch / travel Document Holder. So freaking versatile, very cheap for all you get and really pretty too


Beautiful colors!


----------



## theYoungandChic

papertiger said:


> Love everything about them, and you wear them so well



thanks so much!


----------



## theYoungandChic

from my blog entry today ~ 

my small Gucci messenger bag.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm not sure if i posted these. 
but here's a pic of all my blondies


----------



## ceoshopping

jeannie77 said:


> Here is a picture of my guccis (including some of my shoes... i tend to have more gucci shoes than bags...  ) In the picture there's a classic bamboo black leather bag that I got years ago.


what is the name of your green bag?


----------



## Dorf

As for now, this is my only Gucci piece. A briefcase in beige/ebony/brown GG Canvas.  I hope my collection will grow!


----------



## diva1029

Dorf said:


> As for now, this is my only Gucci piece. A briefcase in beige/ebony/brown GG Canvas.  I hope my collection will grow!



It's gorge!


----------



## diva1029

gk_2v said:


> I've only just fallen in love with Gucci about 2 months ago when the finally brought out some colours I cant live without.
> 
> My first purchase was this amazing wallet / clutch / travel Document Holder. So freaking versatile, very cheap for all you get and really pretty too



Beautiful!


----------



## diva1029

Manchoo78 said:


> Even though I own LV I prefer Gucci because LV fakes are everywhere here in NYC. There is more variety with Gucci!



I agree! There are a lot of LV fakes out here & it's just too trendy for my taste.


----------



## diva1029

vangiepuff said:


> Hi all. Here's my first and second Gucci ever. So excited. Phone ordered the bag from a Gucci outlet for 550 and the cosmetic bag for 255 from Gucci website. It's a bummer I'm returning the cosmetic bag. It's so cute but I think the bow is crooked and I was planning to use it as a wallet. I'm not usually anal about this stuff but 255 is alot of money for me.



Great Gucci @ even greater prices!


----------



## jeannie77

ceoshopping said:


> what is the name of your green bag?


 
I have no idea what the name is.. I got that about 7-8 years ago? and didn't ask which model it was. sorry!


----------



## Florencema119

My Gucci 1973


----------



## melikey

Florencema119 said:


> My Gucci 1973



That's gorgeous!


----------



## htsopelas

Kat said:


> I love Gucci too!  Here's a pic of my Jackie bag (keeping my Tod's tote company)
> purseforum.com/attachments/your-bag-showcase/1748-kats-handbag-collection-12.jpg?thumb=1&d=1137255466



It is perfec!


----------



## wheelbaby

clinkenwar said:


> I love the one with the red trim..for some reason I really love when guccis have the colored trim like red or blue or pink!


 
I love red trim Gucci.  I have a tote bag and a pair of sneakers. Will post pics later after my new phone arrives.


----------



## wheelbaby

lmpsola said:


> Bex, I luv your red bag


 
Bex I too love your red Gucci bag


----------



## meggieguit

I love the pink Gucci Bag ,cute


----------



## md186552

Love the bags.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## md186552

I totally agree as well.  I love leather and have never cared for LV because it is not leather.  Never did understand the attraction.  I do have a couple LV's but prefer my Gucci's.  I have six leather Gucci's and love them all.


----------



## md186552

This is fabulous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katybug57

Hi, I am new to this forum, and look forward to getting to know you all.  I was hoping that someone might be able to help me identify this vintage Gucci Bag, from the Gucci Accessory Collection.   I'm sure it is authentic, but I don't know the style name and / or value.   It is 10" long x 7" tall and is 4" deep, it has a zip around top, the bag is a rectangular shape.  It is a shoulder bag, and the strap is adjustable and is 22" long at its longest length.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## bbagsforever

Thought I would share a pic of my patent loafers- I love these shoes!


----------



## Iheartvintage

Here's one of my favorites!!! Gucci flora crossbody bag!!


----------



## Cocohoney13

My small little collection


----------



## Julia865

HI! 
I bought a Gucci bag on ebey and not sure if its real?
Can you help me?
Here is the link to ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140992785876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
thank you!!!


----------



## Zoe_R

I am new to this forum! Just thought I would upload my small collection


----------



## yingkob

My GUCCIIIIIIs


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

yingkob said:


> My GUCCIIIIIIs



Beautiful collection!


----------



## theYoungandChic

yingkob said:


> My GUCCIIIIIIs


love LOVE the handbag with the bamboo accent in the middle. that is the one i missed out on!!


----------



## theYoungandChic

my suede large clutch.


----------



## itsmeL007

accio sacculus said:


> My Gucci Girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both from DH  both custom-made for me
> 
> Gucci 2010 New York Artisan Corner New Bamboo Top Handle Old Libeccio & Gucci Bamboo Diana Shoulder Bag 2012 Custom Grey.


Love....love ......love the Gucci Bamboo Diana Shoulder Bag 2012 Custom Grey!!!


----------



## Iheartvintage

Here's some of my favorites in my collections!!


----------



## Iheartvintage

kellyng said:


> my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:


Oh my luv luv your vintage gucci collections!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

This is the last large Gucci bag I ever purchased- GG 1973 bag- which was a while back. I just had to have it when I saw Angelina Jolie, Madonna, Eva Mendes, Heidi Klum waltzing about town with this beauty!
I think I might've neglected it for too long (it's a bit heavy) because the brass/metal has become black- sigh... what to do?


----------



## Bag Connoisseur

theYoungandChic said:


> my suede large clutch.


That clutch is to die for!!! Sooooo elegant!


----------



## Bag Connoisseur

Iheartvintage said:


> Here's some of my favorites in my collections!!


LOVE it!!  This pattern is my favorite but I'm so worried about getting the fabric dirty so I don't wear mine as much.


----------



## Iheartvintage

Bag Connoisseur said:


> LOVE it!!  This pattern is my favorite but I'm so worried about getting the fabric dirty so I don't wear mine as much.


Which one are you talking about? The floral crossbag? Yea, the material is not canvas, it's silk! I love it too!! I hardly wear it!!!


----------



## Zoe_R

This is my latest birthday present I love it! Also I am loving all of your beautiful Gucci's x


----------



## yingkob

Zoe_R said:


> This is my latest birthday present I love it! Also I am loving all of your beautiful Gucci's x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245165


 
Congreatt 
Very beautifulll


----------



## yingkob

mzhurshie said:


> This is the last large Gucci bag I ever purchased- GG 1973 bag- which was a while back. I just had to have it when I saw Angelina Jolie, Madonna, Eva Mendes, Heidi Klum waltzing about town with this beauty!
> I think I might've neglected it for too long (it's a bit heavy) because the brass/metal has become black- sigh... what to do?


 
Wonderfull
Love it


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Zoe_R said:


> This is my latest birthday present I love it! Also I am loving all of your beautiful Gucci's x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245165



Lovely!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Hi all, i love seeing everyone's collections. ..all beautiful. I am slightly obsessed with Gucci...am contantly on the Gucci online store looking for my next purchase. I have a few pictures on my phone of my collection. So i will post those...but i have more...plus i have stuff i have bought my children also.. xx my supreme stars Boston bag i don't have a pic..will take one later.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Gucci_mamma said:


> Hi all, i love seeing everyone's collections. ..all beautiful. I am slightly obsessed with Gucci...am contantly on the Gucci online store looking for my next purchase. I have a few pictures on my phone of my collection. So i will post those...but i have more...plus i have stuff i have bought my children also.. xx my supreme stars Boston bag i don't have a pic..will take one later.



I love your collection!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Thank you  i am actually waiting for a sales assistant to get back to me about another Boston bag. ...wish me luck


----------



## COACH ADDICT

kellyng said:


> my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:



stunning !


----------



## missywinter

I start my.collection just this yrs 2013  bought a tote bag for myself in the beginning of the yrs and the wallet was a gift from my hubby


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Gucci_mamma said:


> Hi all, i love seeing everyone's collections. ..all beautiful. I am slightly obsessed with Gucci...am contantly on the Gucci online store looking for my next purchase. I have a few pictures on my phone of my collection. So i will post those...but i have more...plus i have stuff i have bought my children also.. xx my supreme stars Boston bag i don't have a pic..will take one later.



Adding my supreme stars Boston bag


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Just added these to my collection yesterday


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gucci_mamma said:


> Just added these to my collection yesterday


 Those are beautiful!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

eggtartapproved said:


> Those are beautiful!



Thank you  i think they are cute hihihi
 I actually bought the small make up pouch to use as a purse for work. I don't like taking my large purse. So it is a good size for carrying cash


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Gucci_mamma said:


> Just added these to my collection yesterday


 
love the floral collection - so pretty - congrats!


----------



## dooneybaby

Just one item from my Gucci collection...an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Gucci_mamma said:


> Adding my supreme stars Boston bag



Wow I love this bag!! Where can I buy one?


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Wow I love this bag!! Where can I buy one?



Hi Elizabeth, i bought mine back in February from the Collins St store in Melbourne. ... (Australia). I am sure it is still available  i love it...i have the matching purse and belt too


----------



## momof3boyz

Gucci_mamma said:


> Adding my supreme stars Boston bag


Gorgeous!! I love this bag! I just posted a thread on it ..lol. Do you think this bag could be prone to color transfer? It ie easy to clean?  Sorry for the stupid questions but i do not own any Gucci bags yet. TIA!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

momof3boyz said:


> Gorgeous!! I love this bag! I just posted a thread on it ..lol. Do you think this bag could be prone to color transfer? It ie easy to clean?  Sorry for the stupid questions but i do not own any Gucci bags yet. TIA!



Thanks i love it too...it was my Valentines gift this year. ..dh did good lol. It is coated canvas so it is easy care. No colour transfer issues etc.


----------



## eggtartapproved

I also am a huge fan of Gucci  - here are my small accessories. Unfortunately not the best pictures, but you get the idea =)


----------



## Gucci_mamma

My Gucci boots....love them,  they are sooooo comfy too


----------



## ilovebags112233

This is my most loved GUCCI


----------



## tobefetching

Gucci_mamma said:


> My Gucci boots....love them,  they are sooooo comfy too


 
OMG I love these. Jealous!


----------



## Cheesecake2502

My husband surprised me with a new bag yesterday. This is my first Gucci handbag and I love it!


----------



## Dorf

My Gucci collection.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Cocohoney13 said:


> My small little collection



Wow the pink bag is so beautiful!! I always wanted to see pics of a bag with pink trim. Do you have some more pics?  Maybe with daylight?


----------



## jmcadon

Gucci_mamma said:


> Just added these to my collection yesterday


 I love this collection, too.  Almost got the Jackie in this lovely floral print but waited too long


----------



## Sennheiserman

Hi  CAN YOU LET ME KNOW IF THIS IS A REAL GUCCI?.


----------



## myosepha

Zoe_R said:


> I am new to this forum! Just thought I would upload my small collection



wow nice! we have the same bag. Love it


----------



## Shelbytrev

Opinions on if this is fake? 
https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...i&um=1&ie=UTF-8&lr&cites=11334286855554703997


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Can't wait to unveil my new addition next week!!! Yay


----------



## LM487

Cheesecake2502 said:


> My husband surprised me with a new bag yesterday. This is my first Gucci handbag and I love it!


Wow, i love that bag - it's lovely.  Was it purchased in europe?


----------



## Cheesecake2502

LM487 said:


> Wow, i love that bag - it's lovely.  Was it purchased in europe?


No. My husband got it from Singapore's Changi airport.


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing my Gucci patent loafers- these are so comfy!


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Gucci_mamma said:


> My Gucci boots....love them,  they are sooooo comfy too



wow, the boots are soooooo pretty and hot



my "collection" so far  only 1 bag + my glasses


----------



## Venessa84

I'm more of a Ferragamo girl but here is my small Gucci collection...


----------



## Gucci_mamma

My new arrival. ....delivered by tnt this morning!  Perfect for my upcoming holiday to KL..


----------



## Dorf

Gucci_mamma said:


> My new arrival. ....delivered by tnt this morning!  Perfect for my upcoming holiday to KL..


Congrats! I have the same bag in beige/brown. I think you will be satisfied


----------



## louigirlxo

My gucci collection   http://instagram.com/p/d4I2FIvOC4/


----------



## louigirlxo

http://instagram.com/p/d4I2FIvOC4/


----------



## Dorf

Some new stuff added to my collecton


----------



## louigirlxo

Dorf love your belt!


----------



## Dorf

louigirlxo said:


> Dorf love your belt!


Thanks! What do you think of the lenght? Should it have been 5 cm longer?


----------



## louigirlxo

Dorf said:


> Thanks! What do you think of the lenght? Should it have been 5 cm longer?



Actually I think the length is good you don't want it too short and you don't want it too long.


----------



## Dorf

louigirlxo said:


> Actually I think the length is good you don't want it too short and you don't want it too long.


Thanks


----------



## jkwaii

my 1st gucci purse and got it this summer, it was onsale so with tax around $650 cnd &#8807;0&#8806;


----------



## zyberz10

Gucci_mamma said:


> My Gucci boots....love them,  they are sooooo comfy too


love your boots http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies/drool.gif


----------



## zyberz10

love the loafers..what is the model pls. I will try to look for it  Thanks!


----------



## marmitenot

Gucci_mamma said:


> My new arrival. ....delivered by tnt this morning! Perfect for my upcoming holiday to KL..


 
Very classy bag!


----------



## marmitenot

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my most loved GUCCI


 
I have a thing for large bags...yours is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## craziepink

My mom threw out her old Gucci's but started a new one...with this stunning pony-hair Gucci bamboo! We got it just this past February in Milan..so gorg!


----------



## Dorf

My complete collection:


----------



## Venessa84

Dorf said:


> My complete collection:


That's a lot of Gs! Very nice collection.


----------



## Fashionista524

Gucci_mamma said:


> My Gucci boots....love them,  they are sooooo comfy too


 
Awesome Boots!!


----------



## Dorf

Venessa84 said:


> That's a lot of Gs! Very nice collection.


Thanks


----------



## AnnZ

craziepink said:


> My mom threw out her old Gucci's but started a new one...with this stunning pony-hair Gucci bamboo! We got it just this past February in Milan..so gorg!
> 
> View attachment 2339606



Agreed, gorgeous!


----------



## craziepink

AnnZ said:


> Agreed, gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## mowatts

wow dorf. nice collection!


----------



## Dorf

mowatts said:


> wow dorf. nice collection!


Thanks!


----------



## eggtartapproved

My fave out of my Bostons!


----------



## steven005

Pretty shoes 

s9.postimg.org/7xqe0np17/image.jpg


----------



## Samantha S

my only Gucci sunglasses


----------



## Bolsaetc

Love Gucci Disco Soho! Have 2.


----------



## HotRedBag

All beautiful. I love Gucci!


----------



## myserendipity

Iheartvintage said:


> Here's some of my favorites in my collections!!


Loveeee your vintage collection


----------



## GMqueen

Gucci is not my favorite but I LOVE it! They have so many beautiful bags! Nice collection everyone.


----------



## GMqueen

WOW!


----------



## shopingisfun




----------



## shopingisfun

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=7093&pictureid=67127


----------



## shopingisfun




----------



## Toms

you all have so beautiful bags and other Gucci items (: Im still planning to get my first!


----------



## nuckingfuts

my all time favorite bracelet that was given to me by my bf for our 69 monthaversary, to celebrate me moving to Hawaii with him, and finding a fulltime and a part time job within the first three weeks of moving! Yup.. Definitely my favorite and most sentimental piece of jewelry!!


----------



## VanessaLVer

Here they are! My 3 new babies!!!!


----------



## brnttebmbshll05

My small collection! I had to get some of the handles replaced due to wear but I love them all!


----------



## Snow Diva

I've just started collecting Gucci, so I don't have much of a collection yet! But here are my guccissima ballet flats and my new purse that I scored during this 2013 winter presale!


----------



## B.Desire

_xxx off topic, please do a search_


----------



## Raluca

Hello girls,
I love also Gucci bags. I have those Gucci bags in my collection.


----------



## Raluca

Gucci_mamma said:


> Hi all, i love seeing everyone's collections. ..all beautiful. I am slightly obsessed with Gucci...am contantly on the Gucci online store looking for my next purchase. I have a few pictures on my phone of my collection. So i will post those...but i have more...plus i have stuff i have bought my children also.. xx my supreme stars Boston bag i don't have a pic..will take one later.


I love your collection and I love also Gucci. I have some bags and a coat from Gucci :X


----------



## Raluca

brnttebmbshll05 said:


> My small collection! I had to get some of the handles replaced due to wear but I love them all!


Nice


----------



## Raluca

kellyng said:


> my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:


Beautiful:X I have also a Kelly Gucci bag.


----------



## Raluca

girlhasbags said:


> girlhasbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my vinage bag
> 
> 
> 
> Like your bag. I have also one but red
Click to expand...


----------



## Raluca

dFinerthangZ said:


> Thank you!  I wish I can say that I am done, but who am I kidding   There are a few more vintage pieces that are on my wishlist.  I have been lucky enough that most of my vintages were handed down and were kept pristine.


Hello,
What vintage pieces are on your wishlist?


----------



## stex04

Good Morning to all from Italy! 
I'm a guy ,26 years old,congrats for this amazing forum,this is part of my little collection .. I love Gucci isn't it clear ?


----------



## Dorf

stex04 said:


> Good Morning to all from Italy!
> I'm a guy ,26 years old,congrats for this amazing forum,this is part of my little collection .. I love Gucci isn't it clear ?


Wow! Great collection. What kind of material is the beige GG bag on the left corner in the background? It loks a bit shiny?


----------



## stex04

Yes it's a little bit shiny!! I bought it 3 years ago in Florence,it's the GG Crystal Canvas.. the bag is HUGE&#8230;


----------



## stex04

Dorf said:


> My complete collection:



Wooowww!!! I love this one!!!!! Which size is the travel bag? small medium or large? I'm planning to buy one next year but I still haven't decide the size!!


----------



## Dorf

stex04 said:


> Yes it's a little bit shiny!! I bought it 3 years ago in Florence,it's the GG Crystal Canvas.. the bag is HUGE



Is that some kind of plastic material?



stex04 said:


> Wooowww!!! I love this one!!!!! Which size is the travel bag? small medium or large? I'm planning to buy one next year but I still haven't decide the size!!



Thanks . Its the medium size. I think its available only in medium and large. This model doesn't come in small.


----------



## stex04

Yes,it's similar to plastic,it's like the classic GG canvass but more resistant(and shiny)..


----------



## stex04

Dorf said:


> Is that some kind of plastic material?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks . Its the medium size. I think its available only in medium and large. This model doesn't come in small.



In Italy we have 3 sizes more or less  43, 55 and 60 just like the Keepalls but I love the medium one


----------



## Dorf

stex04 said:


> In Italy we have 3 sizes more or less  43, 55 and 60 just like the Keepalls but I love the medium one



Ok, sorry. It's the 43 size, but it's called "medium" at Gucci.com. Both 55 and 60 are called "large". My bag (the 43) has plenty of room, and the shape of the bag makes it more roomy than f.ex the Louis Vuitton Keepall 45. It's actually more comparable to the LV Keepall 50. I like the Guccis better because the weight is lighter, and off course they look much more sophisticated. Italian chic!


----------



## stex04

Totally agree&#8230; I absolutely love Gucci,for me the best also for its quality


----------



## stex04

Greetings from Florence


----------



## Dorf

Exciting! Please show us what you got. Could it be a messenger?


----------



## stex04

Could be  But I Will unpack it on 25th December. .it's my little christmas gift!  
I saw a new Guccissima messenger today,in blue and Red. . And it was Even more soft than the Black and brown ones. .They told me that it's a new Kind of Guccissima leather. .amazing! !! I LOVE GUCCI!


----------



## Cathcatty

My half gucci collection &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dorf

stex04 said:


> Could be  But I Will unpack it on 25th December. .it's my little christmas gift!
> I saw a new Guccissima messenger today,in blue and Red. . And it was Even more soft than the Black and brown ones. .They told me that it's a new Kind of Guccissima leather. .amazing! !! I LOVE GUCCI!



So, which bag did you get?


----------



## stex04

so..here it is  ..


----------



## stex04




----------



## stex04

it 's been love at first sight in the boutique!! It's very big and it fits perfectly on me!! So,welcome home my new baby


----------



## Dorf

Congrats! That's a very practical and stylish bag. The messenger bags in this style from Gucci are really nice!


----------



## Dorf

Here are some pictures of the flat messenger bag i added to my collection today. It's a bit smaller than the one stex04 bought.

Damn! I try to uploud picture from Photobucket, but it says "sorry, the picture has been deleted", but I know it hasn't!
This problem has come after the "new" photobucket site came. Can someone tell me what to do?
I don't want to post a "direct link" so everone can see my whole album..


----------



## Dorf

----


----------



## Dorf

Ok. So here are the pics of the new flat messenger bag. It's the medium size (28 X 25 cm). Perfect to carry a wallet, mobilephone, keys, passport, travel documents etc. I bought the bag from a guy for a quite reasonable prize. The bag was completely unused with box, paper fill, dustbag, receipt from Gucci.com etc.


----------



## stex04

I tried and I LOVED it! I'm too tall for this size but&#8230; beautiful!!
congrats


----------



## Dorf

stex04 said:


> I tried and I LOVED it! I'm too tall for this size but&#8230; beautiful!!
> congrats


Thank you very much. Actually I was planing to buy the same as you in brown Guccisima leather, but suddenly this one showed up 
-Can I ask how tall are you?


----------



## GhstDreamer

stex04 said:


> it 's been love at first sight in the boutique!! It's very big and it fits perfectly on me!! So,welcome home my new baby





Dorf said:


> Ok. So here are the pics of the new flat messenger bag. It's the medium size (28 X 25 cm). Perfect to carry a wallet, mobilephone, keys, passport, travel documents etc. I bought the bag from a guy for a quite reasonable prize. The bag was completely unused with box, paper fill, dustbag, receipt from Gucci.com etc.
> 
> View attachment 2447142
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447143



Fab messenger bags!


----------



## Dorf

GhstDreamer said:


> Fab messenger bags!


Thanks


----------



## RNBEASLE

I love all of the bags you guys have posted, I only own one gucci and it's the large canvas print jockey and I love it. I just bought a New ladies web gg canvas large bag and I bought it on eBay and was trying to see if there is a gucci tag inside the zipper pocket. Does anyone have one I can compare it to.  Anyway I will post my jockey that I'm carrying today.


----------



## RNBEASLE

stex04 said:


> so..here it is  ..


Cute messenger


----------



## Wayne84

My 1st Gucci bag from my boyfriend on our 3rd anniversary  

It is a Sukey Original GG Fabric Top Handle Bag.....

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mx/BGV0WA6_mx.jpg


----------



## LexielLoveee

New glasses from Woodbury 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LexielLoveee

Love this color 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LexielLoveee

Red soho new 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Fashionista524

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2452512
> 
> 
> New glasses from Woodbury
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
OMG where do I start!! You look AMAZING!! I LOVE your sunglasses!! They look so HOT on you and I'm LOVING your jacket!!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Oh ur so sweet!! This is my first time using this blog! The glasses were insane deal !! About 100.00 with tax !!! They had additional 40 percent off !! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Fashionista524

LexielLoveee said:


> Oh ur so sweet!! This is my first time using this blog! The glasses were insane deal !! About 100.00 with tax !!! They had additional 40 percent off !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Thank you! I'm only being honest. Wow!! That's an AWESOME deal! I'm sooo jealous lol!!


----------



## Fashionista524

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2452518
> 
> 
> Red soho new
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
I LOVE both of your soho bags!! Great color choice!! You're so stylish...I LOVE it!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Th
	

		
			
		

		
	





These I got at short hills in jersey love them. Unfortunately full price of 420.00 lol but perfect for days with no time for makeup


----------



## Fashionista524

LexielLoveee said:


> Th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452547
> 
> 
> 
> These I got at short hills in jersey love them. Unfortunately full price of 420.00 lol but perfect for days with no time for makeup


 
And worth every penny!! They are super HOT!!!!!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

@fashionista oh u r so sweet!! Again first day using this blog how do I do direct messages ex: to direct a message back n forth to you? Also any other tips lol


----------



## Fashionista524

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2452556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fashionista oh u r so sweet!! Again first day using this blog how do I do direct messages ex: to direct a message back n forth to you? Also any other tips lol


 
You're welcome!! Welcome to TPF!! You can click on my aviator pic once there it will give you the option to send messages back and forth.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Nice! Thank you again for all the &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dorf

My brown Diamante leather belt.


----------



## mayor_pc

Here's my modest Gucci bag collection. The first bag I bought in Las Vegas and was my first Gucci bag  The second bag I bought in San Francisco after seeing it online. I believe it was originally part of the Resort/Cruise collection but was later added to the regular collection. The third bag I bought in San Jose and was my attempt to have a more subdued Gucci bag. I thought it was a change from all the GG monogram on the two other bags .


----------



## Dorf

mayor_pc said:


> Here's my modest Gucci bag collection. The first bag I bought in Las Vegas and was my first Gucci bag  The second bag I bought in San Francisco after seeing it online. I believe it was originally part of the Resort/Cruise collection but was later added to the regular collection. The third bag I bought in San Jose and was my attempt to have a more subdued Gucci bag. I thought it was a change from all the GG monogram on the two other bags .


Very nice bags!


----------



## kellydean

can you tell me how to send pictures from my iphone?


----------



## kellydean




----------



## Ginly

Hi all ~~just get my messenger bag from Reenbonz ,hope I won't regret to bought it since got some worst reviews of them


----------



## Dorf

Ginly said:


> Hi all ~~just get my messenger bag from Reenbonz ,hope I won't regret to bought it since got some worst reviews of them


Looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Ginly

Dorf said:


> Looks great. Congrats!



Thanks ~~


----------



## kellydean

New friend


----------



## kellydean




----------



## Gucci_mamma

Just a little excited......hinted to hubby about a new Gucci Boston bag I am lusting over for Valentines/Birthday present.....and he hinted back a yes.....this will be the longest month ever, I hate waiting ...lol


----------



## Gucci_mamma

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2466159



Gorgeous. ...I loveeeeee the Soho Disco bag! I will get one eventually...lol


----------



## MabelJBelle

Congrats!


----------



## mstran87

my collection


----------



## applecidered

This is my only gucci... still loving it after many years.


----------



## kellydean

i really want to get the jackie bag next but i don't know what color. love the bright colors but are they too trendy for the price?


----------



## syjentang

Gucci_mamma said:


> Just a little excited......hinted to hubby about a new Gucci Boston bag I am lusting over for Valentines/Birthday present.....and he hinted back a yes.....this will be the longest month ever, I hate waiting ...lol


 
Is this the latest?


----------



## Gucci_mamma

syjentang said:


> Is this the latest?



Yep.....i can't have been out very long as i look on Gucci's website 1-2 a week. So in love with this colour. Can i wait until Feb 14th.....hmmmm


----------



## susieg

My Gucci collection was started last night with my husband surprising me with the Shopper Tote for our wedding anniversary! I love it!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

susieg said:


> My Gucci collection was started last night with my husband surprising me with the Shopper Tote for our wedding anniversary! I love it!



That is gorgeous!  Congratulations on your anniversary and your beautifull Gucci xx


----------



## kellydean

That is beautiful! Love the red... He did good!


----------



## Venessa84

susieg said:


> My Gucci collection was started last night with my husband surprising me with the Shopper Tote for our wedding anniversary! I love it!


What a beautiful surprise!  Absolutely gorgeous!! Happy Anniversary and enjoy!!!


----------



## itsmeL007

susieg said:


> My Gucci collection was started last night with my husband surprising me with the Shopper Tote for our wedding anniversary! I love it!



Happy Anniversary!! ...very lovely Gucci shopper!


----------



## nitnot

susieg said:


> My Gucci collection was started last night with my husband surprising me with the Shopper Tote for our wedding anniversary! I love it!


CongraTz Dear.. It's Gorgeous


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Soooooo excited, my Valentines/Birthday present just arrived. So to add to my fast growing Gucci collection. ...here she is


----------



## 7070

Hello, anybody has a Singapore edition Paravanda Boston to share?
Wonder how it looks with a matching dress. 
The White is simply stunning!


----------



## Fashionista524

Gucci_mamma said:


> Soooooo excited, my Valentines/Birthday present just arrived. So to add to my fast growing Gucci collection. ...here she is


 
My friend wants that bag so bad!! It is lovely!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Fashionista524

kellydean said:


> View attachment 2466159


 
Gorgeous Duo!!! Totally LOVE them both!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Fashionista524 said:


> My friend wants that bag so bad!! It is lovely!! Congratulations!!



Thank you  Hubby wasn't so into the colour.....but i am in love with it.


----------



## Dorf

My beige/brown GG belt.


----------



## Venessa84

Gucci_mamma said:


> Soooooo excited, my Valentines/Birthday present just arrived. So to add to my fast growing Gucci collection. ...here she is


I love the pink.  Happy Birthday fellow Aquarian!!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Venessa84 said:


> I love the pink.  Happy Birthday fellow Aquarian!!



Thank you  when is your bday hun. This was a very early dbay present. ..i am at the end of feb so i am a Pisces. ..lol. But still close to Aquarian


----------



## Hopeach

These are my first Gucci's! Hubby got them for me as an early Valentine's Day present..he's so sweet  I sent the black soho hobo back, was a little too big for me. So I have to find another black one on their site.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hopeach said:


> These are my first Gucci's! Hubby got them for me as an early Valentine's Day present..he's so sweet  I sent the black soho hobo back, was a little too big for me. So I have to find another black one on their site.



Congrats - you have a wonderful husband!   Everything you got looks so fantastic! I especially love that wallet! That's too bad the soho bag is too big but I'm sure you'll find something else just as beautiful on their site.


----------



## the_baglover

Hopeach said:


> These are my first Gucci's! Hubby got them for me as an early Valentine's Day present..he's so sweet  I sent the black soho hobo back, was a little too big for me. So I have to find another black one on their site.



Congratulations! That's a lovely V-day gift.


----------



## Fashionista524

Hopeach said:


> These are my first Gucci's! Hubby got them for me as an early Valentine's Day present..he's so sweet  I sent the black soho hobo back, was a little too big for me. So I have to find another black one on their site.


 

WOW!! Very nice!! You have an awesome husband with great taste!! I LOVE everything!!!


----------



## Hopeach

Fashionista524 said:


> WOW!! Very nice!! You have an awesome husband with great taste!! I LOVE everything!!!


 
Thanks! I'm a very lucky woman and appreciate it 

Thanks to GhstDreamer and the_baglover too!


----------



## anniecakes637

redheadedbeauty said:


> I got it today and am super excited. I love it and can't wait till warmer weather to wear her
> 
> Here is a group shot of my tiny but growing collection:
> 
> View attachment 1641463


Hi I just purchased the same pelham bag...I have an abbey and the coated canvas tote which I bought from nordstroms years back...but I decided to buy this discontinued bag from poshmark last week...I received the bag and for some reason it seems questionable..is the leather on your pelham kind of stiff like or not as soft as the pebbled leather gucci uses for their other bags?


----------



## bittenbythebag

Suzie said:


> These are the only 2 designer bags I have so far.



I have seen red guccissima leather and its the right red for me.  A bit subdued but still punchy.  Too bad it came in a boston like barrel bag that was too small for my liking.


----------



## SheBags76

*This is my first ever Gucci bag. I just got it from Sak's after I've been stalking it for a..... let's just say a long time LOL*


----------



## anasanfran

SheBags76 said:


> *This is my first ever Gucci bag. I just got it from Sak's after I've been stalking it for a..... let's just say a long time LOL*



It iS MAGNIFICENT!!!!! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this bag in all the colors it comes in!!! It will NEVER go out of style, just like the 80's bostons. Congrats to you!!!!!! :salute:


----------



## Venessa84

Gucci_mamma said:


> Thank you  when is your bday hun. This was a very early dbay present. ..i am at the end of feb so i am a Pisces. ..lol. But still close to Aquarian


My birthday is February 10th.  My best friend is a Pisces so that's still cool with me.


----------



## uhpharm01

SheBags76 said:


> *This is my first ever Gucci bag. I just got it from Sak's after I've been stalking it for a..... let's just say a long time LOL*




I love this bag, also.  I've been wanting one of these purses also. She's beautiful.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Zoe_R

My little Gucci collection, just ordered the supreme gg hobo can not wait for it to be delivered!! &#128525;


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zoe_R said:


> View attachment 2545595
> 
> My little Gucci collection, just ordered the supreme gg hobo can not wait for it to be delivered!! &#128525;



Post pics of your new bag when you get it!

You have a wonderful collection and btw, I have the same boston and it's a fab bag!


----------



## Zoe_R

GhstDreamer said:


> Post pics of your new bag when you get it!
> 
> You have a wonderful collection and btw, I have the same boston and it's a fab bag!




Aww thank you!! Yes I will so freakin excited for it to come!  Hate that I don't live anywhere near any of the stores, not very patient. Haha


----------



## mariaf55

gucci bag


----------



## sparkle12

Gucci black guccissima leather wallet with chain

Out of all my bags, this is the one I use the most. I usually keep the chain tucked in and use this as my wallet. Makes switching bags easy, I just throw this wallet in the new bag. I've also used this as an evening shoulder bag on occasion (using the chain), and usually just grab this and use as a wristlet instead of lugging my big bag around when running out for coffee or lunch. Had it for about 4 years now, and even with daily use, and being knocked around inside my purses, it still looks brand new.


----------



## hillaryhath

I recently decided that Gucci is definitely in my top 5 Luxury handbag brands lol.  I have one vintage one (their vintage bags are my fav) and plan on getting more, as well as a Jackie in time for Fall 

Anyway, here's my one:

31.media.tumblr.com/a88dba50e890891f556bf4e323cfaa51/tumblr_inline_n3hkqkeeRI1qztwx7.jpg


----------



## hillaryhath

Sorry, made a booboo and can't edit.  Here's the bag:


----------



## ShouqM

This is my first Gucci item ever!


----------



## Precious84

Selfies with my two Gucci babies. The one on the left was bought at an outlet store while the one on the right was bought at a Las Vegas Gucci boutique (Imprime tote with GG canvas)


----------



## realluv

My small Gucci collection
Thanks for letting me share TPF.


----------



## tessa06

First time posting on Gucci thread!

Ok, I have to admit.. Gucci was my first love until I got introduced to LV. I never went back to Gucci and sold my Gucci bags.. 
Not until I saw Gucci's soho leather, I thought I wanted to own another Gucci bag..&#128516; I wanted to get the soho shoulder bag with no chain which I actually took home but when I was trying it on, one strap kept on falling off! It bugged me so much that I returned it and exchanged it with this one.. I know it's not the soho leather but it's still leather!&#128516;
Introducing my new Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote in soft pink.. I really love the color and design.. And of course the functionality of this bag.. I'm not into small bags but this actually works for me. And for me, this bag looks better wearing with the strap in small size.


----------



## Venessa84

tessa06 said:


> First time posting on Gucci thread!
> 
> Ok, I have to admit.. Gucci was my first love until I got introduced to LV. I never went back to Gucci and sold my Gucci bags..
> Not until I saw Gucci's soho leather, I thought I wanted to own another Gucci bag..&#128516; I wanted to get the soho shoulder bag with no chain which I actually took home but when I was trying it on, one strap kept on falling off! It bugged me so much that I returned it and exchanged it with this one.. I know it's not the soho leather but it's still leather!&#128516;
> Introducing my new Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote in soft pink.. I really love the color and design.. And of course the functionality of this bag.. I'm not into small bags but this actually works for me. And for me, this bag looks better wearing with the strap in small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591281
> View attachment 2591282


Absolutely gorgeous!  Love bamboo handles and that color is amazing!


----------



## Lau1015

My only gucci...bought in 2011 @ bicester outlet uk


----------



## vangiepuff

Waiting for chinese food with my Gucci denim purse.


----------



## saintgermain

^^ a black beauty


----------



## inlovewbags

My only Gucci... I love her!


----------



## inlovewbags

inlovewbags said:


> My only Gucci... I love her!



My first purchase!


----------



## DRJones616

inlovewbags said:


> My first purchase!


Lovely, Congrats!!


----------



## Africadunn1

pursegalsf said:


> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


 what a beautiful collection.


----------



## Africadunn1

inlovewbags said:


> My first purchase!


 I love that color


----------



## Africadunn1

tessa06 said:


> First time posting on Gucci thread!
> 
> Ok, I have to admit.. Gucci was my first love until I got introduced to LV. I never went back to Gucci and sold my Gucci bags..
> Not until I saw Gucci's soho leather, I thought I wanted to own another Gucci bag..&#128516; I wanted to get the soho shoulder bag with no chain which I actually took home but when I was trying it on, one strap kept on falling off! It bugged me so much that I returned it and exchanged it with this one.. I know it's not the soho leather but it's still leather!&#128516;
> Introducing my new Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote in soft pink.. I really love the color and design.. And of course the functionality of this bag.. I'm not into small bags but this actually works for me. And for me, this bag looks better wearing with the strap in small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591281
> View attachment 2591282



Beautiful


----------



## LexielLoveee

New gucci


----------



## realluv

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2597634
> 
> 
> 
> New gucci


love ur soho congrats!


----------



## missonipuccigal

ShouqM said:


> This is my first Gucci item ever!


Love the Guccisima pumps!!


----------



## cremebrule

tigerlook said:


> Here's my first Gucci bag.
> 
> I was torn between this and Sukey but since it is a sentimental gift from my loving husband, I decided to go with the more iconic and timeless design - the Jackie bag.


How are you liking this bag? I'm considering of buying the same one. Would you recommend it? Any pros and cons?


----------



## ANewLuv

inlovewbags said:


> My only Gucci... I love her!


Love the color! Is this a recent purchase? I was just in Las Vegas and Phoenix on vacation and did not see this color.


----------



## ilovethembags

so nice


----------



## inlovewbags

ANewLuv said:


> Love the color! Is this a recent purchase? I was just in Las Vegas and Phoenix on vacation and did not see this color.



No I got it a while back my birthday gift to self!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Anxiously awaiting my new Gucci belt. Hubby is buying it today to match the boston bag he bought me for my birthday &#9786; has anyone got the leather swing tote? I think it will be my next purchase....but not sure if i should go the larger size &#128533; i have to go interstate to buy it as i don't have Gucci here in Adelaide &#128547; i did send hubby a msg this morning to get a SA to try them on and send me pics. ...see if he does it lol


----------



## Gucci_mamma

My new belt....thanks to my precious husband. And also a picture with the matching boston bag he bought me &#128522;


----------



## APRIL251

Gucci_mamma said:


> My new belt....thanks to my precious husband. And also a picture with the matching boston bag he bought me &#128522;




Great looking combo love it!!


----------



## Fashionista524

Gucci_mamma said:


> My new belt....thanks to my precious husband. And also a picture with the matching boston bag he bought me &#128522;


 
Lovely Combo!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

APRIL251 said:


> Great looking combo love it!!











Fashionista524 said:


> Lovely Combo!! I LOVE it!!



Thank you lovely ladies &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## snoopysleepy

Gucci_mamma said:


> My new belt....thanks to my precious husband. And also a picture with the matching boston bag he bought me &#128522;


 

Hi, I'm thinking of getting this Boston Bag. Can you please post a modeling shot? Please??? Thanks !


----------



## Gucci_mamma

snoopysleepy said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting this Boston Bag. Can you please post a modeling shot? Please??? Thanks !



Hey hun, as soon as i get home from work tonight will post it for you &#9786;


----------



## donnatamta

Love my new Isadora pumps&#128156;


----------



## donnatamta

Part of my Gucci collection&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## Gucci_mamma

snoopysleepy said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting this Boston Bag. Can you please post a modeling shot? Please??? Thanks !



Sorry i just got a chance now to take some photos


----------



## Stacey D

Awesome Gucci bags and shoes!!


----------



## Mariapia

I only have one . Bought it in 2004.


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

Here's my updated collection.[/ATTACH]ATTACH]2660716[/ATTACH]


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Iluvhellokitty said:


> Here's my updated collection.[/ATTACH]ATTACH]2660716[/ATTACH]



Lovely collection &#9786;&#9786;&#9786; can i ask what size your leather swing tote is? I am not sure if i should go small or lg.....dilemma


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

Sure, I got the swing leather tote in the large size. I have more photos in the reveal section. Good luck!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Iluvhellokitty said:


> Sure, I got the swing leather tote in the large size. I have more photos in the reveal section. Good luck!



Thank for the reply, i will head over to see the reveal pictures &#128522;


----------



## Jilllo

Can't remember the name of this one. Recently purchased spring 2014 at Neimans in NYC.


----------



## Snow Diva

Iluvhellokitty said:


> Here's my updated collection.[/ATTACH]ATTACH]2660716[/ATTACH]




I love your collection!


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

Snow Diva said:


> I love your collection!


Thank you!


----------



## ywen

VanessaLVer said:


> Here they are! My 3 new babies!!!!



I love your collection!! Please do some modelling picture of your babies..
especially the black boston!


----------



## mahiramorrison




----------



## marisara

Gucci has always been my favorite brand for handbags. I have bought a few of Gucci bags but I would like to show up my recent one. I am unable to upload the pic..  but it is similar to the one here: allhandbagfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/20/Gucci-Leather-trimmed-canvas-bowling-bag-3.jpg


----------



## Trevorpascoe

My ultimate favorite duffle bag from Gucci's 70's collection! The minute I saw it walk down the runway, I needed it in my life. Diamanté is forever!


----------



## ScottyGal

My four Gucci's! The most recent purchase being the nice microguccissima leather top handle bag


----------



## stephshe

Here is my vintage gucci collection, I believe it all from the accessories collection except for the sandals. I really love vintage gucci


----------



## stephshe

Here's another pic different background, sorry its not too clear


----------



## stephshe

Here's a closer pic of my 2 fav's


----------



## Venessa84

stephshe said:


> Here is my vintage gucci collection, I believe it all from the accessories collection except for the sandals. I really love vintage gucci
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701548


Wow, that's a great vintage collection!


----------



## megustapurses

tessa06 said:


> First time posting on Gucci thread!
> 
> Ok, I have to admit.. Gucci was my first love until I got introduced to LV. I never went back to Gucci and sold my Gucci bags..
> Not until I saw Gucci's soho leather, I thought I wanted to own another Gucci bag..&#128516; I wanted to get the soho shoulder bag with no chain which I actually took home but when I was trying it on, one strap kept on falling off! It bugged me so much that I returned it and exchanged it with this one.. I know it's not the soho leather but it's still leather!&#128516;
> Introducing my new Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote in soft pink.. I really love the color and design.. And of course the functionality of this bag.. I'm not into small bags but this actually works for me. And for me, this bag looks better wearing with the strap in small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591281
> View attachment 2591282




I love the bamboo, love this. &#128525;


----------



## Classystyle

Lovely purse, I own the same one.


----------



## Mariiasz

My favourite bag!


----------



## Elaine farrell

Looking for the gucci green and pink stripe bouvier / jackie o bag from 2006


----------



## hillaryhath

Jackie with fuschia stripes





Pink D-Ring Abbey





GG Supreme messenger





Vintage crossbody from the 80s, I believe (I tuck the strap inside when not in use)





Vintage crossbody from the 70s


----------



## Elaine farrell

mbarbi said:


> its not a collection yet (hopefully its gonna be a collection soon)...she's my first gucci and i love her


Hi love old gucci bag


----------



## dxs




----------



## Wudge

What a sophisticated pair of bags dxs.


----------



## zippy14u

Didn't see one posted, so i'm adding this Gucci Web Reins hobo.

I found this one today. She's getting tidied up right now. In great shape, small area of wear on one corner, other than that,


----------



## karolina88

vangiepuff said:


> Waiting for chinese food with my Gucci denim purse.



Sorry this is off topic and this post is over half a year old, but I love the interior of your car...what make is it?


----------



## vangiepuff

karolina88 said:


> Sorry this is off topic and this post is over half a year old, but I love the interior of your car...what make is it?


Volkswagon cc


----------



## saligator

Mariiasz said:


> My favourite bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721664



What is that? Boston leather but small? Please let me know. WANT!!!


----------



## Divanation

stephshe said:


> Here's another pic different background, sorry its not too clear
> 
> View attachment 2701562



Love your collection!


----------



## CornishMon

My lonely two!
View attachment 2821419


----------



## imaredhead

CornishMon said:


> My lonely two!
> View attachment 2821419



Omg love these!


----------



## CornishMon

imaredhead said:


> Omg love these!




Thank you!


----------



## inlovewbags

My only Gucci so far...


----------



## CornishMon

inlovewbags said:


> My only Gucci so far...




And she's beautiful!


----------



## inlovewbags

CornishMon said:


> And she's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## imaredhead

inlovewbags said:


> My only Gucci so far...


 Great choice love the guccissima leather!


----------



## fillipa

My first designer bag! On our way home! I found her at charity bazaar - she s a bag/grandma LOL but I ll take good care of her...))


----------



## CornishMon

fillipa said:


> My first designer bag! On our way home! I found her at charity bazaar - she s a bag/grandma LOL but I ll take good care of her...))




She's a beauty!


----------



## karolina88

fillipa said:


> My first designer bag! On our way home! I found her at charity bazaar - she s a bag/grandma LOL but I ll take good care of her...))



Wow what a lucky find! I still have one of these but in beige and loved every bit of it


----------



## galleargl1974

Iheartvintage said:


> Here's some of my favorites in my collections!!


i love bostons great collection


----------



## xinco12

woo,you all have so many beautiful Gucci bag!


----------



## Origins

I got this gift from hubby for Christmas


----------



## inlovewbags

Origins said:


> I got this gift from hubby for Christmas



Beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Origins said:


> I got this gift from hubby for Christmas



Your "Santa Baby" DH has good taste! So pretty.


----------



## Venessa84

Origins said:


> I got this gift from hubby for Christmas


What an awesome hubby you have.  This bag is a beauty and love the color!


----------



## isa7

The newest arrival for my collection:


----------



## lauraramonique

SunshineSweden said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love to see some Gucci collections, as I'm love Gucci - it is the top of the line premium brand! Makes the most stylish bags - way on top of all others!! I currently have 2 beautiful Gucci bags (+ wallet and 2 pair of cool sunglasses) - I just started off my collection.
> 
> I would love to see your collection!! It is too little GUCCI here! - To much Louis Vuitton!


 

Awesome post. This was so much fun to look through. 

Best, 

Laurara Monique 

Website: https://lauraramargosian.com


----------



## purse girl1972

bex said:


> Starting my collection...


The red is very pretty ...congrats !!


----------



## purse girl1972

My first gucci clutch and chanel


----------



## Genette

Origins said:


> I got this gift from hubby for Christmas


I have this same bag and color and love it! I hope you're enjoying yours too.


----------



## poor homme

Hope it's ok that I share some men's stuff  I'm a big fan of Gucci loafers, but there's some Ferragamo's on the top row (oh, and my miniature wiener dog too).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Great shoe collection and its nice to see men's stuff.  Your weiner dog is adorable and he looks like he approves of your choices!


----------



## Venessa84

poor homme said:


> Hope it's ok that I share some men's stuff  I'm a big fan of Gucci loafers, but there's some Ferragamo's on the top row (oh, and my miniature wiener dog too).


Wow, that is some collection!


----------



## tweetie1288

My small collection.&#128522;&#128521;


----------



## tweetie1288

tweetie1288 said:


> My small collection.&#128522;&#128521;



And two more..


----------



## Shopzaholic

My Gucci collections 
Can't post more than 1 pic at a time, going to be a few posts ><


----------



## Shopzaholic

Joy Tote and dumpling tote


----------



## Shopzaholic

Signature tote and Abbey tote


----------



## Shopzaholic

Boston impreme and Boston GG plus


----------



## Shopzaholic

Sukey guccissima and Bamboo satchel


----------



## mudhoney0099

So pretty


----------



## mudhoney0099

Vintage Gucci Full moon hobo


----------



## handbagaddict80

Guccissima Bree..twinsies


----------



## handbagaddict80

Soho chain tote and disco bag


----------



## handbagaddict80

Group pic of my Gucci.  I haven't used some of the monogram pieces in years.  I'm glad I dug them out of my closet to remind myself I have them.


----------



## handbagaddict80




----------



## Sofie Tiffany

I have already posted this pic on another thread, but hopefully you don't mind me sharing again. 

My collection is small so far, but I am hoping to add couple more pieces this year.


----------



## fillipa

Sofie Tiffany said:


> I have already posted this pic on another thread, but hopefully you don't mind me sharing again.
> 
> My collection is small so far, but I am hoping to add couple more pieces this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913027




I love your tote!!!! Omg!!! It looks so classy! Love it!


----------



## Sofie Tiffany

fillipa said:


> I love your tote!!!! Omg!!! It looks so classy! Love it!




Thank you, fillipa! I love it too. It goes with everything and that cute pink inside makes me smile everytime.


----------



## anasanfran

Sofie Tiffany said:


> I have already posted this pic on another thread, but hopefully you don't mind me sharing again.
> 
> My collection is small so far, but I am hoping to add couple more pieces this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913027



I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything in this pic! Especially the sneakers! I'm going to just have to get me a pair of those! Too cute! You have taste, sister!!!


----------



## Sofie Tiffany

anasanfran said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE everything in this pic! Especially the sneakers! I'm going to just have to get me a pair of those! Too cute! You have taste, sister!!!




Thank you very much, anasanfran!  The sneakers are defintely fun and very comfy too. You should get them for sure!  Next on my list is probably soho disco bag in off white... That list just never ends! Lol


----------



## immigratty

The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection. 

Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.

















Also, someone somewhere asked me to show them the opening of the Stirrup, can't remember who or where since post quotes no longer show. hope it was this thread.


----------



## anasanfran

Trevorpascoe said:


> My ultimate favorite duffle bag from Gucci's 70's collection! The minute I saw it walk down the runway, I needed it in my life. Diamanté is forever!
> 
> View attachment 2694323



OMG, *AWESOME!!* I absolutely *LOVE IT!!* Congrats!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

susieg said:


> My Gucci collection was started last night with my husband surprising me with the Shopper Tote for our wedding anniversary! I love it!



Wow, I`ve never favored bamboo handles but this bag is beautiful!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

CornishMon said:


> My lonely two!
> View attachment 2821419


----------



## HandbagDiva354

immigratty said:


> The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection.
> 
> Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, someone somewhere asked me to show them the opening of the Stirrup, can't remember who or where since post quotes no longer show. hope it was this thread.





I love them all!


----------



## immigratty

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love them all!



thanx so much!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sofie Tiffany said:


> I have already posted this pic on another thread, but hopefully you don't mind me sharing again.
> 
> My collection is small so far, but I am hoping to add couple more pieces this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2913027



I love the tote! Those sneakers are cute!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

immigratty said:


> The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection.



Nice bags!  I especially like the front bag on the left.  What style is that?  Is it the Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag you mentioned in the description?  And did they make it in a smaller size?  

Let me guess... you're a Delta Sigma Theta.  I have a cousin in that sorority and those were her colors.  I remember buying her sorority items for Christmas/birthdays/etc    I myself am a Sigma Kappa


----------



## immigratty

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Nice bags!  I especially like the front bag on the left.  What style is that?  Is it the Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag you mentioned in the description?  And did they make it in a smaller size?
> 
> Let me guess... you're a Delta Sigma Theta.  I have a cousin in that sorority and those were her colors.  I remember buying her sorority items for Christmas/birthdays/etc    I myself am a Sigma Kappa



yes front left is the Duilio horsebit top handle, they have the Duilio in a different style that is smaller, but as far as I know this particular style only comes in this size. 

and yes yes YES I am a Delta! haha We do get a bit crazy with our paraphernalia, but after 15 years as a member, I now wear fewer items with actual letters, and stick mostly to sorority colors.


----------



## designernoduds

I love Gucci and recently went a bit crazy with my shopping hahaha. I bought the Soho and the Emily Guccissima bags both in black. I love them so far. I am a bit worried about the potential for slouch on the Soho bag,anyone own one?


----------



## malieash

My black collection


----------



## Sofie Tiffany

malieash said:


> My black collection




Lovely! Especially the little swing tote is too cute! Enjoy.


----------



## ThomSF

I only have a money clip from Gucci, and I've been using it for the past few years. A lovely gift from my BF when we first got together. Though it's all dented and scratched now, it adds so much character to it. 

Looking forward to expanding my collection though...


----------



## Bagloverholic

My only Gucci bag


----------



## Glitter_pixie

malieash said:


> My black collection



Divine!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Bagloverholic said:


> My only Gucci bag



It's adorable! Cute photo.


----------



## Bagloverholic

Glitter_pixie said:


> It's adorable! Cute photo.


Thanks and have a fab day


----------



## AnyaNorth

pursegalsf said:


> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:



u have great collection of Gucci, i think u r crazy about Gucci


----------



## ScottyGal

Bagloverholic said:


> My only Gucci bag



I've always liked this edition of the Joy Boston


----------



## Bagloverholic

_Lee said:


> I've always liked this edition of the Joy Boston


Thanks, me too it's just so cute 

have a fab day


----------



## Mhj

Gucci belt


----------



## skyqueen

My small vintage Gucci collection. I wore Gucci horsebit loafers to work for over 25 years, needless to say I have a few pairs. LOL! The riding boots are stunning IRL but not that comfortable...a shame.
Thanks for letting me share...so tempted by the new Lady Web (hand stained) leather shoulder bag or the Jackie soft leather shoulder!


----------



## immigratty

skyqueen said:


> My small vintage Gucci collection. I wore Gucci horsebit loafers to work for over 25 years, needless to say I have a few pairs. LOL! The riding boots are stunning IRL but not that comfortable...a shame.
> Thanks for letting me share...so tempted by the new Lady Web (hand stained) leather shoulder bag or the Jackie soft leather shoulder!



beautiful. I love the boots, can't believe they are flats and not comfortable...that is so disappointing  but beauty hurts I guess lol


----------



## skyqueen

immigratty said:


> beautiful. I love the boots, can't believe they are flats and not comfortable...that is so disappointing  but beauty hurts I guess lol




Thanks...they really are kick a$$! I usually wear UGGS or SW 50/50...very soft. These boots are stiff at the ankle so I just wear heavy socks, still uncomfortable!


----------



## immigratty

skyqueen said:


> Thanks...they really are kick a$$! I usually wear UGGS or SW 50/50...very soft. These boots are stiff at the ankle so I just wear heavy socks, still uncomfortable!



oh nooooo. well, I'm sure you look absolutely gorgeous, they are gorgeous. we do what we gotta do don't we lol


----------



## skyqueen

immigratty said:


> oh nooooo. well, I'm sure you look absolutely gorgeous, they are gorgeous. we do what we gotta do don't we lol




[emoji8]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

skyqueen said:


> My small vintage Gucci collection. I wore Gucci horsebit loafers to work for over 25 years, needless to say I have a few pairs. LOL! The riding boots are stunning IRL but not that comfortable...a shame.
> Thanks for letting me share...so tempted by the new Lady Web (hand stained) leather shoulder bag or the Jackie soft leather shoulder!


Lovely collection loving those boots


----------



## skyqueen

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Lovely collection loving those boots


Thanks, dear!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Im a huge Gucci scarf lover. Currently wearing this one!


----------



## fashion.fanatic




----------



## immigratty

fashion.fanatic said:


> View attachment 2978281



very cute scarf!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

immigratty said:


> very cute scarf!




Thanks!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Cute scarf ff.


----------



## amnA-

Gucci Indy!


----------



## papertiger

Bagloverholic said:


> My only Gucci bag



Twins *Bagloverholic*  Mine was a Valentine's present, was yours too?

Such a fun bag



skyqueen said:


> My small vintage Gucci collection. I wore Gucci horsebit loafers to work for over 25 years, needless to say I have a few pairs. LOL! The riding boots are stunning IRL but not that comfortable...a shame.
> Thanks for letting me share...so tempted by the new Lady Web (hand stained) leather shoulder bag or the Jackie soft leather shoulder!



small bit so perfectly formed, twins with you x 2 on the horse-bit chain shoulder bag (and loafers). Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> The Chapter of my sorority is celebrating our 102nd Founders Day this month [even though our Founders day is in January].  Our colors are Crimson and Cream so I was considering wearing Gucci, [since I wear Dooney basically daily] and pulled out many of my Crimson [read: burgundy] and Cream [read: off-white] bags, and decided to take some pics since I generally keep them separate and in bags from my Dooneys [and I'm too lazy to unpack everything and take pics] this represents about 1/3 of my Gucci collection.
> 
> Clockwise from top, two Stirrup Top Handle Bags, Lady Lock Tote, Boston Bag, and Duilio Horsebit Top Handle Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, someone somewhere asked me to show them the opening of the Stirrup, can't remember who or where since post quotes no longer show. hope it was this thread.



I don't have to say a word, magnificent collection!


----------



## skyqueen

papertiger said:


> small bit so perfectly formed, twins with you x 2 on the horse-bit chain shoulder bag (and loafers). Why does that not surprise me?


Yup! [emoji8]


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> I don't have to say a word, magnificent collection!



Thx so much PT. Eventually I will get a full family photo...I've just been creeping them in one at a time lol


----------



## llpalmtree

Happy to have these two beauties.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llpalmtree said:


> Happy to have these two beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981834


Loving the bag


----------



## SkeeWee1908

llpalmtree said:


> Happy to have these two beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981834


Lovely collection loving the Soho


----------



## llpalmtree

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Lovely collection loving the Soho


Thanks your so sweet SkeeWee!!!


----------



## madgratess

llpalmtree said:


> Happy to have these two beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981834



Beautiful! Great choices


----------



## llpalmtree

madgratess said:


> Beautiful! Great choices


Thank you! I hope to add one more this year. Gucci bags are very well made.


----------



## immigratty

amnA- said:


> View attachment 2979819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Indy!



LOVE the Indy Tassle, this is one of my fave bags. I didn't end up getting it, a little far removed from my structured style, but I have always admired this bag!



llpalmtree said:


> Happy to have these two beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981834



and beauties they are!


----------



## papertiger

llpalmtree said:


> Happy to have these two beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981834



Classical, practical beauties


----------



## yourasquid




----------



## immigratty

yourasquid said:


> View attachment 2993980
> View attachment 2993981



beautiful collection!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow. Everyone has some neat stuff. 
This is just my Gucci watch collection. (I've included an empty band because it is part of my U-play watch collection.)
The newest is the last red double band watch that I got for a steal at Saks yesterday. I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I have so much Gucci accessories that my husband says I'm out of control. I keep pictures of my collection on my phone so I can refer to it to see what to wear lmao. 
The next 4 images contain my whole collection.


----------



## Johnpauliegal




----------



## Johnpauliegal




----------



## Johnpauliegal




----------



## Johnpauliegal




----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


>


Lovely collection younhave J I need to go shopping in your closet


----------



## SkeeWee1908

yourasquid said:


> View attachment 2993980
> View attachment 2993981


Loving the sunnies  Gucci makes the best Sunnies


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you SkeeWee..

Every time my daughter comes over she says, ma, so what did you get new lol.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you SkeeWee..
> 
> Every time my daughter comes over she says, ma, so what did you get new lol.


 LOL I would pick an outfit for everyday of the week.[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


>



loving your collection. when my husband says those types of things to me [and I am not lucky to enough to have nearly as many Gucci as you] , I tell him he is too controlled. lol


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Here's the latest addition to the collection: the Gucci Ramble Studded Leather Layered Tote (full review of the bag & the sale experience on my YouTube channel). 

It joins my Swing Leather Tote, Plexiglass clutch, Better Leather Chain Wallet and a fun bracelet. 

Love Gucci!


----------



## tweetie1288

The original bunch plus the newbies. The transition from canvas to leather. They are so yummy!!!  &#128523;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Tweetie love your collection I will be by to borrow the burgundy Soho [emoji7] & Emily [emoji7]


----------



## tweetie1288

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Tweetie love your collection I will be by to borrow the burgundy Soho [emoji7] & Emily [emoji7]



Thanks.  But I don't share. &#128514; lol


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tweetie1288 said:


> Thanks.  But I don't share. [emoji23] lol




Lol I don't blame you I wouldn't either [emoji16]


----------



## fabdiva

tweetie1288 said:


> The original bunch plus the newbies. The transition from canvas to leather. They are so yummy!!!  &#128523;


Love it Tweetie, but I'm gonna need you to Fedex that burgundy Soho.  Lol.


----------



## tweetie1288

fabdiva said:


> Love it Tweetie, but I'm gonna need you to Fedex that burgundy Soho.  Lol.



Thanks. 
Haha you guys are all after the burgundy. I guess the rest should be safe.  *whew*


----------



## LVLadyLover

tweetie1288 said:


> The original bunch plus the newbies. The transition from canvas to leather. They are so yummy!!!  &#128523;



Lovely collection tweetie! I am drooling right now at your Gucci collection.....lol!


----------



## fabdiva

fabdiva said:


> Love it Tweetie, but I'm gonna need you to Fedex that burgundy Soho.  Lol.


Lol.  Not necessarily.  Already have red Soho Shoulder bag and black disco, but the Emily family is still in jeopardy.  Can't do canvas Gucci.  I'm too hard on bags. Lol.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tweetie1288 said:


> Thanks.
> Haha you guys are all after the burgundy. I guess the rest should be safe.  *whew*




Oh no I'm [emoji7] the Emily collection too[emoji3] I'll be by to borrow them lol[emoji3]


----------



## Pitsrule

So excited to be able to post to this topic. I have a very small Gucci collection. In the last 5 years my funds for handbag purchases have dropped off due to other major life events like wedding, house and kids. In the last year I started up again. I added a few LV items and with the recent Gucci sale I was reminded of how much I love their handbags. I added a Disco and Emily Shoulder bag. The Boston is from maybe 2007? And the black mini GG is a purchase I made out of college about 10 years ago. 

Gold Disco & Grey Emily Shoulder



Black Mini GG & Boston



Family photo


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Pitsrule said:


> So excited to be able to post to this topic. I have a very small Gucci collection. In the last 5 years my funds for handbag purchases have dropped off due to other major life events like wedding, house and kids. In the last year I started up again. I added a few LV items and with the recent Gucci sale I was reminded of how much I love their handbags. I added a Disco and Emily Shoulder bag. The Boston is from maybe 2007? And the black mini GG is a purchase I made out of college about 10 years ago.
> 
> Gold Disco & Grey Emily Shoulder
> View attachment 3016566
> 
> 
> Black Mini GG & Boston
> View attachment 3016567
> 
> 
> Family photo
> 
> View attachment 3016568


Lovely collection love the Boston & Emily


----------



## papertiger

Pitsrule said:


> So excited to be able to post to this topic. I have a very small Gucci collection. In the last 5 years my funds for handbag purchases have dropped off due to other major life events like wedding, house and kids. In the last year I started up again. I added a few LV items and with the recent Gucci sale I was reminded of how much I love their handbags. I added a Disco and Emily Shoulder bag. The Boston is from maybe 2007? And the black mini GG is a purchase I made out of college about 10 years ago.
> 
> Gold Disco & Grey Emily Shoulder
> View attachment 3016566
> 
> 
> Black Mini GG & Boston
> View attachment 3016567
> 
> 
> Family photo
> 
> View attachment 3016568



Lovely collection. Glad you found some new Gucci bags

And so coordinated!


----------



## papertiger

tweetie1288 said:


> The original bunch plus the newbies. The transition from canvas to leather. They are so yummy!!!  &#128523;



All looking GGorgeous together *tweetie*


----------



## tweetie1288

papertiger said:


> All looking GGorgeous together *tweetie*



Thanks pt! &#128077;&#128515;


----------



## mkr

I don't allow myself to look at this thread but that Emily is becoming more and more attractive.

See that's why I don't allow myself to come here.:hnsnsn:


----------



## GhstDreamer

tweetie1288 said:


> The original bunch plus the newbies. The transition from canvas to leather. They are so yummy!!!  &#128523;



Love the diversity of your Gucci collection! You're so right - their leather is so smooshy!



Pitsrule said:


> So excited to be able to post to this topic. I have a very small Gucci collection. In the last 5 years my funds for handbag purchases have dropped off due to other major life events like wedding, house and kids. In the last year I started up again. I added a few LV items and with the recent Gucci sale I was reminded of how much I love their handbags. I added a Disco and Emily Shoulder bag. The Boston is from maybe 2007? And the black mini GG is a purchase I made out of college about 10 years ago.
> 
> Gold Disco & Grey Emily Shoulder
> View attachment 3016566
> 
> 
> Black Mini GG & Boston
> View attachment 3016567
> 
> 
> Family photo
> 
> View attachment 3016568



It's not that small! It's not the quantity but the quality that counts and you have a wonderful Gucci collection!


----------



## LVLadyLover

Pitsrule said:


> So excited to be able to post to this topic. I have a very small Gucci collection. In the last 5 years my funds for handbag purchases have dropped off due to other major life events like wedding, house and kids. In the last year I started up again. I added a few LV items and with the recent Gucci sale I was reminded of how much I love their handbags. I added a Disco and Emily Shoulder bag. The Boston is from maybe 2007? And the black mini GG is a purchase I made out of college about 10 years ago.
> 
> Gold Disco & Grey Emily Shoulder
> View attachment 3016566
> 
> 
> Black Mini GG & Boston
> View attachment 3016567
> 
> 
> Family photo
> 
> View attachment 3016568



Lovely collection!


----------



## tweetie1288

GhstDreamer said:


> Love the diversity of your Gucci collection! You're so right - their leather is so smooshy!



Thank you!  Waiting till the rain clears up So I can take each of them out for their debut. Lol


----------



## mad4bags15

My humble collection


----------



## immigratty

mad4bags15 said:


> View attachment 3018217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble collection



Very nice collection


----------



## mad4bags15

immigratty said:


> Very nice collection




Thanks [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ayumiken

pursegalsf said:


> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


Marvelous collection... it seems we share similar taste in Gucci


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow everyone here has such a beautiful Gucci collection. &#128512;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad4bags15 said:


> View attachment 3018217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My humble collection




[emoji7] love your collection!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I was going through my collection yesterday and noticed I had another pair of rainboots that were on the shelf in a box that I never took a picture of lol.


----------



## immigratty

It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Beautiful collection!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.




[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Love your white collection immigraty can't wait to see your Red collection[emoji175][emoji172]


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful collection!



thanx



SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Love your white collection immigraty can't wait to see your Red collection[emoji175][emoji172]



thanx so much. I posted a partial collection [below] one day I'll get around to posting the entire thing.


----------



## GhstDreamer

immigratty said:


> It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.



Beautiful collection of white Gucci bags!


----------



## immigratty

GhstDreamer said:


> Beautiful collection of white Gucci bags!



thanx so much.One day I'll post pics of my entire collection. I love seeing pics of entire collections


----------



## mad4bags15

immigratty said:


> It was a White Gucci [and many throw back] type of weekend.  Went home to see my baby bro graduate from high school, and had a pretty full social calendar as well. So I took with me my White Stirrup top Handle, Mens XL tote, Boston GG Supreme, and Large Hysteria Guccissima hobo.  one of my fave TFE bags.




wow!! lovely collection [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

mad4bags15 said:


> wow!! lovely collection [emoji7][emoji7]



thanx so much


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here are the latest items I have added to my collection during this sale; with the exception of the watch, which was purchased a few weeks before the big sale. 

Some were purchased at Gucci's online sale; Saks on line sale and at the Gucci outlet. 






Now the sneakers are a little too big but they are so beautiful, I still may keep them. I have a few days to decide.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here are the latest items I have added to my collection during this sale; with the exception of the watch, which was purchased a few weeks before the big sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Some were purchased at Gucci's online sale; Saks on line sale and at the Gucci outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the sneakers are a little too big but they are so beautiful, I still may keep them. I have a few days to decide.




WOW!!! JP [emoji7][emoji7] love your collection!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> WOW!!! JP [emoji7][emoji7] love your collection!!!


Thank you SkeeWee. 

Umm have to add another item lmao. Its coming from the Saks store in Chicago lol. I have Gucci-itis.


----------



## guccigirl82

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here are the latest items I have added to my collection during this sale; with the exception of the watch, which was purchased a few weeks before the big sale.
> 
> Some were purchased at Gucci's online sale; Saks on line sale and at the Gucci outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the sneakers are a little too big but they are so beautiful, I still may keep them. I have a few days to decide.


 




gorgeous love it all


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Here are my beauties!!


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here are the latest items I have added to my collection during this sale; with the exception of the watch, which was purchased a few weeks before the big sale.
> 
> Some were purchased at Gucci's online sale; Saks on line sale and at the Gucci outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the sneakers are a little too big but they are so beautiful, I still may keep them. I have a few days to decide.



amazing collection



SkeeWee1908 said:


> Here are my beauties!!
> View attachment 3056452



very cute. girl u be KILLIN' 'EM in deez streets!!


----------



## so_me

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Here are my beauties!!
> View attachment 3056452




Such a Beautiful collection!


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here are the latest items I have added to my collection during this sale; with the exception of the watch, which was purchased a few weeks before the big sale.
> 
> Some were purchased at Gucci's online sale; Saks on line sale and at the Gucci outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the sneakers are a little too big but they are so beautiful, I still may keep them. I have a few days to decide.



Wow...You made great choices at the sale...beautiful!


----------



## inlovewbags

I only own one but I love her!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

inlovewbags said:


> I only own one but I love her!




She's a beauty [emoji7] love the Sukey!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

very cute. girl u be KILLIN' 'EM in deez streets!![/QUOTE]

Lol thank you fellow Greek[emoji3]



so_me said:


> Such a Beautiful collection!




Thank you[emoji3]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Here are my beauties!!
> View attachment 3056452



And some beauties they are!! WOW! Gorgeous!  &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Wow...You made great choices at the sale...beautiful!


Thank you so_me.&#128512;
I actually have 2 more items to add lmao. But I did, however, return the hi-top sneakers. As gorgeous as they were, I decided to return them because they were a bit too big. I really wish I could get them in my size.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

guccigirl82 said:


> gorgeous love it all



Thank you gucci_girl. &#128512;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> And some beauties they are!! WOW! Gorgeous!  [emoji3]




Thanks JP I'm trying to catch up to you [emoji16]I'll still be over to borrow some items[emoji3]


----------



## Ghi85

My first and only Gucci  the metallic Soho shoulder bag


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Ghi85 said:


> My first and only Gucci  the metallic Soho shoulder bag




She's a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Ghi85 said:


> My first and only Gucci  the metallic Soho shoulder bag




Beautiful! I was considering either that soho or disco. Have not bought either yet [emoji23]


----------



## Ghi85

casseyelsie said:


> Beautiful! I was considering either that soho or disco. Have not bought either yet [emoji23]


Good luck with your decision! I liked the versatility of the Soho shoulder bag a bit more.  You can wear it as a clutch, wrist, shoulder, or crossbody bag. I also wanted a bit more space in my bag than the Disco right now. But the Disco is adorbs! It may get added to my collection at some point.


----------



## Ghi85

SkeeWee1908 said:


> She's a beauty [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Dorf

stex04 said:


> Greetings from Florence


Hi there. Just wondering, how is the strap on your messenger after some use?


----------



## so_me

Here is my Gucci collection.1 lonely Gucci Bright Diamante medium bucket bag in black.
Surrounded by 5 pr of shoes...black micro suede GG flats, black studded slingback pumps,  2 pr Gucci loafers (studded black & brown), and a pr of black leather ankle boots.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci collection.1 lonely Gucci Bright Diamante medium bucket bag in black.
> Surrounded by 5 pr of shoes...black micro suede GG flats, black studded slingback pumps,  2 pr Gucci loafers (studded black & brown), and a pr of black leather ankle boots.


 The bag is to cute!!! Love your shoes those boots[emoji7] are banging!!!!


----------



## so_me

SkeeWee1908 said:


> The bag is to cute!!! Love your shoes those boots[emoji7] are banging!!!!


  Awww... Thanks SkeeWee! You are so sweet..always the first to compliment someone's reveal.


----------



## NikkiOo

First Gucci purchase! Newest edition to the family!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

NikkiOo said:


> First Gucci purchase! Newest edition to the family!




[emoji7] she's a beauty!!!


----------



## NikkiOo

SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7] she's a beauty!!!



Thanks love! Got her on sale!


----------



## APRIL251

NikkiOo said:


> First Gucci purchase! Newest edition to the family!




Congrats she's a beauty


----------



## immigratty

Gucci lady buckle family foto [mauve and black]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

immigratty said:


> Gucci lady buckle family foto [mauve and black]




[emoji7] gorgeous buckle family!!


----------



## immigratty

SkeeWee1908 said:


> [emoji7] gorgeous buckle family!!



thanx girlie!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci collection.1 lonely Gucci Bright Diamante medium bucket bag in black.
> Surrounded by 5 pr of shoes...black micro suede GG flats, black studded slingback pumps,  2 pr Gucci loafers (studded black & brown), and a pr of black leather ankle boots.



I love your whole collection so_me! Great choices! Enjoy &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

immigratty said:


> Gucci lady buckle family foto [mauve and black]



Beautiful buckle bags!  Enjoy! &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NikkiOo said:


> First Gucci purchase! Newest edition to the family!




I love your newest edition!  Enjoy&#128512;


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful buckle bags!  Enjoy! &#128512;



thank you. The "lady" collection is one of my absolute fave.


----------



## Butterflyweed

Loving my gucci swing tote bag


----------



## ScottyGal

Butterflyweed said:


> Loving my gucci swing tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071990



Gorgeous colour &#128150;


----------



## classypeach

Butterflyweed said:


> Loving my gucci swing tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071990




Beautiful!!


----------



## Butterflyweed

_Lee said:


> Gorgeous colour [emoji178]







classypeach said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you!


----------



## mashedpotato

Butterflyweed said:


> Loving my gucci swing tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071990


Gorgeous bag. Fuchsia in color is so attractive. Congrats!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Wudge

Dorf said:


>



Very nice indeed Dorf.


----------



## Dorf

Wudge said:


> Very nice indeed Dorf.


----------



## immigratty

lovely collections. can we get more family / group pics? I was looking at the beginning of this thread, and ppl were posting their collections in a group. I LOVE group pics, and will eventually take one myself [I know, so hypocritical hahahaha]


----------



## casseyelsie

I am still wanting 2/3 pieces from Gucci so I am not ready to show family pic yet. Only 3 pieces now, lol


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> My four Gucci's! The most recent purchase being the nice microguccissima leather top handle bag



I can also add my new Brooklyn gg supreme canvas sneakers to my collection


----------



## mashedpotato

Dorf said:


>


A perfect combination. Both looks so gorgeous.


----------



## mashedpotato

_Lee said:


> I can also add my new Brooklyn gg supreme canvas sneakers to my collection


Your collections are all gorgeous. Splendid!


----------



## Butterflyweed

mashedpotato said:


> Gorgeous bag. Fuchsia in color is so attractive. Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Dorf

_Lee said:


> I can also add my new Brooklyn gg supreme canvas sneakers to my collection


cool!



mashedpotato said:


> A perfect combination. Both looks so gorgeous.



Thanks


----------



## llaga22

Here's my Disco collection. I have way too many Gucci I am lazy to photograph all of them.


----------



## immigratty

llaga22 said:


> Here's my Disco collection. I have way too many Gucci I am lazy to photograph all of them.
> 
> View attachment 3075463
> 
> View attachment 3075464
> 
> View attachment 3075465



Cayute


----------



## casseyelsie

llaga22 said:


> Here's my Disco collection. I have way too many Gucci I am lazy to photograph all of them.
> 
> View attachment 3075463
> 
> View attachment 3075464
> 
> View attachment 3075465




Omg llaga. U r a real fan of Gucci Disco bag. All yours are so lovely.  Would u PLEASE CONSIDER taking pic of all your Gucci? Pretty please! [emoji7]


----------



## applecidered

llaga22 said:


> Here's my Disco collection. I have way too many Gucci I am lazy to photograph all of them.
> 
> View attachment 3075463
> 
> View attachment 3075464
> 
> View attachment 3075465


So cute! Did you manage to snag all of these for 50% off? If so, what a haul!


----------



## ayumiken

immigratty said:


> Cayute


I like the blue green one.  It looks so cool.


----------



## helladesigner

llaga22 said:


> Here's my Disco collection. I have way too many Gucci I am lazy to photograph all of them.
> 
> View attachment 3075463
> 
> View attachment 3075464
> 
> View attachment 3075465




Love all your discos! They look beautiful and I'm sure you have fun carrying all the different colors. I've been trying to track down a patent one, hopefully one day soon! Enjoy!


----------



## llaga22

applecidered said:


> So cute! Did you manage to snag all of these for 50% off? If so, what a haul!




Yes I did!


----------



## llaga22

casseyelsie said:


> Omg llaga. U r a real fan of Gucci Disco bag. All yours are so lovely.  Would u PLEASE CONSIDER taking pic of all your Gucci? Pretty please! [emoji7]




I would once I start cleaning again. I just put here away for summer sleeping! Hahahah!


----------



## llaga22

For some reason I cannot quote. But yes, thank you. I will take pictures of all my Gucci once I clean my bags end of summer. And I did snag all of these 50% off.


----------



## applecidered

llaga22 said:


> Yes I did!


Wow, good deals! We're likely bag twins as I snagged the taupe disco during the sale.  It was a good sale indeed!


----------



## sugarpop

My mini collection.  

Gucci Sukey medium Open tote in champagne gold Guccisima leather

Gucci Sukey zip tote in champagne gold Guccisima leather

Black large Gucci zip tote

Not in photo: Gucci pelham in silver Guccisima leather and a Gucci Abbey in Gg fabric and beige leather.  

Gucci was my very first designer bag purchase.  &#128522; I was even a victim of a fake pelham bought online.  Thankfully tpf was around then to help me verify its authenticity  &#128522;


----------



## Mzlady

Wow, you ladies have very impressive gucci collections! I am just getting started and as I smile, here is a pic of my one and only gucci baby, thus far


----------



## Bugswebsho

I like my purchase.


----------



## HelleGreenbech

Ny first post.  here is ny collection - i loooove the soho!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Beautiful collections!&#128512;

Since the last time I posted I have added these few items to my collection &#128512;


----------



## papertiger

llaga22 said:


> Here's my Disco collection. I have way too many Gucci I am lazy to photograph all of them.
> 
> View attachment 3075463
> 
> View attachment 3075464
> 
> View attachment 3075465



Me too! Your Disco collection is wowza. I love every colour and twins on the tan suede 



sugarpop said:


> My mini collection.
> 
> Gucci Sukey medium Open tote in champagne gold Guccisima leather
> 
> Gucci Sukey zip tote in champagne gold Guccisima leather
> 
> Black large Gucci zip tote
> 
> Not in photo: Gucci pelham in silver Guccisima leather and a Gucci Abbey in Gg fabric and beige leather.
> 
> Gucci was my very first designer bag purchase.  &#128522; I was even a victim of a fake pelham bought online.  Thankfully tpf was around then to help me verify its authenticity  &#128522;



All lovely bags, Guccissima looks so beautiful in the lighter colours 



HelleGreenbech said:


> Ny first post.  here is ny collection - i loooove the soho!



How coordinated are you! So classic, so Soho



Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful collections!&#128512;
> 
> Since the last time I posted I have added these few items to my collection &#128512;



Congratulations. Wonderful new shoes additions


----------



## KJWAust

Hi, Can someone from HK let me know the cost of the Gucci Soho Leather Top Handle? I would like to know if it is worth me waiting to purchase it until I travel there in November or just buy it here in Australia before I leave? I just noticed a $200 price rise here the past week also


----------



## LexielLoveee

. My new fall flats perfect with black leggings ! Thanks for letting my share


----------



## remy12

HelleGreenbech said:


> Ny first post.  here is ny collection - i loooove the soho!




Great bags. I love the Soho too.


----------



## immigratty

beautiful bags ladies and gentlement


----------



## debraleeeee

Great collections!


----------



## zazzyzha

Here's my small Gucci collection


----------



## Venessa84

zazzyzha said:


> Here's my small Gucci collection


:useless:


----------



## papertiger

zazzyzha said:


> Here's my small Gucci collection



Hi* zazzyzha*, welcome to the Gucci forum 

We'd love to see your collection. If you need any help loading pics there is a 'how to' on the feedback forum forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## ForeverInPink

My first designer bags and SLG's were Gucci, it will always hold a special place in my heart [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]


----------



## Allurex112

I don't have a lot of Gucci pieces. One is a vintage purse that my mom bought decades ago, handed down to me, and a watch that my parents got me over half a lifetime ago for my 16th birthday.


----------



## hillaryhath

Fuschia stripe Jackie and mini classic Jackie:




Guccissima Jackie


 

Black monogram Jackie




Blondie Britt (Probably selling)




D-Ring Abbey tote (my first!)




My vintage bbs




Vintage Speedy that I may part with:




Not sure what this blondie is called but I love it


----------



## hillaryhath

Part 2!

Supreme Duffle in Dusty Pink




Wallets




Vintage wallet:




Card case that I love but haven't used after all these months, probably selling:




Vintage watches








I also have a pair of vintage sneakers and a vintage Tom Ford blazer but I can't find them at the moment.  I can't wait to wear the blazer this fall!


----------



## andini_andis

Hello this is my first gucci handbag
gucci abbey d ring tote


----------



## manda331

Ghi85 said:


> My first and only Gucci  the metallic Soho shoulder bag



Hi can u pls post a few mod shots? I so want is bag and color!!! Thank you!


----------



## Imready

I have Gucci on my hardware, the stiching is great no I have the Gucci logo but the thing is I don't have a serial number nd I think it may be fo leather


----------



## immigratty

Been a while since I added pics. Took a few pics to add to the collection. 

Cherry [ombre] bags, 

Left to Right: Gucci Lady Stirrup Top Handle Bag, Duilio Horsebit Top Handle, Stirrup Top Handle











Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:


----------



## bernz84

I know I already posted these in the vintage Gucci thread, but here are my only Guccis. I always loved vintage Gucci ever since I saw a pic of my grandma holding a vintage Boston years ago. Unfortunately that purse is long gone but I have these that keep me happy. The small purse is from their Accessory Collection, which I know was their "lower end" line but the quality of this purse is amazing. And I hate to admit this but the coated canvas quality is better and stronger than vintage monogram Louis Vuittons I've seen/owned!

The suitcase was gifted to me by my boyfriend for Christmas. We got it off eBay. I love this piece. Again, quality is great considering its age and it is definitely more subtle than monogrammed luggage, which I never really wanted to own for security reasons. 

Hoping to add a Jackie-O bag someday...


----------



## bernz84

Love these! 



immigratty said:


> Vintage Bamboo Top Handle Bags:


----------



## immigratty

bernz84 said:


> Love these!




thanx so much. I love your vintage bags as well. Gucci is like fine wine, gets better with time!!


----------



## bernz84

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I love your vintage bags as well. Gucci is like fine wine, gets better with time!!



Thank you! I definitely agree! The leather quality is also top notch and (in my opinion only) surpasses LV. Your bag collection really exemplifies that


----------



## immigratty

bernz84 said:


> Thank you! I definitely agree! The leather quality is also top notch and (in my opinion only) surpasses LV. Your bag collection really exemplifies that



YASSSSSSSSSSS. I feel Gucci quality does surpass LV [and others], and thank you so much. I put so much time and effort into making high quality and aesthetically appealing selections, and I always return to Gucci. [I also love Dooney & Bourke for my contemporary brand purchases for the same reason]


----------



## Dlg0120

Hi everyone


----------



## immigratty

Dlg0120 said:


> Hi everyone



Hello. We'd love to see your Gucci collection!


----------



## immigratty

Collage of all bags posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]


----------



## Sunfeather

immigratty said:


> Collage of all bags posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]



WOW...such a stunning collection!!! &#128525; Congratulation!


----------



## Sunfeather

I have 2 Gucci bags which I really love &#128522;


----------



## immigratty

Sunfeather said:


> WOW...such a stunning collection!!! &#128525; Congratulation!



Thx so much. Your bags r beautiful as well!!


----------



## Sunfeather

immigratty said:


> Thx so much. Your bags r beautiful as well!!



Thank you! &#10084;


----------



## FatzGucci

My Gucci collection! Have a diaper bag as well but was too lazy to get it out


----------



## FatzGucci

Another shot


----------



## Miss World

FatzGucci said:


> My Gucci collection! Have a diaper bag as well but was too lazy to get it out





FatzGucci said:


> Another shot



Beautiful collection of Gucci. I particularly love the patent GG interlocking chain bag on the left, so pretty. What color is it?


----------



## Miss World

HelleGreenbech said:


> Ny first post.  here is ny collection - i loooove the soho!



I love your Gucci Soho bags !! They're so cool yet classic.  How are you liking the Soho shoulder bag? It caught my eye in the Gucci boutique straight away, but couldn't decide between the Soho chain shoulder bag or the Soho Disco bag.


----------



## Miss World

llaga22 said:


> Here's my Disco collection. I have way too many Gucci I am lazy to photograph all of them.
> 
> View attachment 3075463
> 
> View attachment 3075464
> 
> View attachment 3075465



So divine!  I absolutely adore the Disco bags. Love the colors, teal green, tan and patent black.


----------



## FatzGucci

Miss World said:


> Beautiful collection of Gucci. I particularly love the patent GG interlocking chain bag on the left, so pretty. What color is it?




Thankyou! It's dark blue polished leather!


----------



## immigratty

FatzGucci said:


> My Gucci collection! Have a diaper bag as well but was too lazy to get it out



beautiful collection


----------



## FatzGucci

immigratty said:


> beautiful collection



Thank you


----------



## zestyfully

Every one has such beautiful bags.

Im new to Gucci but i am quick to learn of the variety of colors and styles.  Its awesome!!

My collection...


----------



## immigratty

zestyfully said:


> Every one has such beautiful bags.
> 
> Im new to Gucci but i am quick to learn of the variety of colors and styles.  Its awesome!!
> 
> My collection...



beautiful collection. you are off to a great start.


----------



## Trudysmom

zestyfully said:


> Every one has such beautiful bags.
> 
> Im new to Gucci but i am quick to learn of the variety of colors and styles.  Its awesome!!
> 
> My collection...


Very pretty collection!


----------



## iluvbichon

FatzGucci said:


> Another shot


 
Do you like your wristlet?  I have been looking at that but didn't know if it could hold much.  Love you collection!


----------



## FatzGucci

iluvbichon said:


> Do you like your wristlet?  I have been looking at that but didn't know if it could hold much.  Love you collection!



Well i usually stuff it with my iphone 5S, the blooms card case, tissue packet and my car keys. If it had card slots it would have been easier though. It gets quite stuffed after all these things put in.


----------



## jenifer pham

Wow, l love bags of Gucci. They are perfect!


----------



## immigratty

Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Two of my Gucci bags.    My vintage tote is missing (let my cousin borrow it and she fell in love)

I still haven't used the Guccissima bag, got it about 2 months ago when Saks had it on sale for 40% off.


----------



## manda331

Ghi85 said:


> My first and only Gucci  the metallic Soho shoulder bag



I love this bag! I have in black and I love it! Any way you could tell me the exact color code? And a modeling pic? Thanks!


----------



## manda331

casseyelsie said:


> Beautiful! I was considering either that soho or disco. Have not bought either yet [emoji23]



Hi there!  Did u end up getting the Gucci metallic soho crossbody ?


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.



WOW! 

I only have 1 pair of Gucci glasses! Although I have lots of sunnies altogether. These are all amazing


----------



## skyqueen

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.




OK, Immigratty...you win the prize [emoji15]
Just fabulous [emoji41]


----------



## immigratty

skyqueen said:


> OK, Immigratty...you win the prize [emoji15]
> Just fabulous [emoji41]



thank you so much, years of hoarding....uhhhhh I mean collecting has lead me to this! 



papertiger said:


> WOW!
> 
> I only have 1 pair of Gucci glasses! Although I have lots of sunnies altogether. These are all amazing



Thanx so much. Gucci and Cazal are my faves, but unfortunately, Cazals are usually too big for my face


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> Thanx so much. Gucci and Cazal are my faves, but unfortunately, Cazals are usually too big for my face



I have Cazals too, my very faves. I bought them after I had an eye operation and had to buy w i d e frames and the darkest lenses. They are HUGE, they are my 'Elvis' glasses


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> I have Cazals too, my very faves. I bought them after I had an eye operation and had to buy w i d e frames and the darkest lenses. They are HUGE, they are my 'Elvis' glasses



LOL yeah they are huge, and beautiful glasses.


----------



## fefita

This is my one and only bag.  It is a vintage....


----------



## jennyle2

fefita said:


> This is my one and only bag.  It is a vintage....



It's a gorgeous classic! Love it


----------



## llpalmtree

My small collection but I love them all.


----------



## remy12

llpalmtree said:


> My small collection but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300140



Gorgeous. Love them all.


----------



## llpalmtree

remy12 said:


> Gorgeous. Love them all.


Thank you.


----------



## immigratty

llpalmtree said:


> My small collection but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300140



lovely!!


----------



## chocofrapp

llpalmtree said:


> My small collection but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300140



Love your collection


----------



## llpalmtree

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## emilyjustice

kellyng said:


> my little vintage gucci ,thanks for letting me share :shame:



All of these are literally to die for. ._. Need.


----------



## ScottyGal

llpalmtree said:


> My small collection but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300140


All are lovely - you've got a great mix of styles there [emoji1] 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anasanfran

immigratty said:


> Gucci Sunnies Collection. If you can't tell, I LOVE Gucci sunnies.



OMG, there IS someone with more Gucci sunnies than me!!!! But I'm running a close second! Together we could open an entire store. Ha!!! LOVE my Gucci sunnies and every time I search for new ones I think "what am I...nuts?" but alas, I keep buying more. It feels so good to pick the ones for the day. It makes an outfit for me. Your choices are AWESOME, btw!!!


----------



## immigratty

anasanfran said:


> OMG, there IS someone with more Gucci sunnies than me!!!! But I'm running a close second! Together we could open an entire store. Ha!!! LOVE my Gucci sunnies and every time I search for new ones I think "what am I...nuts?" but alas, I keep buying more. It feels so good to pick the ones for the day. It makes an outfit for me. Your choices are AWESOME, btw!!!



thank you so much girlie. and YASSSSSSSSSSSS sunnies, bag shoes, MAKE the outfit. and I LOVE our LOVE for Gucci.


----------



## TraceySH

Loving the *new* Gucci!


----------



## immigratty

TraceySH said:


> Loving the *new* Gucci!



you have some beauties!


----------



## Sushibaby123

TraceySH said:


> Loving the *new* Gucci!




Beautiful collection!


----------



## belou47

Hi, I am just starting my collection too... Love them and already thinking about buying a tote !


----------



## belou47

llpalmtree said:


> My small collection but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300140



All lovely !


----------



## lbbolton

*My little Gucci family*


----------



## nikkifwl

TraceySH said:


> Loving the *new* Gucci!



Beautiful pieces!


----------



## applecidered

belou47 said:


> Hi, I am just starting my collection too... Love them and already thinking about buying a tote !


Yes definitely get a tote! Lovely collection, reminded me of my collection before getting my third Gucci! (it was a disco and a canvas wallet too!)


----------



## applecidered

lbbolton said:


> *My little Gucci family*


Very nice and great variety!


----------



## LVLux

So many beauties!  I have suddenly gone Gaga for Gucci - I only have a few pieces but  Texas heart Peyton's  on the way too


----------



## LVLux

Also bought the princetown in red & black w/ this small WOC.


----------



## Milena74

Hello ! I'm Milena from Italy, I'm new in this forum! .. There are my gucci favorite bags: the new jackie and the soho disco Bag


----------



## OlaRobe

pursegalsf said:


> Well, here' my so-so Gucci collection :shame:


Super nice


----------



## OlaRobe

lbbolton said:


> *My little Gucci family*


OMG, sooo sweet the gucci dog


----------



## carrie_monroe

Milena74 said:


> Hello ! I'm Milena from Italy, I'm new in this forum! .. There are my gucci favorite bags: the new jackie and the soho disco Bag



Beautiful collection!


----------



## stihls

Here's mine


----------



## stihls

Sorry I can't upload more than one pix at a time


----------



## stihls

And my mules


----------



## stihls

Lastly ( I've some slippers as well, not included thou) 

Thank you for allowing me share!

Kisses


----------



## stihls

Ok last one! I promise!


----------



## Nan246

stihls said:


> And my mules


love these!


----------



## Nan246

stihls said:


> Lastly ( I've some slippers as well, not included thou)
> 
> Thank you for allowing me share!
> 
> Kisses


love all your bags! gorgeous mod pictures too!


----------



## AllthingsLV

stihls said:


> Ok last one! I promise!



Beautiful collection!!!!


----------



## leooh

stihls said:


> Here's mine



love this tian padlock. is this in the large size? how do you like it?


----------



## stihls

Nan246 said:


> love these!



Thanks dear!


----------



## stihls

Nan246 said:


> love all your bags! gorgeous mod pictures too!



Thanks dear, they are beautiful!


----------



## stihls

leooh said:


> love this tian padlock. is this in the large size? how do you like it?



Oh thanks dear! It's the larger size! It's lovely and holds quite a lot!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci_mamma said:


> Adding my supreme stars Boston bag



I know this is old, but this is honestly one of my dream bags/SLGs!


----------



## handbagaddict80

Bump

Friday night and bored so I decided to take inventory of my bags. I consider my purses “adult toys”.  I rarely reach for my Guccis and forgot I even had some of these pieces. Wanted to take one last photo before I find new homes for some of them. My Ophidia sling messenger and vintage Jackie are staying with me for sure.


----------



## uhpharm01

handbagaddict80 said:


> Bump
> 
> Friday night and bored so I decided to take inventory of my bags. I consider my purses “adult toys”.  I rarely reach for my Guccis and forgot I even had some of these pieces. Wanted to take one last photo before I find new homes for some of them. My Ophidia sling messenger and vintage Jackie are staying with me for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357160


nice collection, I really love the pink leather wallet.


----------

